#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-27
<Daviey> I do agree that we shoukd keep away from donations atm; but i don't think we should rule it out in the future
<superm1> if you look at other similar projects, which ones actually have a donation system?
<superm1> not a bounty system
<superm1> but a donation system
<Daviey> +1
<tgm4883_laptop> http://www.mythdorawiki.com/wiki/index.php/MythDora:Site_support
<tgm4883_laptop> other than it has been "added to"
<tgm4883_laptop> there is a donation link at the bottom
<tgm4883_laptop> How do you setup URL path setting in drupal?  Do some themes not have that?
<superm1> um
<superm1> you need to turn on the module
* tgm4883_laptop smacks head
<tgm4883_laptop> I didn't think i had to turn that on for my work site
<tgm4883_laptop> thanks superm1
<superm1> you shouldn't have had to
<superm1> that's odd
<tgm4883_laptop> theres a chance that I didn't know what it did and disabled it
<superm1> Daviey, any luck with apt-mirror signing
<superm1> figure it out?
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, you here?
<superm1> digg this module, and what is the torrent one called?
<superm1> i'll pop them in right now
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> bittorrent :)
<superm1> is there a new version of it
<superm1> since you had issues?
<superm1> or did you just mis-install it?
<tgm4883_laptop> no, the issues I had were because I was using php4 instead of php5
<superm1> ah okay
<superm1> anything else to pop in
<superm1> or just those two
<tgm4883_laptop> i think just the two
<tgm4883_laptop> cause we will have forums on ubuntu forums right?
<superm1> Yes
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<superm1> as of the release after this one
<tgm4883_laptop> unless you want to make forms
<superm1> i want to activate the forums at the same time as the beta
<tgm4883_laptop> ah ok
<tgm4883_laptop> so unless you want forms for any reason
<superm1> na
<superm1> what about the IRC
<superm1> sort that out?
<tgm4883_laptop> did we ever get ahold of jumpkick?
<superm1> na he still hasn't popped in
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, then it probably still doesn't work
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1]  by ChanServ
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, okay they're both in
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, you still have to activate them cause I don't think i have access to that
<superm1> i did that too
<tgm4883_laptop> Ok, so we should be setup
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, awesome
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, okay as for when we'll announce: as soon as new PPAs are announced, i
<superm1> 'm going to build your mythstream package on a ppa
<superm1> and the meta and control centre there
<tgm4883_laptop> ah ok
<superm1> since none of the three have cleared yet
<superm1> but the ubiquity stuff cleared
<superm1> and both our changes are in gutsy right now
<tgm4883_laptop> when should .20.2 clear?
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<superm1> it's cleared already
<superm1> in gutsy
<tgm4883_laptop> ah ok
<tgm4883_laptop> what about feisty?
<superm1> feisty, hm.  i dont know how long archive admins take to ack SRUs
<superm1> keescook might know better than i
<keescook> shouldn't be much more than a few days, I think.
<keescook> probably be in -proposed by the end of monday
<superm1> keescook, do you already have an edgy vm?
<keescook> superm1: yup, I use one for testing security updates
<superm1> let me dput the edgy sources somewhere then
<superm1> and you can give those a spin
<superm1> i haven't got the space on this laptop to setup another VM :)
<keescook> superm1: cool, I'll get it running.  :)
<superm1> keescook, i'm not gonna dput the .orig's, since my upstream bw is horrible.  they are the same ones used for the gutsy packages
<keescook> superm1: okay, cool.
<superm1> keescook, http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1/sru/
<superm1> all is stored there
<keescook> cool, downloading and building now
<frank23> what is the easiest way to get mythtv to work with schedulesdirect in ubuntu? I just signed up
<superm1> frank23, new packages will be arriving this week on the feisty-proposed repository
<superm1> they were submitted this weekend.  if you are on gutsy, the packages already support it
<superm1> if your on edgy, they will be a little bit after the feisty packages arrive
<frank23> ok. will they be in feisty-updates eventually too?
<superm1> that's the plan
<frank23> perfect
<superm1> they need 7 days to clear -proposed
<frank23> ok
<keescook> From what I can tell, datadirect is still providing date past sept 1, so we'll have a few days of data overlap.
<keescook> superm1: did you encounter any weird issues with channels, scheduling, or duplicates when you tested the switch-over?
<superm1> Not at all
<superm1> the only issue i had was something present with zap2it prior
* keescook nods
<superm1> my hidef channels weren't configured right since i dont get callsigns for some channels
<superm1> you have to match the callsign and the channel number up perfectly
<superm1> to get the data
<keescook> weeee  Expires:  Sunday, December 02, 2007
<superm1> haha.  you think you'll get data that long?
<keescook> no, no, that's the SD account.  :)
<superm1> ah i still haven't paid for mine
<superm1> on the trial period right now
<keescook> superm1: ooh! you got motu? awesome!
<superm1> keescook, hehe you didn't realize?? :)
<superm1> how you think i uploaded the sru?
<keescook> I didn't see it happen, but have been (obviously) hoping for it.  :)  congratz!
<tgm4883_laptop> aparently keescook doesn't frequent the test mythbuntu site
<superm1> thanks!  i somehow get the feeling i inherited more responsibility than i bargained for, but i like it :)
<keescook> hehe
<dhr> I have mythtv on an Edgy and on a Feisty.  I need to use SD.  Do I take it that a normal update will get me a sufficiently fresh version on Feisty in a week (after clearing -proposed)?  How about Edgy?
<keescook> I saw the mythbuntu-control-centre_0.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes is NEW email
<keescook> and saw: signature from "Mario Limonciello <superm1@ubuntu.com>"
<frank23> wow. I was thinking of finally setting up automatic backups of the mythtv database but when I checked the ubuntu wiki I found out that this is automatically done. ;-)
<keescook> dhr: that's the goal.  do you have an edgy myth box?  we could use someone testing with a "real" system.  :)
<superm1> frank23, you still might want to setup a cron job to copy them somewhere else
<dhr> As I understand it, the database schema for myth have (has?) changed -- will the update work anyway?
<frank23> superm1: that's right
<superm1> dhr, yes, the update updates the scheme automatically
<keescook> dhr: that's the expectation (but also the reason for needing some testing)
<superm1> they are incremental updates
<dhr> keescook: I could test but the edgy box is not the master.  The master is even odder: Fedora Core 5, no longer supported.  So I have the work on that myself.
<keescook> yikes
* superm1 still has a dapper backend he has to do packages for too :)
<dhr> One problem is that current (open source) X server for ATI does not support TV out. The Gatos patch for TV out works with old X.
<superm1> dhr, i thought heard that patch was being merged into X?
<superm1> is that not the case?
<dhr> My understanding is that much of Gatos was merged but the TV out was too much of a hack.  In the last few weeks, the copyright on the TV out patch has been made suitable for merging but I don't think that the code has actually been improved or even updated to current X.
<dhr> I think that there are no public specs for the TV out feature of the ATI card.
<superm1> even the R200 cards?
<dhr> Yes.  My cards are 9200 family.
<superm1> considering ATI scrapped support on them, i'm surprised that there are no docs on the tv out features
<dhr> I've also had nVidia problems.  I started with a 5200.  The nVidia closed souce drivers dropped support.  The latest version had a bug that TV out chopped the bottom ~30% of the picture.
<superm1> yikes.  really getting the short end of the stick multiple times then
<superm1> foxbuntu, u here?
<dhr> keescook: I would be willing to test on edgy.  Nothing much to lose since the recorded programs are on a different machine.  Timing is unclear.  I might be able to test tonight, depending on luck installing the version I've built for the master (FC5).  Do you have a pointer to edgy .debs or test repo?  Would this cut me off from using the normal repos afterwards?
<superm1> dhr, as soon as keescook acks that they work in his edgy vm, i'm going to push them to edgy-proposed
<superm1> they should be available as soon as archive admins ack them
<troy_s> superm1: Did you see the latest flip on the log?
<troy_s> superm1: logo.
<superm1> troy_s, no?
<troy_s> hrm...
<superm1> i haven't read all of IRC scrollback though between you and foxbuntu
<superm1> been focused mainly on these SRUs and a few other items
<dhr> superm1: can I enable just myth stuff from -proposed or do I get everything?  I guess I have to use synaptic or apt-get to be selective.
<troy_s> superm1: There isn't much IRC between myself and him.  Lol.
<superm1> dhr, i dont anticipate much else is sitting in proposed, but by turning it on, you do get everything
<superm1> you can be selective via apt-get or synaptic however
<dhr> OK.  Glad to see progress on this is being made before the clock runs out!
<superm1> it's going to be close for actually making it into edgy-updates and feisty-updates since it takes 7 days to clear -proposed, but anyone who needs to will be able to enable -propsed by the deadline
<tgm4883_laptop> imbrandon is over talking in the ubuntu-motu forums if anyone wants to talk with him
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, imbrandon alive in the ubuntu-motu 6 minutes ago
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, really...
<tgm4883_laptop> yeep
* superm1 shrugs
<tgm4883_laptop> did he just ignore you?
<superm1> didn't msg me or anything so i would have to say yes
<rhpot1991> anyone have any idea why deinterlacing gives me a "shaky" picture when overscaning?
<tgm4883_laptop> wtf
<tgm4883_laptop> well im really glad we rebuilt the page now
<superm1> me too
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1]  by ChanServ
* tgm4883_laptop gives super cool status to superm1
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well i invited him to come join here.
<dhr> superm1: how do I add -propsed?  do I add something to this line in /etc/sources.list: deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted multiverse universe
<superm1> just switch the words updates to proposed in that line
<dhr> Thanks.  So does that mean that normal updates will be suppressed?
<dhr> No problem since I will switch back rather soon.
<superm1> well you can have both lines
<superm1> with updates and proposed
<superm1> in your sources.list
<dhr> OK
<tgm4883> bendailey, whats up
<tgm4883> superm1, whats up
<superm1> hey bendailey
* tgm4883 brings people together
<superm1> hey tgm4883
<superm1> :)
<tgm4883> I remember you saying you needed him to update the dns
<tgm4883> or something to that effect
<foxbuntu> superm1, you in on donanting to the server HDD fund for our new mirror I am working on?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883 already has
<superm1> well Daviey and i need to sort out how we are naming things
<superm1> everything will be at atrpms for the moment
<tgm4883> lol, foxbuntu is using peer presure
<superm1> but i need to set up apt-mirror first
<superm1> foxbuntu, No.
<foxbuntu> No?
<superm1> remember my stance, i'll give money or time towards the project but not both :)
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> comn...$25
<foxbuntu> :)
<tgm4883> nah foxbuntu, thats a fair stance
<foxbuntu> and then you can be a bronze member
<foxbuntu> lol...I know
<superm1> foxbuntu, i give enough time towards all of this :)
<foxbuntu> superm1, you Know I have to bust you
<foxbuntu> just gotta pick on you some
<tgm4883> superm1 doesn't give enough time, he was signed off for almost an hour today :)
<foxbuntu> lol
<superm1> i had two routers die on me today, a cat5, and my mediacom dns servers dont work anymore....
<dhr> I'm looking in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-proposed/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz and the MythTV things seem older than .20.2.  That is where the new version will show up, right?
<superm1> not exactly fair.
<superm1> dhr, Yes.  that's where they will show up
<foxbuntu> superm1, holy crap my desktop just showed back up
<foxbuntu> sweet
* tgm4883 needs to start auto backing up his mythtv database
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, I could give you some space for that when we get our DC server online...since you donated to the project and all
<foxbuntu> :)
<tgm4883> since im a bronze member ?
<foxbuntu> yea
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> i'll just back it up to my local fileserver
<tgm4883> if my apartment burns down, then i have bigger things to worry about
<foxbuntu> lol
<tgm4883> after all, I have many computers to save and only 2 hands
<superm1> keescook, any luck with those edgy packages this evening or no?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, I know that feeling
<superm1> tgm4883, ^
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> jumpkick, whats up man
<tgm4883> superm1, can you load that irc thing back on there so we can troubleshoot it?
<superm1> tgm4883, i dont recall what i loaded before
<superm1> cgiirc was it?
<tgm4883> cgiirc
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> or cgi:irc
<superm1> well jumpkick can you comment towards setting up cgi:irc on there?
<tgm4883> :( jumpkick is away
<jumpkick> hi
<tgm4883> hi
<jumpkick> cgi-irc was painful last time I tried to set it up
<tgm4883> :(
<jumpkick> it's easy to set-up but somewhat brutal how it works I mean
<jumpkick> keeps connections open all the time
<tgm4883> we get no connection or something to that effect
<tgm4883> is there a different IRC client we can run from the website?
<jumpkick> you can run java plug-ins
<jumpkick> or maybe flash
<bendailey> hello superm1
<bendailey> hello tgm4883
<bendailey> any need for DNS changes or additions yet?
<superm1> hi bendailey.  very soon this week i'll have a change to make
<superm1> i'll mail you with the info on it
<bendailey> great, I will get it done asap
<tgm4883> jumpkick, i'll check into something java based I guess, any recomendations?
<jumpkick> I'll look around
<superm1> bendailey, still need to finalize a few items, so the mail won't come until mid week
<tgm4883> :( I have the worst time with java apps on my setup
<tgm4883> what about php:irc?
<bendailey> superm1, I will just wait on your email then
<superm1> k :)
<bendailey> superm1, have you come up with a host for mail?
<superm1> bendailey, foxbuntu was going to be the MX, but i dont know when he will have the box up
<superm1> bendailey, do you have somewhere we could use as an MX (maybe just forwarding to existing addy for now)?
<superm1> and what happened with your deal with your ISP/
<superm1> as for mirroring images and such
<bendailey> I forgot to ask
<foxbuntu> superm1, I need to work out the final details and get some parts ordered but hopefully that box will be live soon
<bendailey> foxbuntu, feel free to shoot me an email with mx details for you can pass them along through superm1
<foxbuntu> bendailey, sounds good
<bendailey> superm1, I will get in touch with my ISP contact tomorrow or Tuesday
<superm1> okay great
<superm1> bendailey, we're looking to do alpha 4 sometime this week
<superm1> so if this turns up soon, that can work out well
<bendailey> ok I will see what I can get pushed through
<bendailey> what kind of traffic have you been seeing on the current mirrors/servers?
<superm1> bendailey, the only remaining mirror for cd images is at polorix.net
<superm1> i'm not sure how much has been going through on it
<superm1> i'll mail my contact there and find out
<bendailey> ok it would be good if I could at least give them a heads up on the traffic flow
<bendailey> have you decided on push/pull for images? foxbuntu
<superm1> bendailey, just shot a mail to him, as soon as i get a response i'll let you know
<bendailey> superm1, thanks
<foxbuntu> bendailey, what do you mean push/pull?
<tgm4883> superm1, can you test this
<tgm4883> http://mythbuntu.weilandhomes.com/pjirc/NormalApplet.html
<bendailey> foxbuntu, are you going to be the one dealing the getting the images to mirrors or am I confused?
<tgm4883> java doesn't work on my system
<jumpkick> tgm4883, that one looks pretty good to me
<tgm4883> jumpkick, did you test it?  I can't
<foxbuntu> bendailey, I hadn't been told that...but I suppose I could be
<jumpkick> tgm4883, I opened it
<tgm4883> ah ok
<jumpkick> you have an error in your config
<tgm4883> yea?
<jumpkick> Anonymous Erroneous Nickname
<jumpkick> Error : Closing Link: 127.0.0.1 (Connection Timed Out)
<jumpkick> Disconnected from irc.freenode.net
<tgm4883> i only changed one thing
<jumpkick> maybe it doesn't like the nick
<tgm4883> ah, you can't be anonymous?
<tgm4883> sec
<superm1> eh doesnt work for me either
<jumpkick> superm1: doesn't load or doesn't login?
<superm1> loads
<superm1> but wont login
<tgm4883> ok, reload and try again
<jumpkick> tgm4883, connected...   status "Superm2"
<tgm4883> nice
<tgm4883> that what the nick i put in
<bendailey> foxbuntu, how ever you, superm1, etc want to deal with mirror distribution I should be able to make a go either way
<Superm2> tgm4883, this is from the java client
<Anon693> it didn't auto join the channel though
<tgm4883> well, i'm looking for how to make it auto join
<tgm4883> as that wasn't in the default config
<tgm4883> but this should* work from a drupal node right?
<jumpkick> yeah should be fine
<tgm4883> ok, one more, try it again
<foxbuntu> bendailey, not a problem...I was thinking of just setting up a single link to something like images.mythbuntu.org and creating DNS records for each mirror using CNAMES and then using round robin to split the load
<foxbuntu> and then just build on one and use a script to push it out to all the others
<superm1> foxbuntu, the problem with doign that, some of the mirrors really are inconvenient for some users
<superm1> say Daviey's mirror
<superm1> in the uk
<foxbuntu> superm1, indeed
<tgm4883> killall superm2
<tgm4883> nope
<foxbuntu> lol
<bendailey> foxbuntu, does drupal have sourceforge like functionality for file distribution random mirror based on location for set preferred mirror?
* Superm2 scores a saving throw
<tgm4883> superm1, jumpkick, can you two try it one more time?  I should have it setup to auto join the channel
<Superm2> yup sec
<Superm2> reloading now
<foxbuntu> OMG
<superm1> "Mythbuntu nickname is already in use"
<foxbuntu> MYTHBUNTU IS HERE!
<tgm4883> hmm
<foxbuntu> lol
<Mythbuntu> tgm4883: doesn't auto connect
<tgm4883> hmm
<Mythbuntu> perhaps you should change it to something like mythbuntu-guest
<tgm4883> maybe it doesn't need the # in front of it
<superm1> well maybe better to be mythbuntu-guestXXX
<tgm4883> sec
<superm1> where it gets random numbers
<tgm4883> it is set like that, or at least I thought it was
<Mythbuntu> this window is kind of small
<superm1> and ugly
<Mythbuntu> the ugly I don't mind
<tgm4883> ok, try again
<Mythbuntu> k
<Mythbuntu864> Still didn't autojoin
<tgm4883> but you got a random number :)
<Mythbuntu864> but at least got the random client name
<jumpkick> oops my firefox crashed
<jumpkick> too much java... haha
<tgm4883> Ok
<tgm4883> I really think it will work this time
<Mythbuntu413> <param name="command1" value="join #mythbuntu">
<Mythbuntu413> tgm4883: you need that ^^^^
<tgm4883> I just added that
<superm1> worked for me
<tgm4883> sorta
<superm1> i autojoined
<Mythbuntu413> i'll try again
<tgm4883> Mythbuntu413 didn't reload :)
<MythbuntuGuest51> works now
<tgm4883> superm1, does it tell you which channel you joined?
<superm1> #ubuntu-mythtv
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> i'm going to change that to #mythbuntu
<superm1> tgm4883, well #mythbuntu points to #ubuntu-mythtv
<superm1> so you cant
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> i wasn't sure where it was telling you that
<tgm4883> but we should be able to upload it now
<MythbuntuGuest51> oh cool, I just realized I could pop off the channel window and then resize it full screen
<foxbuntu> superm1, I am the man
<foxbuntu> :)
<tgm4883> foxbuntu is the man
<foxbuntu> thats right
* tgm4883 gives the man status to foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> I fixed the bug with the GTK colors
<superm1> foxbuntu, go ahead and commit the changes
<superm1> i'll take a look
<foxbuntu> ok...I have one more thing I want to look at with it prior to that...but Its pretty much done
<superm1> okay well just do one commit
<foxbuntu> yeah...thats what I am planning on
<superm1> tgm4883, so you want this to be popped on mythbuntu.org?
<tgm4883> yea, i'll figure out how to point it in the right direction, just let me know where it's uploaded too
* jumpkick2 is impressed this thing has definable smilies
<tgm4883> jumpkick, jumpkick2, should I keep those in their?  There is also a simple version that I was thinking of using
<superm1> link me to the source tgm4883
<tgm4883> http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=pjirc&filename=pjirc_2_1_1_bin.zip&use_mirror=superb-east
<tgm4883> superb-east?  does superm1 know superb?
<tgm4883> interesting
<jumpkick2> tgm4883: I think it's kind of cool to have them if it's not too much bother
<jumpkick2> :)
<tgm4883> jumpkick, then also try these 3 and let me know which of the 4 you like best
<tgm4883> http://mythbuntu.weilandhomes.com/pjirc/SimpleApplet.html
<tgm4883> http://mythbuntu.weilandhomes.com/pjirc/HeavyApplet.html
<MythbuntuGuest80> ooh, are colours going to get me banned?
<tgm4883> http://mythbuntu.weilandhomes.com/pjirc/AppletWithJS.html
<superm1> disable the colors tgm4883
<tgm4883> in heavy?
<superm1> i won't ban you for them right now, but dont do them
<MythbuntuGuest80> change nick box is handy
<MythbuntuGuest80> ok
<MythbuntuGuest80> yeah heavy
<tgm4883> you checked JS?
<tgm4883> would color be this
<tgm4883> <param name="pixx:setfontonstyle" value="true">
<tgm4883> or one of these
<tgm4883> <param name="pixx:highlight" value="true">
<tgm4883> <param name="pixx:highlightnick" value="true">
<superm1> the first i'd think
<superm1> of any of those
<MythbuntuGuest25> wow...this client is pretty nice for a web based deal
<saymyname> I'll say my own name - saymyname
<MythbuntuGuest25> <-- foxbuntu
<saymyname> line goes red, that's handy
<saymyname> simple-client
<superm1> for info, you should make it say "Mythbuntu.org User" when they are /whois'd
<foxbuntu> superm1, I am pushing my changes right now
<tgm4883> superm1, does it not say that right now?
<superm1> --- [MythbuntuGuest25]  Info: Mythbuntu User
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> someone is using the normal one still, which should report java user as I forgot to change it
<tgm4883> so I have 1 vote for heavy and 1 vote for simple?
<tgm4883> we can probably mix and match
<jumpkick>  tgm4883: I like some of the stuff from the heavy
<jumpkick> but I don't like, the background image, choice of font, colors
<jumpkick> I mean color pick box thing that will get very annoying
<foxbuntu> superm1, the new version of GTK is up
<foxbuntu> REV 4 is what I am showing
<superm1> tgm4883, mythbuntu.org/pjirc
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, thanks
<superm1> should get you to a root of extracted files
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll do it as soon as im done with dinner
<jumpkick> superm1 - Forbidden
<superm1> jumpkick, directory browing is off
<superm1> but the files are all there
<jumpkick> k, cool
<superm1> foxbuntu, everything is executable again
<jumpkick> I guess at the end you'll name it something intuitive like http://mythbuntu.org/chat
<superm1> are you doing these commits from windows or something
<superm1> yea
<foxbuntu> superm1, I am not sure how I am doing that
<superm1> foxbuntu, well what is your commit process
<superm1> what machine
<superm1> and what do you do to commit
<foxbuntu> my Ubuntu laptop
<superm1> right.
<superm1> feisty/gutsy?
<foxbuntu> bzr merge, commit, push
<foxbuntu> gutsy
<superm1> did you edit these files somewhere else then?
<superm1> other than on that laptop
<foxbuntu> oh, I bet I know what it was
<foxbuntu> I had to change the perm's on the files and stupid me did the chmod 777 instead of chown
<foxbuntu> because I pulled it all down with a root key the first time and fixed that but hadn't reworked the files yet
<foxbuntu> what's the perm level they should be at?
<superm1> what they come down as
<foxbuntu> ok
<superm1> from the branch
<foxbuntu> I figured it out
<foxbuntu> let me fix it
<superm1> No i got it
<superm1> i've got a few other items to update in here
<superm1> related to the version bump
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> ok
<superm1> your email @mythbuntu.org is no long valid
<superm1> since the MX isn't around
<superm1> so i'll put your gmail
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Did you have a peek at the chromes?
<foxbuntu> troy_s, yes, sorry I didn't get back to you yet
<foxbuntu> let me pull them up again
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Tis' ok -- horrible weekend for time.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Although learning how to do chrome in inkscape took me a little longer than I expected.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: So as it stands, if you are more or less happy with the chrome idea, we migrate to finding a palette
<troy_s> foxbuntu: and building outwards (I have _zero_ idea how to mix the chrome with a 60s pastiche palette, but again -- that is what the experimentation is for)
<foxbuntu> yea, I think I like it
<foxbuntu> just need to work out colors and lighting I think
<troy_s> foxbuntu: I showed it to superm1 and he said something that I already thought -- it was a tad wide.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: So that pretty much means I will need to finigle with the font and customize it further.
<foxbuntu> yea
<troy_s> foxbuntu: The lighting for the chrome that seems best for me is the one in 'logo'
<foxbuntu> prob have to narrow it up a bit
<troy_s> foxbuntu: The homogenous chrome is a little too cliched.
<foxbuntu> I would agree
<troy_s> anways, version 'logo' seems pretty solid... i'll show you a better res version... hold.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: The palette is the real cruncher.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: As more or less everything evolves from that element.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: That chroming turned out better than I expected -- I think it will work if we can somehow bridge that 'car' to the original pastiche idea.
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, ygm
<tgm4883_laptop> can you load that into the pjirc dir and test to see if you can connect?  I want to make sure we have firewall permissiions and such to get out of the server
<foxbuntu> troy_s, great, no concerns from me
<foxbuntu> troy_s, I will give you whatever you need
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Ok ... so assuming I don't have a crap ass week like I did with this night shooting last week, I will hopefully get a little more done.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: I'll try to hammer out a few palettes and apply them to the television.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, Thanks again!
<foxbuntu> troy_s, that sounds good to me
<troy_s> foxbuntu: It also might be worth considering a sublogo with the chromed myth from that link I gave you with
<troy_s> foxbuntu: with two knobs below it -- channel and volume (as in olderskool television sets)
<troy_s> foxbuntu: and a pair of antenna stemming from the text.
<troy_s> something simple that delivers the communication quickly and effectively.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, that might be cool, see if you can get a rough sample so I can see what you are thinking
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Okie.  Out for now.  Crap ass next week starts too soon.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, lol, catch you later
<MythbuntuGuest64> you guys should visit mythbuntu.org/chat
<MythbuntuGuest64> i found this really neat applet there
<superm1_> i'm back
<foxbuntu> superm1, thanks for fixing that
<superm1_> foxbuntu, for which?
<foxbuntu> the perms on that commit
<superm1_> oh you saw it already :)
<foxbuntu> yeah, pulled it back down too
<foxbuntu> to have mine the same
<foxbuntu> so its right
<superm1_> from now on i think that we should always bzr pull among one another
<superm1_> so as to not overwrite anyone's changes by accident on the branch
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> superm1, the deal I have been offered from the decision makers at the ISP is that their DC is full right now, but I can put in some bigger HDD's into one of their VM servers and have a full access VM on it to use their bandwidth, which I found out is actually 145MB each way
<superm1_> sounds sensible
<foxbuntu> right, I like the idea anyhow...just gotta dig up the money for the parts
<foxbuntu> since 2 or 3 500GB Drives isn't exactly pennies
<superm1> woah um foxbuntu this still doesn't look right
<foxbuntu> superm1, what doesn't?
<superm1> load it in gnome
<superm1> and take a look
<foxbuntu> I did
<superm1> okay let me show you then
<foxbuntu> what part is off?
<superm1> i'll open ubiquity and set all the defaults for this theme
<superm1> and you can see
<tgm4883_laptop> anyone know java?
<foxbuntu> k
<foxbuntu> some
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<foxbuntu> it's the retarded brother to C/C++
<foxbuntu> lol
<superm1> http://img251.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotgl9.png
<superm1> look at the title bar on the terminal and any text in the window for ubiquity
<superm1> and you dont want to see what the control centre looks like.
<foxbuntu> I guess I am not getting what you are getting at
<superm1> in that screenshot?!
<superm1> can you read anything in that
<foxbuntu> oh you mean the menu bar?
<superm1> menu bar, background color, text color
<superm1> all of it
<foxbuntu> ugh
<foxbuntu> ok
<superm1> do you see what i mean though?
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> I need to drop that blue color  back like 5 shades
<superm1> its the same color as the buttons
<superm1> which is also trouble
<foxbuntu> right
<foxbuntu> well there is an issue with the GTK theme all around that I am trying to work around until I can re-write the whole thing and make it less retarded
<superm1> well currently this is a step in the wrong direction
<superm1> tgm4883, now what you really should do i think is fit that java applet into a drupal node
<superm1> drupal supports full out html, so you can probably fit the code to include the applet right on a node
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, working on that
<tgm4883_laptop> but it's not working
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu is looking at the code for me
<superm1> in which case i'll probably move the client over to a different directory
<superm1> so that you can still use mythbuntu.org/chat
<superm1> to point to that node
<foxbuntu> superm1, I made it a super ugly shade of purple want that?
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> superm1, I will have to put more time into this to find something workable
<foxbuntu> I gotta get to sleep however
<foxbuntu> catch you later
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, is /chat/ a directory on the server?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> currently
<superm1> that can be changed
<tgm4883_laptop> does it have the pjirc files in their?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> all of them
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> dont suppose you know java
* superm1 hides
<superm1> what'd you need to figure out?
<tgm4883_laptop> all the files are also in /pjirc/ right?
<superm1> not right now
<tgm4883_laptop> ?
<superm1> they were
<superm1> but they're just in/chat/
<superm1> right now
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, sec
<superm1> just tell me what you prefer
<superm1> and i'll put them that way
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<MythbuntuGuest66> http://www.mythbuntu.org/chat/ wfm
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, I can't seem to find the main engine file for some reason
<superm1> where'd you lose it?
<superm1> :)
* tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<tgm4883_laptop> it's strange, as now atleast im pointed to the right directory  ;)
<MythbuntuGuest73> tgm4883: my page says "Test page for IRCApplet Class" at the top
<MythbuntuGuest73> just fyi
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest73, yes, although im trying to integrate it into drupal node
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, from some reason im unable to find main IRC JAR file
<MythbuntuGuest73> oh cool
<superm1> whats it called?
<tgm4883_laptop> i think irc.jar
<tgm4883_laptop> but it is there
<tgm4883_laptop> as when i have the site checked at /chat/ it all checks out
<superm1> so whats wrong?
<tgm4883_laptop> well
<superm1> are you using "filtered html"
<superm1> on the drupal page?
<tgm4883_laptop> when i check the node it can't find it
<superm1> or full html
<tgm4883_laptop> full
<superm1> hm
<tgm4883_laptop> it's very strange
<tgm4883_laptop> the only thing I can think of is the code is wrong
<tgm4883_laptop> but it looks fine to me
<tgm4883_laptop> its located at mythbuntu.org/Chat if you want to see
<superm1> k lets see
<superm1> um
<superm1> ff froze on it
<tgm4883_laptop> yea foxbuntu was saying that too
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tgm4883_laptop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35210/
<tgm4883_laptop> code ^
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<superm1> shouldn't it be ../chat/blah
<tgm4883_laptop> what be /chat/blah
<superm1> well you say /chat/blah
<superm1> where blah is say a class name
<superm1> or cab name
<superm1> shouldnt it be ../
<tgm4883_laptop> i dont think so, as /node/29 isn't a real directory, and when you run it though http://www.pjirc.com/check/ most things check out
<tgm4883_laptop> what
<tgm4883_laptop> yureka, it works
<superm1> how?
<MythbuntuGuest43> voodoo
<superm1> sweet
<MythbuntuGuest54> okay so what i'll do is move the pjirc source to pjirc
<MythbuntuGuest54> and then you can call this node chat
<MythbuntuGuest54> rather than Chat
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> sounds good
<superm1> good thing you know magic
<superm1> was it something silly?
<tgm4883_laptop> seriously, i have no idea what changed
<tgm4883_laptop> i did change 1 thing, checked it, no change, waited a few minutes, tried it and it worked
<tgm4883_laptop> let me know when you have changed it to pjirc
<superm1> done
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, try it again at www.mythbuntu.org/chat
<MythbuntuGuest80> hello world
<superm1> tgm4883, you know you are somehow 2 of the 3 users logged into the site right now?
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm that good
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm so good, that I spill over into a second me
<superm1> haha
<superm1> good job
<tgm4883_laptop> ok superm1
<tgm4883_laptop> http://www.mythbuntu.org/support
<tgm4883_laptop> now links to http://www.mythbuntu.org/chat
<tgm4883_laptop> right now it's just the simple version, but i will add some heavy stuff tomarrow
<superm1> i would elaborate upon that a little more, and say if you don't have an IRC client etc
<superm1> ah okay
<tgm4883_laptop> I was thinking of moving all the IRC stuff below
<tgm4883_laptop> anyway, i'm off to bed now
<superm1> okay
<superm1> night night
<superm1> thanks tgm4883_laptop
<cornell_work> Any word on Schedule Direct?
<laga> huh?
<cornell_work> Isn't it Schedules Direct that's supposed to be a new listing service to replace Zap2It?
<laga> yeah
<laga> what do you want to know?
<cornell_work> I was wondering if anybody knew anything, like when one can register.  I'd hit the site last week and it said registrations are closed.  And the site seems to be down since Sunday.
<laga> TMS is having problems, according to their website.
<cornell_work> Yeah, that's why the site's down at the moment.
<laga> i guess they'll be back up soon *shrug*
<cornell_work> Have you registered, laga ?
<laga> no
<laga> i'm from europe
<cornell_work> Ah...
<cornell_work> Sorry...  I spend too much time in a chat room for a local lug.  Get to forgetting that not everybody's from around here, mea culpa.
<laga> ;)
<spinkham> Has anyone tried to migrate to Schedules Direct yet?
<spinkham> As far as I can tell, the CVS revision of the weekly build from mythbuntu is before the SD changes were added...
<gand> i see there's now 64-bit version of mythbuntu, is there any benefit of using this, there's not 64 bit version of mythtv is there?
<spinkham> gand:  I'm not sure, but I don't see them in the weekly builds, only a 32 bit edition...
<gand> ok thanks spinkham, i'm pretty sure there is only 32-bit version of mythtv, so if gonna use system mostly for watching tv, i don't see that 64-bit OS would make sense.  I've read that there can be problems when 64-bit system drops into 32-bit emulation mode
<rhpot1991> I thought mythtv could be built as 64bit binaries
<rhpot1991> just going off of words I have seen though, so take it with a grain of salt
<spinkham> Yes, I believe it can.. Directions here: http://patrick.wagstrom.net/tutorials/mythTV64/mythTV64.xml
<spinkham> But I haven't seen any premade packages for 64 bit yet...
<spinkham> Comments on the mythtv list seem to indicate little to no benefit to 64 bit mode at the moment..  http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/210421?search_string=64;#210421
<rhpot1991> well the rest of your system would be running 64bit, so I would guess you would get some boost out of that
<cornell_work> Well... if it's a 64 bit box, shouldn't it be a 64 bit OS?  And if it's a 64 bit OS, shouldn't one use 64 bit applications when possible?
<spinkham> Not necessarily.. 64 bit binaries are larger then 32 bit, so less code fits in the cache on the processor, often resulting in a net slowdown.
<gand> i'm building a mythtv box at minute and have amd64 processor. would you recommend i put 64-bit version of mythbuntu on there, even though i'll mostly just be using system for mythtv?
<spinkham> I would search the mythtv archives at http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/ for "64 bit" to see what's current
<spinkham> SEemsDOn't run 64 bit myself on 64 bit hardware I have, because of some kernel drivers I need not working correctly..
<spinkham> Depends on your hardware, doesn't really make much difference either way unless you need to address more the 4 Gig of memory
<gand> ok thanks
<hendrixski> hey, quick question
<hendrixski> if I installed mythtv, and messed up the install...
<hendrixski> err, the config... then to uninstall and re-install it do I _have_ to re-install everything?
<hendrixski> there seems to be a lot of residual stuff when I uninstall
<rhpot1991> mythtv stores everything in a database
<rhpot1991> you can just back that up if you don't want to lose it
<hendrixski> it's not a problem of loosing it
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-23.html#ss23.5
<hendrixski> it's that I fill it up with the wrong crap
<rhpot1991> well then you can just delete the database
<rhpot1991> and your good to start from scratch
<rhpot1991> dpkg --purge should get rid of everything, if your really woried about it
<hendrixski> right, but the configuration generates a new password and all
<rhpot1991> I seem to recall it only generates a new mysql password if the account doesn't exist (I could be wrong though)
<hendrixski> right, we've tried apt-get uninstall --purge mythtv and it didn't help.... that calls dpkg --purge right?
<rhpot1991> I have always uninstalled then purged it seperately
<rhpot1991> I think "complete removal" in synaptec does the same too
<hendrixski> that's what I would have anticipated, but somehow didn't seem to work like that for us
<rhpot1991> mysql db might be hanging around
<rhpot1991> if your removing myth it probably left mysql hence the db still being there
<hendrixski> hhmm, maybe it would help if I knew what it was doing under the hood.... I'll try it again and pay attention to mysqldb
<hendrixski> I should probably purge mysqldb as well, before re-installing?
<tgm4883_laptop> what did you do wrong?
<hendrixski> tgm4883_laptop, hell if I know... it just doesn't want to work if I try to re-install it after uninstalling it
<tgm4883_laptop> right, but what info did you input wrong that makes you want to redo it
<hendrixski> probably running mythtvfrontend without running mythtvsetup first
<tgm4883_laptop> well you can always run mythtv-setup
<hendrixski> I think that's what hozed it,, and then running mythtvsetup afterwards doesn't do anything because it's not granted the password like it usually is
<tgm4883_laptop> that doesn't require a reinstall
<hendrixski> or something like that
<tgm4883_laptop> are you running it as the mythtv user or the user you specified during install?
<tgm4883_laptop> did you follow any guides?
<hendrixski> I've installed it before without problems off of the guides, but this time was going off of memory
<hendrixski> so I did things out of order
<hendrixski> the problem is it's not forgiving when you do that... and I'm wondering if that isn't a bug we can't fix on the packaging end?
<tgm4883_laptop> the thing is, im not sure whatever the problem is that it isn't fixable
<hendrixski> k
<tgm4883_laptop> what is it doing?
<hendrixski> it won't access the database
<tgm4883_laptop> any error messages?
<hendrixski> and when you run mythtvsetup it's normally supposed to show the generated password
<hendrixski> but this time it doens't
<hendrixski> umm... error messages  were like "couldn't connect to mysql databse"
<hendrixski> that sort of thing
<tgm4883_laptop> well thats an easy fix i believ
* hendrixski is all ears
<tgm4883_laptop> laga do you remember the command?
<tgm4883_laptop> i think it is
<tgm4883_laptop> dpkg --reconfigure mythtv-database
<hendrixski> sweet... I'll give that a try
<hendrixski> thanks tgm4883_laptop :-)
* hendrixski has never used dpkg --reconfigure before but has heard of it... should probably read up on what it does
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, i'll be out for some coffee for a bit, but keep me updated on any problems and i'll look when I get back
<superm1> keescook, any update on the edgy packages testing in your VM?
<keescook> superm1: had some issues with my build (duh, requires newer mythtv) so I started it again today, I think it just finished
<superm1> oh do you not have a pbuilder hook to use old built binaries?
<superm1> or wait you use sbuild, don't ya :)
<keescook> I use sbuild.  yeah.  but no problem, I just spawn a chroot and install everything.  I just forgot about it when I went to bed last night
<superm1> ah
<keescook> I'm also trying to figure out how to test the install once it's installed in edgy...
<superm1> well perhaps test just the frontend (assuming your backend is schedules direct ready)?
<superm1> that's what i did in my feisty VM, launched mythtv-setup and launched the frontend, made sure they could connect to my backend outside the vm
<keescook> not a bad idea.
<keescook> I haven't upgraded the feisty mythtv yet
<superm1> too bad proposed still hasn't cleared
<superm1> at least i don't have a mail that it did yet
<superm1> i dont know if i should be expecting one or what not
<keescook> did you catch seb128 or riddell online?
<superm1> last night seb128 was online, but i didn't want to poke too soon
<superm1> since i wasn't sure on an eta to expect to this
* keescook nods
<keescook> so, it's been forever... in edgy I'm flooded with database errors when I try to start mythtv-setup.  I'm already in the group, and the db has been built, so the mysql side must be working...
<superm1> are you trying to connect to an outside backend?
<superm1> or to the one in the vm?
<keescook> the one in the vm -- I want to make sure the upgrades and all work
<superm1> right.
<superm1> just in case you hit that weird bug that sometimes the db is corrupt on the first run, perhaps remove them, drop the sql table and do it once more?
<CBiLL> anyone got UIRT USB?
<keescook> superm1: odd, there are no tables.
<keescook> and a dpkg-reconfigure -plow mythtv-database didn't fix it
<superm1> hm...
<keescook> ah, mythbackend needed to start once
<keescook> still can't run mythtv-setup
<keescook> hmpf, works as the mythtv user.  ;)
<superm1> haha.
<superm1> perhaps you had a ~/.mythtv directory
<superm1> with a bad mysql.txt
<keescook> why yes, that's it.
* keescook is so used to the feisty way
<tgm4883> superm1, i updated http://www.mythbuntu.org/support
<tgm4883> in case you want to look at it
<keescook> argh amd64 vs i386.  rebuilding myth again
<superm1> keescook, see why i wanted to backport more of the packaging :)
<keescook> superm1: yeah, I know; it's tempting, but best not to introduce further changes, even if they're almost certainly safe.
<superm1> right
<superm1> tgm4883, i don't know that the bullet points still make sense to have
<superm1> i think they can go.
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> Consider them removed
<tgm4883> fixed
<tgm4883> other than that, look good?
<superm1> yea
<superm1> worded well
<tgm4883> thanks
* tgm4883 has no JRE on his computers so he can't test it
<superm1> tgm4883, oh i just refreshed, i meant like take those lines out alltogeterh
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> So we'll just have people joining our channel and redirecting as needed if we can't help
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> fixed again
<keescook> superm1: did you see mdz's reply to your SRU TB email?
<superm1> Yes.
<tgm4883> Daviey, you around?
<superm1> i made sure to include all of the things he asked for in the SRU request
<keescook> cool; does he know the bug #?
<superm1> I'm not sure.  after i submit to edgy proposed, i'll respond with the two bug numbers
<Daviey> tgm4883: yep
<tgm4883> Daviey, I can test that download if you still need me to
<Daviey> erm.. cheers
<Daviey> Give me a little bit.. playing with server
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> let me know
<Daviey> thanks
<superm1> keescook, to pull a newer version from debian into, I just dget from debian the dsc and dput to ubuntu correct?
<superm1> assuming i test and all in gutsy :)
<keescook> superm1: do you mean a debian sync?
<superm1> keescook, yes
<superm1> or is there a motu tool to do this already?
<keescook> in that case, use the "requestsync" script, and the archive admins will do it.
<keescook> (since it doesn't have Ubuntu modifications)
<foxbuntu> superm1, did you see the buttons change in the GTK theme?
<superm1> keescook, where do i get the requestsync script?
<superm1> foxbuntu, No, when did you update?
* keescook looks
<keescook> superm1: it's in the "devscript" package
<keescook> sorry, devscripts
<foxbuntu> superm1, they were in last nights update
<foxbuntu> I meant check boxes
<superm1> keescook, woah cool tool :)
<keescook> superm1: yeah, quite handy.  :)
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, we got the problem fixed from last night
<keescook> superm1: mythweb failed to install
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, what problem?
<tgm4883> someone (nods towards superm1) moved the folder from /pjirc/ to /chat/
<superm1> keescook, any immediate explanation as to why
<keescook> superm1: ah, found the error
<tgm4883> the java problem that you were helping me with
<foxbuntu> oh
<keescook> postinst failed to cp some files
<foxbuntu> kewl
<tgm4883> so it's all up and running right now with the simple version
<foxbuntu> nice
<tgm4883> I will add features probably today
<foxbuntu> got a link from the support page then?
<keescook> cp: cannot stat `/usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/includes/config.php.dist': No such file or directory
<tgm4883> yep
<foxbuntu> nice
<tgm4883> check it out
<superm1> keescook, okay i'll double check with that
<tgm4883> http://www.mythbuntu.org/support
<foxbuntu> nice work tgm4883
<tgm4883> thanks
<tgm4883> now if I could just figure out the inline image module
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> I am finding that the GTK Theme I have been working on needs allot of reworking to get the colors to match up nicly
<foxbuntu> er better
<foxbuntu> I am getting pretty close to just trashing most of the theme and starting over, this theme is so messed up
<foxbuntu> and I now realize why allot of the GTK Theme's are lighter colors
<MythbuntuGuest24> woo.. it works
<superm1> keescook, hm well that packaging might have to be upgraded a bit
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> i want some input on what features i need to add to it
<superm1> keescook, i'll look at maybe bringing it up to feisty packaging at least
<superm1> since config.php isn't used still
<superm1> everything else appearing OK?
<keescook> superm1: well, I think fixing the postinst to avoid the problem is sufficient, the feisty packaging is pretty radically different isn't it?
<superm1> well i'll meld the two and see
<keescook> superm1: yeah, near as I can tell, everything loads and runs after I fix that postinst with a || true  :)
<laga> hendrixski: got your DB issues fixed?
<superm1> keescook, it is indeed radically different.  the htaccess isn't prepared at all on edgy packages, and directories aren't made
<superm1> nor symlinks
<keescook> superm1: yeah, I'd just || true it and skip everything else.
<keescook> the configuration bits for the plugins can get a little odd; I know mythweb was still broken in feisty too (I had to manually move some things around when I upgraded), so I'm not very concerned with these things.
<keescook> users of these plugins will know how to deal with breakage.
<hendrixski> laga, we're still working on it.  thanks for checking up on us :-)
<laga> hendrixski: good.
<superm1> that feels like such a dirty hack to do here. okay i'll switch it over to add the || true
<laga> i'll leave then
<laga> hendrixski: you might also wanna dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common... just a thought, dunno if it'll help
<laga> g'night
<hendrixski> k
<keescook> superm1: well, that or figure out where the config.php file went?
<superm1> keescook, can you try it with modifying the place it copies from to be /etc/mythtv/mythweb-config.php
<superm1> if that works out, i'll use that instead
<keescook> superm1: that's the path of the target
<keescook> (i.e. $CONFIG)
<superm1> keescook, the target should be /etc/mythtv/mythweb-settings.php
<superm1> not that
<superm1> looking at the top where CONFIG is defined
<keescook> oh! duhrn
<keescook> yeah,
<keescook> superm1: yeah, that seems to work
<hendrixski> got it working
<seabag> we formatted (lowest common denom), re-installed mythtv and this time ran mythtv-setup first before mythfrontend
<hendrixski> so, is it a bug that we can allow users to run mythfrontend before mythfilldatabase is called?
<seabag> running mythfrontend first was the problem
<tgm4883> hendrixski, what if it's a frontend only?
<tgm4883> then you don't call mythfilldatabase
<seabag> i suggest we have a message appear when the user tries to run mythfrontend first, such as "please run mythtv-setup first, otherwise your system will be hosed. if this is a frontend only, then ignore this message"
<hendrixski> tgm4883, is there a way of knowing that when the package is installed?  if so then it may save a lot of peopl ea lot of pain
<seabag> you still need to run mythtv setup even as a frontend only, right? to tell it what the backend's IP is?
<tgm4883> hendrixski, you may be able to see if mythtv-setup has been ran, and if not then run it
<tgm4883> superm1 would know more
<tgm4883> as I just do what he tells me :)
<seabag> :D
<superm1> seabag, mythtv-setup already offers to run mythfilldatabaes
<superm1> at the end of setup
<keescook> superm1: are we supposed to subscribe a motu-sru team to the SRU bugs?
<tgm4883> superm1, they are talking about how they were able to start the frontend without doing mythtv-setup
<seabag> right, heh wish i had a whiteboard to draw up trees of possibilities
<superm1> keescook, I didn't see anything about that on the SRU page
<seabag> right
<hendrixski> ah, so mythtv setup has to be run in both instances, just mythfilldatabase is called or not depending on the setup?
<keescook> superm1: yeah, me neither
<tgm4883> seabag you do
<tgm4883> openoffice.org drawing is a good one i used once
<seabag> oh no i meant on the fly here
<superm1> keescook, but my gut feeling was thinking so too.
<tgm4883> ah
<seabag> so whether you have a front end or a fe/be, you still ought to run mythtv-setup first before mythfrontend, right?
<hendrixski> so... if mythtv setup has to be run anyway, can't we put a binary bit to check that it's been run before anyone runs mythtvfrontend?
<hendrixski> so... seabag and I may want to file a bug/feature-request about this... should it go on Ubuntu's Launchpad or Mythtv's Trac?
<seabag> i'm guessing trac?
<hendrixski> yeah, because that's probably requires changes in the sourcecode...
<tgm4883> probably trac, but you could always ask over in #mythtv-users
<hendrixski> however
<hendrixski> if we file it on launchpad
<seabag> hendrixski, fyi, http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/wiki/TicketHowTo
<hendrixski> we can modify the package to automatically run mythtv-setup on install maybe?
<seabag> also hendrixski fyi http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Bug_Tracking_System
<seabag> brb guys
<hendrixski> seabag, I know... but I was hoping that superm1 or tgm4883 may weigh in on the possibility of having that handled in a package for now until upstream decides that it actually wants people to use mythtv
<superm1> hendrixski, the gutsy packages do prefill the database now
<superm1> upon install
<superm1> so mythtv-setup isn't "necessary"
<superm1> but this doesn't happen off the mythbuntu install disk yet
<superm1> only when the packages are installed
<hendrixski> SWEET
<hendrixski> so it is fixed for the next release, but not yet backported?
<superm1> well all of the packaging stuff won't be backported to feisty unfortunately
<superm1> but it is in gutsy
<hendrixski> aha, Ok
<superm1> the new mythtv version will be showing up in feisty repositories however
<hendrixski> cool... as soon as seabag gets off the phone I'll tell him... he'll be extatic... he lost days trying to figure this out and when I told him it has an easy fix he was like "F*ck Ubuntu, nothing's ever easy"
<hendrixski> superm1, ah, you mean .20.2 :-)
<superm1> yes
<hendrixski> I saw on the mailing list it has a few solid fixes in it. :-)
<superm1> it's a shame that all the cool stuff will only be in new releases :)
* tgm4883 salivates for the release of mythbuntu
<hendrixski> lol, I can't wait
<tgm4883> it'll be like the windows 95 release all over again.  People camping out at stores, parades, parties being thrown
<hendrixski> we're thinking of starting a company to make an appliance, where one of the components we'll use to build it will be parts of mythtv... but there's such a learning curve on researching this stuff
<superm1> keescook, things look good to push to -proposed then to you?
<tgm4883> what kind of appliance?
<foxbuntu> superm1, I really hate this GTK theme
<hendrixski> tgm4883, the loco teams could throw a release party again
<tgm4883> a toaster?
<tgm4883> that would be sweet
* tgm4883 salivates at the idea of his toaster running mythtv
<keescook> superm1: after that little fix, yeah, go for it.  (though these procedures are a bit vauge)
<keescook> er, vague
<hendrixski> lol... yes, a toaster with mythtv... kind of like the gas pumps with TV's on them, or the deep-fryers with RSS feeds
<tgm4883> sweet
<superm1> keescook, yea i know.  Well i pinged Riddell in -devel, i'll double check with the procedure with him, and see if he could ack these given the whole no data upcoming so soon
<tgm4883> although he just left, you may want to talk with foxbuntu about that, as i think he is doing something along the same lines
<hendrixski> well... I dunno that anyone made dee[-fryers with RSS... but I know Linus was absolutely shocked when in the 90's someone showed him a gas pump running LInux so that customers could watch CNN while filling up
<tgm4883> yep, i think they have those in SoCal
<hendrixski> ah cool, I'll def. have talk to him then
<hendrixski> we've been at the idea phase for a long time now and think we finally have the business model, and now need to get the technical things... and neither of us have enough linux experience... so we'll be hiring :-)
<hendrixski> but talking to others doing similar things always means good opportunities for collaboration
<tgm4883> what kind of appliance though?  strictly pvr or more?
<hendrixski> tgm4883, making just another pvr isn't a successful business model
<tgm4883> well, mythtv isn't just another PVR
<hendrixski> lol, I know
<tgm4883> so in terms of MythTV vs any other PVR, i would think that MythTV could be very successful
<hendrixski> and there are plugins that allow it to do RSS stuff, so it already is the next generation... but you have to build on top of that, and make a long-term model
<tgm4883> also, remember that the more things you have it do, the more potential conflicts and things that can break occur
<hendrixski> very tru
<tgm4883> whats your target market?
<hendrixski> hhmm... I'm trying say as much as I can without giving away our edge...
<hendrixski> the target market would be...
<hendrixski> people who aren't necessarily technically capable (which is the mistake that many appliances that use linux and others that use mythtv hvae made)
<tgm4883> hmm, an edge would mean that your going into a market in which no one has gone before/doing something that they haven't done before
<tgm4883> and since mythtv is part of it, im having trouble seeing this idea
<hendrixski> tgm4883, :-) exactly
<tgm4883> hmm
<hendrixski> we'll create a service that nobody has created before
<tgm4883> what country do you live in?
<hendrixski> I'm in the USA.... but we're looking at European markets too
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> I'm having trouble seeing your service, as everything im thinking of has either been done/attempted or is illegal
<tgm4883> pm more info?
<hendrixski> sure
<tgm4883> ygpm
<hendrixski> tgm4883, are my responses to the PM coming through?
<tgm4883> nope
<hendrixski> :-(
<tgm4883> are you registered?
<hendrixski> oh right
<hendrixski> superm1,   hhmm... so if it's in gutsy, but not backported to feisty.... will that be backported to dapper LTS?
<superm1> hendrixski, give me a few minutes. i'll respond in a bit
<hendrixski> k
<hendrixski> superm1, I'm just wondering at this point... no hurry... and if it's not at current, I may try to find time and offer to backport it myself. :-)
<Daviey> Is it really worth the effort?
<tgm4883> yea, why not update to gutsy?
<tgm4883> although it should be in dapper
<tgm4883> my opinion, not any fact ^
<Daviey> You are welcome to do it; but i can't see there is a demand
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: how is your name showing up in the side of the mythbuntu page?
<Daviey> Plus it makes support potentially more difficult
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, im logged in
<rhpot1991> logged in where, I don't see any register page or anything
* rhpot1991 might be blind
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, there isn't one, it's just for updating the site and such
<rhpot1991> ah ok
<rhpot1991> is there any reason for me to isntall mythbuntu when I already have a working ubuntu setup running the weekly builds?
<tgm4883> IMO< probably not
<rhpot1991> from the screenshots I gather that all that would give me would be a gui for setup
<tgm4883> the .20.2 package should be backported to dapper, only because of the changes with SD
<Daviey> tgm4883: good point
<Daviey> But seriously.. how many people still use dapper+mythtv?
<rhpot1991> the .20.2 will hit the weekly builds right?
<Daviey> especially as gutsy+1 will be lts
<tgm4883> Daviey, I don't see why not, I would use dapper+mythtv if I was around back then.  Why upgrade the whole system if it isn't broke?
<tgm4883> just upgrade every LTS
* hendrixski wasn't talking about ackporting .20.2... was talking about backporting the functionality that it calls mythtv-setup automatically
<tgm4883> hendrixski, why use dapper on a new install?
<rhpot1991> seems like a waste of time, does it tell you to do that when you install?
<hendrixski> Daviey, do we know for a fact gutsy+1 is?  'cause I remember hearing during open-week that it may just be gutsy +2
<tgm4883> yep, gutsy+1 will be LTS
<Daviey> tgm4883: yeah.. i see your point.. but personallly i cba as i see little demand.. Maybe a poll? :D
<tgm4883> every 3 - 4 releases are LTS, gutsy +1 will be #4
<hendrixski> because people who don't want to have to face the horrors of updating every 6 months
<Daviey> hendrixski: i don't know for fact no... that was last i heard
<tgm4883> hendrixski, feisty has support longer than dapper
<Daviey> O RLY
<Daviey> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<hendrixski> ??? doesn't dapper have support for like another 2 or 3 years?
<Daviey> hendrixski: check the link
<tgm4883> whoops, my bad, brain freeze
<tgm4883> it's not 6 months though, its 18
<tgm4883> so feisty will get you into Gutsy +1
<hendrixski> so yeah, 'tilll 2009, meaning 2 years
<hendrixski> so backporting it to dapper means it would be around for longer than the support time of feisty
<tgm4883> yea, feisty will get you into the next LTS, Gutsy will get you into 2009.  If your using LTS, wouldn't you upgrade at the next LTS?
<superm1> okay i'm back.  keescook did you see in -devel what Riddell said?  I'm hoping that the TB does approve this.  I'm not sure what other convincing will still be necessary after my last mail to them
* tgm4883 agrees with Daviey, demand is probably very low for this
<tgm4883> expecially combined with the advances in hardware detection in gutsy
<tgm4883> and feisty
<hendrixski> cool, the hardware detection includes tuners, right?
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> wait
<tgm4883> just to be clear, im talking about ubuntu detecting the hardware, not mythtv
<hendrixski> oh, k
<tgm4883> hopefully, mythbuntu can auto detect hardware for mythtv in 7.10 + 1
<hendrixski> good deal
<hendrixski> now, mythbuntu will come out the same time as gutsy, right?
<hendrixski> or will there be a delay?
<superm1> depends on the release date of 0.21
<superm1> if it is going to be far off, then it will come out same time as gutsy
<superm1> if it is a month or so different
<hendrixski> ah, so mythbuntu will be tied to the mythtv release cycle, and not canonical?
<superm1> then we'll go right after 0.21
<superm1> well its still tied more to canonical
<superm1> but mythtv 0.21 is big enough that i would say its worth of the delay
<hendrixski> from what I've heard, that sounds like that's the case
<hendrixski> lots of new features, etc. etc.
<hendrixski> some serious branches that are still waiting to get merged.
* hendrixski is excited
<keescook> sweet.  I'll pull and test feisty as soon as the builds are done
<superm1> keescook, whoops on the version numbers, eh :)
<keescook> superm1: yeah, I forgot about that bit due to the cross-pocket copying
<cornell_work> BTW, Schedules Direct seems up and running and accepting registrations.
<cornell_work> (And I hear good things about the mythbuntu interface to it ;-) )
<henkpoley> Hi, i've migrated from an old Gentoo installation to a new Ubuntu based setup, but now mythfilldatabase isn't automatically run by the backend
<henkpoley> Also running mythfilldatabase from cron doesn't seem to do anything
<superm1> henkpoley, You need to set it up in a frontend
<superm1> there is no cron job for it anymore
<henkpoley> another one ?
<superm1> because Zap2It didn't want it ran from cron
<henkpoley> It runs a local frontend
<henkpoley> I'm not in the US
<henkpoley> I use grab_tv_nl an XMLTV grabber
<superm1> well mythfilldatabase was removed from cron because of US users :)
<superm1> in the frontend setup section
<superm1> there is an area to setup to schedule regularly to fill the database
<superm1> if you don't want to do it from there, then add a cron job for the mythtv user and you'll be fine
<henkpoley> Ah, I had entered a /usr/bin/myth.. with crontab -e myself
<henkpoley> I *have* set it up to run
<superm1> its better to do from the fe though
<henkpoley> It just doesn't run
<superm1> can you already run it as your normal user?
<superm1> have you tried?
<seabag> hey laga if you're around i've got something interesting for you and superm1
<henkpoley> yup, I run it from SSH and from a terminal under X
<superm1> well there is no reason it *shouldn't* work from cron then :)
<superm1> did you get a dead.letter explaining why it didn't?
<henkpoley> I'd like the backend to run it btw
<superm1> yea then just configure it in the FE, and that schedules it to do in the BE
<henkpoley> I know, I did that, it doesn't run..
<henkpoley> Is there anywhere besides the dev-ML where I could ask?
<henkpoley> someone with XMLTV experience here
<superm1> well have you checked the backend log?
<superm1> to see if it tried to launch
<superm1> but just didn't work
<superm1> or something to that effect?
<superm1> and do you need to have something like a .xmltv directory for that xmltv grabber to work normally?
<superm1> if so, then you will want to add such directory to the mythtv user
<henkpoley> I read that there was some change in the -fixes branches that it requires some file to exist "for the grabber" (even though my grabber doesn't need, nor generate, that file)
<superm1> hm didn't hear of that myself.
<henkpoley> yes I have a .xmltv directory
<henkpoley> well something with a bug report of a guy with multiple frequency setups
<henkpoley> so they now have different -forced- config files for all the different grabbers
<henkpoley> multiple different cable connections I mean
<henkpoley> so they each have differenct channels, that need different grabbers
<superm1> well i can't say i can comment much there myself - as i'm US bound
<henkpoley> I just don't know what the file should be named
<henkpoley> tried about 4 names
<superm1> you can ask some of the overseas guys perhaps: laga Daviey jono
* Daviey ears are burning
<henkpoley> like '.xmltv/tv_grab_nl' etc.
<Daviey> what have i voluntered to do?
<henkpoley> hehe
<henkpoley> Currently I have a .xmltv/tv_grab_nl.conf
<henkpoley> btw, the backend logs show no errors with mythfilldatabase
<henkpoley> the mythfilldatabase log stays empty
<Daviey> henkpoley: how are you calling it?
<henkpoley> Like the backend does (?)
<henkpoley> Or from the commandline like: $ mythfilldatabase
<Daviey> ah.. i manually cron mythfilldatavase
<henkpoley> My old setup did everything by itself, which meant it ran when the system was online
<henkpoley> ...and not when it was shutdown
<henkpoley> (tried to run when it was shutdown)
<Daviey> if you manually call the mythfilldatabase does it work?
<henkpoley> If I call it from the commandline it works, yes
<henkpoley> But it gets kind of long in the tooth to do that every 4 days..
<Daviey> then add it as a cron job?
<Daviey> then it will do it automatically.. that's how i do it
<henkpoley> Doesn't cron try to run it at a set time, and when it couldn't that, it doesn't run at all
<Daviey> anacron ftw
<Daviey> If it misses it, will do it on reboot
<Daviey> *boot
<henkpoley> Is the 'cron' package on Ubuntu just a dummy package, or do I need to figure out if regular cron takes preference over anacron (which is also already installed on my system)
<Daviey> no
<Daviey> but AIUI anacron providers the /etc/cron.daily etc... Just drop a shell script in there and it will do it daily
<Daviey> normally 6:00am - or when the server is on
<Daviey> in /etc/cron.daily i have:
<henkpoley> Can I just run mythfilldatabase, or does it need QT libs specified or something?
<Daviey> #!/bin.sh
<Daviey> su mythtv -c "mythfilldatabase --quiet"
<Daviey> (which basically makes it run as user mythtv, rather than root)
<Daviey> erm.. shouldn't do
<Daviey>  < Daviey> #!/bin.sh  *should* be: #!/bin/sh (obv)
<henkpoley> Okay, will try that
<Daviey> remember to `chmod + x thescript.sh`
<henkpoley> already doing that :-)
<henkpoley> Is there any setting for cron so it can mail me, or does it end up in some logfile?
<henkpoley> there is no /var/log/cron
<Daviey> I think you can just add an echo "myth's listings done" and it will email that to root@localhost
<henkpoley> which means you need exim4 or something running..
<Daviey> not for simple mail
<henkpoley> oh, then how do you open that mail?
<Daviey> `sudo mail`
<henkpoley> 'mail' from 'mailx' or 'mailutils' package?
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> prob mailutils
<henkpoley> mailutils is a IMAP file editor afaik
<Daviey> i don't know tbh
<henkpoley> I've used that on a shared server account before
<Daviey> probably provides the same binary
<Daviey> ah
<Daviey> use mailx
<Daviey> mailx = "A simple mail user agent"
<henkpoley> yeah, seems to be a 'mail reader' according to apt
<henkpoley> pulls in postfix? hmkay..
<henkpoley> Let's hope it works that way :-P
<Daviey> aptitude or apt?
<henkpoley> apt-get
<Daviey> hmm
<henkpoley> "No mail for root"
<Daviey> aint ran yet.
<Daviey>  cat /var/mail/$USER will do the same
<henkpoley> 'anacron -f' doesn't do anything
<henkpoley> should force the tasks to run
* Daviey shrugs
<henkpoley> Will check tomorrow
<Daviey> coool.. lemme know
<henkpoley> Thanks for the help :-)
<Daviey> np
<bdmurray> superm1: I wanted to help out and test the feisty-proposed packages.  Is there anything I should be aware of before hand?
<superm1> bdmurray, you need a SD account :)
<superm1> that'd be about it
<superm1> I wonder if the buildds have finished them yet
* superm1 checks
<superm1> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/0.20.2-0ubuntu0.7.04~proposed1
<superm1> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythplugins/0.20.2-0ubuntu0.7.04~proposed1
<superm1> i386 is building right now
<superm1> bdmurray, if anything they might improve your HD situation, considering the lower memory usage :)
<bdmurray> superm1: right, I saw the memory thing. ;)
<bdmurray> Is there a preferred way to give SD feedback?
<superm1> feedback upon the service?
<superm1> they have a set of forums
<superm1> at schedulesdirect.org
* keescook taps his foot, waiting for mythplugins to finish building
<superm1> keescook, be glad your not on amd64, hasn't even started :)
<keescook> hehe, yup, that's just my desktop.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-28
<Daviey> superm1: did you get hold of bendailey?
<superm1> Daviey, he was in yesterday
<superm1> i also found out how much we've been averaging i month from polorix.net
<Daviey> yesterday... hmm - since i last spoke with you?
<superm1> ~50gb
<Daviey> dang timezones
<Daviey> f' me!
<superm1> well yesterday my time
<superm1> (the only time that matters of course)
<superm1> :)
<Daviey> UTC + 1 ftw
<superm1> well anyhow.
<superm1> i got somethign to work on atrpms
<superm1> with i think a signed release
<Daviey> Mind you... when the mirrors and beta's stop coming out it should ease of a ickle
<superm1> i have the pegasus gpg key
<Daviey> yah!
<Daviey> where was it?
<superm1> i was smart enough to back it up to ~/.gnupg-mythbuntu :)
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> If you sign them on the master server, i shouldn't need to aswell - just mirror, right?
<superm1> exactly
<Daviey> winner
<Daviey> did you sort out a subdomain with ben?
<superm1> let me try right now and make sure the signing worked then
<superm1> i'm not sure if i signed the right Release files
<superm1> there were two that i found that seemed like they should
<superm1> na signing dind't work
<superm1> i still dont know what to sign then
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<jumpkick> http://www.mythbuntu.org/support - typo "support support"
<jumpkick> duplicate h1 headers
<frank23> I was looking at the Mythbuntu features... Is it capable of setting up a mythtv backend/frontend/desktop (with kubuntu as desktop) with an nvidia card and separating the mythtv frontend to TV-Out and showing KDE on the monitor?
<superm1> frank23, at this point, setting up a desktop isn't integrated into the installer
<frank23> All with the configuration menus
<superm1> its possible to do
<frank23> I know how to do it by hand. I was just wondering since the installer lets you install a desktop and a frontend
<superm1> Well not in installer
<superm1> in the control centre
<frank23> ok
<superm1> that is something i'd like to explore for the future though
<superm1> more advanced setups like that
<frank23> ok
<frank23> It already seems to offer painless mythtv backend and frontend setups. I guess that's the main thing for a mythtv distro
<superm1> yea
<superm1> with the control centre, you can easily add the backend and frontend roles too
<superm1> to an existing desktop
<superm1> through a full out gui
<frank23> ok. is the control centre a separate package you could just install on a basic ubuntu/kubuntu install?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> i just submitted it to gutsy a few days ago
<superm1> you can see some screenshots on mythbuntu.org
<superm1> of what it can do
<frank23> I see :)   Yeah that is what I was looking at (the screenshots)
<superm1> yea since we redid the site, i lost all the other screenshots and didn't take time to redo them
<superm1> but since i just wrote that recently, i did screenshots for it
<frank23> superm1: are there others that help you with mythbuntu? I know you also did an awful lot of work on the wiki
<superm1> yea the other folks in here help out
<superm1> but yea, i do put an awful lot of free time towards this project :)
<frank23> In gutsy will the control centre be a dependancy of mythtv?
<superm1> No.
<frank23> Thanks alot on behalf of all mythtv ubuntu users!
<superm1> it will be the preferred way to install things though
<superm1> :)
<superm1> since you can see it tries to touch upon configuring a bunch of other mythtv related items
<frank23> yeah... samba, nfs and everything
<superm1> in its current rendition, it replaces samba and nfs configuration (and backs up the old one), but in a later release, i'll make it act a little more cleanly
<frank23> can you setup a mythweb password with the control centre?
<frank23> ok
<superm1> not at this point, but another thing i wanted to touch upon :)
<superm1> you can via debconf though
<superm1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythweb
<frank23> oh yeah?
<frank23> nice
<superm1> yea thank laga for that one
<superm1> he got out a bunch of the code on it
<frank23> cool
<frank23> were you able to use stuff that knoppmyth created as well?
<superm1> which stuff?
<frank23> I have no idea.... I just know that it's one of the popular mythtv distributions.
<superm1> honestly never booted it up
<superm1> i downloaded a mythdora disk, but it never worked in my virtual machine
<superm1> always froze the vm up
<frank23> Oh heh, me neither
<superm1> some day i probably should set up a box to compare us to them
<superm1> and find out what they've got the edge on us over
<frank23> Do you how to setup a myth frontend (or something equivalent) on windows?
<superm1> don't even have a windows box in my appt
<superm1> so nope
<frank23> ok
<frank23> superm1: well thanks for answering my questions. Maybe I'll try testing mythbuntu on my spare partition sometime.
<superm1> frank23, well alpha4 will be this week
<superm1> so give that a spin if anything :)
<frank23> ok. Where should I report problems if any?
<superm1> on launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<superm1> or in here
<frank23> ok
<frank23> superm1: just out of curiosity, what video capture card(s) do you use?
<superm1> pvr-500, air2pc hd5000, silicon dust hdhomerun, pvr-350, pvr-250mce
<frank23> I have 2 pvr-150, I had a hard time getting them to work in dapper but no problems at all in feisty
<superm1> i had firewire at 2 points also, but not currently
<superm1> yea the goal is to make it out of the box for most cards supported
<frank23> great
<superm1> ivtv is in the upstream kernel now too, so for most people even in other distros things should be a lot easier
<rhpot1991> anyone update to SD yet?
<superm1> rhpot1991, i have
<frank23> yeah, I know. much less annoying after kernel upgrades. I still have to rebuild lirc modules everytime though.
<rhpot1991> any words of wisdom, anything I should know?
<superm1> frank23, that's fixed in gutsy
<superm1> rhpot1991, if you have any digital channels, make sure your call signs are set right
<frank23> superm1: even better!
<superm1> rhpot1991, and channel numbers
<rhpot1991> just regular cable for me
<superm1> then you should have smooth saliing
<superm1> 0.20.2 for feisty is in feisty-proposed now rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> apt got them for me not sure where from though
<rhpot1991> I have the weekly mythbuntu builds in my apt now
<superm1> rhpot1991, yes i added to those today too
<rhpot1991> looks like its from them
<rhpot1991> grrrr, mythfrontend still wont take itself out of my updates
<superm1> you tried to remove that package and reinstall?
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> did a complete remove from synaptec
<rhpot1991> dpkg --purged it
<rhpot1991> nothing
<rhpot1991> schedules direct seems to indicate I am under a trial, will my grab work now or do I need to pay first?
<superm1> it works for 7 days
<superm1> i'm still on my trial
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mythtv:superm1] : "Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv:: MythTV 0.20.2 Information at http://tinyurl.com/39hgnz  :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org  :: Paste logs @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ::  See our wiki for setting up and troubleshooting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV "
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1]  by ChanServ
<superm1> bdmurray, keescook they both cleared the buildds
<superm1> if you guys want to give them a spin
<superm1> please file comments in the bugs, including "Works for me"
<rhpot1991> I always seem to have a hard time getting my channel names to stick instead of "adding channel 2"
<superm1> what do you mean?
<rhpot1991> when I scan for channels
<rhpot1991> I end up losing the channel names and they end up coming up as "Adding Channel 2" "Adding Channel 3" and so on
<rhpot1991> not sure what the heck I do, but I do it every time I am in mythtv-setup
<rhpot1991> darn, broke my channel icons too
<superm1> hm odd.
<MythbuntuGuest44> question for anyone, just did a fresh install of Mythbuntu, trying to get it updated and apt is going to autoremove all of the myth packages, what gives?
<rhpot1991> has to be something I do cause I remember having a problem with it before and schedulesdirect is listing my channel names
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest44, that is fixed in this weeks upcoming alpha
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest44, it snuck up right after alpha 3's release
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest44, if you could hold off a few days, the next alpha will have mythtv 0.20.2, that fixed, and a whole slew of other things
<MythbuntuGuest44> superm1: hmmm well I guess, the box hasn't been working for a week any ways :-D
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest44, watch the RSS feed on mythbuntu.org :) Thanks
<rhpot1991> superm1: I forgot to mention, when upgrading to the weekly build packages I did a dist-upgrade, not that it should effect anything
<superm1> na it shouldn't
<rhpot1991> it just wanted to replace mythtv.20-dev with mythtv.20 or something along those lines
<tgm4883_laptop> people are already using the website client
<tgm4883_laptop> nice
<rhpot1991> now I have done it, scanning for channels is crashing my box
<keescook> superm1: sweet, thanks -- good email too.  I will get it checked out, but I might be a bit delayed -- I have to fix my mother-in-law's machine; her drive failed.
<superm1> ouch keescook
<superm1> keescook, hopefully some other motu will speak up and test now :)
<keescook> bdmurray, myself, and bryce will all be testing it in sort order, have no fear.  ;)
<rhpot1991> mythfilldatabase --do-channel-updates: fixed my channel problem
<MythbuntuGuest60> superm1: sorry about that, wireless went on the fritz.  So in a few days a new version will be out?
<rhpot1991> do I even want ubuntu-mythtv-frontend installed?
<rhpot1991> when I have mythtv-frontend?
<tgm4883_laptop> depends
<rhpot1991> its the meta package, no reason not to be using it
<rhpot1991> hmmmm removed the weekly builds repo and it stoped asking me to upgrade that package
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, it should setup auto login and such
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: ya it works good and all, but the sytem wont stop updating the package
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, how goes it?
<tgm4883_laptop> it's good foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, good deal
<foxbuntu> want to re-write the GTK theme for me? since I am feeling lazy
<tgm4883_laptop> can't right now, heading out for ice cream, we have family in town right now
<foxbuntu> ah
<foxbuntu> well have fun then
<rhpot1991> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35338/
<rhpot1991> seems ok, right?
<rhpot1991> thats from /var/log/dpkg.log btw
<rhpot1991> updated: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35339/
<rhpot1991> superm1_: this look ok to you: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35339/
<superm1_> rhpot1991, looks right to me
<rhpot1991> well I'm stumped
<superm1_> i'm really not sure what can be causing your oddities with it
<superm1_> doesn't make sense to me
<rhpot1991> ya its just that package
<rhpot1991> if I go into synaptec and choose properties of it then view versions
<rhpot1991> I see the same version listed twice
<rhpot1991> once with "(feisty)" following it and once with "(now)" following it
<rhpot1991> when I remove the weekly build repo, it stops wanting to update it
<rhpot1991> all the rest of the myth package just have the "(fiesty)" version
<rhpot1991> just some other background info: this is happening on 2 boxes here, both had fully working mythtv installs on ubuntu feisty before I added the weekly build repos, and neither have mythbuntu installed
<superm1_> woah that's particularly odd.
<superm1_> considering my frontend has that same package installed
<superm1_> and no issues with it
<rhpot1991> only thing I can think of that I did obscure, is that I installed mythweather revamp from source long ago
<rhpot1991> might have some junk hanging around from that, but I don't see how it should matter
<CBiLL> will Mythbuntu support UIRT USB?
<superm1_> CBiLL, what module is needed or it?
<superm1_> you know off hand?
<CBiLL> lirc is one
<superm1_> which lirc module though
<CBiLL> and 8.2 or above support it
<CBiLL> let me get that info sec
<CBiLL> http://65.36.202.170/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5584&highlight=lirc&sid=436b32a7df58bffbee73550b6f960175
<CBiLL> usb_uirt_raw
<tgm4883_laptop> *cough* imbrandon *cough*
<superm1_> tgm4883_laptop, yea i msged him
<superm1_> no response
<superm1_> CBiLL, yes that should be supported since it looks to not be a kernel module
<superm1_> but rather shows up as directly by lircd
<superm1_> you will probably need to modify /etc/lirc/hardware.conf to point to your device
<CBiLL> yeah MythDora said same thing and couldn't get it working 8-/
<foxbuntu> superm1, can you save me from GTK2 Hell?
<superm1_> but that should be it
<CBiLL> but I should be able to do a mode2
<CBiLL> and aim any remote to it right
<CBiLL> to see if it pick up the ir
<superm1_> CBiLL, well in theory yes
<CBiLL> but it doesn't =/
<superm1_> i dont know if perhaps only certain remotes work with it
<superm1_> i know that for the hauppaugge ir sensors, you can only use hauppaugge remotes
<CBiLL> works perfect in Windows XP hehe but I don't want Windows =/
<superm1_> they dont have a spectrum to see anything else
<CBiLL> UIRT use any remotes
<CBiLL> I got one that support both 50mhz and 55mhz
<superm1_> ah okay
<CBiLL> http://www.usbuirt.com/overview.htm
<superm1_> CBiLL, do you have a gutsy install right now?
<superm1_> or a mythbuntu install?
<CBiLL> nope just download it now
<CBiLL> getting ready to burn it on cd
<CBiLL> and pop it in
<rhpot1991> CBiLL have you tried running 'irw' and aiming a device at it to see if anything is happening?
<CBiLL> I tried in MythDora yeah
<CBiLL> nothing
<CBiLL> I have nother usb the SnapStream one and it works
<rhpot1991> lirc can have a few points of failure if you don't have configs set up correctly
<rhpot1991> though I only have worked with hauppauge stuff
<CBiLL> but I needed this UIRT working too to tranmit to my cable box to change the channel on it
<CBiLL> can lirc handle more than 1 usb tranmitter and receiver?
<rhpot1991> superm1_: do you have feisty or gusty installed?
<superm1_> rhpot1991, both
<superm1_> in multiple areas
<rhpot1991> ok hmmm
<CBiLL> I downloaded feisty .. is that latest alpha?
<CBiLL> mythbuntu-7.10~070801-i386
<rhpot1991> feisty is stable
<superm1_> CBiLL, alpha3 is the latest, but alpha4 will be coming out later this week
<rhpot1991> 7.10 is gusty
<rhpot1991> right?
<superm1_> yes
<CBiLL> gusty is the alpha?
<superm1_> Yes
<foxbuntu> superm1_, when are you planning on building Alpha 4?
<CBiLL> doing this one then! I like living on bleeding edge!
<superm1_> foxbuntu, all i have left afaik is a lirc change
<superm1_> to add udev support
<superm1_> and a fix for lirc_serial
<superm1_> so probably in a day or two
<superm1_> and need a day or two to test it
<superm1_> before announce
<CBiLL> can lirc accept more than 1 usb tranmitter and reciver plugged in?
<superm1_> yes but not easily in its current packaged form
<foxbuntu> superm1_, ok, I am working hard on a rebuild of the GTK garbage to get the colors to look right and be usable
<superm1_> okay foxbuntu hopefully you can get it in time :)
<foxbuntu> superm1_, I hope so to, but this really became a bigger deal than I though
<foxbuntu> thought*
<foxbuntu> well I just made some good progress...new butttons that are much easier to read
<CBiLL> another important feature to me is Closed Caption or TeleText as euro calls it
<superm1_> CBiLL, depending on your tuner that may or may not work
<CBiLL> it works
<CBiLL> good too
<CBiLL> in MythDora .. got a PVR500
<CBiLL> there is one feature I hope to see in MythTV one day is to write the CC in mpeg file as open caption .. ie write word directly on top of the video itself
<CBiLL> like those movie where folks speak china but words are displayed below
<CBiLL> 66% iso burned so far .. (this is done on an old old window computer with old cd-r player)
<CBiLL> hehe
<CBiLL> the main cpu is tied up as mythdora atm
<CBiLL> rebooting .. goodbye MythDora Hello Gusty!
<CBiLL> nice install gui btw
<CBiLL> I am at the part where I choose a remote
<CBiLL> does it have SnapStream Firefly remote?
<superm1_> brb sorry
<foxbuntu> superm1_, take a look and see what you have to say about it so far
<foxbuntu> http://imagebin.org/10115
<foxbuntu> CBiLL, I don't believe that remote is supported
<CBiLL> dang
<CBiLL> can be added later then?
<foxbuntu> Mythbuntu currently only has support for the remotes supported upstream by Lirc
<CBiLL> snapstream is supported in MythDora on lirc
<CBiLL> right out of box
<foxbuntu> the remote?
<CBiLL> yes
<CBiLL> and the usb tranmitter/reciver that come with it
<CBiLL> well i got the conf for it
<CBiLL> so I should just plop it in then?
<CBiLL> very nice remote btw
<CBiLL> RF signal
<CBiLL> no need to aim
<foxbuntu> I use a universal RF that I trained off my base remote from the PVR150
<foxbuntu> um..send me the config @ nickj.fox@gmail.com
<CBiLL> for the snapstream?
<foxbuntu> yea
<CBiLL> ok sec need to reboot back into Mytdora and get it
<foxbuntu> and I will try to add it to my list of to-do
<foxbuntu> and build support for it
<CBiLL> cool
<CBiLL> it come with a usb RF Tx/Rx
<foxbuntu> nice
<CBiLL> it very nice remote
<CBiLL> perfect for mythtv
<rhpot1991> I have heard good things about it
<CBiLL> http://www.snapstream.com/products/firefly/
<rhpot1991> I just use a hauppauge remote for my main box, and an all for one programed to work as a hauppauge for my other frontend
<foxbuntu> My universal is nice too
<foxbuntu> works well with my mythbox
<CBiLL> problem I am having is that I got the uirt to transmit to my cable box but I can't seem to get both firefly usb tx/rx and uirt tx/rx to work with same lirc  heck I can't get uirt working yet
<superm1_> okay i'm back
<superm1_> so what was questions now?
<superm1_> snapstream should be listed in the installer i believe
<CBiLL> none for me yet 8-P
<CBiLL> oh
<CBiLL> didn't see it
<foxbuntu> http://imagebin.org/10115
<foxbuntu> superm1_, take a look
<CBiLL> hrmm let me reboote it when I get that config out
<CBiLL> for foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> CBiLL, thanks
<superm1_> foxbuntu, i dont see any gtk dialogs there
<rhpot1991> superm1_ are you using feisty_proposed on your feisty box(es)?
<foxbuntu> superm1_, I am going to add the Snapstream buttons and config into the lirc gen.
<superm1_> rhpot1991, i'm using the weekly builds
<superm1_> feisty proposed just opened up today :)
<foxbuntu> superm1_, notice the buttons
<rhpot1991> I just completly removed all mythtv packages and purged them, started to install fresh and I am still getting it constantly wanting to upgrade
<superm1_> i tested feisty proposed in my virtual machine
<CBiLL> hey do you want the whole mythdora conf for all the remote they support zipped up?
<rhpot1991> well for the rest of the system
<foxbuntu> I will get you better sreens in a min
<rhpot1991> thats about the only ubuntu repo I don't have turned on
<rhpot1991> this is drive me crazy, it makes absolutely no sense
<superm1_> CBiLL, ah it would appear that upstream lirc doesn't have a config listed in their lirc hardware database
<superm1_> i was thinking streamzap
<CBiLL> yeah I saw that
<CBiLL> but it's snapstream =/
<superm1_> but you use the USB UIRT Receiver
<superm1_> do you not?
<CBiLL> yes for tranmitting to the cable box to change channels
<foxbuntu> superm1_, we can add that config to our DB can't we and submit an upstream patch with it in there?
<CBiLL> snapstream to control mythtv
<superm1_> CBiLL, what kernel module does snapstream use?
<CBiLL> UIRT is not just receiver
<CBiLL> superm1_ that what I am doing right now .. looking in lirc conf doesn't seem to use any module
<superm1_> okay well what driver does lircd use then?
<CBiLL> I don't know about drivers fully yet but it doesn't seem to be using any
<superm1_> well lirc has support for native "drivers" that dont need kernel modules
<superm1_> or for devices that need to use a kernel module too
<CBiLL> would it be in lirc.conf?
<superm1_> i dont know anything about mythdora's config files
<superm1_> so i couldnt tell you
<CBiLL> email sent foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> thanks CBiLL
<CBiLL> zipped up all the supported remote conf file
<CBiLL> the file are named based on remote it supported and basically you rename it to lirc.conf I think and put it in /etc/
<CBiLL> for whatever remote you want to support
<CBiLL> but trying to determine how it support the usb device that come with snapstream
<CBiLL> I think lirc latest driver support it out of box as well too
<superm1_> CBiLL, you can see what kernel modules are used via lsmod
<superm1_> typically lirc_*
<CBiLL> ok
<CBiLL> lirc_atiusb
<CBiLL> lirc_dev
<CBiLL> that it
<CBiLL> wonder if it the atiusb that support the snapstream
<superm1_> well try it
<CBiLL> will Mythbuntu let me recomplie lirc if I had to?
<superm1_> CBiLL, the lirc_atiusb module is shipped
<superm1_> you shouldn't need to
<CBiLL> ok cool
<CBiLL> so just slap in the right /etc/lirc.conf and it should work hopefully then
<CBiLL> so what do I pick at the remote part when it ask me which remote to support? choose no remote?
<superm1_> CBiLL, choose the ati remote
<CBiLL> ok
<superm1_> and it will load the atiusb module
<superm1_> you can reconfigure remotes at any time with sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc
<superm1_> or you can overwite the chosen lircd.conf by dropping it in /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<CBiLL> I will be new to sudo but I am a fast learner thou
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
(CBiLL/#ubuntu-mythtv) there 2 ATI to choose from
<CBiLL> the first one seem to have the same driver choosen by MythDora as well too
<CBiLL> hrmm for PVR 500 I choose Hauppauge PBR-XXX Series Card and set it to 2 tuners and choose the second one again same string?
<CBiLL> hrmm 2 of superm1 hehe
<superm1> my laptop froze when switching displays when i docked
<superm1> so the other one isn't me
<superm1> its a ghost
<CBiLL> ah
<CBiLL> hrmm for PVR 500 I choose Hauppauge PBR-XXX Series Card and set it to 2 tuners and choose the second one again same string?
<superm1> don't worry about tuner selection
<CBiLL> ok
<CBiLL> well it choosen
<superm1> in that alpha it doesnt do anything
<superm1> the firmware finder backend wasnt done
<CBiLL> alright
<CBiLL> it formatting partitons now
<CBiLL> I choose to let it do it for me using the entire disk
<CBiLL> graphic could use some work and I would sear clear from Windows 3.1 looks =P
<superm1> you mean the GTK theme?
<superm1> or you mean the mythbuntu logo?
<CBiLL> the default installer theme
<superm1> yea that's what foxbuntu is working on
<CBiLL> "installing system"
<CBiLL> ah cool
<foxbuntu> CBiLL, you can come join in on my GTK Hell if you like :)
<CBiLL> 8-)
<CBiLL> I am struggling between MythTV and SageTv .. both so good and sweet but need UIRT working in MythTV thou
<CBiLL> SageTV have no problem handing more than one STB using UIRT and still allow firefire remote to be used
<CBiLL> an error have occured while installing package
<CBiLL> failed to fetch http://mirror.cs.umm.ed.ubu**** (very long string) ****404 Not Found
<superm1> CBiLL, oh - can you do it without network cable plugged in
<superm1> i forgot to warn you about that
<CBiLL> oh
<CBiLL> shoot I cancelled it and it still going
<CBiLL> should I start over?
<superm1> well your nvidia driver might not be setup
<superm1> that is all
<superm1> let it keep goign
<CBiLL> ok restarting
<superm1> and see how it comes along
<CBiLL> ok
<CBiLL> letting it keep going
<superm1> its because a newer version was released of the kernel modules
<superm1> since this disk was made
<CBiLL> lauching mythtv setup
<superm1> stuff like that shouldn't continue to happen with future
<CBiLL> yeah s-video is all screw up
<CBiLL> but still can see it fine on my computer monitor
<superm1> did the Nvidia logo pop up?
<superm1> upon boot?
<superm1> or was it nvidia?
<CBiLL> it have not rebooted yet
<CBiLL> I am at the stage where I set up Mythtv
<CBiLL> I assume it going to reboot after that?
<CBiLL> it doing datadirect now
<superm1> well we'll see what happens after reboot :)
<CBiLL> yeah
<superm1> i'm not sure regarding that missing package since it couldnt get to mirror.cs.umn.edu
<CBiLL> it going to ask me to reboot when I click finished on installer right?
<superm1> right
<CBiLL> I seem to be locked up
<CBiLL> at the part were it try to get datadirect
<CBiLL> stuck at 50%
<CBiLL> oh there
<CBiLL> we go
<CBiLL> it running fillmythdatabase .. brb getting a drinnk
<rhpot1991> thank god mythtv stores all its info in mysql
<CBiLL> I think the right path is to allow installer run all the way then reboot and then offer to setup mythtv
<CBiLL> it look kinda odd setting up mythtv before a reboot of a new os install
<superm1> well the idea was that you do it on a normal monitor
<superm1> whereas when you reboot you might have tvout setup
<superm1> or something to that effect
<CBiLL> that a good point
<CBiLL> like what I am experincing right now
<rhpot1991> learn to love vnc CBiLL
<CBiLL> hey I just want a nice working PVR
<CBiLL> I am currently using RelayTV 5040 very very nice pvr but take forever to transfer file from replaytv to computers
<rhpot1991> nothing beats when you boot your pvr and need keyboard interaction and your standing there with nothing but a remote
<CBiLL> 100mbit I think
<CBiLL> DirectData so boring and a long wait hehehe
* CBiLL snores
<rhpot1991> you know that datadirect is going away in a bit right?
<CBiLL> yes
<CBiLL> I know
<rhpot1991> alright
<CBiLL> there a pay version coming up
<CBiLL> 5 a month was it
<rhpot1991> www.schedulesdirect.org
<CBiLL> yeah
<CBiLL> that the place
<rhpot1991> initial is $15 for 3 months
<rhpot1991> they are hoping to get it to $15 a year I think
<CBiLL> 20 a year
<CBiLL> yeah
<CBiLL> would be worth every pennies
<foxbuntu> superm1, here is one with the working FF
<foxbuntu> http://imagebin.org/10116
<CBiLL> if MythTV works out for me
<rhpot1991> I just converted to it earlier, went well other than me being and idiot and screwing up my channel names
<CBiLL> you subbed?
<CBiLL> so it open to be sub now?
<CBiLL> ok it done
<CBiLL> switching my tv to svideo and clicking Finish
<rhpot1991> I'm working on the trial now
<rhpot1991> they give you a 7 day trial
<CBiLL> oh cool
<rhpot1991> as soon as I see that its working they get some cash
<CBiLL> is it working yet?
<rhpot1991> well it did today
<CBiLL> until you messed it up?
<rhpot1991> I'd like to be more convinced than that though
<rhpot1991> gonna wait a few days to make sure its all running smooth
<CBiLL> ok tv booting up
<foxbuntu> superm1, and here is one with menus
<foxbuntu> http://imagebin.org/10117
<CBiLL> can see the boot up bios on tv
<CBiLL> working nice on TV
<CBiLL> nice curved box
<CBiLL> but color well look kinda of gloomy and gothic =P
<rhpot1991> grey?
<CBiLL> failed to start X server
<superm1> foxbuntu, looking better
<CBiLL> yeah grey
<foxbuntu> CBiLL, that grey is going away
<CBiLL> (your graphical interface)
<superm1> CBiLL, probably because the nvidia driver wasn't installed
<CBiLL> yeah
<CBiLL> so it is something I can install now?
<CBiLL> or redo the whole thing again?
<foxbuntu> superm1, any thoughts?
<superm1> well its probably easier to redo the whole thing, because that deb isn't on umn.edu anymore
<foxbuntu> or should I commit and you can try it in Ubi. and see what you think
<CBiLL> ok so unplug it from network then?
<superm1> foxbuntu, well you can just install ubiquity
<superm1> its in apt
<rhpot1991> why not just change his source?
<superm1> yea
<rhpot1991> and get the deb?
<foxbuntu> oh
<superm1> rhpot1991, its not available anywhere anymore
<rhpot1991> ah ok
<superm1> its been removed since a newer version is out
<superm1> but its on the CD
<rhpot1991> sorry didn't understand what was happening
<CBiLL> ok popping in cd and unplugging it from network
<superm1> foxbuntu, purlple ish?
<rhpot1991> can't he dpkg from the cd then?
<superm1> CBiLL, either that or wait until alpha4 this week
<CBiLL> no I enjoy doing this
<CBiLL> rebooting it
<foxbuntu> superm1, yeah, it kinda turned out that way due to the color blending issues I have been dealing with
<CBiLL> I have nothing else to do
<CBiLL> would like to check this remote for you too
<foxbuntu> white looks like crap and gray makes it hard to read
<CBiLL> to see how it turn out and maybe you can add it in alpha 4
<superm1> CBiLL, yea i have one more lirc commit i want to do this week
<superm1> before alpha4
<superm1> so if that remote needs somethign changed
<foxbuntu> superm1, how do I put the theme into ubiquity?
<CBiLL> going to try atiusb and putting that conf in but Ill let you know when it done installing .. probably another hour *chuckle*
<superm1> foxbuntu, just start ubiquity with it set as your theme
<superm1> sudo ubiquity mythbuntu_ui
<foxbuntu> I did that but it came up all default looking
<foxbuntu> oh
<superm1> after installing ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu
<foxbuntu> I didnt do that however
<foxbuntu> I grabbed the wrong ubiquity too
<foxbuntu> damn
<foxbuntu> still all default
<CBiLL> what the different between ATI and ATI (userspace)?
<superm1> CBiLL, one uses a kernel module
<superm1> and one doesnt
<CBiLL> ah ok choosing one that use kernel module then
<CBiLL> since it was using both dev and atiusb on mythdora
<CBiLL> that DD is gonna be boring again lol
<foxbuntu> superm1, it won't show up with the theme
<CBiLL> one thing I notice when I started over it asked if I wanted to use free space on my disk which have 55% left
<CBiLL> and does it mean last install only partition 45 % of the disk?
<superm1> just take it all up
<CBiLL> I did
<superm1> no use having two installs
<CBiLL> yup did that
<CBiLL> but was kinda wondering why it saw I have 55% free partation to use unless that was meant for where video are storaged in
<rhpot1991> how does mythbuntu partition the are used to store the videos?
<CBiLL> no idea
<CBiLL> oh a question
<superm1> rhpot1991, nothign special is in the installer yet for partitioning reciped
<CBiLL> once I am done installing system and setting up mythtv
<CBiLL> do I plug my network back in?
<CBiLL> need it for Datadirect
<superm1> oh thats right
<superm1> that's okay to plug back in the
<CBiLL> same error popped up
<CBiLL> (network is not plugged in)
<CBiLL> click on "OK"?
<superm1> woah really.
<superm1> yea
<superm1> you might have to wait for alpha4 then
<superm1> shoudl this still happen
<CBiLL> aw shoot
<CBiLL> ok
<CBiLL> still installing
<rhpot1991> superm1: a nice LVM with xfs would be a good choice for a video partition
<superm1> rhpot1991, LVM is not going to happen
<superm1> not in this release
<superm1> upstream installer needs to have a huge huge overhaul
<superm1> for that to be supported
<CBiLL> gonna go ahead an reboot it
<CBiLL> without setting up mythtv
<rhpot1991> IIRC ubuntu makes you use the classic debian installer for LVM
<foxbuntu> superm1, I must be retarded because my theme won't apply to ubiquity at all
<rhpot1991> I'll have to check out the installer when you get the next alpha out, so I can know what the heck is going on
<superm1> foxbuntu, try another
<superm1> and see
<foxbuntu> those apply
<foxbuntu> but when I switch to my custom one it goes default
<superm1> i dunno foxbuntu
<CBiLL> darn failed to start X server oh well
<CBiLL> it was a good try
<superm1> rhpot1991, we dont use normal d-i
<superm1> we use a frontend that i wrote derived from the GTK frontend of ubiquity
* rhpot1991 doesn't even know what ubiquity is
<superm1> rhpot1991, okay you'll see at alpha4 :)
<rhpot1991> heh
<rhpot1991> I guess so
<CBiLL> look like I have to wait until alpha4 =P
<OpenMedia> superm1: what additional themes are included in the community theme package?
<superm1> OpenMedia, that package is gone for alpha4
<foxbuntu> superm1, want me to commit and see if you can make it work?
<CBiLL> Crux looks good
<superm1> foxbuntu, i can try it
<foxbuntu> ok
<superm1> but not make it work
<foxbuntu> ugh
<foxbuntu> why
<foxbuntu> why do you litteral me everytime?
<OpenMedia> superm1: Wanted to take a look at what you were considering. Got a link to an older version I can suck down. None of my mythbuntu instances are running at the moment so I can't use them to pull one down.
<superm1> OpenMedia, that box was just a place holder
<OpenMedia> Ah ok. Got a quite a few customers who really don't like any of the standard MythTV themes. Keep getting requests for ProjectGraham amongst others.
<foxbuntu> superm1, is the gtk branch locked?
<superm1> foxbuntu, shouldn't be
<foxbuntu> how do I break the lock again?
<superm1> bzr break-lock
<superm1> but
<superm1> you might want to try to bzr pull
<superm1> to see if you are just out of sync
<foxbuntu> I did bzr update and it says its current at rev
<foxbuntu> 5
<superm1> yea that's rightg
<foxbuntu> i am getting a whole bunch up this
<foxbuntu> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/gtk2-engines-mythbuntu
<foxbuntu> ugh
<foxbuntu> Cannot lock: transport is read only:
<superm1> foxbuntu, you cant push to http
<superm1> only to bzr+ssh or sftp
<foxbuntu> thats just from bzr commit
<superm1> sounds like you are bound to a http branch only
<superm1> when you did bzr co yesterday
<foxbuntu> hmm
<superm1> was it bzr co bzr+ssh://, bzr co sftp://, or bzr co http://
<foxbuntu> ok I got it now
<rhpot1991> hmmmm, how hard would it be to make a 2ndary backend be a master backend?
<superm1> rhpot1991, not too hard
<rhpot1991> seems my master is having some hard drive failure right now
<superm1> rhpot1991, especially if you can get a mysql backup to it
<rhpot1991> mysql backup is on the master, let me see if I have a knoppix or live ubuntu disc lying around
<foxbuntu> superm1, rev 6 is online
<cann> morning =)
<rhpot1991> hmmm actually came up that time, DMA errors on the hard drive can't be a good sign for the future though
<superm1> woah um foxbuntu this sitll had a really odd look
<foxbuntu> screenshot
<foxbuntu> since mine wont theme
<foxbuntu> did you see the check boxes in there?
<superm1> i just mean in general
<superm1> its got a odd look
<foxbuntu> oh
<superm1> ubquity is themed by it
<superm1> its like a weird combo of dark and light
<rhpot1991> I'm off to get some sleep, have a good night guys
<foxbuntu> lol
<superm1> night
<superm1> ah needed to set default colors
<superm1> its all purple
<superm1> thats why
<foxbuntu> ?
<superm1> let me pastebin something
<superm1> and you'll see
<foxbuntu> ok
<superm1> what theme engine is this using?
<foxbuntu> pixmap
<foxbuntu> and default
<superm1> maybe base it from clearlooks?
<superm1> to give it a better look
<foxbuntu> ugh
<superm1> there are still a lot of dark grey menus
<foxbuntu> is clearlooks an engine you have in the disk?
<superm1> it is easily added
<foxbuntu> ok well..I am going to do a full over on the theme then based on clearlooks
<superm1> http://img519.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotjg0.png
<foxbuntu> superm1, yeah, thats one of the things I have been figting
<foxbuntu> fighting
<foxbuntu> idk...it needs alot of work
<superm1> yes it does
<foxbuntu> the thing I am trying to avoid is changing the desktop BG that we already have...but I am starting to think its going to be unaviodable to get this to work
<foxbuntu> superm1, anyways...I need to hit the sack...long day tomorrow
<superm1> okay night foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> night
<TUX_FL> hi all. i went to dl mythtv and there is a file patcher.sh.  how./when do I run this and where do I find the documentation?  I found nothing on knoppmyth forums
<Daviey> superm1: go to bed!
<superm1> shhhh
<superm1> i'm not really awake
<superm1> i'm sleep typing
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> I'm going to email bendailey later... what do you think as a subdomain then?
<superm1> well lets just have the uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org go to you
<superm1> and weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org go to atrpms server
<Daviey> uk.download.myththbuntu.org or maybe uk.archieve.mythbuntu.org
<superm1> and then for cdimages
<superm1> uk.cdimages.mythbuntu.org ?
<Daviey> yep
<superm1> give me the IP, i'll shoot the mail off right now
<superm1> before i get to bed
<Daviey> fair nuff
<superm1> and he'll get those up tomorrow morning then
<Daviey> grep: addr:: No such file or directory
<Daviey>           inet addr:212.13.194.26  Bcast:212.13.194.127  Mask:255.255.255.128
<Daviey>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<Daviey> bah.. that's what you get for trying to use irssi's "/exec"
<Daviey> 212.13.194.26 <-
<superm1> so Daviey uk.archive.mythbuntu.org or uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org
<superm1> i guess archive makes more sense
<Daviey> hmm.. don't mind - but yeah.. seems so
<superm1> but then again, axel's already got things setup as weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org
<superm1> lets do weeklybuilds for now
<Daviey> we'll need to structure it with stable and non-stable|weekly
<superm1> well the way the PPA architecture works, that's less than easy
<Daviey> well if people use PPA as a repo i agree; but i'm sure it wouldn't be too hard to script a few mv's
<superm1> ppa automatically superseeds though
<superm1> and removes old packages
* Daviey doesn't know much about the workings of PPA
<superm1> you'll find out after they go live tomrorow
<Daviey> tommorow!?
<superm1> i've had to work around some big annoyances with them
<superm1> they are supposeed to go live on wed
<Daviey> ie?
<superm1> version numbers
<superm1> superseeding
<superm1> having to manually requeue some builds
<superm1> for like mythtv/mythplugins
<Daviey> oh
<superm1> unsigned packages
<Daviey> can you ask ben to CC his return mail; so i can get it setup faster
<Daviey> CC, me
<superm1> sure i'll put you on a CC
<Daviey> ta
<superm1> as soon as PPA goes live, i need to push ubiquity, mythbuntu-control-centre,mythstream to it
<superm1> and then we can build alpha4
<Daviey> how does PPA packages get to atrpms?
<superm1> at this point, i have a wget script
<Daviey> pushed or pulled?  apt-mirror or scp?
<superm1> that grabs it all
<superm1> apt-mirror seems to only work as root?
<superm1> unless you know how to do it as a user?
<Daviey> sure?
<Daviey> hang on
<superm1> if you can do it as a user, i'll have axel install apt-mirror on there.
<Daviey> $ apt-mirror
<Daviey> Downloading 22 index files using 20 threads...
<Daviey> apt-mirror: can't write to intermediate file (index-urls.0) at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 174.
<Daviey> is that the error?
<superm1> something like that yea
<superm1> i messed around with a local mirrors.list
<superm1> in a home directory
<superm1> but couldnt get it to work
<Daviey> oh.. looks like it needs a tmp write permission or something
<Daviey> I'll have a play.. i'm certain it's possible
<superm1> wget -nv -nH  -R index.html?* -np -m http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/
<superm1> is what i settled on for wget
<Daviey> eeeeek
<superm1> yea
<superm1> especially since you have to re grab all items
<Daviey> That's the most complex wget line i have ever seen
<superm1> haha
<superm1> i spent like 10 minutes crafting it
<superm1> finding the right paramaters
<superm1> or even parameters
<Daviey> heh - i'll have to `wget -h` to see what the heck it does
<superm1> still don't have signing working right either
<superm1> if you can get the repo signed correctly after mirroring
<superm1> let me know
<superm1> i'm not sure what files i'm supposed to be signing, but i'm obviously doing the wrong ones
<Daviey> hmm.. i could play with that today.. can you check in the script you are currently using?
<Daviey> check-in or email
<superm1> wget -nv -nH  -R index.html?* -np -m http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/
<superm1> gpg -abs -o /srv/weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/www/mythbuntu/ubuntu/dists/feisty/Release.gpg /srv/weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/www/mythbuntu/ubuntu/dists/feisty/Release
<superm1> gpg -abs -o /srv/weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/www/mythbuntu/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release.gpg /srv/weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/www/mythbuntu/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release
<superm1> that's everything
<Daviey> erm.. i don't think i have the private key tho
<superm1> so obviously using the primary gpg key on the box
<superm1> use your own
<superm1> to test it
<Daviey> k
<superm1> once you've got things right, then we can sort out where to keep the private key
<superm1> maybe have each of us apt-mirror from the PPA
<superm1> and then i'll sign
<superm1> and you wget the Release.gpg
<superm1> or both of us sign
<superm1> however
<Daviey> yeah.. that can be sorted later.. I'm keen to try and keep all the mirrors as uptodate as poss
<superm1> well and with apt-mirror
<superm1> that's really freaking easy
<superm1> once its set up
<superm1> okay bed for me.  hopefully you get apt-mirror sorted out :)  ping or mail me with what you find.
<superm1> i mailed ben and CCed you on it
<Daviey> k
<Daviey> nn
<superm1> night
<laga> re
<laga> gah
<laga> superm1: any idea why lirc_atiusb.ko doesn't build with lirc 0.8.2 backported to feisty?
<Daviey> laga: he's gone to bed
<laga> i know
<laga> no lircd.conf for my remote. sad.
<laga> oh, ati_remote.ko has a repeat_filter parameter, that could be useful, too
<dablitz> good morning channel
<dablitz> is there anyone around
<DaveMorris> morning dablitz
<DaveMorris> Daviey: when you ordered those IR receivers what was the delivery time roughly?
<dablitz> can you help me out with something
<DaveMorris> I can try
<dablitz> how to I dump my current myth database so I can start all over
<DaveMorris> mysqldump -u<username> -p<password> <databasename> > dump.sql
<DaveMorris> not sure what the db name is atm, let me check
<dablitz> will that erase the current mythconverg
<laga> DaveMorris: mythconverg
<DaveMorris> no, it dumps a copy of the database into the file dump.sql
<dablitz> no I want to erase the current and start fresh
<laga> dablitz: no, use "drop" in mysql for that
<DaveMorris> laga: thanks, saves me looking it up
<dablitz> ok what whould the string be for that
<laga> i'm still amazed how many people misinterpret "ubuntu" as "let others read the manuel for you"
<laga> s/manuel/manual/
<dablitz> ok i get
<DaveMorris> dablitz: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/drop-database.html has the syntax for dropdb
<dablitz> so mysql -u XXXXXX -p XXXXXX drop mythconverg;
<DaveMorris> seems right
<dablitz> thankyou
<laga> almost
<DaveMorris> although you may need to be root
<dablitz> so sudo ........
<laga> you mustn't have a space between "-p" and the password
<laga> dablitz: you shouldn't IRC as root, btw
<dablitz> thanks
<DaveMorris> his gone but for the logs.  root on mysql isn't always the same as root on the system, so instead use -u root
<laga> fsck LIRC
<laga> back to inputlirc it is.
<laga> [620276.010314]  ivtv0: All encoder MPEG stream buffers are full. Dropping data.
<laga> poor backend :(
<laga> [620276.010322]  ivtv0: Cause: the application is not reading fast enough.
<laga> gah
<Daviey> DaveMorris: dunno <2 weeks iirc
<Daviey> bah.. somebody wake up superm1
* DaveMorris hopes they've just been on holiday somewhere nice
<DaveMorris> maybe if we all shout at once
<Daviey> DaveMorris: my last set of shipit cd's went via uganda
* DaveMorris back to work now
<Daviey> bah.. DaveMorris is tooo busy to talk to us
<laga> bah
<DaveMorris> well it is lunchtime in a mo, and food comes 1st :P
<Daviey> what are we having?
<DaveMorris> Coronation chicken sandwiches
<Daviey> yum
<DaveMorris> FTSE100 is down again
<cornell_work> Morning all... just a reality check from a novice, who doesn't want to screw things up too badly.  On www.mythbuntu.org, it says that myth 0.20.2 includes support for Schedules DIrect, and Gutsy users can upgrade through "standard apt methods".
<cornell_work> That'd be sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade, right?
<laga> if you have to ask, just use synaptic or adept or whatever GUI frontend is used at the moment
<cornell_work> It's just that, one reason I'm on mythbuntu, is I trashed my knoppmyth by doing a apt-det upgrade, don't want to trash mythbuntu.  Using synaptic would be like simply hitting the update, or do I have to go through and check the 0.20.2 packages?
<cornell_work> s/a apt-det/an apt-get/
<laga> 0.20.2 should already be in gutsy universe, so a normal upgrade should be OK
<laga> it's unlikely you'll trash your mythbuntu install, but it's possible, of course
<laga> get a backup if you're worried.
<laga> or don't use experimental software.
<Daviey> cornell_work: knoppmyth will openly admit that at times their repo's are in a mess.. you should be fine upgrading on *buntu
<Daviey> bendailey: o/
<bendailey> superm1, Good Morning
<Daviey> Did you get superm1's mail?
<Daviey> superm1, is in bed
<bendailey> Daviey, yeah
<bendailey> dns is updated and resolves properly here
<laga> morning bendailey
<laga> oh
<laga> what DNS?
<bendailey> morning laga
<Daviey> bendailey: you *star*
<bendailey> mythbuntu.org records
<bendailey> thanks Daviey, glad I can help
<laga> to where are they pointing now? do we have a new web host?
<Daviey> bendailey: resolves here aswell
<Daviey> ta
<Daviey> laga: I'm being a mirror
<bendailey> main site is the same just mirrors for weeklybuilds and cdimages
<laga> ah
<bendailey> Daviey, thanks for checking
<bendailey> I am going to drop superm1 an email also
<bendailey> ttyl
<Daviey> superm1: go back to bed
<laga> " We may not always agree, but
<laga>       disagreement is no excuse for poor behaviour and poor
<laga>       manners."
<laga> i can't possibly sign the code of conduct
<cornell_work> Thanks Daviey
<Daviey> cornell_work: what have i done?
<Daviey> laga: where was that a quote from?
<Daviey> laga: doh.. the CoC which i *have* signed
<Daviey> eek
<laga> heh
<laga> no yelling "RTFM" for you then ;)
<Daviey> f'k off
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> What's wrong with, Read The Friendly Manual?
<laga> heh
* DaveMorris has signed the CoC
<DaveMorris> but not Daviey's ;)
<gpd> possible faq: can I add the mythbuntu repository to my regular ubuntu feisty machine to get latest packages of mythtv?
<Daviey> yes
<Daviey> but, they are currently not signed packages
<Daviey> They will be later today
<gpd> ok - so i just add feisty-proposed :)?
<Daviey> well later today I or Mario will post to the ML with details, i expect
<gpd> ok - thanks
<Daviey> gpd: what arch are you running?
<Daviey> i386 or amd64?
<rhpot1991> gpd if you do that let me know how it works for you, I did it and I have ubuntu-mythtv-frontend stuck and it keeps updating it constantly
<Daviey> rhpot1991: is that a mythbuntu or ubuntu install?
<rhpot1991> ubuntu install with mythbuntu repos added later
<rhpot1991> its really strange, since the package installed fine and works fine
<Daviey> hmm.. that is odd - i haven't heard of that issue before
<rhpot1991> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35339/
<rhpot1991> ya I have been talking with mario about it, apparently I'm the only one
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> Have you tried removing + reinstalling?
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> purged the package and all
<rhpot1991> also, I have this happening on 2 boxes
<rhpot1991> I went and completely removed everything mythtv on the one last night
<rhpot1991> and reinstalled, same problem still existed
<rhpot1991> the only thing I have done different at all is that I installed mythweather revamp by hand a while back
<Daviey> ah
<Daviey> have you tried removing that after --purge?
<rhpot1991> did remove then purge?
<rhpot1991> no ? there
<rhpot1991> I can try the other way around, but I thought remove then purge was the way to do it
<rhpot1991> let me see if I can ssh in
<Daviey> it is
<Daviey> Sorry i mean't manually remove any mythweather stuff
<rhpot1991> I did make uninstall
<rhpot1991> and then went and removed files I saw that were mythweather related
<rhpot1991> I could have missed some though
<rhpot1991> not really sure why that should effect it at all
<rhpot1991> if I remove the weekly build repos, it stops wanting to update
<Daviey> after purge, sudo find / -iname myth
<Daviey> seems the package isn't installing correctly
<rhpot1991> sudo find / -iname myth
<rhpot1991> didn't return anything
<Daviey> hmm
<rhpot1991> that doesn't make sense
<rhpot1991> is that searching for files with myth in it
<Daviey> sorry.. poorly formed search
<Daviey>  sudo find / | grep myth
<cornell_work> Daviey, you answered about the knoppmyth and that buntu'd be ok...  I'm at work and so sometimes don't get to respond in a timely fashion.
<Daviey> ah... ok
<rhpot1991> hmmm thats a whole ton of results
<rhpot1991> Daviey: you looking for something specific from those results?
<Daviey> rhpot1991: i need to dash.. sorry
<rhpot1991> alright
<laga> http://www.linux.com/feature/118668
<laga> ^^ comparison between mythbuntu, mythdora and knoppmyth
<superm1> laga, yea i  just saw that
<superm1> interesting read
<bendailey> superm1, just shot you an email
<superm1> bendailey, okay great.  just got up, so i'll get it in a few
<DaveMorris> "The GTK theme, however, needs replacing -- not for the aesthetic reasons I usually complain about, but because the on and off button states are too difficult to distinguish. That is very important at install time, when a bad selection can hose your entire hard drive, and doubly so when running a live CD with its slow user interface response time." - worth noting
<superm1> Yea indeed.
<DaveMorris> also the part about when we are jumping between OS/mythtv questions in the installer
<DaveMorris> prehaps we can change the order
<superm1> well with the new installer changes going in alpha4, changing the order isn't very difficult
<DaveMorris> I actually run the retro theme myself, what are the new themes like that have been added?
<Daviey> superm1: arg!
<laga> new installer changes? anything nifty? :)
<Daviey> I'm on my way out..
<superm1> Daviey, anything on apt-mirror?
<superm1> before you leave
<Daviey> yes
<Daviey> sorted!
<DaveMorris> also, we use openbox, I was wondering weather using xfce will make it feel and behave more like ubuntu (gnome)
<superm1> DaveMorris, wonderful!
<Daviey> Check out the uk repo ;)
<Daviey> Bah.. i do the work and DaveMorris gets the thanks
* DaveMorris redirects it t Daviey
<superm1> haha
<superm1> wonderful <tab><tab> Daviey
<Daviey> superm1: I have automated the apt-mirror and signing in a script
<Daviey> and cron'd it
<superm1> Daviey, can you shoot me a mail
<superm1> befroer you leave then
<Daviey> erm
<Daviey> I literally need to go
<superm1> and i'll get it on atrpms
<superm1> na no you dont
<superm1> your lying.
<Daviey> problem tho
<Daviey> .. the pgp passphrase will need to be stored in plaintext
<superm1> i'll sort htat with you in a pm.
<Daviey> okay..
<superm1> later on
<Daviey> script is pretty straight forward
<superm1> laga, all installer steps are debconf'ized now.
<Daviey> be back in ~2hrs
<superm1> k
<Daviey>  - but uk.cdimage and uk.weekly' is working
<Daviey> have a look
<Daviey> ttfn
<superm1> er they have different roots. but yea okay
<superm1> later l
<laga> superm1: cool
<superm1> DaveMorris, you mean full out xfce?
<superm1> DaveMorris, or just xfce's window manager?
<superm1> laga, so consequently the installer is a little slower, but can be fully rearranged
<DaveMorris> the full out xfce is quite light I beleive, and may fit on the cd
<superm1> after alpha4 this week lets experiment
<laga> superm1: is it easier to add new questions now, or do you still have to hack ubiquity?
<superm1> laga, well yes/no
<superm1> i mean you still need to put them in multiple places
<DaveMorris> it'd def very light on resources, running it on a 366mhz machine with 128Mb ram and its quite responsive etc
<superm1> but it feels less hacky
<laga> superm1: k
* tgm4883 thinks we should have a concentrated effort to pm someone
<tgm4883> superm1, if it is any consolation, his website is still down
<tgm4883> so he may just be ignoring you because he doesn't have an answer yet
<superm1> tgm4883, you you mean brandon.
<bdmurray> superm1: I'm not sure the new mythfilldatabase (feisty-proposed) is working for me
<tgm4883> yea
<superm1> bdmurray, can you check the consistency of your database?
<superm1> bdmurray, there was a report already that someone had broken sql tables, and needed to run the contrib/optimize.pl
<superm1> script
<bdmurray> superm1: alrighty
<tgm4883> superm1, when 20.2 clears feisty proposed it will be in feisty (or feisty backports) right?
<superm1> tgm4883, feisty-updates
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> okay kids i'm out for now.  be back later
<temba> hello
* keescook begins -proposed upgrade
<keescook> superm1_: errors:
<keescook> Setting up mythtv-backend (0.20.2-0ubuntu0.7.04~proposed1) ...
<keescook> mythbackend already running, use restart instead.
<keescook> bdmurray: I got the same warning in the status display, but the mythfill seemed not to have errors
<tgm4883> superm1 superm1_, when your around again, I forgot another module you need to install in drupal
<laga>  Standing alone for the world to see
<laga>  Non-starter - push harder
<laga>  He still believes his time will come
<laga>  Small wonder - old thunder
<laga> oops, sorry!
<tgm4883> hmm
<laga> stupid fingers
<tgm4883> laga is a poet and didn't know it
<laga> that was an (accidental) quote from the song "bad to the bone" by running wild
<laga> <3 speed metal
<tgm4883> cue terminator
<bdmurray> keescook: did you check you schedule data?  mine had empty information at the end last i checked
<keescook> bdmurray: what do you mean by "empty"?
<bdmurray> keescook: "NO DATA" at the last day of scheduling information
<keescook> I have the same (it's the edge of available data)
<keescook> what I should have done was see how far it went _before_ the fill.  :P
<keescook> since the DD fill happened at 2007-08-28 07:37:42, it's not a giant surprise that nothing new got pulled when I tried SD at 2007-08-28 08:43:48
<bdmurray> keescook: better catch bryce then
<temba> guys
<tgm4883> temba
<temba> one quest, how can i install GNOME after installed the mythbuntu ?
<temba> via console ?
<temba> hi tgm4883
<tgm4883> is the control center in alpha 3?
<tgm4883> sec temba
<temba> hmm when i "exit" mythtv, i have a desktop with stop mythtv , restart mythtv
<temba> and so on
<temba> i can login with user i added at install, but i cant choose "gnome" for session
<tgm4883> right
<tgm4883> let me look it up real quick
<temba> oke
<DaveMorris> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will pull in the whole gnome desktop and OOo etc
<temba> ah oke, and how setup network settings ? also console ?
<DaveMorris> it can be done on the console, not sure if the gui tool is installed
<temba> nope
<tgm4883> DaveMorris, i was looking for the control centre, is it not in gutsy yet?
<temba> no gui, but its oke, i am bit experienced with console
<temba> tgm4883 i have this 7.10 from mythbuntu.org
<tgm4883> temba, why do you need to setup network settings
<tgm4883> mythbuntu is based on gutsy
<temba> in mythtv i clicked something that opened a browser and it couldnt conect to www
<temba> ahh gutsy = ubuntu 7.10
<tgm4883> the network settings should already be setup, as thats how you get your schedule
<tgm4883> open up a terminal and to lspci
<tgm4883> see if it see's your network card
<tgm4883> and do ifconfig
<temba> i wondered at setup 7.10 it only asked for uip of machine, it dont asked for gateway and dns
<tgm4883> temba, what does ifconfig say?
<temba> tgm4883 i can paste later, at moment i am at work, and pc with myth setup is home
<tgm4883> ah ok
<tgm4883> well when you do paste
<tgm4883> remember
<temba> is samba also included, or how do i put films onit
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<temba> sure
<temba> i know pastebin well
<temba> hehe
<tgm4883> samba i believe is installed by default
<temba> ok
<tgm4883> i'll also find out where the control centre is for you
<temba> u work with remote control on mythtv ?
<tgm4883> as that makes installing the desktop easier
<temba> ahh
<tgm4883> yes, i have remote
<temba> great if u find out , woul dbe cool
<temba> what remote u can recommend ? i am not firm with this. i read anything about LIRC or so
<tgm4883> I really like the MCE remote
<tgm4883> it's a really good remote that superm1 recommended to me
<tgm4883> although, if you have a serial receiver, you can use any remote I think
<temba> oke , i finish at work and on way home now
<tgm4883> k
<temba> u found out where the mythtv control centre is ?
<tgm4883> looking
<tgm4883> i think i know though
<temba> anyway , 1-2 hours i am back in here
<laga> is the control centre already in alpha 3?
<tgm4883> laga, no
<tgm4883> alpha 4
<tgm4883> but it should be downloadable into alpha 3
<tgm4883> i think it is in superm1's ppa
<fxfitz> Hey there! Are the weekly builds fixed? It looks like on mythbuntu.org there is a test server?
<tgm4883> weekly iso's?
<fxfitz> No no, like... umm... package updates I think they're called. I don't use Mythbuntu (regular Ubuntu) and I used to have it set up so I can get updates from Mythbuntu for all my MythTV stuff.
<fxfitz> Does that sound familiar?
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> were they broke at some time?
<laga> it's not ready yet AFAIK
<tgm4883> it's still on the ppa test server
<laga> Weekly Builds
<laga> Lastly, weekly builds on the current test server, ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net have been updated. These include the gutsy packaging, but are built for Feisty. We're still waiting for PPA to go live to migrate to the new server and include signed keys. There was an unanticipated delay in it's roll-out. The new URL will be announced as soon as we're ready.
<laga> right
<fxfitz> Gotcha. Thanks a bunch! I'm just dying to update these 20 packages. :-P
<tgm4883> well don't do that.  It's hard to update from beyond the grave :)
<fxfitz> Hehe :-P
<laga> sure
<laga> use a cron job
<tgm4883> lol
* tgm4883 stands corrected
<fxfitz> Actually, http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds took care of what I wanted! Woo!
<rhpot1991> fxfitz: did you updates via the auto builds yet?
<fxfitz> rhpot1991, Yup, sure have.
<rhpot1991> do you have ubuntu-mythtv-frontend package installed?
<fxfitz> rhpot1991, Nope. Why??
<rhpot1991> I am having a problem where it will not get out of my update list
<rhpot1991> even though it is installed correctly
<fxfitz> Hmm. I don't know.
<fxfitz> I'm actually not using Mythbuntu, just all the packages, so that might be why its different.,
<rhpot1991> thats what I am doing too, just wanted to see if you had that package and if it worked ok
<superm1> Daviey, have you returned?
<superm1> i'm here for a little
<laga> superm1: looked at my bugs/feature requests for the lirc generator yet?
<superm1> laga, No, want to point me at them?
<laga> sure
<laga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/135275
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135275 in mythbuntu-lirc-generator "Can't change capture cards/inputs" [Undecided,New] 
<laga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/135277
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135277 in mythbuntu-lirc-generator "repeat/delay not handled for lircrc" [Undecided,New] 
<superm1> laga, the repeat one, how do you decide which buttons get repeat?
<tgm4883> superm1, http://drupal.org/project/views
<laga> superm1: i imagined a global setting for now
<superm1> laga, in my experience, repeat is only a good idea on buttons like volume and channel though
<tgm4883> i also figured out why i need g2 drupal integration
<laga> in my experience, it's a good idea on all buttons :)
<superm1> tgm4883, looks interesting - do you have it up on the test site?
<laga> i'm using a self-made lircd.conf though because the lirc stuff wouldn't work with ma ati remote wonder I otherwise
<tgm4883> yea, i use it for the bittorrent plugin so i can see some stats
<tgm4883> it was recommended by the bittorrent author
<superm1> tgm4883, doesn't break anything by installing it right?
<tgm4883> i don't believe so, seems to work on the test site
<tgm4883> we can install it later though
<superm1> well if it didn't break anything by installing it i'll pop it on right now
<superm1> laga, what's missing of your lircd.conf?
<superm1> odds are it affects other people too
<tgm4883> yea, didn't break anything
<superm1> eh i don't have my public key on this machine.  i'll have to do it later from my other machine
<laga> superm1: the whole conf was missing ;) userspace driver only had a lircd.conf for the remote wonder II; kernel space driver was not built (!) on my feisty install - i backported lirc to feisty
<superm1> remote wonder I is difference?
<laga> superm1: i built the kernel space driver manually but didn't get any irw output either.
<laga> superm1: it would seem so
<laga> maybe i was just using a different channel, though - it's got 16 channels
<superm1> hm
<laga> dunno how i'd select that in lirc, though. i was not really keen on investing too much time since my setup was already working.
<laga> i'll submit my lircd.conf upstream once i added some missing keys.
<superm1> k
<laga> BTW, lircd.conf has "right" and "right_click" buttons. the lirc-generator assigned config = "right" to button "right_click". do you think there could be some more sophisticated matching algorithm?
<superm1> well of course
<superm1> file another bug :)
<laga> yay
<laga> later or tomorrow, gotta run now
<laga> i could even try to add the repeat/delay stuff myself. global option would be simple
* Daviey sneaks back
<Daviey> superm1: I'm here...
<laga> superm1: what exactly does "triage" mean?
<tgm4883> laga, isn't that the urgent part of the emergency room?
<laga> tgm4883: i haven't watched that in a long time
<tgm4883> laga, well i meant the real ER
<Daviey> superm1__: ?
<Daviey> Where'd you go?
<superm1__> Daviey, my laptop froze
<Daviey> bah
<superm1__> can you just post the stuff in here in case it happens again so its logged by superm1_
<Daviey> wait 1
<Daviey> daughter needs me
<superm1__> k
<cornell_work> laga: "triage" is the act of determining which injuries are more serious, and hence who gets attention first.
<tgm4883> it's french
<tgm4883> so we probably shouldn't use it
<cornell_work> oops...  seriousness, and likelyhood of survival.  That is, a seriously wounded person, might not get attention because his wounds are fatal.
<Daviey> super
<superm1__> ya
<Daviey> superm1__: so you saved mirror.list?
<superm1__> ya
<Daviey> then mkdir /home/malimonc/mirror
<cornell_work> Can also be used to reference sorting other things.  See http://www.medterms.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=16736
<Daviey> then mkdir /home/malimonc/mirror/mirror
<Daviey> then mkdir /home/malimonc/mirror/var
<Daviey> then mkdir /home/malimonc/mirror/skel
<superm1__> k
<Daviey> apt-mirror /home/where_you_saved/mirror.list
<Daviey> that's it.. for mirroring
<Daviey> now.. what problem did you have signing?
<superm1__> what files do you sign?
<superm1__> and how
<Daviey> I signed all Releases
<superm1__> every one?
<Daviey> yep
<superm1__> so you just listed them?
<superm1__> or used xargs or what?
<Daviey> find -iname Release etc
<Daviey> well i used "-exec" of find
<superm1__> can you paste your line u did it with?
<superm1__> minus passpharase of course
<superm1__> or just make it XXXXX
<superm1__> etc
<Daviey> well passphrase is 123456
<Daviey> *really*
<Daviey> find /home/mythbuntu/apt-mirror/ -iname Release -exec sign.sh {}
<Daviey> then sign.sh:   cat mypgp.txt | gpg --yes --passphrase-fd 0 -abs $1
<Daviey> You cat fix them back to one - i had to use two as passphrase just wouldn't work from find directly :s
<superm1__> and it auto outputs Release.gpg
<superm1__> in the right place?
<Daviey> erm
<Daviey> Release.asc
<Daviey> *not* Release.gpg
<superm1__> ohh.
<Daviey> should it be?
<superm1__> i thought it was supposed to be Release.gpg?
<superm1__> i dont know for sure
<superm1__> but i thought
<Daviey> better chek
<Daviey> There is a package called debsign...  That i tried to use
<Daviey> "debsign: Must be run from top of source dir or a .changes file given as arg"
<Daviey> which is hardly possible eh?
<superm1__> right
<Daviey> on another note.. I saw you winged about uk.* pointing to two different roots..
<Daviey> Isn't that how it should be?
<Daviey> considering they are different sub-domains?
<superm1__> no.
<superm1__> i want them to be identical mirrors
<superm1__> as the ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net
<superm1__> strcutre
<superm1__> structure
<Daviey> fair nuff... just seems odd to have two subdomains for the same thing tho :s
<superm1__> well think of ubuntu mirrors
<superm1__> thats how they do it too
<Daviey> okay.. but i might add.. you are a pain :)
<superm1__> of course i am :)
<superm1__> symlinks
<superm1__> are your friend
<Daviey> yeah.. i as keeping it neat tho
<Daviey> /home/mythbuntu/html/cdimage
<Daviey> /home/mythbuntu/html/weeklybuilds
<superm1__> well  under that directory weeklybuilds
<superm1__> just use mythbuntu/ubuntu
<superm1__> structure
<Daviey> arg..
<Daviey> want ssh access to do it yourself
<Daviey> :D
<florin_andrei> support page suggestion: http://www.mythbuntu.org/support
<superm1__> hi florin_andrei sure,what you think?
<florin_andrei> it indicates the IRC channel, but there's no mention about the IRC server :-)
<superm1__> florin_andrei, good call.  tgm4883 ^
<tgm4883> on it
<Daviey> bah.. who uses anything other than freenode?
<superm1__> gimpnet
<florin_andrei> yeah, but still
<Daviey> </sarcasim>
<tgm4883> florin_andrei, i dont know what your talking about.  It's right there ;)
<florin_andrei> how long will the first release be supported? I'd like to build a server, and then upgrade only when absolutely necessary
<florin_andrei> I was thinking to install CentOS (very long release cycle) but I may use Mythbuntu if releases are supported long enough
<superm1__> florin_andrei, same time as ubuntu releases supported
<Daviey> superm1__: refresk uk.*
<florin_andrei> oh look, the support page is fixed! thanks :-)
<superm1__> Daviey, my laptop is about to go dead.  i'll be back in ~30-50 min.
<Daviey> florin_andrei: but we promise that out packages *rock*
<Daviey> :)
<florin_andrei> silly question: how long will Gutsy be supported?
<tgm4883> 18 months
<Daviey> florin_andrei: Gutsy+3 will be 3 years tho
<Daviey> bah.. gutsy+1 rather
<florin_andrei> so which one applies to Mythbuntu?
<tgm4883> mythbuntu is based on gutsy
<Daviey> but you can upgrade to gutsy+1 when it comes out
<Daviey> rememeber ubuntu + myth rock
<tgm4883> and i believe that it will receive gutsy updates for 18 months, but only mythbuntu updates for 6 months
<florin_andrei> hm, this is not quite optimal for people building dedicated machines. that's pretty much a DIY appliance, you don't want to update it too often
<florin_andrei> I mean, a security update here and there is fine, but the whole OS, or even just the whole Myth suite... that's a bit too much
<temba> re
<temba> tgm4883 ? u there ?
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> florin_andrei, im not totally sure about that
<tgm4883> ask superm1, as he knows more
<tgm4883> im just going by what I thought the wording meant on mythbuntu.org
<temba> back again. i tried to connect to my pc to tv and get only weird screen, seems it cant sync with tv. ati radeon 9250 here
<tgm4883> is your mythbuntu updated?
<temba> u mean sudo apt-get update ?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> wait
<tgm4883> sudo apt-get update
<tgm4883> then
<tgm4883> sudo apt-get upgrade
<temba> mom gotta set ip shit
<temba> u find out where control centre is ?
<tgm4883> ah thats right
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> what does ifconfig give you?
<temba> mom
<temba> just firing up machine
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> im assuming mom means moment?
<temba> yes
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> just checking
<temba> it shows eth0 and
<tgm4883> ok, and your system doesn't get the ip from a dhcp server?
<temba> nope
<temba> my router has fixed ip
<tgm4883> ok, how are you connected to the internet?
<temba> yes
<tgm4883> through a router which goes to a modem?
<temba> this windows pc is also on the router
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> can you open up a terminal on the windows pc and type ipconfig /all
<tgm4883> is the ipaddress that it shows something like 192.168.x.x?
<temba> nope cant connect via ssh
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> click on start, then click on run
<tgm4883> type in
<tgm4883> cmd
<tgm4883> then press enter
<temba> cant ping the machine
<tgm4883> does a dos prompt pop up?
<temba> ya sure
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> in the dos prompt
<tgm4883> type
<tgm4883> ipconfig /all
<tgm4883> hit enter and tell me what the ip address starts with
<temba> http://pastebin.com/m76ad22d4
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> lets try one thing on the linux machine first
<temba> k
<tgm4883> in the terminal
<tgm4883> type in
<tgm4883> sudo dhclient eth0
<tgm4883> hit enter
<temba> i tries several things now
<tgm4883> ok
<temba> NO dhcpoffers found
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> then lets do this
<tgm4883> do
<tgm4883> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<temba> yep
<temba> vi i like more
<temba> ok
<temba> i am in
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> do you know of a free ip address for your network?
<temba> normally it should look like this
<temba> http://pastebin.com/m65297630
<tgm4883> well yea sorta, but thats not quite right for your network
<tgm4883> first, can you ping 192.168.2.7 from your windows machine
<temba> nope
<tgm4883> ok
<temba> its free
<tgm4883> ok, i think if you put this into that file it should work right
<tgm4883> http://pastebin.com/m7b930b4e
<tgm4883> once your done editing the file, save it
<tgm4883> then do this
<tgm4883> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<laga> superm1_: watch #mythtv ;)
<laga> g'night
<temba> hmm restart no result
<temba> i reboot
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> ifconfig eth0 | grep "inet addr"
<tgm4883> can you ping the windows machine from the linux machine or vice versa
<temba> moment
<temba> yeah i can ping the linux machine
<tgm4883> can the linux machine ping the windows machine?
<tgm4883> or better yet
<tgm4883> can the windows machine ping 192.168.2.1
<temba> yes it can
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> can you ping www.google.com
<tgm4883> whoops, can the linux machine ping 192.168.2.1
<temba> linux machine can ping router and win machine
<temba> hmm
<tgm4883> ok
<temba> mom i try google
<tgm4883> can linux machine ping www.google.com
<temba> weird
<temba> no
<tgm4883> ok
<temba> it can ping the win and router
<tgm4883> thats fine
<temba> but not any inet address
<temba> fine ? :d
<tgm4883> means we need to work on the dns
<tgm4883> are their more than 1 dns address listed on the windows machine?
<temba> nope
<tgm4883> hmm
<temba> dns it get form 192.168.2.1
<tgm4883> what kind of router?
<tgm4883> can the linux machine ping 72.14.253.104
<temba> yes
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> good
<tgm4883> so it is a dns issue then
<tgm4883> because the ip address i gave you is to www.google.com
<temba> uh
<temba> heh
<temba> resolvconf ?
<tgm4883> what kind of router?
<temba> smc barricade
<temba> dsl router
<tgm4883> i've never used resolvconf
<tgm4883> this is kinda uncharterd for me, as i use dhcp on my network and configure everything on the router
<temba> ah k
<temba> hmm i can try a sudo apt-get update
<tgm4883> probably wont work
<tgm4883> but you can try it
<foxbuntu> superm1_,  you around?
<tgm4883> foxbuntu is here :)
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, afternoon :)
<tgm4883> just barely
<tgm4883> 12:30 here
<temba> dont work
<tgm4883> figured not temba
<temba> 21:32 here
<foxbuntu> 14:30 here
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, do you know much about configuring dns servers from the terminal?
<foxbuntu> from terminal?
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> as I recall
<tgm4883> yea, from a mythbuntu setup
<foxbuntu> sudo nano /ect/resolv.conf
<foxbuntu> and add them in the format shown in there
<tgm4883> so add nameserver 192.168.0.1
<foxbuntu> yup
<tgm4883> nameserver 192.168.2.1
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> get that temba?
<tgm4883> except
<temba> hmm
<tgm4883> vi /etc/resolv.conf
<tgm4883> cause foxbuntu is dyslexic sometimes
<temba> maybe its that , i CANT find any "resolv.comnf" in /etc/
<temba> shoudl i add it ?
<foxbuntu> .conf perhaps?
<tgm4883> no /etc/resolv.conf?
<tgm4883> not comnf?
<temba> ye
<tgm4883> i'd just add it, as mine says it was generated by network manager
<temba> mean cant find any "resolv.conf"
<tgm4883> and the only thing in mine is
<tgm4883> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<tgm4883> so you should just add
<tgm4883> nameserver 192.168.2.1
<foxbuntu> won't hurt to add it and try it...however I think that file is auto gen by the interface conf
<foxbuntu> so the root cause might be something else
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> mine says
<tgm4883> # generated by NetworkManager, do not edit!
<tgm4883> but we are going to edit
<foxbuntu> like I said
<temba> COOLIO it works now
<temba> :D
<tgm4883> good
<temba> added a resolv.conf with nameserver
<foxbuntu> good deal
<tgm4883> so now you should be able to apt-get update
<temba> u think apt-get update will fix the tv prob i had ?
<temba> ok
<tgm4883> probably not
<temba> and then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<tgm4883> but we need to apt-get update
<tgm4883> then apt-get upgrade
<tgm4883> no
<temba> ok
<temba> i do
<tgm4883> no apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tgm4883> unless you want everything that is installed by default in Ubuntu
<temba> ok apt-get upgrade now
<tgm4883> yes
<temba> the flickerign tv out is not fixable ?
<tgm4883> well, probably not with just an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<tgm4883> but it should be fixable
<temba> whu
<temba> installs the upgrades
<temba> tgm4883 , updates installed
<tgm4883> sweet, and you rebooted?
<temba> what could this be, that i get only flickering on tv
<temba> ya rebootet
<tgm4883> describe the flickering?
<tgm4883> is it only when playing back video?
<temba> nope
<temba> when i start pc screen is oke
<temba> (bios and such messages)
<temba> from the moment where the mythv desktop is loaded , screen only flicker
<tgm4883> how do you connect it to the tv?
<temba> vai s-vid from the gfx card
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> what resolution
<temba> i set 1280 x 1024 on install
<tgm4883> ok
<foxbuntu> thats too high for a TV
<MnDBnDr> does the 20.2 package change the xorg.conf?
<tgm4883> it may be that it is too high for svideo
<temba> ah
<foxbuntu> what refresh rate are you at on the TV?
<MnDBnDr> I don't think so.  That is too high for TV
<tgm4883> as svideo can only really do about 576i pal and 480i ntsc
<temba> so what screen reso i have to switch to ?
<foxbuntu> MnDBnDr, 20.2 myth package?
<temba> 640 x 480 ?
<tgm4883> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svideo
<tgm4883> well 640x480
<MnDBnDr> yeah
<tgm4883> unless your doing widescreen
<tgm4883> which i doubt
<temba> where can i set this, there still no gnome desktop here
<MnDBnDr> I don't think it does anything with xorg.conf
<tgm4883> ok sec
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MnDBnDr> ,l
<temba> ok i wait tgm4883
<tgm4883> ok
<foxbuntu> !pastebin | tgm4883
<ubotu> tgm4883: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<foxbuntu> :P
<MnDBnDr> he needs a xorg.conf that have tv out via svideo enabled
<tgm4883> temba, you need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<tgm4883> there is a section called Screen
<tgm4883> mine looks like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35456/
<tgm4883> well
<tgm4883> actually wait a sec temba
<MnDBnDr> CTRL+ALT+F2 will get you a command prompt
<MnDBnDr> if you have no xwindows
<tgm4883> look into your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and tell me if you have 1 or 2 screen sections
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, i don't suppose you have ati?
<temba> hmm cant
<temba> i started a video
<temba> now ESC dont work anymore after update
<temba> wtf !
<temba> cant cancel the vid
<MnDBnDr> CTRL+ALT+F2
<temba> no respond
<MnDBnDr> hmmmm
<tgm4883> ctrl+alt+backspace?
<MnDBnDr> yeah restart x
<temba> also no response
<tgm4883> can you ssh into the machine?
<temba> seems update fucked something
<temba> mom gotta reboot
<temba> tgm4883
<tgm4883> yes
<temba> for what shall i search in xorg.conf
<tgm4883> well we need to see if there are 2 screen sections
<tgm4883> 1 for your primary display and one for the output to the tv
<tgm4883> what kind of tv?
<temba> normal tb
<temba> normal tv
<temba> i connect from s-vid to scart
<MnDBnDr> what video card do you have
<tgm4883> see that would be a second problem
<tgm4883> your tv is PAL?
<temba> my SCREEN section is like yours, but on every depth is "1024 x xxx" " xxxx x xxx" "xxx x xx"
<temba> there is for every depth 3 resolution
<tgm4883> right
<temba> i have a ATI RADEON 9250 here
<tgm4883> what video card, and what country do you live in
<temba> video card ? no only the gfx card radeon, country DE germany
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> sec
<MnDBnDr> there is a good how to on Gentoo's wiki
<MnDBnDr> for ATI
<MnDBnDr> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_TV-Out
<tgm4883> well i don't believe that 640x480 will work for you
<tgm4883> as i think germany is PAL
<tgm4883> do you have 1 or 2 screens (including your TV) hooked up to your mythbox
<MnDBnDr> I think 720x576 would do it for PAL
<tgm4883> 720x576 only works if it is widescreen
<tgm4883> 640x576 i believe would work though
<MnDBnDr> oh yeah.  you are correct
<tgm4883> sec
<temba> only tv was connected as i tested it ago
<tgm4883> how do you plan on using it?  with a tv and monitor attached or just a tv
<temba> i planed to use only on tv
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> MnDBnDr, actually I think you are right on the 720x576
<tgm4883> temba, what you need to do then is remove the other resolutions in the screen section and in it's place, put in 720x576 so it looks like mine
<MnDBnDr> I think 704x576 would work too.
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> its either 720 or 704
<tgm4883> you looking at wikipedia?
<MnDBnDr> No
<tgm4883> heh, i am
<MnDBnDr> google groups
<tgm4883> identifies a vertical resolution of 576 lines (usually with a horizontal resolution of 720 or 704 pixels)
<tgm4883> ^ talking about 576i
<temba> okay put them all to 720 x 576
<tgm4883> ok
<MnDBnDr> got this from Cisco.  With an aspect ratio of 1.33:1, 4 x 3 PAL has a standard resolution of 720 x 576 pixels
<tgm4883> save the file as xorg.conf.new
<superm1_> laga?
<temba> tgm4883 umm saved as xorg.conf now,,,,,,,,,
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> i suppose that will work, i was going to have you save your old file in case we needed to revert
<temba> anyway gotta leave , hard tommorow, but if u like we continue tommorw
<tgm4883> well do ctrl-alt-backspace and that should load the new settings
<tgm4883> ok
<Daviey> superm1_: what's the plan with the repo then?
<superm1_> Daviey, i just got back.
<Daviey> yah
<tgm4883> superm1_, what is the length of support on Mythbuntu 7.10
<superm1_> as soon as PPAs go live
<superm1_> then we both need to clear the mirror
<superm1_> and agree upon a regular update schedule
<superm1_> i'll with apt-mirror it only updates changed files
<Daviey> sorry, last statement didn't make sense
<superm1_> when you apt-mirror a repo
<superm1_> it only grabs new packages
<superm1_> so we can frequently run apt-mirror in a cron
<Daviey> yep
<Daviey> daily should be nuff, would think
<Daviey> also apt-mirror doesn't leave it in a mess mid-upgrade
<Daviey> (apparently)
<Daviey> So it won't break people's current apt-get's
<superm1_> yea i guess daily would suffice
<superm1_> did you work out yours so that it will always look like the structure on ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net?
<Daviey> superm1_: can you scp me the key?
<superm1_> Daviey, can you get a DCC?
<superm1_> i'll send it that way
<Daviey> erm
<Daviey> possibly.. using irssi.. not sure what will happen
<Daviey> try it.. possibly not the most secure way tho
<Daviey> pgp encrypted email?
<Daviey> or scp to my server?
* tgm4883 foresees the internet crashing
<superm1_> Daviey, what's you GPG key
<superm1_> i'll encrypt an archive
<Daviey> cool
<superm1_> Daviey, key?^
<Alowishus> If I'm currently running Myth on straight-up Feisty, will moving to Mythbuntu be an option when it goes live (as opposed to dist-upgrading to Gutsy)?
<Daviey> superm1_: http://pgp.mit.edu:11371/pks/lookup?search=davewalker%40ubuntu.com&op=index
<tgm4883> Alowishus, well, Mythbuntu is based on gutsy
<superm1_> Alowishus, when you go to gutsy, you can install the control centre
<superm1_> and then activate any mythbuntu items through ti
<Alowishus> so it's really just a superset of packages for Gutsy itself then, huh?
<Alowishus> excellent
<tgm4883> superm1_, i think he wanted to have mythbuntu on feisty
<Alowishus> oh no I don't mind going to Gutsy
<superm1_> Alowishus, assuming that we get all necessary changes in before the archive closes :)
<tgm4883> ah ok
<Alowishus> :D
<Alowishus> I'm just coming from a Fedora/Mythdora background where it's expected that the "special" distribution of Mythdora is basically installed from scratch and not upgraded against any of the production Fedora sources
<Alowishus> I'm happy to see how well integrated Mythbuntu is
<Daviey> Alowishus: early on we commited to try and get as much as possible into the offical ubuntu repo's
<Alowishus> that's just smart ;)
<superm1_> Alowishus, that's a big point that ircks me about these other mythtv distros that you have mythtv on the box and thats it, and you need to go through hoops to upgrade and such :)
<Alowishus> superm1_: exactly...
<Daviey> mythbuntu distro still makes installation easier tho, or will do when released
<Alowishus> I thought the Feisty install was wickedly easy... testament to good packaging :)
<Daviey> yeah.. it *shouldn't* be this easy
<Daviey> we need to make it harder
<Alowishus> Definite props to superm1_ and others for your quick action on 20.2 and your exceptional communication on the status, including your posts to the Forum, your bug updates on Launchpad and the Mythbuntu website
<Alowishus> Daviey: lol
<Alowishus> Daviey: it'll seem like we're getting more for our money!
<Alowishus> if it's hard to install it *must* be good software
<superm1_> Daviey, should have gotten it.  Never sent a GPG encrypted mail before.  Hopefully it went through right
<Daviey> superm1_: recieved
<superm1_> Thanks Alowishus. :)
<Daviey> superm1_: worked fine :)
<Daviey> superm1_: can you tell me how to add it?
<superm1_> Daviey, no.
<Daviey> boo
<superm1_> i just wiped the .gnupg directory on axel's box
<superm1_> and put that there instead
<Daviey> that'll do
<Daviey> I've got a dedicated user 'mythbuntu'
<Daviey> so, i'll scrap the dummy key
<Daviey> superm1_: that should be done now
<Daviey> i386 signed
<superm1_> Daviey, add it as a repo locally to your box
<superm1_> now
<Daviey> yes sir
<superm1_> and see if you get authentication problems
<superm1_> or if it worked
<Daviey> Hmm.. what should i install..
<Daviey> something that doesn't have lots of depends
<superm1_> keescook, do i need to go through that same amount of trouble as previously SRU wise to upload a newer revision?
<keescook> superm1_: no, I doubt it.
<superm1_> keescook, because in #mythtv, there are 3 SD patches that need to be cherry picked in
<superm1_> keescook, what should i do version wise though?
<superm1_> since ~proposed1 already hit
<keescook> superm1_: I would drop the ~proposed1
<superm1_> and what if another ends up being needed?
<keescook> and if further revisions are needed, just add a .1  (.7.04.1 .7.04.2 etc)
<superm1_> ah okay
<superm1_> like how security updates work
<keescook> right
<keescook> btw, I did the feisty update today, and everything still works.  I haven't figured out how to verify that SD is working, though.
<superm1_> well if you've still got guide data, then it worked
<Daviey> keescook: drop listings, then mythfilldatabase?
<superm1_> because it all gets translated over
<keescook> Daviey: that wildly frightening.  :)
<keescook> superm1_: I do still have guide data.  :)
<Daviey> Hmm.. somehow my UUID of my swap has changed :S
<Daviey> superm1_: nope.. seems signing was incorrect
<bdmurray> Daviey: really? I've seen some reports like that but don't have any idea how it happens.
<superm1_> bdmurray, did you end up having to optimize your db?
<superm1_> or determine what the deal was?
<Daviey> bdmurray: naa just changed /etc/fstab to point to /dev/sdaX rather than the UUID
<bdmurray> Daviey: right, but that is wrong I think.  You shouldn't have to do that.
<bdmurray> keescook might know better though
<Daviey> bdmurray: that is correct; UUID shouldn't change unless you mod the partition
<Daviey> but ahh well.. all is good now
<bdmurray> Daviey: right, but I wonder what the root cause of the problem is because I have seen it more than 1 time
<keescook> Daviey: very weird.  use the new UUID in /etc/fstab just in case sda moves on you.  :)
<bdmurray> superm1_: in the machine information part of mythweb it still says "did not insert any new data into the Guide for 1 of 1 sources."  I think I am supposed to be patient though.
* superm1_ nods
<Daviey> superm1_: yah!!!
<Daviey> seems to be working
<superm1_> Daviey, what'd you have to do?
<Daviey> i forgot to add the public key
<Daviey> doh
<bdmurray> That might throw other people off though too though.
<Daviey> superm1_: maybe not..
<superm1_> keescook, ugh.  i pushed the patch to -proposed on edgy and feisty and i need to get approval by a distro manager' again :(
<bdmurray> superm1_: my system says there is guide data until "2007-09-10 20:00" - yet after about 17:00 on 9/10 is No Data
<superm1_> bdmurray, hopefully that sorts itself out tomorrow :)
<bdmurray> Okay, I'll try to be more patient.
<superm1_> Daviey, okay so it is supposed to be Release.asc in all cases then right?
<Daviey> dunno
<Daviey> It aint working.. i thought it was
<superm1_> you just said it was?
<Daviey> i thought it was.. but the package i tested it with was from universe
<Daviey> *gutted*
<superm1_> see falcon makes a few Release.gpg files
<superm1_> ./base-pegasus/dists/feisty/Release.gpg
<superm1_> is one that i see
<superm1_> and it appears that Release.gpg is just a signature file
<superm1_> not a full out Release file with a signature at top and bottom
<Daviey> where does .changes come from?
<superm1_> there is no .changes
<superm1_> on a repo
<Daviey> i know.. but where would they come from?
<superm1_> i've wondered that too
<superm1_> but never investigated
<Daviey> cause `debsign` might be the answer - but need .changes
<superm1_> .changes are made during debuild
<superm1_> for a package
<superm1_> one of the steps of debuild makes them
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> why can't ppa sign?
<superm1_> it is a planned feature
<superm1_> but not implemented yet
<superm1_> that's why i want us to keep the same structure as PPA
<superm1_> so that when it is implemented
<superm1_> we can just be mirrors for PPA
<Daviey> what does PPA stand for anyway?
<superm1_> Personal Package Archives
<superm1_> they go live later today as just said in #launchpad
<Daviey> great
<superm1_> unless they have any last blockers, so at latest tomorrow
<Daviey> So, what do you submit to get it there?
<superm1_> Daviey, sudo gpg --output $BUILD/dists/breezy/Release.gpg -ba $BUILD/dists/breezy/Release
<superm1_> from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization/Scripts
<superm1_> that is how to make the GPG signed releases
<superm1_> currently two need to be made
<superm1_> one for feisty and one for gutsy
<superm1_> at script runtime
<Daviey> heh.. i was just looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<bdmurray> superm1_: incidentally I found this in my logs
<bdmurray> [mpeg2video @ 0xb71f32e8] invalid cbp at 3 27
<bdmurray> [mpeg2video @ 0xb71f32e8] ac-tex damaged at 1 28
<bdmurray> [mpeg2video @ 0xb71f32e8] mb incr damaged
<superm1_> bdmurray, during a commflag i'd guess?
<superm1_> or possibly hd playback
<bdmurray> superm1_: during hd playback.  I was thinking that might now be the cause of the audio blips I hear.  Does that seem reasonable?
<superm1_> bdmurray, that is caused by a file with some corruption, very common on digital streams
<superm1_> especially OTA
<superm1_> if you run an mpeg2->mpeg2 transcode on the file, it will clean up most of it
<superm1_> that can most definitely be a cause of audio 'blips'
<superm1_> are you currently OTA, or QAM?
<bdmurray> QAM
<bdmurray> mplayer seems to play it fine though
<superm1_> myth is a bit more finicky on these sorts of things, i've noticed that too
<superm1_> which is weird since they both use ffmpeg....
<bdmurray> How would I go about doing the transcode?
<superm1_> from the frontend, choose the recording, and just queue up a transcode with the default settings
<superm1_> by hitting right and picking transcode
<superm1_> or the menu key
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-29
<frank23> are there any problems with the updated mythtv in feisty? Can I upgrade without worries?
<keescook> frank23: it seems okay so far, I know superm1_ is looking to snag a few other SD fixes that just popped up on #mythtv
<frank23> keescook: anything serious?
<keescook> frank23: don't know, we'll have to ask superm1_.  I upgraded without a hitch so far...
<frank23> keescook: ok
<frank23> there are new dependencies? like gksu notification-daemon python-vte update-manager update-notifier. I 'm running kubuntu
<frank23> mythtv-database now depends on update-notifier which I think depend on the others
<frank23> But I already have adept-notifier
<frank23> So mythtv-database must depends on libgtk
<frank23> right now anyways
<frank23> Maybe it's supposed to
<frank23> at any rate maybe it should be mythtv-database depends on update-notifier or adept-updater
<frank23> or neither
<tgm4883_laptop> didn't there use to be a guide for setting up vnc from the command line?
<cornell> Evening all.  Getting ready to upgrade, via apt-get, started with apt-get update, got some 404's.  See http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35484/  Do I need to be worried about this?
<frank23> tgm4883_laptop: you mean this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/WhatNext/VNC
<frank23> tgm4883_laptop: I never tried it though
<tgm4883_laptop> yep, thought about the whats next section right after i said that
<tgm4883_laptop> i used it to setup my standalone,
<tgm4883_laptop> now i need it on my fileserver
<frank23> cornell: you have some non-existant repositories in your list    /etc/sources.list
<cornell> I don't need them, I can get rid of them?  It's not that I have to change them to something else?
<family> I'm getting the following error when installing mythtv-backend:
<family> svn20070122-0.0ubuntu6_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<family> and when I try to start the initscript, it gives me "mythtv user not found"
<family> which seems to be caused by the first error
<frank23> cornell: I don't why it's there in the first place but you can remove them if you want to
<frank23> cornell: I never tried mythbuntu though so there might be something I don't know ;)
<cornell> Thanks frank23, (and there's no  /etc/sources.list ;-) )
<frank23> oops ;)
<cornell> ;-)
<Adlai> hi, I just came back upstairs
<Adlai> I had a problem a bit ago installing mythtv-backend
<Adlai> it had some kind of post-installation error
<Adlai> presumably, one of the symptoms was that it didn't create the mythtv user
<Adlai> anyone know anything about that?  I asked in this channel a few minutes ago as "family"
<foxbuntu> superm1_, did you notice the numbers on the website?
<foxbuntu> 70 users online right now
<cornell> Thanks anyway frank23
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1_ i hope you saw that ping
<keescook> frank23: can you file bugs about the dependencies?
<frank23> keescook: ok
<frank23> keescook: in mythbuntu or just in ubuntu?
<imbrandon> keescook: ltns ;)
<imbrandon> keescook: ever use tvtime ?
<frank23> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/135431
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135431 in mythtv "mythtv-database depends on update-notifier only" [Undecided,New] 
<jams> so is mythbunta 7.10 supposed to install the nvidia drivers?  I selected the nvidia, binary driver but X will not start because it can't find  it
* jams pokes laga with a stick
<keescook> imbrandon: heya dude.  :)  I haven't used tvtime, no.
<superm1_> tgm4883, i installed the views module for ya
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet, thanks
<superm1_> foxbuntu, you here?
<cornell_work> Checking out the website at http://www.mythbuntu.org, I notice that there's a number of guests, and few users online (notably tgm4883 and superm1) and no apparent registration mechanism.  Is being a "user" limited to active developers or something like that?  For that matter, would being a "user" be of any use to us common folk?
<cornell_work> I also hit the web-based chat link, and got:
<cornell_work> Connecting...
<cornell_work> Unable to connect : java.net.UnknownHostException : irc.freenode.net
<laga> cornell_work: AFAIK: being a registered user is limited to active developers
<laga> and me
<laga> ;)
<laga> there are no benefits to regular users AFAIK
<laga> i don't even have java support in my browser
<laga> maybe we could have a cgi::irc instead.
<cornell_work> For what it's worth, I use cgi::irc from my server, easy to install, easy to use, reliable (mostly), doesn't depend upon java.
<laga> is it reliable froma  security POV?
<cornell_work> You can easily limit it to only certain servers (irc.freenode.net) and certain channels (#mythbuntu, #ubuntu, whatever)
<cornell_work> mmm... as in is it an easy entrance for hackers?
<laga> cool stuff
<laga> yes
<laga> i was wondering about that ;)
<cornell_work> um... don't know, let me consult my experts
<laga> heh
<cornell_work> While waiting for a response...  have you ever used it?
<laga> yes, as a user
<Daviey> heh http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/07/08/28/161258.shtml
<DaveMorris> java client crashed my browser
<DaveMorris> Hardy Heron is gonna be LTS then, they'll be the 1st mythbuntu lts as well :)
<laga> cool stuff
<Daviey> Hardy Heron?! what a horrid name
<DaveMorris> I blame jono ;)
<Daviey> I blame jono for most things in life
<DaveMorris> so are we gonna have flock 1,2,3,4 then?
<jono> haha
<Daviey> bah.. jono's evil laugh
<jono> :)
<Daviey> jono: in 4 channels,seperate people have whinged about the new name
<Daviey> It has much in common with donkeys
<Daviey> What happend to Hungry Hippos
<Daviey> or Horny Heron?
<jono> Daviey: really? do I care? no. :P
<laga> heron? isn't that some kind of duck?
<jono> Daviey: people always whinge about the name :)
<Daviey> :O .. i dunno.. It's nice to hae a community manager that listens to his community ;)#
<DaveMorris> Daviey: they could always call it Ubuntu 8.04
* DaveMorris wonders why the version numbers don't seem to have a pattern
<Daviey> they do
<Daviey> *plonker*
<Daviey> Year.Month
<DaveMorris> then dapper was released out of sync?
<laga> yes
<DaveMorris> thats what confused me
<Daviey> 6.06 june 06
<Daviey> :s
<Daviey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule
<cornell_work> oops... laga, tried to PM, guess my nick registration doesn't include this one ;-(  Re: cgi:irc...  http://cornell.pastebin.com/d773da72c
<laga> cornell_work: hey, thanks a lot! :)
<laga> who's our webmaster, btw?
<Daviey> webmaster@mythbuntu.org?
<Daviey> Don't think any of *@mythbuntu.org works atm
<laga> who's the person hiding behind it? foxbuntu, superm1, tgm4883.. one of them it is IIRC
<Daviey> dunno
<DaveMorris> tbh it should prob go to most of us, since we can edit the site etc
<Daviey> well.. that was the plan
<laga> true enough
<DaveMorris> we gonna setup the mythbuntu email addresses again?
<cornell_work> um... so an email to mirrors@mythbuntu wouldn't make it
<Daviey> cornell_work: think not
<Daviey> we need to speak with bendailey about getting the dns sorted
<Daviey> It might be working
<Daviey> or not
<laga> isn't mythbuntu.org supposed to move again?
<DaveMorris> but is there an email server listening to it?
<Daviey> dave@dave-laptop:~$ host smtp.mythbuntu.org
<Daviey> smtp.mythbuntu.org is an alias for mythbuntu.org.
<Daviey> mythbuntu.org has address 208.78.101.139
<Daviey> mythbuntu.org mail is handled by 0 smtp.mythbuntu.org
<Daviey> dave@dave-laptop:~$ telnet smtp.mythbuntu.org:25
<Daviey> telnet: could not resolve smtp.mythbuntu.org:25/telnet: Name or service not known
<cornell_work> Just as well... my hoster says, that though he'd like to help, mirroring distros would provide us with a bandwidth "meltdown'
<cornell_work> Personally, I've only 10 GB/month
<Daviey> cornell_work: well it might still be helpful
<Daviey> Could cap the bandwidth?
<laga> i've got like 1 or 2 TB per month, but i won't distribute liblame. ;)
<cornell_work> Um... but if I cap the bandwidth, and hit the cap, doesn't that shutdown the rest of my site as well?
<cornell_work> Tried to sign up for ubuntu/mythbuntu wiki... got sent to launchpad... it said it would send the info to my email address, if it doesn't show, subscribe to launchpad mailing list and mention it.
<cornell_work> mmm signing up to say my signup didn't work?
<Daviey> laga: you know liblame aint an mp3 encoder? ;)
<Daviey> cornell_work: sign up with launchpad; then sign up with the wiki
<laga> Daviey: SRSLY! :)
<DaveMorris> I'd imagine the actual site hardly uses any bandwidth, its the packages and iso's which is the main crunch
<DaveMorris> which can all be hosted off the main site
<Daviey> well maily ISO's.. @ >400Mb each
<DaveMorris> once we have out xen server running at the uni I'll approach the IT guys to see if I can mirror here
<Daviey> The full repo is only <100Mb
<Daviey> inc amd64,i386 & src
<Daviey> DaveMorris: cool .. currently I have setup a UK mirror, I could set it up to RoundRobin between us
<DaveMorris> the 1st major problem is getting ubuntu installed onto an Intel Xserve
<DaveMorris> http://blogs.linux.ie/balor/2007/08/22/installing-linux-on-an-apple-xserve/
<cornell_work> Right, Daviey, but signing up with launchpad includes they're sending stuff to my email, which hasn't been received in more than an hour.  They say if you don't get the email, then sign up (subscribe) to the launchpad mailing list and mention it there.
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> cornell_work: or maybe ask in #launchpad
<cornell_work> Ah... thank you
<Daviey> superm1_: ping
<superm1_> Daviey, i just got here, but i need to run.  i'll be back in ~30-90 min
<Daviey> I'll be watching the clock
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> before you go... how does this sound as an application for signing.. "dpkg-sig"
<Daviey> $ wnatis  - Create and verify signatures on .deb-files
<superm1_> na you just sign Release files, not debs
<superm1_> no need to sign debs
<Daviey> grrr
<superm1_> did u see what i posted in here last evening
<superm1_> explaining how to sign Release files
<superm1_> and which ones to sign?
<Daviey> no
<Daviey>  superm1_> Daviey, sudo gpg --output $BUILD/dists/breezy/Release.gpg -ba
<Daviey>           $BUILD/dists/breezy/Release
<superm1_> ya
<superm1_> but use feisty and gutsy instead
<Daviey>  /lastlog ftw
<Daviey> obv.
<Daviey> let me try that.. so not all "Release" files needs signing?
<superm1_> Nope
<superm1_> just the ones in the dists folders
<Daviey> sure?
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> Doesn't quite work
* superm1_ shrugs... -devel
<Daviey> (malformed Release file"
<Daviey> want so see a pastebin of "Release"?
<superm1_> ugh i'm gonna be late, i need to put this off for a bit okay?
<Daviey> nope
<Daviey> You are in no hurry
<Daviey> relax.. better late than never
<Kenzu> hey
<Kenzu> Just testing the new iso... but.. it can't find vnc on install
<laga> what new iso?
<laga> alpha 3?
<Kenzu> and when I upgrade after install I have to reconfigure all mythtv packages again
<Kenzu> 7.10 08/01/2007
<Kenzu> sorry for the upgrade thing..
<laga> yeah, that'd be alpha 3
<Kenzu> can see the upgrade thing on the homepage
<laga> what do you mean: "and when I upgrade after install I have to reconfigure all mythtv packages again"?
<Kenzu> it downloads all the new 0.20-2 packages and then it configure them agian... the same as in the install
<laga> are you asked any questions during the process?
<Kenzu> yes all the same as in the install... password, lirc and so on
<Kenzu> mythweb access
<laga> weird stuff
<laga> that shouldn't happen.
<laga> did you do anything special?
<Kenzu> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitute upgrade
<laga> hum
<Kenzu> If I have a PVR500 what to chose when installing? on or to pvrxxx series tuner
<laga> Kenzu: please file a bug then
<jams> hey laga
<laga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/
<laga> hey jams
<Kenzu> laga, have just started allover.... if it's happes agian I will file a bug
<jams> so thats where you keep the bugs
* jams does a quick scan
<jams> alpha 3 failed to install the nivida drivers for me
<temba> hi guys
<temba> tgm4883 this edit in xorg.conf doesnt fixed the flickering on tv
<temba> any idea ?
<laga> what flickering?=
<temba> i get no clear screen
<temba> seems the lines dances weird around
<laga> more specific?
<temba> screen is on boot okay, i can read bios messages , but from the beginning of mythtv screen the screen is distorted
<Kenzu> how do I get Alpha 4?
<laga> it's not available yet
<laga> temba: *how* is it distorted?
<Kenzu> I wan't the control center
<Kenzu> :(
<temba> hmm how to discribe in english..........
<laga> Kenzu: sudo aptitude install mythbuntu-control-centre
<laga> temba: http://dict.leo.org
<temba> no clear screen, its like tv that is blurred, distorted
<laga> can you take a picture?
<temba> i try
<laga> hint: screenshots probably won't work ;)
<Kenzu> 2 things I miss, better unichrome support in install and xmltv packages installed as standard
<laga> Kenzu: file some bug reports. :)
<Kenzu> laga, but that are not bugs? that's features
<laga> Kenzu: XMLTV not being included is clearly a bug to me.
<laga> Kenzu: wrt unichrome/EPIA support: if you have any ideas how this is done best, create a blueprint.
<superm1> Daviey, okay i'm back
<temba> laga u know a service where i can upload the pictures ?
<Daviey> superm1: food.. brb
<DaveMorris> I'd prob suggest opening a bug report on launchpad assigned to us with the details and uploading the pics to that
<DaveMorris> Kenzu: unichrome is important to me too as I have an epia1500EN board and would like to see it supported out of the box for TV-OUT and we will get around to it
<DaveMorris> only problem is the other 1/2 will kill me if I take it out of service for any amount of time and I can't afford a development board atm
<temba> laga here a picture of screen after mythtv start http://profile.imageshack.us/user/wolfgangv/
<DaveMorris> temba are you using a PAL/NTSC tv and is it correctly set in your xorg file
<tembaa> hmm
<tembaa> tgm4883 :D
<tembaa> http://profile.imageshack.us/user/wolfgangv/
<tembaa> here a shot of the screen
<tgm4883_laptop> imageshack is taking forever
<tgm4883_laptop> is this better or worse than before
<Kenzu> DaveMorris, I have to motherboards with unichrome... An Epia M10000 and A MSI with cle266
<DaveMorris> Did you need to build the drivers for those from the unichrome site, or did the other fork in ubuntu do the job?
* DaveMorris hasn't touched his since he built them 10 months ago after manually applying a patch for PAL
<laga> http://www.moanmyip.com/ <- ROTFL
<laga> not work safe
<DaveMorris> a bit late laga
<tembaa> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> a little late
<tembaa> u looked picture?
<laga> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> good thing im quick on the close finger
<tgm4883_laptop> tembaa, yes
<tgm4883_laptop> is it better or worse than before
<DaveMorris> yeah, but it's been logged in my work's proxy
<superm1> DaveMorris, openchrome is in gutsy fyi
<tgm4883_laptop> i can only see a small pic of it
<tembaa> same like before
<laga> tgm4883_laptop, DaveMorris: sorry. didn't realize there might be working people in here ;)
<Kenzu> DaveMorris, just have to setup xorg and install drm packages
* tgm4883_laptop is always working
<laga> tgm4883_laptop, DaveMorris: it's only not safe for work if you have flash enabled and your speakers turned on
<DaveMorris> superm1: I'll have to check them out
<tgm4883_laptop> it's cool
<DaveMorris> no flash here till gutsy
<tgm4883_laptop> I work mostly from home
<tembaa> how can i get screen "clear"
<tgm4883_laptop> but im sitting next to my girlfriend
<tgm4883_laptop> so she wasn't to thrilled
<DaveMorris> temba can you provide a pastebin of your xorg file please?
<tembaa> not really
<tembaa> tgm you can paste yours again?
<tembaa> only change is reso to 720x576
<tgm4883_laptop> what kind of tv
<DaveMorris> are you using NTSC/PAL and what is your xorg set to?
<DaveMorris> are you using composite/svideo and what is your xorg set to?
<Kenzu> what is the password for mythtv user?
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: just blame it on random idiots from IRC ;)
<laga> ffs, imageshack is slow
<tgm4883_laptop> DaveMorris, he is using svideo to scart
<tgm4883_laptop> I did the best I could, but i dont know a whole lot about pal
<DaveMorris> oh, I use svideo/pal
<tgm4883_laptop> :)
<DaveMorris> well svideo->scart/pal
<tembaa> yo same here
<tgm4883_laptop> DaveMorris
<tgm4883_laptop> what resolution
<tgm4883_laptop> tembaa is in germany
<DaveMorris> what sort of svideo-scart cable is it?  As some are one way only (I found out the hard way)
<DaveMorris> I'll ssh home and find out
<tgm4883_laptop> DaveMorris, he gets bios and such fine, it's just when mythbuntu gui starts
<tembaa> i have a scart with switch IN/OUT
<tembaa> DaveMorris u changed alot to get it run ?
<DaveMorris> ok, I'm using an EPIA1500EN board, and am actually using a compostite->svideo->scart adapter and I have this in the relvelent sections http://pastebin.ca/674829
<DaveMorris> however I'm not sure whats needed to work with your card (what ever it is)
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<tgm4883_laptop> DaveMorris, you output at 800x600 over composite?
<tgm4883_laptop> or 640x480
<DaveMorris> I don't really know
<DaveMorris> it works though :)
<tgm4883_laptop> I think 640x480 probably
<tgm4883_laptop> svideo only does 480i
<DaveMorris> more than likely
<tgm4883_laptop> or 576i
<tgm4883_laptop> temba, i would stick 640x480 in their and test that
<DaveMorris> +1
<tembaa> +1 ?
<DaveMorris> I agree
<DaveMorris> -1 = I disagree
<tembaa> ahh oke
<tembaa> yo i will test the settings of DaveMorris
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<DaveMorris> whats your gfx card?
<tgm4883_laptop> tembaa, you don't want to use the via driver
<tembaa> oh gfx card is ATI RADEON 9250
<laga> ati? heh
<laga> 17:38 < Falballa`> laga: 'ati' could be (#1) http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&questionID=26907, or (#2) <http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page>, or (#3) <http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/2241#comment:4>, or (#4) http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/AtiProprietaryDriver
<laga> tembaa: ^^
<MythbuntuGuest28> So how you guys like MythBuntu good choice for me?
<MythbuntuGuest28> i love ubuntu
<MythbuntuGuest28> and i want a mythbox
<tembaa> laga , so dont works with ati ?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest28, do you want a desktop on the system also?
<DaveMorris> MythbuntuGuest28: thats great how can we help you?
<tgm4883_laptop> I think we should shorten it to MythGuest on the site
<MythbuntuGuest28> yup
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<MythbuntuGuest28> desktop please
<tembaa> hmm
<laga> tembaa: read the links
<tembaa> seems ATI is not supported for mythtv
<tembaa> yo
<MythbuntuGuest28> ati sucks with linix drivers allaround
<laga> tembaa: especially the last one, there might be a fix somewhere
<tembaa> i see
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest28 mythbuntu sounds like it would work
<tembaa> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop tgm4883 ?
<tgm4883_laptop> not sure about that
<tgm4883_laptop> tembaa, have you fixed the resolution problem
<tgm4883_laptop> the desktop can be installed from the control centre
<tembaa> not yet i reading the last link laga posted
<tgm4883_laptop> im not sure if it installs ubuntu-desktop or other packages
<MythbuntuGuest28> "Many of the required drivers needed for a MythTV installation come with Mythbuntu, such as drivers for proprietary graphics cards and tuner cards."
<MythbuntuGuest28> Any ati drivers included?
<DaveMorris> ubuntu-desktop is a meta package which pulls in loads more
<DaveMorris> MythbuntuGuest28: it includes the drivers provided with Ubuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> DaveMorris, yes, but is that what the control centre installs?
<DaveMorris> afaik the names match up to the packages, otherwise I'll slap whoever wrote it (Daviey)
<tembaa> how do install this .patch ?
<tembaa> hmm
<laga> bah
<laga> just tried nvidia-settings to reconfigure my dual head setup. big mistake.
<laga> complete failure.
<trog_> you make a xorg.conf.bak? : )
<laga> i think it does that automagially
<laga> let's see if i can make something useful with it
<trog_> then all is not lost
<laga> sure
<laga> nice surprise when your keyboard config is reset and you've got special characters in your password, though
<trog_> lol
<trog_> charactermap onto gedit then copy/paste
<tgm4883> where do we look to see when .20.2 clears proposed?
<superm1> tgm4883, it is a minimum of a 7 day process
<tgm4883> ah
<laga> trog_: gedit? in kdm? ;)
<laga> trog_: i just changed my password
<laga> anyways. twinview looks like it might just work for me. can i plz specifcy PAL now? kthx
<laga> ooh. this worked. nice.
<laga> this twinview stuff is kinda cool
<tgm4883> superm1, since is doesn't break anything, I think we should install the inline images module in mythbuntu.org
<tgm4883> I think it doesn't work for me because something is up with my host
<tgm4883> of course, im talking to someone who isn't here :)
<Daviey> Where's superm1 when you need him!
<superm1> Daviey, you here?
<superm1> laga, you here?
<Daviey> yes
<superm1> Daviey, ppa's backend is live
<Daviey> superm1: cool
<superm1> so you need to clear our your apt-mirror
<superm1> and apt-mirror the new url
<Daviey> what has changed?
<superm1> new server
<superm1> its not on dogfood
<superm1> so its fresh builds
<Daviey> btw.. I think the supplied 'Release' is malformed
<superm1> perhaps you got it at a bad time?
<Daviey> possibly.. but it's bad still
<Daviey> whats the new url then?
<superm1> ppa.launchpad.net
<superm1> rather than ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net
<Daviey> cool
<Daviey> erm
<Daviey> sure it's working?
<superm1> why wouldn't it be?
<Daviey> Proceed indexes: [Ssh: ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/ubuntu//dists/feisty/main/source/Sources.gz: No such file or directory
<Daviey> apt-mirror: can't open index in proceed_index_gz at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 368.
<superm1> oh feisty isn't pushed yet
<superm1> just gutsy
<Daviey> oh
<superm1> i guess give me a little bit
<superm1> i'll push the feisty stuff
<Daviey> seems small
<Daviey> v. small
<superm1> huh?
<Daviey> http://pastebin.com/m582e23d8
<Daviey> thats just deb-i386 binary tho
<Daviey> but still *very* small
<superm1> there are only a few apps in it
<superm1> control centre, mythstream, ubiquity, mythbuntu-meta
<Daviey> 3Mb in total?!
<Daviey> surely it's bigger than that
<Daviey> eek.. sorry misread df
<Daviey> *du
<superm1> the whole repo should be like 12megs
<Daviey> Hmm.. i didn't misread it.. it is currently 3meg
<laga> superm1: i'm here
<superm1> laga, can you update your checkout of the weekly builds script
<superm1> it should be ready to take your stuff and upload it to a ppa and all
<superm1> to have launchpad do builds
<superm1> so i'd like if you can push it to a personal ppa on your username
<superm1> and we can try it
<laga> cool stuff
<laga> i'll try tomorrow, i've had enough linux today
<superm1> haha
<tgm4883> superm1, you may want to try out the image inline module.  I still can't get it to work, and can't figure out if it's something on my hosts end, or something that i'm doing wrong.  I do however, have the gallery module working which also can put images inline
<superm1> tgm4883, does image inline depend on gallery then?
<superm1> or am i interpreting wrong?
<tgm4883> interpreting wrong
<tgm4883> gallery also can do what inline image does
<superm1> oh
<tgm4883> i found that i pretty much needed gallery, as it was much easier just bringing over 200 images from G1 rather than reuploading
<superm1> but for the purposes of mythbuntu, you think the normal image module will suffice then?
<tgm4883> I still can't the the inline image module to work, so I uninstalled it
<tgm4883> I think the normal image module will suffice, if we can get it to work
<laga> 19:47 < directhex> i've put up 0.20.2 packages for dapper too, if anyone still uses it
<tgm4883> It may just be something strange with my host
<laga> ^^ cool
<tgm4883> it doesn't break anything by installing it, so I think it's worth a shot
<superm1> laga, where was this?
<superm1> and how did he build them
<superm1> well didn't i install image inline already on mythbuntu.org?
<superm1> you mean installing gallery2
<tgm4883> hmm
* tgm4883 checks
<tgm4883> not sure, I can't see the modules that are installed, and if you did, then you didn't add the option in the input filter
<tgm4883> s/filter/format
<Daviey> superm1: can you share a `screen -x` with me?
<superm1> never done that Daviey
<superm1> how do i do?
<Daviey> pm ssh details - then `screen -x`
<superm1> sure
<superm1> well
<superm1> do you want my public key?
<superm1> so you dont need to pm a password
<Daviey> na
<Daviey> made a tmp passwd for now
<superm1> oh ok
<Daviey> - will do in the future tho
* superm1 starts an alpha4 build using the new PPA
<tgm4883> woohoo
<tgm4883> alpha4
* tgm4883 does a little dance
<superm1> well if all works out right with this build, then i'll find a way to push it around for you guys to all try
<tgm4883> bittorrent module?
<tgm4883> Can you check the installation of the inline image module?  I'll start working on it on mythbuntu.org if it's there
<superm1> give me a min, i need to prep the rest of the alpha4 stuff
<tgm4883> Also, check the Administer > Input Formats > Full HTML.  Under filters there should be a checkbox for the inline module
<tgm4883> k
<imbrandon> superm1: deactivating me ?
<superm1> imbrandon, just on the ~ubuntu-mythtv, i was gonna pop you on ~mythbuntu though
<superm1> i was just going to leave ~ubuntu-mythtv for modifying the mythtv/mythplugins branches
<superm1> and ~mythbuntu for the rest
<imbrandon> kk just was curious
<superm1> okay tgm4883 its activated
<superm1> gosh the number of modules on here is growing big.
<tgm4883> well you can't have a website without feature :)
<superm1> woah 34 users on here today
<superm1> wonder why we're suddenly so popular :)
<tgm4883> hmm interesting
<tgm4883> I wonder if this is a different version of the module I had
<superm1> is it working for you now?
<tgm4883> still testing, but I can't pull from already uploaded pictures anymore
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> which module is this?
<superm1> "Inline"
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> maybe it needs both and thats why mine didn't work
<tgm4883> [inline:imag1.png=test] 
<tgm4883> whoops
<tgm4883> http://drupal.org/project/img_assist
<tgm4883> thats the module for it
<superm1> i dont have img_assist?
<tgm4883> the one installed now just puts a link for the uploaded image in the text
<superm1> no it puts images too i thought
<tgm4883> just tested
<superm1> http://drupal.org/project/inline
<superm1> so you need to use one of the already listed images
<tgm4883> hmm
<superm1> that are in the image module
<tgm4883> maybe i need to submit it then
<superm1> what test page are you trying to play with
<tgm4883> i just said create page
<tgm4883> but i haven't submitted
<tgm4883> a page doesn't hit the rss does it?
<Daviey> don't think so
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> maybe i have the syntax wrong
<tgm4883> www.mythbuntu.org/testpage
<superm1> i can't edit that page for some reason?
<laga> heh, FTBS
<superm1> woah wth< i'm not logged in all of a sudden?
<superm1> laga, with what?
<tgm4883> yea i dont know, it's still the same for me
<superm1> hm
<superm1> what is up with the site, its crawling right now...
<tgm4883> did you change the css?
<superm1> No
<tgm4883> from install
<tgm4883> 5. Add to the css stylesheet you're using in your theme (usually style.css)
<tgm4883>    the following lines which you can tune to your needs. This style will be
<tgm4883>    used by the module to print our images.
<tgm4883>   .inline  {
<tgm4883>    float: left; margin: 0em 1em 1em 0; display: inline;
<tgm4883>    padding: 4px 4px;
<tgm4883>   }
<superm1> that would be it probably
<tgm4883> you also need to set max size In admin/settings/inline
<superm1> it needs to be modified on a per theme basis?
<superm1> that's pretty bogus...
<tgm4883> i guess, although I didn't see a style.css
<superm1> okay let me get that in
<tembaa> what Gfx-Card can u guys recommend on linux / mythbuntu to get working screen on TV ?
<tgm4883> in germany?
<tembaa> ya
<tgm4883> is there a gfx card that outputs scart
* tgm4883 doesn't really know what scart it
* tgm4883 fires up wikipedia
<tembaa> never heared of , think all have only s-video
<Daviey> tgm4883: seriously?!
<tgm4883> well i do what it is
<tgm4883> but haven't really ever seen a picture or anything
<tgm4883> so i really vaguely know about it
<Daviey> scart is a wrapper connection for S-video + sound or composite
<superm1> tgm4883, okay i modified the style.css
<tgm4883> ok
<Daviey> Used heavily in europe
<tembaa> since midd 80`s
<Daviey> ie. *all* tv's in europe have it afaik
<tgm4883> ah
<tembaa> last years s-video get more favorite
<tgm4883> i see it now
<tgm4883> makes lots of sense
<tgm4883> 1 cable for audio and video
<tembaa> ya
<tgm4883> still nothing superm1
<superm1> hm tgm4883
<tembaa> and i have scart where u can plugin sound + s-vid from pc
<superm1> any other install steps?
<tembaa> you guys use mythbuntu on tv or monitor ?
<tgm4883> nothing that you haven't done
<tgm4883> except maybe the one for different languages
<tgm4883> tembaa, both kinda, my tv has vga in
<tgm4883> would the failed to build email i got for the mythbuntu ppa be a bad thing, i think it is
<superm1> tgm4883, um possibly i'll have to check.
<Daviey> eeeek.. mythplugins failed to build?
* superm1 opens up his mail and investigates
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> for i386 and amd64
* tgm4883 is getting every email except the one he REALLY needs
<MythbuntuGuest09> hi, just wondering what minimum specs of machine are for latest version of mythbuntu?
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest09: hi
<MythbuntuGuest09> hi
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest09, depends on what you want to do with the machine
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest09: depends highly on what you want
<tgm4883> High def, or standard def
<MythbuntuGuest09> standard
<tgm4883> frontend only, backend only, both
<MythbuntuGuest09> backend serving to 2 modded xboxes
<tgm4883> what kind and how many tv tuners
<MythbuntuGuest09> curently 1 tv tuner, 1 sec, ill find the make
<Daviey> Some tuners do the mpeg conversion on the card; others make the CPU do it
<superm1> tgm4883, that failed build is okay
<tgm4883> good
<superm1> just needs to be requeued
<Daviey> ahh was it because it depennded upon packages that were not yet built?
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> superm1, maybe i need to try a different file type.  No go for .png?
<superm1> tgm4883, i'd kinda doubt that, but it wont hurt to try another type
<MythbuntuGuest09> its a visionplus 3020 dvb-t card
<MythbuntuGuest09> cheap so im guessing not hardware encoder.
<Daviey> never heard of it
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest09: dvb-t is raw mpeg stream
<Daviey> so v. little cpu usage
<MythbuntuGuest09> connexant chip and philips big silver thingy if that helps :P
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest09: will this box be both frontend and back?
<MythbuntuGuest09> nah, just back
<MythbuntuGuest09> its just a temporary fix for now, will be upgrading soon
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest09: naff all then
<Daviey> unless you want to do commerical detection / re-encode
<MythbuntuGuest09> will an athlon 2100+ 512mb ram do for?
<Daviey> 650Mhz will probably run it :)
<tgm4883> superm1, neither jpg or gif worked either, so it must be something else wrong
<MythbuntuGuest09> ooh, thats my 2nd choice pc :P
<Daviey> that will be fine
<MythbuntuGuest09> commercial detection?
<MythbuntuGuest09> well, thanking you all very much :) you have been really helpful :)
<tgm4883> I don't know whats wrong superm1, looking at the documentation it should be working
<superm1> hm
<tgm4883> this is what it should be looking like
<tgm4883> http://test.weilandhomes.com/2131mistymorning
<tgm4883> let me try one more thing
<tgm4883> superm1, i may have figured it out
<superm1> tgm4883, that can make for some sweet pages then
<tgm4883> well
<tgm4883> what do you have the max size set for
<laga> superm1: mythplugins, just got that email
<superm1> laga, yea its okay
<tgm4883> i think we have to manually make the pics the right size
<superm1> laga, just needs to be requeued
<superm1> it was tried to build too quick
<laga> k
<tgm4883> superm1, is the site still going slow for you?
<superm1> tgm4883, i haven't visitied in a few min
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> i'm working with daviey on the apt-mirror
<tgm4883> seems to be pretty quick for me
<superm1> okay good
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> ick um that link for schedules direct in ubiquity isn't working
<superm1> that's odd
<tgm4883> ?
<superm1> in alpha4's iso
<tgm4883> interesting
<tgm4883> isn't it directed to http://www.schedulesdirect.org/
<laga> where is alpha 4?
<superm1> its not opening anything
<tgm4883> hmm
<superm1> laga, i just built it locally to test before pushing to you guys
<laga> ah
<laga> k
<tgm4883> superm1, does it open it if you already have firefox open?
<superm1> tgm4883, nope same thing
<superm1> doesnt do anything
<superm1> wonder what happened there
<tgm4883> interesting
<superm1> okay well that's gotta be fixed before alpha4 goes out
<tgm4883> do the other links work?
<superm1> the link at the beginning for release notes appears to be active
<tgm4883> let me check it out
<tgm4883> which one is it again /mythbuntu-ubiquity/?
<superm1> yea
<superm1> that sounds right
<tgm4883> i'm going to have to pull the old one out of alpha 3 and look at that
<tgm4883> it's going to take me a few minutes
<superm1> well i think its something that changed in alpha4's ubiquity possibly
<superm1> in the code
<superm1> that is requiring things to work this way
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> tgm4883, you want to generate an alpha4 disk by you
<superm1> and you can see perhaps?
<tgm4883> there is another link in the alpha 4 that works though?
<tgm4883> i may not need it, let me see if i can examine the other link first
<superm1> let me double check
<superm1> i'm pretty sure the first link works right
<tgm4883> I can't find the other link, whats it in reference to?
<tgm4883> superm1, build me that iso and i'll take a look at it
<superm1> tgm4883, do you want me to show you how to build it?
<superm1> its a really easy process now
<superm1> i just committed my build script changes
<tgm4883> uh, sure, can i build it for i386 on a amd64 easily?
<superm1> oh yea
<tgm4883> i dont' have any 64 bit VM's
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> you can debootstrap into an i386 chroot, you can build it
* tgm4883 needs to build a i386 chroot then
<superm1> no you dont
<superm1> it does it for you
<superm1> during the build
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> sweet
<superm1> the whole build consists of one step now
<tgm4883> sweet
* tgm4883 can handle 1 step
<tgm4883> it's those 12 step programs that get him
<superm1> get the mythbuntu-livedisk branch
<superm1> revno 12 has my latest changes
<tgm4883> arg, i didn't add that to my packaging file
<superm1> tgm4883, you don't even want to see my ~/Software/source directory
<tgm4883> bzr branch ...live disk?
<superm1>  bzr+ssh://superm1@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-livedisk/
<superm1> is what i use
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> bzr+ssh://tgm4883@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-livedisk/
<tgm4883> right?
<superm1> on gutsy ya
<superm1> on feisty, use sftp://
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> ok, i got something wrong then
<tgm4883> sftp://tgm4883@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-livedisk/
<superm1> that's right
<superm1> oh nvm the other URL is broken too
<superm1> the Release Notes one
<tgm4883> No such file or directory
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> okay well dont worry about it then
<superm1> for now
<tgm4883> ok, but I still get No such file or directory
<tgm4883> so we'll have to figure that out sometime
<superm1> bzr branch sftp://tgm4883@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-livedisk/ ?
<tgm4883> f, i knew i was supposed to have the bzr branch part
<tgm4883> all
<tgm4883> all good now
<hendrixski> hey... quick questions about Ubuntu, mythtv, and xservers...
<hendrixski> does Mythtv run on any other xservers other than x11? like xvesa or something?
<hendrixski> and does Ubuntu package those in any way?  like how DSL does? or the yahoo group trying to make ubuntu-lite?
<hendrixski> err.. google groups
<superm1> tgm4883, once you have that checked out you do the build like this:
<superm1> NEW_DIRECTORY=/home/user/blah sudo sh mythbuntu_install.sh
<superm1> and it goes
<superm1> you can override any other variable in the script near the top too
<superm1> should you want to
<superm1> hendrixski, it should work on other Xservers
<superm1> dont see any reason why not
<superm1> tgm4883, did you experiment with imagecache too?
<tgm4883> superm1, not yet, have a few work related items i need to attend to
<superm1> ah okay
<superm1> well i just installed it, i wonder if that is all that will be needed :)
<superm1> i saw it mentioned on the page
<superm1> dude!!!!!!
<superm1> http://www.mythbuntu.org/testpage
<superm1> http://www.mythbuntu.org/testpage
<superm1> :)
<superm1> tgm4883, ^
<hendrixski> superm1, sweet
<hendrixski> I'm thinking of giving it a try with some of the xservers used in embedded systems...in order to get faster performance...
<hendrixski> and I'm looking for an Ubuntu distribution that has any of those tools... I'm guessing Ubuntu-lite will, but I don't see them progressing.
<superm1> hendrixski, if such utilities aren't packaged yet, touch bases with me around after gutsy is finished, and i'll help get things in for gutsy+1
<superm1> packaged and such
<hendrixski> superm1, will do
<hendrixski> I'm thinking of starting a company that'll develop a service model, and one of the many components for our apliance would be Mythtv... and of course, I'm an ubuntu user so I want to use Ubuntu as much as I can... I have a feeling that you and I are going to be talking a lot in the near future.  :-)
<tgm4883> superm1, do you know what the max size is set for the inline module?
<tgm4883> I had to shrink that pic down in order to get it to work
<superm1> tgm4883, imagecache should dynamically scale it now i'd think
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> i'll try it with image cache then
<superm1>  where do i check the max size though?
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> check pm
<ubotu> New bug: #135216 in mythtv (multiverse) "OSD fonts badly rendered in most zoom settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135216
<superm1> foxbuntu, foxbuntu_laptop you here?
<Daviey> superm1: I truly give up!
<Daviey> I am stumped
<superm1> Daviey, you cant give up
<superm1> you signed a contract
<superm1> that you will figure this out
<superm1> :)
<Daviey> O RLY
<Daviey> Is this contract enforceable under english law
<Daviey> or just naff o' US law? :)
<superm1> well its not a software patent
<superm1> so yes
<Daviey> >:`(
<Daviey> I honestly don't know what else to do
<Daviey> i've tried signing all Releases
<superm1> perhaps this is why they haven't introduced signing to the buildds yet
<superm1> some annoying bug like this
<Daviey> superm1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/baz/+bug/702
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 702 in baz "Error accessing signed package archive" [Medium,New] 
<superm1> woah that looks familiar....
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> So we need to recreate the Releases file
<Daviey> but how?
<superm1> that's a bit of an old bug though
<Daviey> still same issue
<laga> superm1: WRT mythbuntu-control-centre and vnc: we could patch mythweb to add a java vnc client. just a thought
* laga goes back to mythtv
<superm1> laga, ooh i like that idea
<Daviey> superm1: apt-get update ;)
<Daviey> getting there
<superm1> W: GPG error: http://uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org gutsy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG C1A77650EEED06D0 Mythbuntu Automated Package Builder <packages@mythbuntu.org>
<superm1> ?
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> ffs
<superm1> haha
<keescook> superm1: no data again today, but it does know my expiration date.
<superm1> keescook, hm that's not good.  i'll double check mine when i get home tonight
<keescook> superm1: cool
<keescook> we've got 13 days to fix it.  ;)
<keescook> There's guide data until 2007-09-11 20:00 (13 days).
<superm1> keescook, well seb128 gave me a handful about uploading another SRU
<superm1> saying i have to subscribe ~ubuntu-archive
<superm1> and that i shouldnt be asking in -devel for someone to do it
<keescook> *sigh*  too bad the SRU docs don't mention it.
<superm1> keescook, i got fed up with it, and i put it on the MOTU meeting agenda
<superm1> for the upcoming meeting
<keescook> yeah.  hmpf
<superm1> i might not be able to make the meeting, but i think it should at least be discussed
<superm1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Meetings
<Daviey> Saturday, September 8th, 00:00 UTC.  ---- SERIOUSLY?!
<superm1> i know.
<keescook> owchy
<superm1> horrible timing
<Daviey> Somebody must be tugging on my catheter
<tgm4883> how do you show html code on a page?  For instance I want to show <span class="inline left"><img src="/files/images/pnw-logo.png" width="250"> on the page, not have it insert the image
<keescook> < == &lt;   and > == &gt;   these are called "entity encoding"
<keescook> so e.g.:    &lt;span class="inline left"&gt;
<tgm4883> ah, thanks
<keescook> np :)
<superm1> looks like i'm already unearthing bugs in pre-ppa-productions release.  i suddenly have all these uploads on my lp.net/~superm1/+packages that i uploaded to ppa.  oops :)
<Daviey> superm1: ;)
<Daviey> apt-get update
<superm1> you got it?
<Daviey> not *quite*
<superm1> W: Conflicting distribution: http://uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org gutsy Release (expected gutsy but got )
<Daviey> yep
<superm1> but the GPG key works!
<superm1> :)
<Daviey> no idea wtf the error is about tho
<superm1> what'd you chnage?
<Daviey> recreated Release
<tgm4883> wholey crap
<tgm4883> all my write ups end up being really long
<tgm4883> well anyway, superm1,  i think this explains how to use img assist pretty well
<tgm4883> http://www.mythbuntu.org/imgast
<Daviey> superm1: apt-get update NOW
<tgm4883> anyway, i have an errand to run, so let me know what you think
<MythbuntuGuest90> hi I have a video errow with the live cd? it tells me that I need t o set up my video card but I dont knolw how to do it
<superm1> woah Daviey :)
<superm1> it works!
<MythbuntuGuest90> I have a radeon 9250
<Daviey> superm1: that was peeing me off
<Daviey> now i need to put it into a script
<MythbuntuGuest90> hello anyone?
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest90: we are here
<MythbuntuGuest90> can you help please?
<Daviey> Is it an error, or just a text box?
<Daviey> I don't know the answer tbh; but I'm sure you can skip it at this stage and come back to it
<Daviey> Ubuntu might do it for you :)
<MythbuntuGuest90> it tells me that it cannot setup my video card, sorry I came out of it so I cannot tell the exact error but it wont let me get any further. it goes to the coman prompt
<Daviey> There again; it also depends if you have a 4:3 or 16:9 TV attahed
<MythbuntuGuest90> it tells me that it cannot setup my video card, sorry I came out of it so I cannot tell the exact error but it wont let me get any further. it goes to the command prompt
<Daviey> hmm.. I think keescook might be your man on that
<MythbuntuGuest90> `6:9 tv lcd
<Daviey> He was playing around with autodetection iiirc
<MythbuntuGuest90> 16:9 even
<keescook> less autodetection, more "make udev keep my devices in the right order".  ;)
<MythbuntuGuest90> so what can I do to get past it? I'm usinga live CD to test it withput install
<MythbuntuGuest90> sorry for the typing...I'm using a media centre keyboard.. not too accurate :)
<MythbuntuGuest90> is there a command I can type in to set up my video display and move on? it mentions GDM needs restarting when I've setup the video?
<Daviey> restart gdm with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<MythbuntuGuest90> ok.. I
<Daviey> I'm sorry, but I can't help more
<MythbuntuGuest90> I'll try that thanks
<Daviey> I would suggest you raise a bug tho ;)
<MythbuntuGuest90> I'll have a go at that and then raise a bug if doesnt work. Thanks :)
<williammanda> anyone one awake?
<Daviey> williammanda: yah
<williammanda> have you heard of setting up a lcd monitor using dvi to hdmi connection? dvi-video hdmi-monitor
<Alowishus> should be no problem with the right cable?
<Daviey> williammanda: i use that on my production machine
<williammanda> i bought a dvi-hdmi cable from walmart
<Daviey> hdmi-monitor = 32" 16:9 LCD TV
<williammanda> i'm stuck trying to get 1366*768 res
<Daviey> williammanda: bear in mind that normally hdmi carries sound.. and DVI-HDMI won't
<williammanda> i have a vizio 42 lcd and nvidia 7300 le.....the best I can get is 1280*720
<Daviey> and the native resolution is 1366*768
<Daviey> ?
<williammanda> the video quality isn't good
<Daviey> HD video?
<williammanda> yes...and the native resolution is 1366*768
<williammanda> yes..HD is poor
<Daviey> Have you checked the manual on what the TV is expecting from HDMI
<Daviey> My TV had about 3 options
<williammanda> I'm using Option "UseEDID" "True"
<Daviey> Sorry.. I mean - on the actual TV
<Daviey> my TV would only accept 3 resolutions IIRC
<williammanda> the tech at vizio says you can only expect 640*480 using dvi-hdmi
<Alowishus> that's nuts
<Daviey> williammanda: bah.. full of rubbish
<williammanda> surprised me when he said that
<Daviey> brb.. dog walkies
<Alowishus> wondering if he was thinking S-Video
<williammanda> not sure...we never talked about anything other than using digital
<williammanda> am i missing something or have I got the best I can get so far?
<CBiLL> howdy .. how alpha4 coming along?
<williammanda> if i can't get the resolution to get recognized automatically by using Option "UseEDID" "True" then do i need to you modeline?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-30
<williammanda> back
<williammanda> anyother ideas?
<Daviey> williammanda: my native resolution is "1360x768" and it just works on mine
<Daviey> wanna see my xorg.conf?
<williammanda> tell me how you did it and or what you are using
<Daviey> hmm.. did it yonks ago
<Daviey> Just trial 'n error IIRC
<williammanda> what is IIRC?
<Daviey> if i remember correctly
<williammanda> ty
<Daviey> http://paste.stgraber.org/3164
<williammanda> since useEDID isn't working....I guess I'll need to use modeline?
<Daviey> *shrugs*
<Daviey> That's using nvidia non-free driver
<williammanda> your not using the restricted driver?
<Daviey> am i not?
<williammanda> oh i see you are using the restricted driver
<Daviey> I don't know tbh.. I don't use the box for anything other than myth now
<Daviey> so don't no the insides too well
<Daviey> sorry.. good luck tho
<Daviey> Let me know how you get on
<Daviey> night night
<williammanda> ty
<monolith> This might be a little offtopic. But how much lag does a TV capture card produce? I mean. Would i still be able to plug say a Wii or other games console and still be able to play it on my PC?
<CBiLL> you mean bypassing mythtv?
<CBiLL> it gonna lag no matter what if it going thur mythtv because it being written to the hhd before out to monitor or tv
<monolith> No, not being written to the HDD first. Just viewing it stright though. Bypassing the recording like you say. Would that cause so much lag as to make it unplayable?
<CBiLL> never tried
<monolith> Hmmm.
<Daviey> superm1: ping
<superm1>  hey
<Daviey> woo
<Daviey> Have scripted it
<Daviey> currently only gutsy
<Daviey> and haven't implement variables
<Daviey> but it works
<superm1> only gutsy?
<superm1> why is that?
<Daviey> http://paste.stgraber.org/3166
<Daviey> just haven't made it work with both yet
<superm1> interesting way to do things
<superm1> so you go through and delete the gutsy release
<superm1> essentially
<Daviey> and re-create it
<superm1> i like the style
<Daviey> :)
<superm1> but it needs to be cleaned up variable wise
<Daviey> It's kinda rought atm
<superm1> mind if i change a few things
<Daviey> sure
<superm1> and repastebin it?
<Daviey> Yeah
<Daviey> Can you use variables within cat xyz <EOF etc  $VARIABLE?
<superm1> it'd be nice too if you could create a mirrors.list
<superm1> and clean.sh
<superm1> yea
<Daviey> clean.sh is auto
<superm1> that's what i'm gonna show you
<superm1> its made automatically?
<Daviey> apt-mirror does it
<superm1> can you pastebin the mirrors.list too then
<Daviey> but it's not chmod +x, so you need to use sh /foo/clean.sh
<Daviey> sorry, apt-mirror creates clean.sh
<cornell> I've just upgraded to 0.20.2, run mythtv-setup and added SchedulesDirect as a source, and connected it to the one input.  Upon exiting, it asks if I want to run mythfilldatabase.  I said yes, and it starts downloading from zap2it, successfully.  It continues and starts hitting schedulesdirect.
<Daviey> my current mirror.list = http://paste.stgraber.org/3167
<cornell> I'm getting 401 unauthorized, followed by 200 ok, and some data.
<cornell> Seem right?
<superm1> okay give me ~10 min
<superm1> and you'll see :)
<cornell> And I assume that sometime I can just delete zap2it.
<Daviey> superm1: I need to go to bed . is 3:00am
<superm1> oh man Daviey :)
<superm1> well nice job with all of this today
<Daviey> just got up as daughter woke up
<superm1> you've done great
<superm1> ah
<Daviey> ;)
<superm1> i'll show you tomorrow
<Daviey> email / pm a pastebin
<cornell> Night-night Daviey
<Daviey> so i can see it before you get up
<Daviey> nn
<superm1> nn
<superm1> cornell, that sounds about right
<superm1> you should have just renamed the zap2it source
<superm1> actually
<cornell> k, thanks superm1...  now you tell me ;-)
<superm1> well i thought it was implied :)
<cornell> Should I delete the SD, and rework zap2it?
<cornell> Or... rework zap2it and then delete the old SD ;-)
<cornell> Well... TTFN, Talk to y'all later.
<superm1> oh ok
<superm1> sorry stepped out for a few
<ubotu> New bug: #134726 in mythtv (multiverse) "MythTV 0.20.2 SRU " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134726
<tgm4883> superm1, 200x200 should be great
<superm1> k
<superm1> Daviey, okay i commited the new script to the mythbuntu-weekly-build branch
* tgm4883_laptop just got a warning on ubuntu forums :(
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, why?
<superm1> tgm4883, ?
<CBiLL> how alpha4 coming along?
<superm1> CBiLL, pretty good
<superm1> generated isos a few hours ago
<superm1> and testing looks good on them thus far
<CBiLL> ohhh
<CBiLL> want another beta tester? like right now 8-)
<superm1> well pushing them out is another story
<superm1> my bandwidth here is pretty bad
<superm1> probably tomorrow i'll push them somewhere though
<CBiLL> ah ok
<superm1> or generate them somewhere
<superm1> other than here
<CBiLL> ok cool was hoping to try it soon
<superm1> very soon hopefully :)
<bdmurray> superm1: Is it just me or is keyboard input strange sometimes in mythfrontend and mythtv-setup?
<superm1> bdmurray, strange in what way?
<bdmurray> Tabbing doesn't always work the way I'd expect.
<superm1> oh strange like unintuitive
<superm1> yes in some plugins
<superm1> i completely agree
<bdmurray> But right now on Gutsy in the mythfrontend setup I can't enter anything.
<superm1> multiple monitors?
<bdmurray> No, on my laptop I am just trying to set it up as a frontend only
<bdmurray> I can choose the language
<superm1> ah
<bdmurray> then tab into Host name: but can't do anything
<superm1> tab brings up a virtual keyboard in some cases i think
<superm1> try hitting escape
<bdmurray> still nothing - I can alt+tab out of mythfrontend but can't enter characters or change the field value
<superm1> well you can always set that info up in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt via dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common like your supposed to :)
<bdmurray> That's crazy talk!
<bdmurray> I was reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty_Frontend_Desktop_O
<bdmurray> Which says "After logging back in, start the frontend again."
<superm1> i'm surprised :)
<superm1> someone must have modified that at some point
<bdmurray> well, moving on should a gutsy frontend work with a feisty backend?
<superm1> as long as both are 0.20.2
<superm1> yes
<foxbuntu> wow...a MythbuntuGuest ...is a real one, or just someone playing with the website again?
<superm1> foxbuntu, there has been a lot of them actually
<superm1> seems as though it was a very good idea to implement
<foxbuntu> superm1, nice...sounds good
<superm1> foxbuntu, it appears the usplash is broken somehow or another.
<superm1> i'm trying to regenerate it
<superm1> but its to the the point that it doesnt show at all in my VMs
<superm1> other than that things are ready to go
<superm1> so if you want to sneak in a GTK theme or two........
<foxbuntu> superm1, that blows...that usplash is a pain
<superm1> :)
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> I think I will shoot for Pub 1.0
<foxbuntu> :)
<foxbuntu> to gloss it up
<foxbuntu> which is Oct now right?
<superm1> 1.0?
<superm1> huh?
<foxbuntu> isn't the Mythbuntu offical full release going to be same as Gutsy?
<superm1> where did you get 1.0 from?
<foxbuntu> 1st Mythbuntu public release
<superm1> i don't recall ever calling it that
<superm1> its going to be 7.10
<foxbuntu> well I just did
<superm1> following the gutsy version scheme
<foxbuntu> thats the ubuntu version tho
<foxbuntu> we are the power of.... "MythBuntu"
<superm1> and this is ubuntu - you can convert mythbuntu -> ubuntu or ubuntu -> mythbuntu
<superm1> i dont want to be a spinoff that does its own thing, i'd prefer to stay true to the distro and be friendly to it
<foxbuntu> that would be the transitive property of Mythbuntufication yes
<foxbuntu> thats a great word..
<foxbuntu> Mythbuntufication
<superm1> anyway..
<superm1> the theme needs to be fixed way before that
<foxbuntu> I knows
<superm1> depending how well this alpha turns out, we are either going to alpha 5 or beta next release
<foxbuntu> oh NO!
<foxbuntu> not "BETA"
<foxbuntu> sorry
<foxbuntu> work is getting to me
<superm1> well you know what i hear calms nerves
<superm1> GTK Themes.....
<foxbuntu> really..somehow I seem to differ in opinion there
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, i called someone a filthy pirate after they pretty much said they illegally downloaded movies
<foxbuntu> GTK = Giant Thundering-Rousembue Kick
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, and you got a warning for that?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<superm1> that's pretty ridiculous
<superm1> by forum admins?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> pretty ridiculous
<tgm4883_laptop> its not like they baned me though
<foxbuntu> I would warn tgm4883_laptop too..but that juse because he is tgm4883_laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> lol
<superm1> i hate that the 0.20.2 release thread has turned into "put my favorite problem here, and maybe i'll get it answered"
<superm1> too many unrelated posts in it
<foxbuntu> superm1, thats what digg is for
<superm1> foxbuntu, no i was looking for input to test the -proposed version in feisty
<superm1> not for everyone's opinion about everything
<foxbuntu> or appently the strange urge to assign strange wishlist requests to foxbuntu via the mailing list
<superm1> like what?
<tgm4883_laptop> i replied and asked if it was because I called him filthy or because I called him a pirate or both.  I want to know in case someone says "I just broke into my neighbors house and stole his tv".  I dont want to get warned for calling them a thief
<foxbuntu> like the Y button and C button's in lirc gen
<superm1> isn't that the only one?
<foxbuntu> perhaps
<foxbuntu> or GTK THEMES
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> wait...I picked that one awhile back
<foxbuntu> damn
<superm1> foxbuntu, you want to see all the bugs i'm on?
<superm1> :)
<foxbuntu> well...you are superm1 for a reason...I on the other hand have the nickname slacker
<foxbuntu> :)
<tgm4883_laptop> aparently filthy pirate an inappropriate comment
<foxbuntu> ...and besides...damn it I have this naggin pain in the ass about doing all this extra work
<foxbuntu> superm1, did you hear that TorrentSpy will no longer allow U.S. access to their website?
<superm1> foxbuntu, thats a bit further offtopic than i'd prefer for this channel
<Alowishus> When mythfrontend is auto-run from gdm as configured in Ubuntu, where can I find the frontend log file?  Or do I have to set an option somewhere to get it to log?
<Alowishus> (how's that for topical? ;)
<foxbuntu> superm1, fine...I supposed I could help people...
<superm1> Alowishus, it logs to ~/.xsession-errors right now
<superm1> eventually want to set it up to make a proper log somwhere more sensible, but havent yet
<Alowishus> superm1: ah hah!  ok cool, that works for now
<Alowishus> oh hm but .xsession-errors gets overwritten each time X starts huh
<superm1> exactly why i'd prefer to make a more proper log at some point :)
<Alowishus> hehe
<superm1> you can modify the xsession startup script if you want temporarily to add a | tee ~/my_favorite_log.txt
<Alowishus> ah good ol' tee
<Alowishus> nah no biggie, 98% of the time I'm just going to want to see what's going on underneath currently
<Alowishus> I just ran Import DVD for the first time and it gave me a strange "encoder not runniing press any number key to try starting it" which I found odd
<Alowishus> (though it worked)
<Alowishus> I was just curious what was going on behind the scenes
<superm1> yea that starts mtd
<superm1> myth transcoding daemon
<Alowishus> why doesn't myth just start it... what's the magic behind the number key?
<superm1> well it can start multiple instances of it i think
<superm1> and no use wasting memory if you dont need to :)
<Alowishus> ah true true
<Alowishus> is mtd responsible for the transcoding of TV too?
<superm1> na, that's mythtranscode
<Alowishus> strange
<superm1> they use a common code base i think
<superm1> but are two sep apps
<Alowishus> hey did your 20.2 builds with the extra SD patches make it to -proposed yet?
<superm1> Alowishus, let me see
<Alowishus> hehe
<Alowishus> I saw earlier that you were having to go through some re-approval process
<superm1> yea
* superm1 shrugs
<superm1> archive admins need to re-ack them
<superm1> looks like they haven't been acked yet
<Alowishus> wack
<superm1> the process is quite annoying, and i can see why very few apps get a SRU done for htem
<superm1> them even
<Alowishus> I guess that's a good thing... stable is stable
<superm1> the extra SD patches only affect very few people too
<superm1> at least is my understanding
<Alowishus> well you had to go through the whole mess for 20.2 in the first place though, no?  I guess a subsequent minor patch to that shouldn't require running the entire gauntlet again...
<superm1> you would think right?
<superm1> :)
<Alowishus> oh ok I see now... DVD transcoding runs as a daemon so you can go watch other things and then come back through the 10ft UI and see the status
<Alowishus> nifty
<Alowishus> re superm1
<superm1> my wifi is really acting up tonight.
<Alowishus> sun spots :P
<superm1> its dark outside....
<superm1> hmm
<superm1> :)
<Alowishus> heading to bed... night!
<superm1> Daviey, revno 11 of the branch here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-weekly-build.  I just realized i forgot to commit earlier :)
<laga> re
<laga> weird FTBS in mythbuntu-artwork ;)
<superm1> laga, yea i fixed it
<superm1> it was a -fPIC
<superm1> im surprised that people got CCed on that besides me
<laga> no worries
<laga> you're up late ;)
<superm1> well i was in bed but heard the laptop beeping
<superm1> so i got back up
<superm1> before i went to bed i tested a4 as much as i could
<superm1> things look good on my end
<laga> you need to turn the speakers off and get some rest. sorry for making you get up
<superm1> the funny thing is it was 2 rooms away
<superm1> and i still heard it :)
<laga> i just got up to check my emails, i'll go back to bed now
<laga> heh
<laga> your geek senses were tingling
<superm1> well i should leave another note for Daviey anyhow
<superm1> if he can do an a4 build on uk.weekbuilds.mythbuntu.org
<superm1> that'd probably be the easiest way to float the ISO around
<superm1> either that or a torrent, but i think i'd make a poor starting seed
<laga> i should try the build script again, too
<superm1> the iso build script?
<laga> how much upload have you got?
<laga> yes
<superm1> let me make sure i commited my change to it ttoday
<superm1> well at home 256kbits up
<superm1> at school i can probably do much better
<superm1> but not for a large part of the day
<laga> 256kbit/s.. that's enough ;)
<superm1> not kb
<superm1> kbit :)
<laga> 28kb/s IIRC
<superm1> yea about
<superm1> that's if i'm quite lucky though
<laga> ah, cable
<superm1> yea....
<superm1> okay well if you want to try, its all set to use the new PPA and all
<superm1> in the script
<superm1> so it should just be a matter of NEW_DIRECTORY=blah/to/blah/blah sudo sh mythbuntu_install.sh
<laga> yup
<superm1> revno 13 is what i pushed up
<laga> BTW
<laga> trunk packages are 0.20.1-foo while official packages are 0.20.2-foo. can't i just switch trunk over to 0.20.99?
<superm1> well didnt the trunk libversion number bump too?
<superm1> or no
<superm1> but i guess that makes sense
<superm1> 0.20.99
<laga> yes
<superm1> in case there are any subreleases between now and 0.21
<superm1> you dont have to fight them
<laga> because that's what it is essentially
<laga> yup
<superm1> good call
<superm1> okay back to bed for me then
<superm1> nn
<laga> g'night
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
(tgm4883/#ubuntu-mythtv) right, so it is something inside one of the files?
(superm1/#ubuntu-mythtv) beats me where the issue came from :)
(tgm4883/#ubuntu-mythtv) me too
(tgm4883/#ubuntu-mythtv) i'm looking to see if there is a command that will search all files in a dir for a string
(superm1/#ubuntu-mythtv) strings
(superm1/#ubuntu-mythtv) is the command
(tgm4883/#ubuntu-mythtv) see, thats why your super, you know it all :)
<jams> grep would do it as well
<superm1> or even better, strings | grep liblib
<tgm4883> grep was the one I saw first
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> i dont know if strings | grep liblib is doing anything
<tgm4883> if it is, it's very low cpu usage
<superm1> strings FILE | grep liblib
<superm1> or grep "liblib" -R directory
<tgm4883> this is the example i found first
<tgm4883> grep -R 192.168.1.1 /etc/* | less
<superm1> yea same basic idea
<tgm4883> i'll try again
<tgm4883> but it didn't work last time
<superm1> it might be happening at compile time
<superm1> and that's why your not finding it
<superm1> attaching a prefix somehow
<tgm4883> could be
<superm1> that's actually quite probable
<tgm4883> so what I should do is compile it and send the output of the compiler to a file then search the file?
<tgm4883> and hopefully that would work?
<superm1> well you can grab the built binary from the ppa
<superm1> and search it
<tgm4883> right, but that wouldn't really show me where it was set in the source to do that would it?
<superm1> well i guess not
<superm1> you'll have to play around a bit though
<superm1> i've gotta jet
<superm1> i'll be back later
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tgm4883> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35678/
<tgm4883> libmythstream is only in this one area
<erkaberka> Is mythbuntu supposed to be a dist that should be used for mythtv "only" boxes? cause if thats the case, shouldnt for example gdm be removed to make it faster to load and so on?
<tgm4883> erkaberka, isn't gdm not installed?
<erkaberka> hum. gdm is installed
<erkaberka> Shouldnt gdm and other "unnecessary" stuff be removed if you are supposed to make a mythbox that starts up fast and so on
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> ideally, i believe that you are right, I think what happened is that it is lower on the list of things to do and was pushed back to gutsy +1
<tgm4883> i'm just basing that off of 1 blueprint i see though
<erkaberka> ah okay. where can I see those blueprints?
<tgm4883> all blueprints are here https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/  the one i see related to this is https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/start-fe-from-init
<erkaberka> nice thank you!
<tgm4883> we use launchpad for development, so bugs, blueprints, q&a, will all be there
<erkaberka> allright =)
<laga> re
<laga> net outage at home :/
<tgm4883> :(
<tgm4883> thats no fun
<tgm4883> laga, where is the mythbuntu ppa?
<tgm4883> erkaberka, thats not saying that it can't be in mythbuntu 7.10, but it's not likely
<laga> looked in the build sript?
<tgm4883> ah just found it
<tgm4883> laga, I thought you tested the mythstream package I built?
<laga> uh
<laga> i don't remmber, TBH
<erkaberka> tgm4883: yep allright
<tgm4883> laga, thats cool, i gotta find out why it's broke
<laga> id ont have my dev stuff, i'm at the gf's place
<laga> looks like my cable is still offline.
<rhpot1991> heh, turns out my icons were working fine and I was just being overly paranoid
<erkaberka> tgm4883: isnt there something thats called directfb or similiar? that would be kinda cool to have as an option maybe
<rhpot1991> seems mkiconmap.pl is still busted though, even with the nightly build of xmltv
<tgm4883> erkaberka, not sure
<laga> :/
* laga wanders off
<erkaberka> okay
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, I thought mkiconmap.pl was depreciated
<tgm4883> erkaberka, I don't know much about that, but you're welcome to submit a blueprint if you think mythbuntu needs something.  I just don't have the time right now
<rhpot1991> it is my understanding it is for the svn trunk, but if your running ubuntu packages you can't use the new channel_icons.pl anyways
<erkaberka> delivery: deffered, means what? yeah I think i will after some more research =)
<rhpot1991> my mkiconmap just constanly rejects zip codes, and google tells me that its generaly caused by xmltv being out of date
<tgm4883> deffered, means at least next release
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Channel_icons
<erkaberka> allright, should be nice with pxe-booting in the future then :D
<Daviey> back
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> i can't find the problem anywhere
<tgm4883> hopefully alpha 4 will show me the problem
<laga> is alpha4 already available for download?
<tgm4883> laga hasn't checked his email :)
<tgm4883> we need to build it
<tgm4883> superm1, sent us instructions to do that.  We need to build and test today
<laga> i saw them
<tgm4883> ah
<laga> i'm on 1mbit/s right now...
<tgm4883> :(
<tgm4883> well i'm about to build and test, so we will see what happens
<laga> i'd rather have a centralised build.. better for mirros anyways
<tgm4883> well thats the benefit of checking the md5sum right?
<tgm4883> you can download or build it yourself
<tgm4883> and make sure its right
<laga> if i build it myself, i'm almost sure that the md5sum will differ
<tgm4883> it would be nice if someone would answer my question on launchpad
<tgm4883> im trying to find out what it takes for mythbuntu to be a distrobution instead of just a project
<tgm4883> i think then the iso's would be built on launchpad, but im not exactly sure about everything
<laga> does it matter where the isos are built?
<laga> it can't be that hard to push up 400M
<tgm4883> no, but i think there are other benefits of being a distrobution
<tgm4883> although, it would probably help with building other arch's, ie ppc
<tgm4883> you can't build amd64 or ppc on a i386 can you?
<laga> hum
<laga> building mythtv packages? no
<laga> assembling the iso? probably
<laga> actually
<laga> you should be able to set up a cross compile environment
<laga> dunno if it's worth the trouble
<tgm4883> to do amd64 on an x86?
<laga> yes
<laga> you can dso mips on i386
<tgm4883> hmm
<laga> s/dso/do/
<laga> just need a cross compiler
<Daviey> laga: I'm building now
<tgm4883> interesting
<Daviey> for i386
<tgm4883> Daviey, im also building for i386 right now
<tgm4883> did superm1, put up his md5sum somewhere?
<Daviey> tgm4883: cool
<Daviey> I'm building it on uk.cdimage.mythbuntu.org tho :)
<tgm4883> im building it locally
<laga> tgm4883: you can build the packages on a ppa
<laga> i'm building for i386 now
<tgm4883> yep, you can now
<laga> will take a while, though
<Daviey> laga: we can build the ISO?
<Daviey> on ppa?
<laga> Daviey: no
<laga> i'm building it locally.
<laga> gotta go, ttyl
<Daviey> bye
<Daviey> hmm.. what about liblame ;)
<tgm4883> hmm, lets try this again
<tgm4883> my first build failed
<tgm4883> :(
<tgm4883> i think it's because the directories didn't exist
<Daviey> what directories?
<Daviey> That is a bug in the script.. it should mkdir them
<tgm4883> where i want the iso to be built in
<Daviey> ah
<tgm4883> i didn't have /home/thomas/mythbuntu/iso/alpha4/
<Daviey> Need to make it so it warns.. but it shouldn't force a make incase you have a bad location imo
<Daviey> Hmm
<Daviey> Segmentation fault
<Daviey> dpkg: error processing sysklogd (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<tgm4883> failed again
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tgm4883> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35687/
<keescook> ye-haw: Last mythfilldatabase run started on 2007-08-30 07:35 and ended on 2007-08-30 07:36. Successful.
<keescook> SD data loading confirmed
<Barry253> hi all
<Barry253> need help with building svn for the first time - anyone want to help an SVN newbie?  :-)
<Barry253> got 95% of the way...
<Daviey> tgm4883: apt-get install time
<ubotu> New bug: #134801 in mythplugins (multiverse) "Mythplugins 0.20.2 SRU " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134801
<tgm4883_laptop> Barry253, have you looked in #mythtv-users
<Barry253> tgm - i'm there now - but this is on feisty, so i thought it might be more applicable
<Daviey> superm1: ping
<Barry253> if this room is only for mythbuntu, then i apologize
<tgm4883_laptop> well, it sounds as if it has more to do with mythtv than feisty.  Doesn't matter to me where you get help though, I can't help you with svn though
<Barry253> i'm not sure, that's the thing
<tgm4883_laptop> have you asked in mythtv-users?  I would do that, as you're more likely to get help their as there are more users with a better idea of building svn I would think
<Barry253> Daviey - thanks for the advice. i'm not a total newbie, and i'd like to upgrade to svn (and deal with all the stuff that comes with it)
<Daviey> Barry253: i would suggest #mythtv-users atm
<Daviey> Or check the wiki
<Daviey> We are are a lttle busy at the moment trying to build the next mythbuntu release
<Barry253> will do, thanks. and good luck w/mythbuntu, it's looking like a great project
<Daviey> :)
<laga> another 30 minutes till the d/l is finished
<laga> Barry253: very soon, there'll be trunk builds fr feisty and gutsy
<laga> but not tonight
<laga> you can get the trunk packaging stuff from the mythbuntu project page in launchpad. however, i can't walk you trhpough building it. it's DVD time ;)
<Barry253> cool, thanks
<MythbuntuGuest66> How do you login into the mysql database for the first time?
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest66, what do you mean?  Where are you try.......
<tgm4883> I guess he didn't want to stick around
<Daviey> tgm4883: how is the build going?
<tgm4883> much better, although I wish I would have changed the repo to download from
<Daviey> not working here..
<tgm4883> :(
<tgm4883> what part?
<Daviey> wait 1
<Daviey> http://uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/buildlog
<Daviey> just restarted it
<Daviey> you will see the errors
<tgm4883> ?
<tgm4883> the errors at the top?
<Daviey> naa
<tgm4883> or i need to wait for it to error again
<Daviey> i'll tell you when
<tgm4883> k
<Daviey> now
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> I wonder if mine did that too?
<Daviey> halting now
<tgm4883> is there a log file somewhere or do i need to manually specify that?
<Daviey> i created that wih NEW_DIRECTORY=/home/mythbuntu/build  sudo sh mythbuntu_install.sh > ~/html/weeklybuilds/buildlog
<Daviey> basically what would have been onscreen, into a txt file
<tgm4883> right
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> yours downloaded a lot less than mine
<Daviey> :o
<tgm4883> are you building in a gutsy env?
<Daviey> no
<Daviey> feisty
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> with the gutsy debootstrap
<Daviey> I'm using an apt-catcher rather than a proper repo
<Daviey> but that shouldn't matter
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> i am building mine in a gutsy chroot, and I had to d/l 527 packages
<Daviey> trying again
<Daviey> -- that looks better
<Daviey> Arg!
<Daviey> I: Configuring tasksel...
<Daviey> W: Failure while configuring base packages.  This will be attempted 5 times.
<Daviey> I: Configuring module-init-tools...
<Daviey> W: Failure while configuring base packages.  This will be attempted 5 times.
<Daviey> W: Failure while configuring base packages.  This will be attempted 5 times.
<Daviey> need to sort out --- module-init-tools;
<tgm4883> f me
<tgm4883> I just broke it
<tgm4883> lol
<Daviey> how?
<tgm4883> I was going to copy and paste where I was in the build
<tgm4883> so not thinking, i hit ctrl-c
<Daviey> haha
<tgm4883> my mythbuntu iso is only 53 MB
<Daviey> arg!
<Daviey> it 'just worked' on pegasys - the old machine
<tgm4883> well at least now I can tell it to go into a log
<tgm4883> there goes 30 minutes of building
<Daviey> can you make your log avaliable via www?
<Daviey> do you have apache2/httpd installed?
<tgm4883> probably not, I would need to open a firewall and set the log onto my fileserver
<tgm4883> sec, let me check
<erkaberka> tgm4883: in case you wanted to read some about directfb and mythtv: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_MythTV_in_Framebuffer
<erkaberka> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MythTV_in_Framebuffer that one is probably better though :P
<batrix> hello i'm having issues connecting to my backend server with the frontend on the same machine it says its  unable to connect and asks if the server is running which it is
<tgm4883> batrix, what ip address are you specifying for your backend?
<batrix> tgm4883, i'm not using localhost i'm using my ip my router assigned me
<tgm4883> there is your problem.  You either need to specify 127.0.0.1, or change mysql to allow connections from other than localhost
<tgm4883> is this on mythbuntu?
<batrix> its just plain mythtv
<batrix> i tried 127....
<tgm4883> 127.0.0.1 didn't work either?
<batrix> nope
<tgm4883> hmm
<batrix> sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend start
<batrix> mythbackend already running, use restart instead.
<tgm4883> do you have mythweb installed?
<batrix> no
<Daviey> - sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<batrix> says upgrade needing tables when i do that
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> sounds like you need to repair myth database
<batrix> yeah?
<batrix> i forget what i need to run for that
<Daviey> http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-22.html
<Daviey> "MySQL database is corrupt"
<Daviey> (not deffo that, but won;t hurt to try)
<batrix> hmmm maybe its the permissions
<batrix> how do i set mythtv to default user/pass?
<batrix> are you there man?
<batrix> my database is fine
<laga> isn't "mythtv service" in ubiquity a bit misleading? what does that do?
<laga> superm1: ubiquity in alpah4: even when no proprietary video driver is detected, i can still configure tv-out. is this intentional?
<Daviey> laga: yours built okay?
<batrix> hey daviey i'm doing the full install all over again
<Daviey> batrix: of ubuntu+mythtv or mythbuntu
<batrix> ubuntu+mythtv
<batrix> i fixed it :)
<Daviey> cool
<Daviey> how?
<batrix> idk i think the setup was messed up somewhere
<batrix> but i did a complete removal of everything
<batrix> what card are you using?
<batrix> odd some of the channels have echos in the sounds and other channels aren't coming in
<laga> Daviey: well, it spit out an iso
<Daviey> size?
<laga> 211122 extents written (412 MB)
<laga> 413M /home/remastersys/mythbuntu.iso
<laga> blah
<laga> ubiquity crashed
<Daviey> sounds about right
<Daviey> oops
<laga> i'm watching "abbel" right now... that movie is annoying me :/
<Daviey> killall mythfrontend
<laga> s/abbel/babel/
<laga> naw, it's on the dvd player
<Daviey> oh..  that film sucks
<laga> 7.7/10 on IMDB, though
<Daviey> yeah.. that's why i got it!
<laga> on a positive note: my main frontend at home not almost works like it should
<Daviey> but it has much in common with donkeys
<laga> twinview did the trick..
<laga> heh
<Daviey> well.. why isn't my build script working?!
<laga> i'm not a big fan of african incest
<laga> what's the problem?
<Daviey> http://uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/buildlog
<laga> worky without your mirror?
<Daviey> eh?
<Daviey> The script craps out halfway
<laga> s/worky/does it work/
<laga> W: Failure while configuring base packages.  This will be attempted 5 times.
<laga> ^^
<Daviey> yep
<Daviey> 2D2D"module-init-tools"
<Daviey> *stumped*
<laga> :/
<laga> do you have a gutsy debootstrap?
<tgm4883> looks like it built for me
<tgm4883> and took 17 minutes to build
<laga> looks like i don't have my launchpad password here
<laga> *sigh*
<laga> and FFS! people need to learn to quote emails properly
<Daviey> heh
<tgm4883> is there a md5sum to check my iso against?
<Daviey> did install debootstrap, but it was v.small
<Daviey> let me try again
<laga> 51b44731268ba6efa0ffb7b44a6709bf  mythbuntu-7.10~070830-i386.iso
<laga> tgm4883: but why do you think that the md5sums will be the same?
<Daviey>  49112 2007-08-21 14:04 debootstrap_1.0.3_all.deb
<Daviey> installed ^
<tgm4883> why would they not be?  Wouldn't it be a bit for bit match if it's correct?
<Daviey> tgm4883: something minor like 'local' being different may change the md5
<Daviey> *possibly*
<laga> tgm4883: no. different time stamps? updated packages?
<tgm4883> otherwise, whats the point in everyone building the iso?
<laga> tgm4883: it's easier to distribute it that way ;) i asusme there'll be master iso later on
<tgm4883> easier to distribute?  supposedly it takes around 1 hour to build the iso (took me 17 minutes).  I can d/l the iso in 10 minutes
<tgm4883> so it's not faster
<tgm4883> Secondly, why would we test something that isn't the alpha4 RC?
<laga> just dont ask ;)
* tgm4883 just does as he is told
<laga> heh
<laga> ok, my ubiquity crash logs are here: http://www.pastebin.ca/676170 http://www.pastebin.ca/676167 http://www.pastebin.ca/676168
<laga> you don't have to click
<laga> it's jsut for my reference
<laga> easier than writin it down, so i just ssh'ed to my irssi from the VM ;)
<Daviey> laga: fancy sharing your buildlog
<Daviey> ?
<laga> sure.
<laga> Daviey: my build log is not complete :/
<laga> konsole buffer was too small
<Daviey> arg
<laga> i can rebuild.
<Daviey> :)
<laga> assuming the .debs are cached
<Daviey> yeah.. you might go over your 1TB cap ;)
<laga> my 1TB cap is on my rented server
<laga> this is a 1mbit/s line.. and rather slow ;)
<Daviey> oh
<Daviey> don't worry if not cached..
<tgm4883> Daviey, my buildlog is up at the address i pmed you if you want
<Daviey> tgm4883: cool
<tgm4883> for some reason I can't write directly to it, but I can copy it over after im done
<Daviey> yeah.. probably the apache2 user doesn't have NFS access
<laga> Daviey: it's not cached, i'm just downloading it again
<tgm4883> so this one is from my successful build.  At least, I think it is successful
<laga> the script *should* cache, but that seems to be broken
<laga> ah well, back to the movie..
<Daviey> laga: don't worry - it prob won't show anything helpful
<tgm4883> would this be the correct way to password mythweb http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-14.html#ss14.2
<Daviey> tgm4883: Doesn't seem to help :(
<tgm4883> :(
<Daviey> I'm using an apt-catcher; but that shouldn't make a difference
<Daviey> config of "module-init-tools" is the issue :(
<Daviey> Hmm.. should it matter that i'm building on an xen(i686) kernel?
<laga> i doubt it
<laga> i can't believe that i wasted one hour of my life on this movie.
<laga> Daviey: i'll pastebin the buildlog
<Daviey> it *must* be the apt-catcher causing the prob
<Daviey> where is superm1?
<laga> http://www.pastebin.ca/676212
<Daviey> ta
<laga> Daviey: sorry, wrong log
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> Well i'm building it @ home now and it's working fine
<laga> what's apt-catcher? some kind of apt procxy?
<laga> ffs
<Daviey> yeah
<Daviey> Basically.. if i use the apt-catcher it doesn't come out of my bw allowance
<Daviey> seems to work fine.. except one package
<laga> ffs.
<laga> upload is saturated
<laga> i need to gzip the buiold log
<Daviey> superm1 added the ability to use ppa as a 'backup' repo
<Daviey> I wonder how i can do that with offical repo
<Daviey> With 99% coming from the apt-catcher?
<laga> ah, you don't need the build log anymore i giess
<laga> guesS*
<laga> dunno :(
<laga> how much bw do you have?
<Daviey> erm
<Daviey> lemme check
<Daviey> 40Gb
<Daviey> I might up it to 50Gb
<laga> that's not a lot
* superm1 sneaks in
<laga> nice, looks like a new 26mbit plan will be announced soon by my ISP
<laga> *drools*
<laga> hi superm1
* Daviey slaps superm1 for sneaking off
<superm1> hi laga
<superm1> Daviey, i had other things to attend to all day, like courses :)
<Daviey> bah.. you need to drop out of uni/college
<Daviey> dedicate to mythbuntu
<superm1> well give me some cash for it
<superm1> and i'll be glad to
<Daviey> okay.. give me your bank details
<superm1> haha
<Daviey> right
<Daviey> not building on uk.week'
<superm1> alright so how comes ISO gen?
<superm1> why?
<Daviey> http://uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/buildlog
<Daviey> erm.. it's quit big
<Daviey> do you want me to trim it?
<superm1> yea like 4 megs or so?
<superm1> that's normal if you use tee
<superm1> woah um what mirro rdid you use to build this?
<laga> superm1: ubqiuity failed on me. i can't file a bug till tomorrow, but you can look at the logs if you want to
<superm1> it didnt debootstrap:
<Daviey> apt-catcher + gb.ubuntu*
<superm1> W: Failure while configuring base packages.  This will be attempted 5 times.
<superm1> I: Configuring module-init-tools...
<superm1> W: Failure while configuring base packages.  This will be attempted 5 times.
<superm1> W: Failure while configuring base packages.  This will be attempted 5 times.
<superm1> W: Failure while configuring base packages.  This will be attempted 5 times.
<superm1> W: Failure while configuring base packages.  This will be attempted 5 times.
<superm1> I: Base system installed successfully.
<superm1> OK
<Daviey> superm1: gutsy debootstrap is installed
<Daviey> from dpkg -i deboot*.deb
<superm1> right, but off your mirror it didn't debootstrap right it looks like
<superm1> because if you get any warnings there, it throws off the entire build
<superm1> did you change locales or anything too?
<superm1> that can also throw off items
<Daviey> no
<Daviey> arg! ust built at home and it's 54M
<superm1> it should come out to ~413mb
<Daviey> oh - genisoimage: No space left on device. cannot fwrite 32768*1
<superm1> laga, ubiquity failed???
<superm1> what?
<superm1> doing what?
<laga> 22:28 < laga> ok, my ubiquity crash logs are here: http://www.pastebin.ca/676170 http://www.pastebin.ca/676167 http://www.pastebin.ca/676168
<rambo3> this is why i like mediaportal
<laga> superm1: when it installed $stuff, after the question marathon
<superm1> erk.
<superm1> rambo3, mediaportal has to have a development cycle just like all projects, you just might not see it :)
<tgm4883> superm1, in other news, I think* mine built correctly
* Daviey slaps tgm4883 
* tgm4883 falls off chair
<superm1> mine built fine.
<superm1> its those UK folk.
<tgm4883> you know what it is
<tgm4883> exactly ^^^
<rambo3> superm1, offcours i see it am testing RCs.
<Daviey> superm1: you probably mispelt something then
<Daviey> :)
<superm1> laga, what language did you set?
<laga> superm1: german
<Daviey> rambo3: tell us why < rambo3> this is why i like mediaportal
<superm1> have you dont that before?
<laga> superm1: don't remember, TBH
<superm1> laga, okay let me try locally here myself in german and see what i come up with
<laga> k
<superm1> tgm4883, on yours that you generated, everything working out ok?
<tgm4883> installing now in vm
<laga> sweet. looks like people using my ISP will be upgraded to 26mbit/s get to pay 4 less/month next month
<rambo3> Daviey, i wont troll but mediaportal is different league. No .py errors no it may work it may not work. 'I used mythtv about 2 years ago. I am just checking to see if there is progress.
<Daviey> laga: upload speed?
<Daviey> rambo3: why on earth would we get py errors?
<tgm4883> superm1, is there a way to tell who reviewed mythstream?
<superm1> tgm4883, who reviewed it?  Revu's old stuff got nuked
<laga> Daviey: 1mbit/s
<superm1> why?
<tgm4883> I got an email.....let me forward to you
<superm1> rambo3, you walked in during some testing between us before we're about to announce alpha4
<superm1> rambo3, so of course we may run into issues
<laga> rambo3: just a quick FYI: mythbutnu is *alpha*. the stuff we're testing right now is not even alpha, it's the beta version of an alpha release. please troll elsewhere.
<tgm4883> superm1, ygm
<superm1> rambo3, i'm sure that mediaportal has similar development discussions
<Daviey> laga: that's dissapointing..  mine is 768kib for 20mbit
<tgm4883> its 2 emails, thats the whole convo
<laga> can someone please tell me how i am supposed to sign the code of conduct to be come an ubuntero when there are people like that?!
<Daviey> laga: I see the CoC as
<Daviey> 'best effort' :)
<laga> Daviey: it's 768kbit/s upload and 16mbit/s download now. i guess they don't like giving too much upload due to p2p apps
<tgm4883> superm1, god himself develops mediaportal and there are no flaws
<laga> ah, mediaportal was abandoned 2000 years ago then ;)
<superm1> rambo3, i dont mind someone coming in here to compare products, but if your going to compare us, please do so on a release
<tgm4883> or should I shed a bad light on mediaportal?
<tgm4883> s/god/allah
<superm1> guys lets not get into a heated argument in here over products ok :)
<tgm4883> Just clean fun ;)
<rambo3> superm1, no problem. is it easy to conver mp skinns to mythtv
<laga> rambo3: please try #mythtv-users
<superm1> laga, no one warned it changes my keyboard locale by default when i choose german :)
<rambo3> i was banned from #mythtv-users i ll check
<laga> superm1: heh.
<laga> ah
<tgm4883> apparently rambo3 hasn't seen http://mantis.team-mediaportal.com/my_view_page.php
<laga> i probably remember you then
<laga> yeah
<laga> the chess guy.
<rambo3> haha
<tgm4883> superm1, it appears to have installed correctly
<laga> i know i'm being thin-skinned, but we need a closed developers room...
<Daviey> laga: i think you might have a point
<Daviey> maybe not closed
<Daviey> just -dev talk
<tgm4883> whoa
<tgm4883> I just saw a huge flaw in mediaportal
<superm1> i didn't think we were that big yet that we needed that, but you may be correct
<tgm4883> Under Requirements Software components
<tgm4883> Operating System:
<tgm4883>     * Windows XP SP2: With WindowsXP you are able to use MediaPortal with one DVB TVCard or multiple Analog TVCards.
<tgm4883>     * Windows MCE 2005 RU2: With Windows MCE you are able to use MediaPortal with more than 1 DVB TV Card!
<Daviey> superm1: ie support requests in the middle of dev talk
<tgm4883> Recommended System Requirements:
<tgm4883>     * CPU: 2.0 Ghz or higher / 2.8 Ghz for analog software tv-cards
<tgm4883> ^^^ Seriously
<laga> i don't even follow #mythtv-users anymore that closely
<laga> i can't stand it anymore after 4 yours :)
<Daviey> laga: did you get http auth working for mythweb?
<jams> laga-  lots of people feel that way
<Daviey> (and into the package)?
<superm1> tgm4883, i see the mail now
<superm1> tgm4883, if you can reinstate those changelog entries
<laga> jams: especially juski :>
<jams> heh
<laga> Daviey: fixes or trunk?
<superm1> and fix the problem that was encountered wtih the liblib, i'll reupload a new revision
<jams> i won' tsay anything else
<Daviey> laga: either?
<Daviey> Juski is a nice chap really
<Daviey> I met him a few months ago
<laga> Daviey: trunk gave me some trouble the other day, haven't tried fixes. my installer crashed ;)
<laga> i'll install again
<superm1> laga, i wish i knew what step it was really on right now as it progressed :)
* Daviey passes superm1 his phrasebook
<superm1> laga, okay looking at this, it might actually be a bug in kde-guidance
<superm1> because that is where i inherited the xorgconfig.py
<superm1> but i need to investigate a little closer
<laga> i can try to reproduce it that'd help
<superm1> well i just did :)
<Daviey> superm1: When you've done that - the build script, is it possible to use a BASE_MIRROR and and a BACKUP_MIRROR, where 99% of packages get downloaded from the BASE?
<superm1> Daviey, you mean instead of BASE and SUPLEMENTAL?
<tgm4883> superm1, other than I didn't run mythtv-setup, it looks to be working fine
<Daviey> well if i use a particular 'mirror' it doesn't deduct from my bandwidth allocation
<tgm4883> (except mythstream)
<Daviey> but i think that's what's causing the issue
<superm1> Daviey, once you have the packages downloaded, they should cache in /var/cache/apt/archives
<superm1> i link to the filesystem in the script to look there
<Daviey> superm1: laga reckons the cache isn't working properly
<tgm4883> superm1, where did you say it was looking for liblibmythstream?
<Alowishus> any idea what might cause schedule browsing on a remote frontend to be *ridiculously* slow?  like 30+ seconds for the guide to come up, and then 2 to 20 seconds for each press of the cursor to browse around on the grid??
<DaveMorris> superm1: are the backups been created on mythbuntu.org?
<Daviey> DaveMorris: have you built amd64?
<tgm4883> DaveMorris, the backups of mythbuntu.org are on a different server
<Daviey> Alowishus: what theme?  Good network connection?
<superm1> tgm4883, i saw it in .xsession-errors
<Daviey> How many channels?
<superm1> DaveMorris, something actually went wrong with them
<superm1> i need to talk to jumpkick
<DaveMorris> Daviey: I've not had the mail from superm1 with the instructions
<superm1> he put a different process in place
<superm1> DaveMorris, i sent a mail
<Daviey> DaveMorris: doh!
<superm1> to the ml
<Daviey> DaveMorris: subscribe to the ML!
<DaveMorris> ok, coz I noticed I'd not downloaded any backups so wasn't sure if they where bene created
<superm1> i thought DaveMorris was subscribed
<DaveMorris> I was, with my mythbuntu address ;)
<superm1> haha
<Alowishus> Daviey: GANT, but it seems to happen regardless of theme... local home network
<superm1> of course
<superm1> DaveMorris, well the mailling list is luckily logged
<DaveMorris> link for the lazy?
<superm1> so see http://lists.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mythtv
<Daviey> Alowishus: might be worth trying in #mythtv-users
<Alowishus> Daviey: this was a working setup under an older Fedora-based install... the backend and frontend were re-done under Ubuntu and this problem has reared its head
<Alowishus> Daviey: ok yeah I can try in there... might wait until I'm right there in front of it, but was trying to get a general idea of where to look...
<Daviey> Alowishus: can i suggest you raise a bug on launchpad?
<Daviey> I've never really heard of tat issue before
<Alowishus> Daviey: yeah it seems strange
<laga> Alowishus: maybe the channel icons vanished and it's still trying to load them - that should show up in the logs
<Alowishus> laga: good thought, but have explicitly turned off channel icons
<laga> hum
<Alowishus> Daviey: not necessarily saying it's an Ubuntu problem - could just be an obscure configuration change that happened in the transition
<laga> do you have a lot of channels? maybe it's a slow mysqld
<Alowishus> laga: no... ~70 of basic cable
<laga> hum :::::(
<Alowishus> yeah it's a stumper
<laga> sorry, running out of ideas then
<Alowishus> heh
<laga> i'm going to bed now
<Alowishus> nite :)
<Daviey> Alowishus: have you checked the logs?
<Daviey> start mythfrontend from console
<Daviey> see if it whinges
<Alowishus> Daviey: yeah nothing in the logs
<williammanda> hey guys...got a question
<Alowishus> oh and to counter the MySQLd question - MythWeb works just fine
<Alowishus> fast
<williammanda> i'm trying to get a vizio tv working with a nvidia 7300le video card via dvi to hdmi cable.....
<williammanda> EDID isn't seeing all the hd resolutions....
<williammanda> I tried using modeline & metamode but no luck...
<williammanda> the tv has 1366*768 native res but EDID only allows 1280*720
<williammanda> any ideas?
<DaveMorris> build is running
<tgm4883> williammanda, not really any ideas, i think that is what I have mine running at and the tv shows it as 1366*768.  Let me ssh in and find out
* Daviey has built i386 @ home
<Daviey> 412Mb
<Daviey> if the MD5Sum is lucky nuff to be the same - 0f0980287c1823ba53527b6fac74ec93  mythbuntu-7.10~070830-i386.iso
<DaveMorris> are the mythbuntu mailing address gonna be back up and running soon? Do I have an account to upload the iso?
<williammanda> Here are my xorg.conf & xorg log http://paste.stgraber.org/3208 http://paste.stgraber.org/3207
<tgm4883> williammanda,  Modes      "1280x768" "1024x768" in my xorg.conf
<superm1> Daviey, i doubt they will be the same
<superm1> that owuld be great if they were
<superm1> but i doubt
<DaveMorris> Will Daviey give me an ssh account on the uk mirror ;)
<Daviey> DaveMorris: Are you trustworth <grin>
<superm1> 3a51989eab9ce4a8964471ccc4bbc25e  mythbuntu-7.10~070830-i386.iso
<DaveMorris> well you shared a room with me ;)
<superm1> DaveMorris, have to ask foxbuntu if he ever gets his server up :)
<Daviey> and you snoored all bloody night
<superm1> that guy is taking ages on it
<tgm4883> hmm
<DaveMorris> I was tired/drunk/slept like a baby
<Daviey> heh
<superm1> laga, i'm having a hard time tracking that down.  I can't find _setlocale anywhere in python2.5
<superm1> just setlocale
<DaveMorris> http://mirror.cs.umn.edu is a slow mirror ;)
<tgm4883> i think that still needs to be changed, as its that mirror in mythbuntu iso
<superm1> tgm4883, which?
<DaveMorris> (23:27:36) DaveMorris: http://mirror.cs.umn.edu is a slow mirror ;)
<tgm4883> mirror.cs.umn.edu
<superm1> i just lost my web access
<superm1> oh its fast for anyone on Internet2 :)
<superm1> the resultant install mirror ends up as a locale specific one
<DaveMorris> I'm on SuperJANET and it's only 350KB/s
<tgm4883> I need to get me some Internet2.  Can I pick that up at walmart?
<superm1> on campus i get 1-2mb/s when downloading on it
<superm1> on campus of course
<tgm4883> so we all need to enroll then
<superm1> actually that is something else that needs to be looked at
<superm1> i can't figure out why it still looks for the server when the packages are on the disk
<superm1> i swear it was installing from on the disk at some poit
<DaveMorris> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SuperJANET is my network, now why can we peer with Internet2
<superm1> point
<DaveMorris> btw I'm getting perl locale warnings with the build superm1
<superm1> DaveMorris, it must be from the machine you build on
<Daviey> DaveMorris: that should be fine
<Daviey> Default to C
<superm1> having a different locale set during build
<superm1> i'm not sure why though
<superm1> tgm4883, you didnt get those i'm sure?
<tgm4883> sec
<Daviey> it's been a bug with perl since breezy
<DaveMorris> I really should set up my hosts file to redirect cs.umn to Daviey's mirror
<Daviey> erm
<superm1> tgm4883's log is clean
<superm1> just looked at it
<Daviey> erm
<Daviey> Isn't that more work than needed?
<superm1> so its non us people only :)
<Daviey> davemorris, you have an account
<williammanda> when will 20.2 be done?
<superm1> williammanda, it's released to gutsy, feisty-proposed, edgy-proposed
<williammanda> so it is ok to upgrade now without issues or is it still testing?
<superm1> williammanda, it's technically still testing since its in -proposed, but you should be able to upgrade without too much concern
<superm1> laga, i dont think i can track this translation issue down easily.  i say we advertise it as a known issue
<superm1> and defer sorting it out
<tgm4883> superm1, im not getting that in my .xsessions-errors file
<tgm4883> i get this http://pastebin.ca/676294
<cornell> So... setting up source to input (in myth) I hit the "Fetch channels..." no result... presumably... busy?  Keep trying?
<superm1> tgm4883, you need to launch myth and choose the plugin
<tgm4883> i did
<superm1> er k
<superm1> well then look in the terminal
<superm1> you launched it from
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> huh.  yep definetly wrong, although i dont know where
<tgm4883> simply having a liblibmythstream.so doesn't work either
<superm1> it wouldn't hurt to grab http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue 's build
<superm1> and double check with that
<superm1> to make sure it's not PPA's fault
<superm1> i've had a few weird things happen with PPA
<cornell> I've lost my sound, again.  I didn't have it when I'd configured my two capture cards, but I got it back when I deleted the one and just had my PVR-350.  I watched TV last evening, and recordings, no problem.  Come home this evening, no sound.  I don't even know where to start.
<cornell> Well,  I checked that the 350 was still defined as my capture card.
<cornell> When I bring up alsa mixer, it defaults to the other card. Does that mean anything?
<DaveMorris> well the iso built but it didn't save, as the script didn't check to make sure the path to save it to existed
<superm1> DaveMorris, then its in /tmp/mythbuntu_iso
<superm1> under home/ISOTMP i believe
<DaveMorris> well if I hadn't restarted it ;)
<Daviey> superm1: ahh DONT_CLEAN_SYSTEM="no"
<superm1> Daviey, be careful with that
<superm1> that's not what cache's packages
<superm1> caching is automatic
<superm1> the DONT_CLEAN_SYSTEM can sometimes break builds
<superm1> that's why its not on by default
<Daviey> k
<DaveMorris> superm1: run it through an apt-cacher
<Daviey> DaveMorris: apt-catcher didn't work for me
<DaveMorris> I run it on a xen image for my network
<Daviey> yeah.. i couldn't get it to build on my xen
<DaveMorris> build?  it's in the repo's :P
<Daviey> or rather; apt-catcher didn't work when getting all the packages
<Daviey> testing non-apt-catcher now
<DaveMorris> I've had that problem once, and I told it to go direct instead
<DaveMorris> the 2nd iso build is almost done :)
<Daviey> DaveMorris: how?
<DaveMorris> what a difference a fast mirror makes
<tgm4883> I still can't find the issue, the gutsy build doesn't work either (for mythstream)
<tgm4883> the iso build was pretty quick though.  Around 17 minutes
<tgm4883> biab, i have to go mail something
<superm1> 17 minutes. man my laptop must be slow.
<superm1> its an hour here at home
<superm1> 30-40 min on campus
<DaveMorris> Daviey: they are uploaded into my ~/ now
<Daviey> cool
<DaveMorris> 6.1MB/s upload speed, nice
<Daviey> ffs.. the problem isn't with the apt-cacher
<Daviey> DaveMorris: v. nice
<Daviey> I have no idea wh i can't build this!
<Daviey> gutsy debootstrap is installed
<cornell> Could anybody point me to a reference or something for how/what the configuration should be for a PVR-350?  Should I be working in mythtv-setup?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-31
<superm1> cornell, wasn't it working before
<superm1> and it just stopped?
<superm1> i wouldnt blame it on configuration should that be the case
<superm1> DaveMorris, did you do a quick test run on amd64?
<cornell> Worked last evening... when I added SD.  before I did thatI was watching TV, I think I watched afterwards for a bit afterwards.  This evening, nada.  Rebooted, nada.
<cornell> The one and only configured capture card seems to be correct, the PVR-350, /dev/video2 (matches what dmesg) says.
<cornell> I do note that when I enter alsamixer, the default (0) is the other card.  If I start it with -c1, I get the hauppauge
<DaveMorris> I've not got access to amd64 hardware here
<cornell> (I think it's the hauppauge, it's not the ASUS)
<Daviey> superm1: iso of amd64 is up
<superm1> cornell, it really sounds like this other card is messing your box up
<superm1> do you need it in there?
<cornell> I'm hoping one day to get it set up, so I can have two inputs, but I'm beginning to think, maybe I should just pull it.
<superm1> Daviey, i'm going to have to get going.  i'm meeting someone for dinner tonight.  Once you guys get things up and running on your server, please make sure md5sums are available for both, and if you can test the ISO - please do so.  Just a quick install run (dont change languages though :))
<superm1> tgm4883, once both isos are up, can you download them and generate torrents
<superm1> and get them on the tracker
<Daviey> superm1: http://uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/
<cornell> Think that might be the best path, superm1: shutdown, pull the card, bootup?
<Daviey> DaveMorris: can you amd64 test it tommorow?
<superm1> later tonight when i return, i'll contact chris and ben dailey and them to mirror from uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org
<superm1> and i'll grab them myself and test what i can
<Daviey> tgm4883: have you tested your iso?
<superm1> barring any significant problems lets plan to announce tomorrow afternoon
<Daviey> is it working okay?
<DaveMorris> If I wake up in the morning
<Daviey> heh
<DaveMorris> as I'm helping someone move tomorrow morning
<superm1> i have an amd64 system (its running 32 bit though normally) that i should likely be able to at least boot the iso and make sure apps run, but i can't do an install with it
<Daviey> Has somebody got an i386 build they have tested?
<superm1> Daviey, i do
<Daviey> superm1: what is your upload speed?
<DaveMorris> I can't do an install either as they are work machines
<superm1> 256-512k
<Daviey> I can't, for some reason build it on this box!
<superm1> depending on near by neighbors
<Daviey> superm1: reckon you could leave it uping?
<Daviey> whilst you go out?
<superm1> yea i can do that
<superm1> just put in my public key
<superm1> to the mythbuntu user
<superm1> and i'll scp/sftp it in
<Daviey> k
<Daviey> can you add your public key yourself?
<superm1> um i can't login right now
<superm1> i dont know pw
<Daviey> doh
<frank23> superm1: can you check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/135431
<cornell> If I pull the card (that I don't have configured) will I have to reinstall/update/whatever anything, superm1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135431 in mythtv "mythtv-database depends on update-notifier only" [Undecided,New] 
<cornell> ?
<superm1> cornell,  you may need to update video2 to be video0
<superm1> but that's about it
<superm1> frank23, yes i saw it.  I wasn't aware that adept-notifier was available on kubuntu :)
<superm1> i'll see what i can do about it, but this sru process is such a freaking mess.
<frank23> superm1: ok. because update-notifier needs 10 or so more packages in dependancies
<superm1> right
<cornell> Ah... without the other card, hauppauge may ... move up in the pecking order, superm1
<superm1> right
<cornell> That would be boot up, hit mythtv-setup /capture cards
<superm1> right
* cornell gonna have to unbury the box ;-(
<tgm4883> superm1, yea i'll get the torrents up, where are they going to be up at? mythbuntu.org?
<tgm4883> daviey, i tested my iso, everything checks out so far
<cornell> Came up with 350 as video0, superm1
<cornell> Can't watch TV, it's recording... watch the recording... got sound
<batrix> hello can someone explain to me why some channels on mythtv won't come in but on tvtime they do? also there is a big lag and echo in the audio with mythtv
<cornell> irw
<cornell> oops
<cornell> mmm....  Can't watch tv, all inputs are in use.... but watch recordings doesn't indicate anything being recorded.
<tgm4883_laptop> batrix, perhaps you scanned for channels with tv time and used the tms setting in mythtv?
<batrix> no i used the zap it scan and filled the database
<cornell> Still can't watch tv, superm1, no available inputs
<cornell> mmmm Capture cards, one, pvr350, video.  Input connections, one, video2, could not open etc...
<cornell> oooh...  capture cards details shows video0, but the list shows video2...
<cornell> Deleted all capture cards, configured 350, checked input connections, don't recall that I had to fix anything.  ended, skipped mythfilldatabase (already done this evening) and started frontend.  Can't watch... but this time, it is recording something ;-)
<batrix> anyone here using a winfast 2000xp rm card?
<batrix> can someone help me with getting my remote working please?
<tgm4883_laptop> which remote?
<batrix> leadtek winfast coolcommand
<cornell> Ah... remote... that's the next project ;-)  At least I have my keyboard ;-)
<tgm4883_laptop> batrix, did you follow the guide for lirc?
<batrix> yeah i'm working on it
<batrix> finally found one thats good i think
<cornell> Care to share, batrix?
<batrix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30612&highlight=lirc
<tgm4883_laptop> i wouldn't follow tht
<batrix> why not?
<tgm4883_laptop> April 29th, 2005
<batrix> why would that matter all you have to do is change kernel versions...
<tgm4883_laptop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty#head-df5eb79017ad18224d2f5a517ca4ba2ef446e373
<tgm4883_laptop> how about because you dont have to build from source anymore?
<batrix> good point :)
<tgm4883_laptop> and if you follow the guide it will work
<tgm4883_laptop> :)
* tgm4883_laptop used to have a winfast 2000xp deluxe
<batrix> did ya?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> its in a box now
<batrix> i'm cheap only spent 35 on this card
<batrix> more or less just something to play around with
<tgm4883_laptop> it was an ok card, but i much prefer the pvr-150 i have now
<batrix> how do i figure out what the remote is?
<batrix> it has the remote pic but idk which config to dl
<batrix> http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/leadtek/
<tgm4883_laptop> http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/leadtek/Y04G0004.jpg
<tgm4883_laptop> thats the remote?
<batrix> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/leadtek/Y04G0004
<tgm4883_laptop> ^^ thats your file
<batrix> i tried to start lirc but it says its not configured
<tgm4883_laptop> http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/leadtek/Y04G0004
<tgm4883_laptop> did you rename Y04G0004 to .lircrc
<tgm4883_laptop> oh sorry
<batrix> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> did you rename Y04G0004 to lircd.conf
<tgm4883_laptop> that that file and start from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty#head-df5eb79017ad18224d2f5a517ca4ba2ef446e373
<benanz1> I have trouble installing mythstream on Mythbuntu
<batrix> i loaded the lirc now and it doesn't hang
<batrix> i do the irw and it says connection refused
<benanz1> "/usr/lib/mythtv/plugins/liblibmythtream.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"  --  I think "liblibmythtream.so" should be "libmythtream.so" but that's what it wants after fresh compile.  I tried doing a symbolic link to the real "libmythstream.so" but it doesn't work.  Any ideas?
<tgm4883_laptop> benanzl, no ideas sorry.  I'm working on it though
<benanz1> are you having same problem?
<tgm4883_laptop> everyone is
<tgm4883_laptop> and i'm the maintainer so i wouldn't count on it for the moment.  Best to probably uninstall that for now
<tgm4883_laptop> i welcome any input though
<Alowishus> what's the recommended command for upgrading Feisty to 0.20.2 at the shell?  a simple 'aptitude upgrade' winds up with mythtv-backend-master' held back
<benanz1> OK.  I had mythstream running running about two months ago just fine, then I moved to Mythbuntu and this broke.  Maybe I'll try an older mythstream version.  are there any others available?
<tgm4883_laptop> alowishus, has 20.2 cleared proposed yet?
<Alowishus> tgm4883_laptop: no that I know of
<Alowishus> tgm4883_laptop: sorry I should have added that i have -proposed in my sources.list
<tgm4883_laptop> benanz1, there isn't an older deb
<Alowishus> or is it better to just use synaptic?
<tgm4883_laptop> i got the source from debian and packaged it for ubuntu.  You could get it from the dev, but it wouldn't be packaged
<batrix> tgm4883_laptop, any idea why it says connection refused when i type irw?
<tgm4883_laptop> batrix
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<benanz1> I'll try to compile the 0.17 version from a year ago against latest mythbuntu and see how it does
<tgm4883_laptop> sounds good, let me know benanz1
<tgm4883_laptop> batrix, what user are you running it at?
<batrix> sudo
<batrix> i tried both
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> are you logged in as the mythtv user?
<batrix> no
<batrix> does lirc only work with mythtv?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<batrix> watching the chiefs vs rams man the chiefs suck this year so bad
<benanz1> mythstream-0.17 wont compile with latest mythtv.  I think it was aimed at the 0.19 codebase anyway
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, let me know when alpha4 is built.  I think im going to a movie tonight so i may not build it till late
<tgm4883_laptop> batrix, im not sure why it is saying connection refused
<tgm4883_laptop> are you modules loaded?
<batrix> try dmesg?
<tgm4883_laptop> where is your lircd.conf file?
<batrix> i get lirc_dev with dmesg
<batrix> /etc/lirc
<tgm4883_laptop> so it is /etc/lirc/lircd.conf?
<batrix> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> dmesg | grep -i lirc
<batrix> says lirc_dev
<tgm4883_laptop> what module did you load for your remote?
<batrix> gpio i2c
<batrix> thats right isn't it?
<benanz1> there's a Gutsy build from Ubuntu that just got built today but isn't in the repos yet.  Any idea if it's going to be broken? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythstream/0.17.2-0ubuntu1/+build/382202
<benanz1> for mythstream
<tgm4883_laptop> benanz1, yea it's broken
<tgm4883_laptop> i already tried it
<benanz1> k
<batrix> is that correct tgm4883_laptop?
<tgm4883_laptop> from gutsy, the mythbuntu ppa, and from the debian maintainer
<tgm4883_laptop> sec batrix, just finished up dinner.  Let me check
<tgm4883_laptop> all broke
<batrix> kk
<tgm4883_laptop> benanz1, i have no idea why it's getting built as liblibmythstream
<tgm4883_laptop> you could try building 17.2 from source and seeing if that works
<benanz1> I grepped through every file in the 0.17.2 source and there's absolutely no mention of "liblibmythstream.so" -- I can't figure out why it's building it like that.
<tgm4883_laptop> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> benanz1, i did the same
<tgm4883_laptop> it has to be something that is happening at compile time
<batrix> grr this i frustrating :(
<benanz1> hmmm...that makes me wonder if there's a missing "/" somewhere in the path that's tripping GCC up.
<benanz1> that might explain why we're getting "liblibmythstream.so"  instead of "../lib/libmythstream.so"
<tgm4883_laptop> could be, although it's ending up in the right dir
<benanz1> that's right
<benanz1> although I don't know why it would be in a /lib/ dir
<batrix> any idea why its saying connection refused?
<tgm4883_laptop> batrix, i think the modules may be lirc_dev
<tgm4883_laptop> lirc_gpio
<tgm4883_laptop> where did you find your modules?
<batrix> ubuntu repos
<batrix> i looked at another person that has a complete guide setting it up etc.. and it is gpio
<batrix> but what about l2c?
<tgm4883_laptop> batrix, sorry, um.  Where did you find that gpio i2c is the right module
<tgm4883_laptop> where is this guide?
<tgm4883_laptop> benanz1, i noticed that all of the plugins use ...mythtv/lib/...
<batrix> http://web.missouri.edu/~datcnc/htpc_single.html#htpc6
* tgm4883_laptop wonders where everybody else is in this channel ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> and you added the modules to /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<batrix> no
<tgm4883_laptop> how far in  the ubuntu guide did you get?
<batrix> just to where it wants me to test the remote...
<tgm4883_laptop> well the hardware.conf part is toward the top
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo apt-get install lirc lirc-modules-source module-assistant
<tgm4883_laptop> did this get done
<batrix> yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> and this
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc-modules-source
<batrix> all i had to do for the modules is add lirc_gpio right?
<batrix> for the hardware.conf
<tgm4883_laptop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty#head-a92867560358810554d029b8a963c9c4c59a0b87
<tgm4883_laptop> no you need to set load modules to true
<batrix> i did that also
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> then you built the modules?
<batrix> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> lets modprobe the lirc_gpio driver
<tgm4883_laptop> this do this and cross your fingers
<tgm4883_laptop>     *
<tgm4883_laptop>       sudo /etc/init.d/lirc start
<tgm4883_laptop>       $ irw
<batrix> i fixed it thanks :)
<batrix> i just started completely over
<tgm4883_laptop> so irw is working now?
<tgm4883_laptop> glad it works now
<batrix> yes
<batrix> :) thanks a lot
<batrix> this will load auto at boot?
<tgm4883_laptop> afaik, yea it will auto load.  if not, we can set it to auto load
<tgm4883_laptop> but i think the guide makes it auto load
<batrix> hmm its not workin with tvtime...
<tgm4883_laptop> batrix, .lircrc probably doesn't have tvtime settings
<batrix> i can configure it for it though?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<batrix> guide?
<tgm4883_laptop> well you have to conform to the .lircrc method
<tgm4883_laptop> which is
<tgm4883_laptop> begin
<tgm4883_laptop>     prog = vlc
<tgm4883_laptop>     button = play
<tgm4883_laptop>     config = key-play
<tgm4883_laptop> end
<tgm4883_laptop> for each key
<tgm4883_laptop> so one for tvtime might say
<tgm4883_laptop>     prog = tvtime
<batrix> this is in my home dir?
<tgm4883_laptop> you need the .lircrc file for every user that wants to use the remote
<batrix> yeah but its in the home dir?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<batrix> k
<tgm4883_laptop> .lircrc is in the home dir
<tgm4883_laptop> and you should be able to make a sym link to other users
<batrix> sorry to be such a drag for you heh
<tgm4883_laptop> np
<batrix> i see how it says remote would that just be Y04g0033?
<tgm4883_laptop> in the .lircrc?
<batrix> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> it probably shouldn't say that.  Where did you get the .lircrc file?
<batrix> i just was looking at a guide
<batrix> http://www.g-loaded.eu/2006/01/10/how-to-configure-and-use-lirc/
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> i see it now
<tgm4883_laptop> it's if you have more than 1 remote
<tgm4883_laptop> that part should match remote in your lircd.conf
<tgm4883_laptop> you can also grab the tvtime file for your remote, as it just happens that there is one
<batrix> really?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea sec
<batrix> what about one for xmms?
<tgm4883_laptop> http://lircconfig.commandir.com/
<tgm4883_laptop> you can configure it online for different programs and download the file
<batrix> i see the remote codes but ya...
<batrix> can i have multiple progs in one lirc file?
<batrix> lircrc
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> see this for an example
<tgm4883_laptop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=lircrc.mceusb
<batrix> for some reason its not working for me
<batrix> i saved it to /home/user/.lircrc
<tgm4883_laptop> in mythtv?
<batrix> no for xmms
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, im not sure for xmms (or any other program), but for mythtv you have to do this
<tgm4883_laptop> ln -s ~/.lircrc ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<tgm4883_laptop> so maybe
<tgm4883_laptop> ln -s ~/.lircrc ~/.xmms/lircrc
<batrix> nope :(
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<batrix> oh i need a plugin
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo apt-get install xmms-lirc
<tgm4883_laptop> there is a lirc plugin for xmms
<batrix> yeah..
<batrix> did that and no go still
<tgm4883_laptop> batrix, im not sure then as I dont use xmms
<tgm4883_laptop> maybe over in #xmms they know
<tgm4883_laptop> jumpkick, whats up man
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, has a few things I think
<tgm4883_laptop> I don't know where he is right now though
<batrix> hey tgm4883_laptop can you help me google where i need the file lircrc at for xmms?
<tgm4883_laptop> google lirc xmms
<batrix> i have been A LOT
<batrix> just generally talks about the plugin
<tgm4883_laptop> it looks like you might also need irexec on your system
<tgm4883_laptop> i have to run, but download the plugin source and read the README file
<batrix> yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> also, make sure the buttons match up in the lircd.conf and .lircrc files
<tgm4883_laptop> and see if there is now something in xmms that may allow you to configure where that file is kept
<jumpkick> tgm4883: hey :D
<jams> it reads your ~.lircrc file
<ubotu> New bug: #135433 in mythtv (multiverse) "MythTV install (upgrade) failed exit status 127" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135433
<superm1> tgm4883, you here?
<superm1> tgm4883, well the images are ready at daviey's box if you want to get the torrents ready
<superm1> uk.cdimages.mythbuntu.org
<superm1> i tested amd64 in live frontend mode and walked through the installer (but didn't install) - things appear to be working as expected
<laga> has everyone already ordered their viagra? ML is getting some spam ;)
<laga> bah
<laga> i need to become an ubuntero before i can use the PPA
<cann> viagra ? its to expenisive, old fashion as i am i use a steel wire in a spiral around the "package"
<laga> thagt's totally mcgyver!
<laga> s/thagt/that/ stupid fingers
<cann> you bet ! =)
<Daviey> Should we rename the files to Mythbuntu-7.10-alpha4-$ARCH?
<DaveMorris> just set up a symblink :P
<laga> re
<laga> superm1: is it intentional that i can still configure tv-out even if no proprietary video driver is detected by ubiquitY?
<rambo3> any progress ?
<laga> on what?
<hexxeh|work> middle-eastern peace
<laga> superm1: what is run between mythtv-setup and mythfrontend after install & reboot? it asked me if i wanted to run mfdb, i chose "no" and i got a terminal that had some "permission denied" messages for logfiles, IIRC. it vanished too quickly, though
<hexxeh|work> mythfrontend, i think. as opposed to mythfrontend.real
<hexxeh|work> or maybe i'm going senile
<laga> in a terminal?
<superm1> morning guys
<superm1> okay so laga nothing is run between
<superm1> its mythtv-setup, mythfilldatabase, mythfrontend
<Daviey> superm1: are we annocing today?
<superm1> Daviey, that's the plan
<superm1> need to write a small blurb and such though still
<superm1> and chris hasn't mirrored the ISOs
<superm1> and tgm4883 needs to make the .torrents
<superm1> and upload them .mythbuntu.org
<Daviey> Well that's an easy 'nuff task
<Daviey> I'll need to set up a torrent on uk.*
<cann> hey hey hows it going ?
<superm1> Daviey, well mythbuntu.org is running a drupal tracker
<superm1> drupal torrent tracker
<Daviey> owww
<Daviey> nice
<superm1> okay well i'm gonna run to class.  i'll write the blurb between classes
<superm1> hopefully the other two tasks get finished in the meanwhile
<Daviey> yep
<Daviey> chris = polonix (sp?)?
<tgm4883> Daviey, it looks like I get around 350kbs from you
<DaveMorris> I'm getting 4.4MB/s from Daviey
<Daviey> :)
<DaveMorris> 4.31 MB/s was my average
<DaveMorris> but was >5 at times
<Daviey> pretty good
* tgm4883 is much much farther from Daviey
* Daviey shuffes to the left
<Daviey> how's that?
<jams> so i read somewhere that mythbunta has the ability to autoadd tuners.  is that an alpha4 thing or just misinformation?
<Daviey> jams: hmm.. keescook was working on it - don't know if he got it finished
<jams> thanks
<jams> i started on a python program, but then read that little blurb and figured why reinvent the wheel
<Daviey> he'll no doubt be in later
<jams> later as in withing the next 4 hours?
* Daviey shurgs
<Daviey> shrugs
<jams> guess i 'm just wondering what timezone
<Daviey> PDT
<jams> thanks
<Daviey> UTC - 8 hours
<jams> right
<jams> works for me, nothing worse then attempting to catch a person that is in a significantly different timezone
<Daviey> jams: well when i get up in the morning I can often catch superm1 just before he goes to bed
<Daviey> Mythbuntu has a 24hr workforce :)
<jams> heh
<tgm4883> much better Daviey, now im getting 351kbs :)
<tgm4883> wait, i'm UTC - 8?
<DaveMorris> jams: I believe someone is meant to be working on detecting the tuners and pulling down the required firmware
<tgm4883> DaveMorris, AFAIK, that is postponed
<DaveMorris> afaik in the future we also plan to populate mythtvsetup with sane defaults
<tgm4883> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/firmware-finder
<tgm4883> the problem is that there is no infrastructure for that
<hexxeh|work> i'm certain i had a script from somewhere to pull down firmares
<tgm4883> anyone know around what time superm1 will be back?
<hexxeh|work> aha, linuxkernelsourcetreeofcomekind/Documentation/dvb/get_dvb_firmware
<tgm4883> hexxeh|work, i'm just going on what benjamin curtin gave for the reason
<Daviey> tgm4883: he's in classes
<tgm4883> ok
<Daviey> he might pop in between..
<hexxeh|work> i'm just going by experience
<hexxeh|work> it doesn't autodetect, you need to tell it what firmware you want
<hexxeh|work> which is, ooh, ten minutes' work?
<tgm4883> im not sure, but I don't think he setup authenticated users to be able to upload torrents
<Daviey> I'm pretty sure keescook was working on the auto part.. or was that just grphx cards?
<tgm4883> hexxeh|work, well the thing is, we want to be able to auto detect cards or at least have the user select which card they have, then have the software download and install in the right spot
<tgm4883> superm1 and I were throwing some ideas around about a week ago, but neither of us have the time to work on it
<hexxeh|work> tgm4883, okay, but the work is still half done. the bit that needs doing is parsing lspci against a lookup table
<hexxeh|work> i mean, it's only a 450 line perl script by the look of it, but it all looks easy enough
<tgm4883> anyone thats planning on seeding, here is the structure of the downloads
<tgm4883> that way we can be ready to go when superm1 gets back
<Daviey> hexxeh|work: keescook was defiently working on parsing lspci
<tgm4883> the iso and md5sum are both in a folder labeled mythbuntu_alpha4_i386, and mythbuntu_alpha4_amd64
<Daviey> tgm4883: $ du -h # please
<Daviey> ah.. that won't help - doesn't show files just folders
<tgm4883> so if you get both files and stick them in that dir, then when I upload the torrent file you should just be able to point the torrent file to those locations and be up and running
<Daviey> ./mythbuntu_alpha4_i386/mythbuntu-7.10~070830-i386.iso  etc?
<tgm4883> yes
<DaveMorris> how many people grab the torrents these days?
<tgm4883> the md5sum is also in there
<Daviey> tgm4883: can you start the torrent now?
<Daviey> Then we'll announce it later?
<Daviey> can i have the .torent?
<tgm4883> I can't upload it.  I don't think superm1 has set permissions for uploading torrents for authenticated users
<tgm4883> and I can't just give it to you, as the torrent's tracker gets set by the bttracker on mythbuntu.org
<tgm4883> I can try and give it to you, but no guarentees
<Daviey> k
<tgm4883> and it wont connect until I can upload the torrent
<tgm4883> but it wouldn't hurt if your heading to bed
* DaveMorris downloading the isos to seed
<DaveMorris> Daviey: is it your bedtime yet ;)
<Daviey> i wish
<Daviey> nearly hometime tho
<Daviey> hmm.. choices.. ctorrent or rtorrent
<hexxeh|work> Daviey, so someone's working on lspci... and the download/extract part is done...
<Daviey> yeah.. ask keescook when he arrives how it is going
<keescook> hi!
<hexxeh|work> Daviey, here's a contribution! "cp *.fw /lib/firmware"
* keescook tries to read backlog
<Daviey> keescook: hey
<Daviey> you were working on lspci parsing, right?
<keescook> I ditched the lspci parsing.  after talking with upstream, the best approach is fixing the v4l drivers to include details about the card that way.
<Daviey> jams: ^
<keescook> I have a patch from them that I need to test but have been slammed with other work for a while
<Daviey> tgm4883: how is the .torrent going?
<Daviey> pm linky?
<tgm4883> Daviey, I don't have a tracker yet to upload to
<tgm4883> I have both torrents though if you want them
<jams> so iguess the answer is "still working on it"
<Daviey> tgm4883: will drupal change the .torrent contents?
<tgm4883> kinda
<tgm4883> I can manually set the tracker data, which I have done.  The torrent module also sets the tracker data, which in theory shouldn't change from what I have set it to
<tgm4883> since it should be setting it to the same tracker
<Daviey> tgm4883: i need to go soon..
<Daviey> Wanted to get it all set before i left
<tgm4883> ok sec
<tgm4883> i'll send you the torrents
<tgm4883> and it should just be trying to connect until we get it up
<Daviey> Well if they won't work, there's no point
<tgm4883> in theory, should work
<Daviey> ah
<Daviey> okay
<tgm4883> email?
<Daviey> any chance you can put them somewhere i can wget them?
<tgm4883> yea sec
<Daviey> otherwise email is fine
<tgm4883> http://files.weilandhomes.com/mythbuntu_alpha4_i386.torrent
<tgm4883> and amd64 for the other one
<Daviey> ta
<Daviey> geez.. that was slow resolving
<tgm4883> well us west coasters are laid back :)
<Daviey> hmm.. should i limit the speed..
<tgm4883> only if you want to :)
<Daviey> I'll try them without
<Daviey> right.. that should work
<Daviey> I'm guessing ctorrent allows the file to be a symlink
* tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> i use deluge
<Daviey> deluge eh?
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> at least on my feisty install
<Daviey> ah.. i need a console one
* tgm4883 isn't that advanced yet, maybe one day
<Daviey> $ ctorrent mythbuntu_alpha4_i386.torrent
<Daviey> ^ hardly that advanced :)
<tgm4883> well, one of these days I will stick a torrent client on my fileserver and get it off my desktop.  But, priorities
<Daviey> well torrentflux is a nice http interface
<Daviey> (in the repo, but src is nicer IMO)
<tgm4883> hmm
<hexxeh|work> torrentflux is lovely. it's on my mythbackend
<Daviey> same here... but i don't want it on the uk mirror
<hexxeh|work> pfft, as if they have anything as advanced as computers in the uk
<hexxeh|work> anyway, gohometime
<Daviey> tgm4883: mythbuntu.org "Page Not Found" is badly formed
<Daviey> hexxeh|work: ttfn
<tgm4883> ugh, I agree
<tgm4883> thats the default one
<tgm4883> hexxeh|work, whats a computer?  I run mythtv on my abacus
<Daviey> tgm4883: ffs http://mythbuntu.org/admin/settings/bt_tracker >:(
<tgm4883> yea, only superm1, can get to that
<Daviey> why?!
<tgm4883> he's the only administrator
<tgm4883> there is a setting for that, but he would have to give it to all authenticated users
<tgm4883> although i think he can make another user group
<Daviey> authenticated users = only us?
<tgm4883> i know
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> although we can add users
<Daviey> pfft..
<tgm4883> what needs to happen is another user role getting added.  mythbuntudev or something
<tgm4883> currently there are only 2 roles
<tgm4883> anon, auth, and admin
<tgm4883> and there can be only 1 admin
<Daviey> :S .. on pegasys i had root access and admin access on drupal..  Guess i'm no longer trusted :`(
<tgm4883> well it was setup in a hurry
<tgm4883> so maybe we can get extra things set soon
<Daviey> back
<DaveMorris> are the torrents active yet?
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> waiting for superm1
<tgm4883> :(
<tgm4883> hmm
<Daviey> arg
<tgm4883> superm1_ yay
<superm1_> hey tgm4883
<superm1_> what's up
<tgm4883> can you see if the upload torrent is enabled for authenticated users in drupal :)
<superm1_> sure
<tgm4883> a few of us have been waiting for the torrent to get uploaded
* tgm4883 motions towards those UK guys
<superm1_> well someone could have sent me an email or something :)
<tgm4883> doh!
<tgm4883> my bad
<superm1_> i'd say or called me, but i left my mobile at home
<tgm4883> whoa
<superm1_> woah there is a new group made?
<superm1_> "mythbuntu dev"
<superm1_> huh?
<tgm4883> why is mythbuntu.org so slow
<tgm4883> ?
<tgm4883> interesting
* tgm4883 looks at Daviey
<superm1_> well according to group permissions anyone (mythbuntu-dev or not) should be allowed to upload a torrent
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> then we gots us a problem
<superm1_> go to create content->
<superm1_> upload torrent
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> every time i try to attach torrent, doesn't do it
<tgm4883> it just blanks that part of the page back to default
<tgm4883> you moved the 4 files to the root dir when installing right?
<superm1_> when installing?
<superm1_> oh when installing the torrent plugin
<superm1_> yea i remember doing that
<tgm4883> when installing the plugin
<tgm4883> k
<superm1_> i copied them not moved them
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> that should be fine
* tgm4883 smacks himself for not testing this
<superm1_> yea and all the permissions are on for the bit torrent tracker
<tgm4883> did you install the dev or beta plugin?
<tgm4883> superm1_, do you want to try uploading the torrents?
<superm1_> dont remember
<superm1_> tgm4883, sure i guess i can give it a shot
<tgm4883> files.weilandhomes.com
<Daviey> superm1_: sorry for not sending an email.. assumped you would be here when you returned
<superm1_> Daviey, na i've had school related errands all day.  I won't be back home for at least another hour
<Daviey> As i said.. you need to drop the school lark
<superm1_> hmmpfh.  it doesnt attach for me either
<tgm4883> super strange
<Daviey> superm1_: should we set up a temp tracker?
<Daviey> or use the usual for this time?
<superm1_> Daviey, well i'd really like to get things working on this one
<superm1_> since we have full control over it then
* tgm4883 is on it
<superm1_> if its not sorted out in the next hour when i get home, i'll have my public key at least
<superm1_> and cant ssh into mythbuntu.org
<Daviey> where is mythbuntu.org
<superm1_> also it looks like devel.atrpms.net is back up, so i can mirror that
<Daviey> Axel?
<superm1_> and we can announce weekly builds on both boxes too
<superm1_> no its jumpkick's
<Daviey> oh
<tgm4883> wtf
<superm1_> tgm4883, ?
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> just to see what happens, add the torrent extension to the upload file type
<tgm4883> make sure you do it for auth users
<superm1_> try now
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> this may shed light on it
<tgm4883> new error message
<tgm4883> The selected file mythbuntu_alpha4_amd64.torrent can not be attached to this post, because the disk quota of 1 MB has been reached.
<superm1_> ha
<superm1_> easy to solve
<laga> re
<superm1_> cheers laga
<tgm4883> I blame laga ;)
<superm1_> tgm4883, now
<superm1_> try
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> sec
<laga> it wasn't me
<tgm4883> hmm, it kinda works
<tgm4883> I can upload the torrent now
<superm1_> kinda?
<tgm4883> but get a warning message
<tgm4883> warning: array_key_exists() [function.array-key-exists] : The second argument should be either an array or an object in /home/mythbuntu/public_html/modules/bittorrent/bt_torrent.module on line 348.
<tgm4883> and I still can't just use the torrent node upload thing, I have to use the regular file uploader, when then auto puts it in the torrent upload thing
<superm1_> torrent doesn't appear to work either
<superm1_> hmp
<Daviey> if it helps.. it seems the tracker is working..
<tgm4883> Daviey, are you connected to the tracker?
<Daviey> tgm4883: seems to be
<tgm4883> hmm
<Daviey> TRACKER FAILURE REASON: Torrent does not exist, please consider uploading it.
<Daviey> \ 0/0/1 [0/13761/0]  0MB,0MB | 0,0K/s | 0,0K E:0,795
<Daviey> so.. i assume yes
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1_> okay well i'm running for a few more errands.  i'll be back in ~40 or so i think
<tgm4883> so the tracker is working, just not the upload thing
<Daviey> superm1_: bye
<tgm4883> interesting
<superm1_> cya
<laga> cool
<laga> my mysqld is now automagically woken up via WOL if mythfrontend can't connect
<laga> yay :)
<Daviey> so it assumed mysqld has crashed and restarts it, via WOL?
<Daviey> seems clever.. didn't know WOL could do that
<laga> no
<laga> it assumes the db host is shutdown. ;)
<Daviey> ah
<Daviey> thats better
<Daviey> i was going to say..  why not restart via ssh
<laga> you can make it execute "/etc/init.d/mysql restart" as well
<laga> box shuts down properly as well and wakes up for new recordings.
<laga> looks like i'll be saving some power.
<Daviey> great!
<Daviey> does it wake up in plenty of time?
<laga> about one minute i'd say.
<laga> i could optimize that, but i'd rather underclock that box to save even more power
<laga> s/more/MOAR/
<Daviey> so there is no reason that the db could via remotely hosted on a server, and have no machines switched on @ home
<Daviey> ?
<laga> "the db could via remotely hosted " <- parse error
<laga> sorry, it's been a long day
<Daviey> laga: heh
<Daviey> the db could be remotely hosted?
<laga> sure, why not?
<Daviey> but you would need a myth-backend aswell surely?
<laga> i could swear i saw a separate option somewhere to start the master backend
<Daviey> ie. a database is dumb - so what fires off WOL?
<laga> oh
<laga> Daviey: mythfrontend
<Daviey> geez.. now i am confused.
<laga> :)
<Daviey> I mean, waking up for recordings
<laga> right
<Daviey> how?
<laga> mythbackend has support for that. you use nvram-wakeup or /proc/acpi/alarm to tell the BIOS to wake up at a specific time
<Daviey> oh.. thought it was something clever
<laga> there's a nice article at wiki.mythtv.org for "acpi wakeup"
<laga> hum
<laga> seems pretty clever to me ;)
<Daviey> Yeah.. i know about that.. but what happens if you update mythweb, and set a recording
<Daviey> :)
<laga> mythweb won't work if the backend is down AFAIK ;)
<Daviey> true
<laga> i could also write the wakeup time to my openwrt device and use wol from there.. ah well, too complicated ;)
<Daviey> wonder if you can have a 'dumb' backend on a remote server to fix that
<laga> you could just wake up the server if you needed to schedule a recording
<Daviey> laga: bah.. to simple
<tgm4883> whoa
<Daviey> too
<laga> seems that WOL even works through some routers. there's a website that'll send wol packets to your computers at home ;)
<tgm4883> Daviey, is it seeding for you now?
<Daviey> seems to be
<Daviey> or not giving the error at least
<Daviey> but!
<Daviey> for some reason it isn't recognising that i have 100%
<Daviey> maybe doesn't like symlinks?
<tgm4883> I think i know what it is
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> can you get new torrent files?
<tgm4883> and scrape the ones I gave you earlier?
<Daviey> sure
<tgm4883> ok sec
<Daviey> Seems to be working tho
<Daviey> only nobody pulling
<tgm4883> I think the drupal module does something to it
<tgm4883> makes it a little funky
<tgm4883> well, not announced yet :)
<tgm4883> Although, I'm wondering if we can have a second backup tracker in there
<tgm4883> http://mythbuntu.org/node/40
<tgm4883> http://mythbuntu.org/node/41
<tgm4883> both torrents
<Daviey> arg..
<Daviey> .torrent link?
<tgm4883> uh sec
<tgm4883> forgot :)
<tgm4883> http://files.weilandhomes.com/mythbuntu_alpha4_amd64.torrent
<tgm4883> and i386
<tgm4883> some weird things are happening at mythbuntu.org
<Daviey> like what?
<Daviey> ta for link
<tgm4883> multiple links
<tgm4883> an overly large number of reported leechers
<Daviey> sorted
<Daviey> ah
<Daviey> That might have been me
<Daviey> I left it trying to seed when i went out
<Daviey> kept trying
<tgm4883> you are the large number of leechers?
<tgm4883> yea, i dont think it was you
<tgm4883> the number was in excess of 1 trillion
<Daviey> i left it for 3hrs :)
<tgm4883> ah
<Daviey> on both archs
<tgm4883> could be then i suppose
<Daviey> must be wrong.. there is no way ctorrent would hammer like that
<Daviey> which one of you lurkers started torrenting eh? :D
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> laga perhaps?
<DaveMorris> me
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> sec
<Daviey> DaveMorris: sure?
<DaveMorris> although for some reason when I mv'ed the previous download iso in it didn't work
<Daviey> DaveMorris: i386?
<Daviey> You are downloading it?
<DaveMorris> yeah, the amd64 is stalled
<tgm4883> Daviey, the new torrents fixed that problem right?
<Daviey> DaveMorris: just started seeding amd64
<DaveMorris> yeah I can see 2 seeds for amd64 but I'm not connected to any
<tgm4883> amsterdam anyone?
<tgm4883> stockholm sweden?
<DaveMorris> brb
<tgm4883> :) seeding
<tgm4883> Azureus?
* tgm4883 shakes head
<DaveMorris> me
<tgm4883> yep
* tgm4883 is all about Deluge
<Daviey> who am i?
<tgm4883> Daviey, is that a philosophical question?
<Daviey> DaveMorris = Azureus
<Daviey> tgm4883 = Deluge
<Daviey> Daviey = ?
<tgm4883> Daviey = ctorrent?
<superm1> superm1 = above Deluge + Azureus combined
<Daviey> superm1 = lurjer
<tgm4883> superm1 just uses brainwaves to download torrents :)
<Daviey> lurker
<superm1> i just walked in a few min ago
<Daviey> superm1: how is the release notes going?
<Daviey> I want to be abused!
* tgm4883 smacks Daviey
<tgm4883> glad to help
<Daviey> ta
<Daviey> I've upped 234MB of i386
<superm1> Daviey, i'm working at trying to build apt-ftparchive on axel's box
<superm1> still need to write release notes...
<superm1> got tied up in other stuff today :)
<Daviey> oh
<Daviey> superm1: can't you just use the binary for apt-ftpa'
<superm1> his box is a 64 bit
<tgm4883> how about
<superm1> and doesnt have any 32 bit libs on it
<Daviey> bah
<superm1> maybe i can grab the 64 bit apt-ftparchive
<tgm4883> Alpha 4.  You should know what it does.
* superm1 doesn't know
<Daviey> superm1: is there not a 64bit deb for apt-ftpar?
* tgm4883 is off to get lunch
<Daviey> tgm4883: lunch?!
<Daviey> it's 21:14!
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> no, your wrong,  It's only 13:15 :)
<superm1> no its 15:15
<Daviey> DaveMorris: what's the time?
<DaveMorris> 21:24
<Daviey> whhhaaat?
<tgm4883> no, it's Fri, 31 Aug 2007 13:16:43 -0700
<tgm4883> bunch of crazies
<Daviey> Why is DaveMorris 8 minutes ahead of me
<DaveMorris> my clock is skewed :(
<Daviey> he's only ~60 miles away
<tgm4883> DaveMorris is fast :)
<Daviey> so i hear ;)
<superm1> okay Daviey i can add ~/bin to my PATH, but what does ~/lib need to be added to?
<superm1> LD something?
<Daviey> erm
<Daviey> not sure.. wait 1
<Daviey> LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<Daviey> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$HOME/usr/lib:$HOME/usr/local/lib
<Daviey> in bash_profile
<superm1> argh. i knew this wouldnt work
<superm1> it wants different versions of libraries
<superm1> it depended on
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> what distro is he running?
<superm1> el5
<Daviey> wtf
<Daviey> centos?
<superm1> $ cat /etc/redhat-release
<superm1> Red Hat Enterprise Linux Server release 5 (Tikanga)
<Daviey> ah
<Daviey> will an rpm not work?
<superm1> i'm not a super user
<superm1> and i didn't find one for apt-utils
<Daviey> hmm.. maybe building from src is better then
<Daviey> or your wget method from uk mirror?
* superm1 mumbles phrases to himself about how he was already building from source....
<Daviey> ie pre-signed?
<superm1> no i was gonna wget from ppa
<superm1> and then resign
<benanz1> any news on the mythstream bug?
<DaveMorris> I suppose I should do some more mythbuntu docs before it's too late
<DaveMorris> got Masters work to do as well now though
<superm1> argh it still doesn't work as expected
<superm1> it didn't mirror properly
<superm1> it made a bunch of \{\} files too
<superm1> Daviey, could you post the release notes since i've gotta run?
<superm1> new stuff being the control centre, login as a normal user
<superm1> refresh ordering of installer pages
<superm1> include mythstream
<Daviey> Does mythstream work?
<tgm4883> ugh, mythstream
<superm1> no, but its included :)
<superm1> known issues:
<Daviey> yah
<superm1> changing locale with activating vnc crashes installer
* tgm4883 likes to include things that don't work
<superm1> mythstream doesn't work
<tgm4883> it's not a bug, it's an undocumented feature
<tgm4883> oh
<tgm4883> more known issues
<tgm4883> links in ubiquity dont work
<superm1> what are those?
<superm1> oh right
<superm1> forgot about that
<Daviey> Hmm
<superm1> its a gtk bug from what ~ubuntu-installer said
<Daviey> tgm4883: wanna help write it
<superm1> sorry i've been lacking here today guys :)
<superm1> i'll try to check in later tonight
<tgm4883> I would, but I have a few errands to run myself
<tgm4883> stupid work getting in the way of mythbuntu :)
<superm1> chris still didn't mirror the isos, i say we'll add his mirror once he does since we can edit posts and such
<superm1> good luck :)
<tgm4883> superm1, does editing that post resubmit the rss?
<Daviey> superm1: I'll try, but i want it acked by somebody else
<Daviey> tgm4883: on ubuntu planet, yes
<tgm4883> ah
<Daviey> tgm4883: but the date seems to be stuck
<Daviey> ^ & time
<tgm4883> Daviey, what do you mean?
<Daviey> ie. new posts get top position on ubuntu planet
<Daviey> If you edit or delete the post, it seems to stay where it was
<Daviey> ie moving down the page
<laga> how do i get to a normal openbox desktop in alpha 4?
<Daviey> i deleted a post, and it stayed
<tgm4883> ah ok
<tgm4883> laga, exit the frontend, and when it gets to the login screen, change to a different session
<laga> cool stuff. hum.
<laga> superm1: is the control centre ready to be translated?
<Daviey> tgm4883: What link can i embedded for download of the .torrent?
<tgm4883> sec
<Daviey> no rush
<tgm4883> http://www.mythbuntu.org/torrent/download/40 for AMD64 should work
<tgm4883> http://www.mythbuntu.org/torrent/download/41 for i386 should work
<Daviey> cool
<Daviey> Can you give them 'nice' names?
<tgm4883> trying
<Daviey> cool
<tgm4883> although we may need superm1 to see where they are on the server
<Daviey> erm..
<Daviey> what US mirror do we have for the ISO's?
<tgm4883> AFAIK, none yet
<Daviey> oh
<tgm4883> polorix hasn't mirrored yet
<tgm4883> and foxbuntu is still building the server
<Daviey> What about axel?
<tgm4883> ??
* tgm4883 doesn't know about axel
<Daviey> atrpm
<Daviey> server
<Daviey> Or is he only happy to provide a repo?
* tgm4883 doesn't know
<tgm4883> I don't think I can get you a friendlier link for you
<tgm4883> and if you try to edit the node, the torrent disappears
<tgm4883> the bittorrent module is acting a little funky
<tgm4883> the the links above should link directly to the download
<Daviey> it's a GSoC project, right?
<tgm4883> the bittorrent module?
<tgm4883> GSoC?
<Daviey> google summer of code
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> i believe so
<tgm4883> whats strange though is it works fine on the mythbuntu test site
<Daviey> :s
<Daviey> Same drupal?
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> i think anyway
<tgm4883> the test site is on RHEL and has drupal installed from the drupal site
<Daviey> tgm4883: both done as same user access level?
<tgm4883> pretty much
<tgm4883> the access levels are the same, but im the admin for the test sit
<tgm4883> e
<tgm4883> that would be the only difference there
<tgm4883> the database should be the same as the test site was made from a backup of the main site
<tgm4883> biab
<laga> gah
<laga> i'd have used x11vnc to beam the control centre to a vnc java applet in mythweb
<laga> fortunately, x11vnc is built *without* ssl support
<laga> that makes it really convenient to use over the internet! yay!
<laga> ffs
<Daviey> laga: lodge a bug, then make a package to put into the mythbuntu repo
<Daviey> :)
<laga> i've already filed a bug
<laga> i wonder if i should file a bug in the debian tracker as well
<benanz1> any news on the mythstream bug?
<laga> what mythstream bug?
<benanz1> when it compiles for mythbuntu it looks for liblibmythstream.so
<laga> looks like x11vnc is a sync, indeed
<laga> ah, right
<laga> what looks for liblibmythstream.so btw?
<Daviey> benanz1: hmm
<Daviey> tried symlinking libmythstream.so liblibmythstream.so ?
<DaveMorris> that seems wrong
<RRR> Looking to install mythbuntu... does anyone know if it is preconfiged to work with PVR350 framebuffer output?
<laga> RRR: no.
<RRR> thnx
<Daviey> RRR: but if you find a distro that does, let us know
<RRR> good point
<laga> feel free to help us to add suport ;)
<benanz1> if you compile the latest mythstream-0.17.2 against mythtv-020.2 in Mythbuntu in creates the proper libmythstream.so but when you start mythfrontend in a terminal and try to run the mythstream plugin it errors because it's looking for liblibmythstream.so.  I tried symlinking but it doesn't work
<RRR> lol... my time is short.. trying to cut corners as it is :-)
<benanz1> I grepped the mythstream source and there's not a single mention of "liblibmythstream.so" -- so I can't figure it out
<laga> benanz1: can you run "mythfrontend stream"
<laga> ?
<benanz1> Yes.  That brings up the mythstream interface but I get "/usr/lib/mythtv/plugins/liblibstream.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" in the terminal.
<laga> weird stuff
<Daviey> benanz1: and there is a symlink there?
<laga> mythstream used to work for me.. on feisty.
<benanz1> this is from the mythstream version that hit the gutsy repos yesterday
<Daviey> ln -s /usr/lib/mythtv/plugins/libstream.so /usr/lib/mythtv/plugins/liblibstream.so
<benanz1> No symlink on this one
<Daviey> try that
<benanz1> same problem.  When selecting "Play Online Streams" from the mythfrontend menu it wont open and I get "/usr/lib/mythtv/plugins/liblibmythtream.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" in the terminal
<benanz1> that was with the symplink
<Daviey> does /usr/lib/mythtv/plugins/libmythtream.so exist?
<benanz1> yes
<Daviey> permissions / ownership?
<benanz1> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 874936 2007-08-30 14:47 libmythstream.so
<Daviey> arg
<DaveMorris> RRR: don't work harder just smarter ;)
<benanz1> Interesting -- When I run "mythfrontend stream" the mythstream interface opens and it works great but I get "/usr/lib/mythtv/plugins/liblibstream.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" in the terminal  --  but when I select it from the mythfrontend menu it doesn't work and I get "/usr/lib/mythtv/plugins/liblibmythstream.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<benanz1> the difference being the first time it looks for liblibstream.so and find libmythstream.so -- the second time it looks for liblibmythstream.so but doesn't find libmythstream.so
<DaveMorris> the .so file isn't a symlink thats not pointing to anything
<DaveMorris> is it?
<benanz1> no
<benanz1> I removed symlinks to test it.  "mythfrontend stream" works, select mythstream from the mythfrontend menu doesn't work
<benanz1> making a symlink of liblibstream.so -> libmythstream.so works to get rid of the error when doing "mythfrontend stream"  -- but not when selecting it from the menu
<Daviey> :s
<Daviey> benanz1: I will have a play over the weekend
<benanz1> Ok, I figured out the symlink prob
<benanz1> it's not looking for "liblibmythstream.so" it's looking for "liblibmythtream.so"  - the typo in the word "stream"
* laga bangs his head against a wall repeatedly
<benanz1> symlinking liblibmythtreat.so to libmythstream.so fixes it
<benanz1> liblibmythtream.so
<laga> too much stupidity on IRC tonight. no, i'm not talking about this channel
<benanz1> I got hung up on the "liblib" part and missed the "mythtream" part
<Daviey> Can somebody else confirm this?
<Daviey> I will add it to the release notes..
<benanz1> I was talking to tgm4883 last night about it and he said everyone was having the problem, but I havn't been able to find any other reports
<Daviey> benanz1: is there a launchpad bug on it?
<laga> no bug, no fix
<laga> ;)
<benanz1> I'll file one now with this info
<Daviey> benanz1: thanks :)
<Daviey> laga: did you raise a bug regarding the language?
<laga> i can curse whereever and whenever i want
<laga> ffs
<Daviey> heh - i mean the ubiquity one
<Daviey> :)
<laga> the crash? superm1 is already working on it AFAIK
<Daviey> what did superm1 mean by "Refresh ordering of installer page"
<laga> at least it's in the release notes :)
<Daviey> laga: yeah, but i want to put a link to Bug # in the release notes for alpha4
<laga> Daviey: someone complained that mythtv and ubuntu stuff was mixed, maybe he fixed that
* tgm4883 rushes back in the channel with a blaze of glory
* Daviey fetches a bucket of water
* tgm4883 hides behind laga
<Daviey> yah
<laga> Daviey: no bug yet. figured it wasn't necessary.
<Daviey> laga: would you mind; just makes the release notes more complete
<Daviey> if not, somebody else will
<Daviey> (no doubt)
<laga> k
<laga> but it's just because you asked nicely
<Daviey> do it now you ******
<tgm4883> ******?
<tgm4883> donkey?
<laga> yes sweetheart
<tgm4883> ggnome?
<Daviey> tgm4883: naa, i've seen the pics - he's no donkey
<tgm4883> foxxxx?
<laga> Daviey: #136482 ******
<Daviey> bug #136482
<Daviey> bloody ubotu
<Daviey> benanz1: how's the bug report going?
<laga> x11vnc is odd. won't build with ssl support here.
<laga> hm
<tgm4883> bug
<tgm4883> there doesn't appear to be a way to not install mythstream by default
<Daviey> bug #136482
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136482 in mythbuntu "Ubiquity crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136482
<benanz1> bug reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythstream/+bug/136483
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136483 in mythstream "mythstream-0.17.2 fails to load in mythtv-0.20.2" [Undecided,New] 
<Daviey> benanz1: ta
<ubotu> New bug: #136482 in mythbuntu "Ubiquity crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136482
* Daviey has to go for 20mins - still writing release notes
<benanz1> I don't understand how this mythstream bug came up.  I've grepped through the source and I can't find any mention of "liblib" or "mythtream"
<ubotu> New bug: #136483 in mythbuntu "mythstream-0.17.2 fails to load in mythtv-0.20.2" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136483
<tgm4883> benanz1, I agree, not sure where it is.  I have also searched the database thinking that perhaps it was there.  No luck
<Daviey> could it be something like use lib$(streamlib} where $(streamlib} = libmythtream.so etc?
<tgm4883> Daviey, I dont think so, wouldn't that show in grep?
<ubotu> New bug: #136487 in mythbuntu "Can't select to not install Mythstream at install time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136487
<laga> tgm4883: woah, you found the hidden plugin
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-09-01
<tgm4883_laptop> Daviey, Pong
<tgm4883_laptop> Laga, does that mean I win a prize?
<laga> not unless you un-break it
<laga> bah. i'm bored and there are no nice blueprints for me to work on
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<Daviey> laga: borded enough to help write release notes?
<Daviey> bored*
<laga> why not.
<Daviey> laga, pm details
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, hows it going?
<tgm4883_laptop> bad
<tgm4883_laptop> mythstream is broke
<foxbuntu> why's that?
<tgm4883_laptop> and i dont know whats wrong
<foxbuntu> that sux
<foxbuntu> well if it makes you feel any better my mythbox is prob gonna be busted in 1hr37m
<tgm4883_laptop> :(, why is that?
<foxbuntu> Im moving up to Gutsy on my Prod box
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> well you will have a busted mythstream then if you download it
<tgm4883_laptop> although there is sort of a fix
<foxbuntu> I don't use Mythstream
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<foxbuntu> I have music on my Linux box in my home office, but I never went to the effort of sharing it via samba and setting up the mounts in myth
<tgm4883_laptop> thats not what mythstream does
<foxbuntu> since the mp3 data setup for mythstream kinda sux (IMO)
<tgm4883_laptop> mythstream does internet streams
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> I was thinking of MythMusic
<foxbuntu> sorry
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<foxbuntu> well none the less
<tgm4883_laptop> or mythstreamtv
<foxbuntu> I record too much damn tv as it is
<foxbuntu> 28 shows in my record list
<tgm4883_laptop> thats a fwe
<tgm4883_laptop> although
<laga> BTw
<foxbuntu> with at least a 8 or 9 that have multiple records each day
<laga> what's with that apple movies plugin
<foxbuntu> ugh
<laga> heh
<foxbuntu> I forgot about it
<foxbuntu> I need to finish packaging it
<laga> no worries ;)
<foxbuntu> I have the info from the author
<tgm4883_laptop> ah, i only have 27
<foxbuntu> muwhaa
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, is not as 1337 at foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> as*
<tgm4883_laptop> it's true
<tgm4883_laptop> thats why im assigning the mythstream bug to you ;)
<foxbuntu> AHHH!
<foxbuntu> no more bugs
<foxbuntu> although...
<foxbuntu> I think my wife is gonna be out of town this weekend
* tgm4883_laptop should call terminix to see if they can fix mythstream
<foxbuntu> so I might be able to get something done
<tgm4883_laptop> party at foxbuntu's house
<foxbuntu> :)
<laga> yay, booze!
<foxbuntu> ...I must be getting old..when I think of a weekend alone...I think extra sleep, time to play games, or perhaps work on Mythbuntu...not booze
<foxbuntu> lol
<laga> same here, though :/
<foxbuntu> sux
<temba> nabend alle zusammne
<laga> bonjour monsieur
<Daviey> "Links in the installer do not work, e.g the Schedules Direct website won't open" is that a bug on LP yet?
<laga> cross-posting!
<Daviey> *oops*
<laga> ;)
<Daviey> laga: slacker
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> nn
<laga> it's 2am and i've got something they call "a life" ;)
<Daviey> $ sudo apt-get install life
<Daviey> E: Couldn't find package life
<laga> it's in my ppa
<laga> silly
* Daviey is going to apt-get your life
<ubotu> New bug: #136493 in mythbuntu "Links in the installer do not work, e.g the Schedules Direct" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136493
<Daviey>  $ sudo apt-get install life-laga
<Daviey> E: package life-laga sucks
<laga> i hate you
<laga> ;)
<Daviey> :(
<laga> now finish that changelog
<laga> or bad things will be seen on planet
<laga> ;)
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> GOTO $BED;
<laga> sleep(3600*8)
<manda__> hey guys...any here use a visio tv as a monitor?
<cornell> After changing from zap2it to schedules direct, and doing a mythfill database, do I need to reaccomplish my schedule of recordings?
<manda__> vizio tv...sorry
<tgm4883_laptop> manda__ yes
<manda__> this is williammanda
<tgm4883_laptop> ah, i figured as much
<manda__> a\:)
<manda__> do you use dvi - hdmi?
<tgm4883_laptop> no straight vga
<manda__> what res?
<tgm4883_laptop> tv reports 1366x768
<tgm4883_laptop> my computer is set at
<manda__> yes the tv will report what it thinks but it may not be what the computer is sending it
<manda__> whats in your xorg.conf?
<tgm4883_laptop>  "1280x768" "1024x768"
<tgm4883_laptop> it's sending 1280x768
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: do you have superm1's cell no?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> did we email him?
<manda__> can you post a copy of your xorg.conf?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea sec
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: no
<tgm4883_laptop> shoot him an email
<Daviey> done
<Daviey> argarg
<Daviey> ff just crashed
<Daviey> do you still have the gobby page?!
<Daviey> ah.. clipboard ftw
<tgm4883_laptop> im still in there
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> apparently I have no idea how to get this file over ssh to my computer
<manda__> xorg?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<manda__> can you still get it?
<cornell> Can anybody help with totem?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea just got it, let me put it up
<cornell> Or should I install xine or mplayer?
<manda__> i prefer xine
<tgm4883_laptop> manda__ http://linux.weilandhomes.com/node/8
<manda__> no content on the page
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> manda__ try again.  There should be an uploaded xorg.conf file
<cornell> Got xine installed, manda__, start it up, right click open selected /media/cdrom0/video_ts, is that what I want to do to start it?
<manda__> ok got it
<cornell> nm
<cornell> There's a dvd "radio button"
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: "pastebinit" rocks
<Daviey> $ pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<manda__> yes...select the dvd button
<Daviey> ---> returns a pastebin link :)
<manda__> sorry cornell...i have xine setup with my remote.....haven't manually started with control panel
<manda__> in a while
<cornell> Hello again...
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, kill me now
<foxbuntu> damn upgrades suck ass
<cornell> May I pm, manda__?
<Daviey> Mythbuntu Alpha4 announced
<Daviey> :)
* cornell wonders what he just installed ;-)
<Daviey> cornell: Hmm..
<Daviey> where / when did you get it?
<Daviey> (the iso)?
<cornell> Actually, I just did the update/upgrade to myth 0.20.2 earlier this week.
<cornell> The ubuntu  part is Gutsy
<Daviey> ah
<Daviey> http://mythbuntu.org/node/44
<cornell> Got a DVD from the amusement park, of the little one singing... The relatives all want copies.  What's the best way to rip a DVD?
<foxbuntu> cornell, you might try dvdshrink
<foxbuntu> works well for me
<cornell> Well... really want to avoid having to deal with wine.
<cornell> Know anything about k9copy?
<foxbuntu> nope
<foxbuntu> is the disc encrpyted?
<cornell> Don't think so.  Like I said, it's from one of those amusement park studios.  Plays well on xine.
<foxbuntu> you might get nero for linux
<foxbuntu> its pretty good with DVD fornats
<foxbuntu> formats*
<cornell> Too bad, foxbuntu, I was having some trouble with fornats
<cornell> ;-)
* tgm4883_laptop fires a single shot from a high powered sniper rifle and hits foxbuntu in the neck
<tgm4883_laptop> is that good enough foxbuntu
* foxbuntu foxbuntu sighs relife as he drops to the ground...dead
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, yes...thanks
<foxbuntu> my machine is fubar right now
<foxbuntu> its really neat
<foxbuntu> this is why i don't do squat to this box ever
<foxbuntu> and if my internet speed were any slower tonight I could write alll the code in the updates myself
<cornell> fubar!  That's my favorite distro!
<cornell> At least, after I install them, they're fubar ;-)
<foxbuntu> cornell, I am the largest supporter of Fubar
<cornell> Trivia question... know what fubar means?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, I think thats a great idea! Start a Mythbuntu Support branch called Fubar
<cornell> (no googling ;-) )
<foxbuntu> F'd up beyond all reckognition
<foxbuntu> though my spelling sucks ass
<foxbuntu> its Fubar as well
<cornell> There you go... A lot of folks don't know that.  It's the next step after SNAFU, Situation Normal, All Fouled Up
* cornell has really been bad with the off topic stuff this evening
<foxbuntu> awesome glad to see my desktop install from back in the days previous to Mythbuntu still do wonderful things, like install openoffice on my MythTV machine
<foxbuntu> gonna need it there
* foxbuntu doesn't care unless someone is looking for help
* foxbuntu foxbuntu might have to kill someone for the install procedures of upgrading to Gutsy for SD data
<cornell> Not necessary, foxbuntu, if I can do it, anybody can.
<foxbuntu> cornell, I think the damn thing wrote over my Lirc conf file
<foxbuntu> which is funny becuase I helped superm1 write the app that does that
<foxbuntu> but superm1 packged it
<cornell> I just did an apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade.  Didn't do this straight away, but ended up deleting sources and creating SD.  I thinkthat was pretty much it.
<foxbuntu> cornell, I have a pretty strange config for a machine however thus these upgrade always hurt
<cornell> My PVR-350 remote doesn't work too well.  I'd found a lircrc.hauppauge before that was mediocre, now it's worse.
<foxbuntu> I have the PVR-150 remote
<cornell> irw reports every button I push, but mythtv either responds slowly or not at all (back/exit doesn't work for me at all :-( )
<foxbuntu> its some strange ass MCEUSB2 remote
<foxbuntu> thats the lircrc alright
<foxbuntu> have you tried using the mythbuntu-lirc-generator?
<cornell> Nope... After banging on my knoppmyth, then mythbuntu and finally getting something working... I took a break before starting on the remote.
<foxbuntu> ah
<foxbuntu> the remote should be very easy now
<cornell> Is that it's name "mythbuntu-lirc-generator" ?
<foxbuntu> I believe thats the package name
<cornell> Is it included, or do I have to apt-get it?
<foxbuntu> its part of the Mythbuntu build
<foxbuntu> since Alpha 2 I think
<foxbuntu> I can't remember when we dumped it in
<cornell> Cool, can I run it in an ssh terminal while myth's playing back?
<foxbuntu> should be able to
<foxbuntu> you will prob have to restart Myth and Lirc to make the remote work again however
<cornell> Is it interactive at all, or just pick the remote?
<foxbuntu> just pick the remote
<foxbuntu> it was made to be stupid proof
<foxbuntu> since the remotes are one of the bigest pains of all
<cornell> mythbuntu-lircrc-generator
<foxbuntu> ah
<foxbuntu> I forgot what it got called
<foxbuntu> sad..too many things going on
<foxbuntu> brb...gotta do a reset
<cornell> mmm... not even pick a remote...  run command, get: You should now have a .lircrc file generated in /home/cornell/.lircrc  Also, a mythtv specific lircrc is now in ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<cornell> Well... time to say night-night to one and all
<cornell> Nice chatting foxbuntu
<cornell> Night all
<cornell> TTFN
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, it feels good to finally be up to Gusty on the working Myth box
<foxbuntu> Gutsy that is
<Dvrmaster> houston we have a problem
<ubotu> New bug: #136533 in mythbuntu "OSD fonts badly rendered when watching 16:9 TV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136533
<ubotu> New bug: #130925 in mythbuntu "There is no proper logfile for Mythfrontend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130925
<laga> re
<laga> 08:00 -!- MYTHBUNTU [n=IceChat7@fl-71-55-28-52.dhcp.embarqhsd.net]  has quit ["damnit back to win again"] 
<laga> o_o
<laga> i fixed a indentation problem and changed "Frontend" to "frontend" once
<laga> mythbuntu artwork makes my eyes hurt :/
<laga> firefox in alpha4 just crashed on me. hum
<Daviey> hoo hum
<laga> my development VM is now broken. day is getting better and better ;)
<temba> morning
<laga> moin
<temba> sagt mal ich hab nun suse 10 prof installed, lixxine, win32codec und den xvid codec installiert aber kaffeine spielt keine xvid avi ab, habe ich etwas vergessen ? sorry, bin schon alle sachen durch die ich in foren fand
<laga> hm
<laga> du bist hier irgendwo im falschen kanal, nicht?
<temba> lol
<temba> uups
<temba> hehe
<MythbuntuGuest29> propieraty drivers won't install in alpha 4
<Ublender> Yo
<Ublender> MythBuntu Alpha 4, is it just a live cd or is an actual installer?
<laga> it can be used as a livecd and installed to disk
<ublender_> Is there any source of information in terms of what cards/remotes it supports?
<laga> it should support most, if not all remotes supported by lirc
<laga> for tv cards: most of the stuff supported by linux i'd say
<ublender_> thanks, looks like I'm gonna be using MythBuntu :)
<ublender_> It just seems strange that the ISO is only like 400mb
<laga> keep in mind that it's still "alpha", so things might break. but it's in a pretty good shape already IMHO
<laga> ublender_: yeah, it doesn't come with openoffice and a big desktop environments :)
<tgm4883> anyone know why the digg link for alpha 4 leads to the alpha 3 digg article?
<Daviey> eeeek
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> I think we're missing a feature for alpha 4
<tgm4883> 20.2 installed
<Daviey> tgm4883: i've transfered 34G!!
<tgm4883> :(
<tgm4883> I've transfered 134MB
<Daviey> I need a mirror FAST
<laga> bittorrent only it is then
<Daviey> okay
<tgm4883> so is this a bug or by design, i forget
<tgm4883> <MythbuntuGuest29> propieraty drivers won't install in alpha 4
<tgm4883> Is this needed?  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/vnc-applet-mythweb
<laga> no
<laga> but superm1 thought it was a good idea
<laga> when i proposed it late at night ;)
<tgm4883> can't you control the control centre from the remote?
<laga> no
<tgm4883> oh
<tgm4883> i thought you could.  Then it is needed
<Daviey> tgm4883: Do you have a link i can wget Mythbuntu iso's from>
<Daviey> ?
<tgm4883> uh
<Daviey> I've had to suspend http and torrent downloads
<Daviey> and want to put it on my dreamhost box
<tgm4883> oh
<tgm4883> i suppose I could upload them to my server
<Daviey> currently there is no direct download link; but torrent is doing nicely
<tgm4883> I don't know what kind of speeds you will get though and it probably violates my TOS
<Daviey> oh
<Daviey> Don't do it
<tgm4883> I could stick it on my webspace
<Daviey> I'm gonna request hosting from canonical methinks
<tgm4883> but I would have to delete it from there right after you d/l it
<tgm4883> that would make the most sense
<tgm4883> Is dreamhost a good host?
<Daviey> tgm4883: not too bad
<Daviey> slightly oversold - but i think they are good
<Daviey> ssh access
<Daviey> etc
<Daviey> tgm4883: they were doing an offer for $12 for they year, inc .com domain
<Daviey> If you do use them, use the code MAX97 to save $97
<Daviey> tgm4883: but a VPS will always be better.. go for vpsvillage.com :)
<Daviey> root access on a ubuntu machine :)
<tgm4883_laptop> hows it compare to http://icdsoft.com/hosting.php ?
<Daviey> tgm4883: well, a VPS gives you a whole virtual machine
<Daviey> not just sharing, as with normal hosting
<Daviey> so it's like having your own complete machine, to do as you please
<Daviey> 20 GB/Month !! bit tight!
<Daviey> Dreamhost is much better than that
<Daviey> *much*
<tgm4883_laptop> $10 a month plan
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> I've been looking around for a new host for my works website
<tgm4883_laptop> where is the dreamhost server location?
<Daviey> US
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<tgm4883_laptop> our current server is in boston
<tgm4883_laptop> which is kinda far from use
<tgm4883_laptop> us
<Daviey> but, i would strongly recommend a VPS from vpsvillage.com
<Daviey> Dreamhost is based in California
<Daviey> and vpsvillage is in Pennsylvania
<tgm4883_laptop> I'm looking at VPS, and I see their plans, but I really don't know what kind of usage that transfers into
<Daviey> do you want to test my dreamhost account?
<tgm4883_laptop> Can I do that later? have a few errands to run, back in a bit
<Daviey> yeah.. i need to change the passwords and clear some stuff off it first
<Daviey> I no longer really use it
<Thesandbag> does anyby know what mythbuntu sets the superuser mysql account password to
<tgm4883_laptop> Thesandbag, I think it tells you during install
<tgm4883_laptop> or maybe it's no password, I don't remember off hand
<ubotu> New bug: #131700 in mythbuntu "Provide hosting for mythbuntu.org" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131700
<MythbuntuGuest58> how do I control volume in mythbuntu? ingthe volume keys on my keyboard don't do any
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest58, the volume controls in mythtv control the master volume
<MythbuntuGuest58> is there any way to control the volume while watching video?
<tgm4883> and if you give me a sec, i'll look up the keys to control that
<MythbuntuGuest58> sure. thanks.
<tgm4883> Looks like Volume down is [ , { , or F11 and volume up is ]  , } , or F12
<MythbuntuGuest58> fyi, those don't do anything in mplayer, it looks like 0 and 9 do it.. I located the input.conf in /etc/mplayer .. nevermind.. thanks anyways!
<NoobSauce> I'm trying to install mythbuntu, but it fails during install. It looks like it's a problem with 7.10 since feisty installs fine. So the question is, is there a 7.04 version for mythbuntu, or some way to upgrade a 7.04 install to mythbuntu? For example, I know kubuntu has a package for ubuntu. Is there a similar thing for mythbuntu? Any proposals are welcome!
<laga> NoobSauce: where does it fail? are you using alpha 4?
<NoobSauce> based on what I've found, none of that is possible, but hopefully you know different ways around the problem?
<NoobSauce> it fails right after the 'load linux kernel' part during the install
<NoobSauce> basically it fails at step 1. It says something about PCI: cannot allocate....
<NoobSauce> it seems to only happen for 7.10, edgy, and dapper - but not feisty
<laga> ah
<laga> i bet there are various workarounds
<laga> you could try booting with pci=routeirq or something
<NoobSauce> I know that I could manually install everything from ubuntu, but I was wondering if there as some kind of metapackage or something that has a nice walkthrough install...
<NoobSauce> what's PCI=routeirq?
<laga> a boot option
<laga> seriously.
<NoobSauce> what does it do?
<NoobSauce> well, I guess that doesn't matter. I'll give it a shot
<laga> you should report your problem as a bug. otherwise, it's possible you won't be able to use any subsequent ubuntu releases
<NoobSauce> hold on
<NoobSauce> btw, this has already been reported as a bug numerous times - it's just that nobody seems to have a solution...
<NoobSauce> the boot option doesn't work...
<NoobSauce> :(
<laga> that sucks then :/
<NoobSauce> so no metapackages or installers that you can download?
<laga> ah well. so, you want to install mythtv on feisty?
<NoobSauce> yeah
<laga> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<laga> ^ see this link
<NoobSauce> well, I can do it manually if need be... was just hoping to try out mythbuntu since I heard so much good stuff about it
<NoobSauce> :)
<laga> oh, that's nice :)
<laga> heh
<laga> no worries, mythtv on feisty is almost as easy as mythbuntu
<laga> my laptop had some weird problems in feisty as well. it would just reboot during boot-up
<NoobSauce> well, I'm out then... thanks for the time :)
* NoobSauce flees
<laga> have fun
<Daviey> laga: Failing to boot like that, *could* be a bad burn/download ?
<laga> Daviey: looks like it happens on three ubuntu versions
<Daviey> oh :(
<Daviey> I suspect it would be pretty easy for us to consider an alternate..
<laga> alternate what? iso?
<laga> bah
<laga> interlacing issues. :/
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-09-02
<batrix> can someone here help tell me where i need to have the lircrc for xmms to work?
<batrix> anyone here at all?
<laga> this channel is mostly about mythtv
<laga> it's ~/.lircrc usually
<batrix> yea i know
<batrix> i have it set up there but for some reason it hates me :(
<batrix> i also have ~/.xmms/.lircrc
<laga> what do you have in your lircrc?
<laga> isn't xmms old and not developed anymore?
<batrix> its still developed i think
<laga> hum
<tgm4883> xmms is still developed
<laga> do you have the lirc plugin for xmms?
<tgm4883> but have you tried #xmms?
<batrix> begin
<batrix>   prog = xmms
<batrix>   remote = Leadtek_Y04G0004
<batrix>   button = Power
<batrix>   repeat = 2
<batrix>   config = QUIT
<batrix> end
<laga> heh, xmms was removed from gentoo and slackware
<batrix> i compiled it etc.. from sourc
<batrix> lol laga
<batrix> figured out my problem i think for one irexec wasn't started
<batrix> can someone please tell me how to run irexec in the background without having to open a terminal using irexec &
<tgm4883> put it in your session startup?
<batrix> yeah i did i put it in as irexec
<batrix> and it doesn't seem to work
<batrix> gonna test something brb
<batrix> ok i got it
<batrix> irexec -d /home/username/.lircrc
<batrix> hey tgm4883 can you show me your dmesg for lirc please
<tux_fl> hi ;)
<tux_fl> what do i have to edit to connect nvidia to my TV?
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tgm4883> batrix, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35996/
<laga> tux_fl: xorg.conf
<tgm4883> tux_fl, how are you trying to connect it
<laga> tux_fl: check the nvidia docs and wiki.mythtv.org
<tux_fl> thanks, first try failed after editing section monitor.  Guess there  is more to go.  TV still working ;) ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> im bored
<laga> go to bed?
<tgm4883_laptop> it's only 7:30, err 19:30
<laga> oh
<laga> i thought you were in the UK
<laga> it's almost 4:30 am here
<tgm4883_laptop> nope, west coast USA
<superm1> hey guys
<superm1> Daviey, you here?
<MythbuntuGuest26> Haya, is there currently issues with the .iso download (X86)? It says it is done at around 25mb.
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest26, where are you downloading from?
<MythbuntuGuest26> mythbuntu.org had a link .. I found a .torrent that's cruizing along at the usual 1KB/sec .. lol
<superm1> did Daviey take down the link directly to the IOS?
<superm1> ISO
<tgm4883> yea Daviey took the ISO's down
<superm1> why?
<tgm4883> he's switching it to his dreamhost server
<tgm4883> I dont really know why
<superm1> well this makes it a bit hard for polorix.net to mirror it
<superm1> i told them to mirror from Daviey's box...
<tgm4883> true
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> I don't know if he knew that
<superm1> hmphf.
<tgm4883> NineTeen67Comet, yea, you probably got 25MB of it then it was taken down
<NineTeen67Comet> I'm downloading Ubuntu Gutsy herd5 as well just incase. I've just had little luck with Myth/lirc and the like working for me. Usually have resorted to fireing up each part (MPlayer/Xine, XMMS etc) ..
<superm1> its supposed to be ~413 mb
<superm1> NineTeen67Comet, what sort of troubles were you having in herd5?
<tgm4883> Currently can only get them from the torrents
<NineTeen67Comet> Yeah .. the torrent says 'roun 412mb ..
<tgm4883> superm1, we really need to get it on canonical servers
<superm1> things should be looking much better now even outside Mythbuntu
<superm1> tgm4883, yea...
<NineTeen67Comet> No troubles yet with Herd5 (it has been on and off my server for a few days) ..
<NineTeen67Comet> It is downloading.
<NineTeen67Comet> Feisty and I never got along as well as Edgy and I did .. ;)
<superm1> well gutsy should be a much more friendly experience for lirc especially
<NineTeen67Comet> My current Media box is running Feisty and has done well (no remote, freevo or Myth though) ..
<tgm4883> arg
<tgm4883> this hook thing will be the death of me
* superm1 fires up his brain to start helping seed alpha4
* tgm4883 realized 15 minutes ago that deluge was off
<NineTeen67Comet> Do you all know if the PVR-150 is pretty functional w/Ubuntu/Linux? I've had it for a while, but never slowed down enough to fire it up and play with it. That is what I am hoping to get working.
<superm1> NineTeen67Comet, yes very much so functional
<superm1> out of the box on feisty and gutsy
<NineTeen67Comet> Shweeew, they don't have much of a selection at the BX. It was that, or the WinTV PVR that didn't look as rich.
<NineTeen67Comet> Or a USB TV deal that I really didn't want to resort to.
<superm1> well the pvr-150 was a good choice
<NineTeen67Comet> Goodn deal, thanks. I had another one, but the cable connector broke off.
<NineTeen67Comet> Also, do you know how to get the text looking a little sharper on a traditional TV? It is at 600x800 and still bearly legable (Movies and TV look grand though).
<superm1> mess around with nvidia-settings
<superm1> assuming its an nvidia card
<NineTeen67Comet> superm1 n'kay .. I will, I used that to get it back to TV from LCD and TV ..
<NineTeen67Comet> Yeah, It is a 6800 I beleive.
<superm1> when you get alpha4 installed, there is an option in the mythtv menus for "mythbuntu"
<superm1> choose that
<superm1> and it will pull up utils like nvidia-settings for you
<NineTeen67Comet> aha .. awesome.
<NineTeen67Comet> WoooHoo .. 1%
<NineTeen67Comet> I lied it is a 5700 AGP card... still 1% .. sigh
<superm1> i can't seem to help the seeding much either
<superm1> hmpf
<superm1> Daviey, get up, we need to get this up somewhere else
<NineTeen67Comet> lol .. Wish everyone was on JST time .. My mid-day is my friends midnight ..
<NineTeen67Comet> I'm trying Azureus now FrostWire didn't seem to be moving along very well.
<NineTeen67Comet> Looks like Transmission is a much faster client than Fristwire or Azureus... still .. 6 days seems a long time ..
<foxbuntu> morning superm1
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, hows it going?
* NineTeen67Comet Wonders if he could swim across the Pacific and download it faster than from his current location....
<NineTeen67Comet> Is the install of MythTV via aptitude easy 'nuff? I've got a Feisty Alternate CD handy .. could upgrade it to Gutsy faster than downloading it all right now.
<foxbuntu> NineTeen67Comet, Its pretty str8 forward, however I would do the upgr to Gutsy first
<foxbuntu> just besure to pick the right backend and frontend packages to use
<foxbuntu> like mythtv-backend-master
<Xenocrates> Is there a way to clear the recording logs for a single show in MythTV?
<NineTeen67Comet> foxbuntu .. Okay, I found a tutorial via the forums .. Since my server lacks a PVR card, I'll just usse my media box as both a front and backend and have it rsync with my server to keep the movie directory populated with current stuff (I don't have TV going just my movies I've ripped)
* NineTeen67Comet my media box has a pvr 150 card in it ..
<MythbuntuGuest12> nvidia propieraty drivers with composite out doesn't work in the installer
<superm1> NineTeen67Comet, hopefully you just got a spike in speed.  I managed to finally get some proper seeding working :)
<Daviey> superm1: :)
<superm1> hey Daviey
<Daviey> Sorry, I had to remove the mirror for the moment.. It was getting hammered
<superm1> isn't that what mirrors are for?
<superm1> :)
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> At the rate i was serving, I would have been pushing out >700Gb for the month!
<superm1> haha
<superm1> wow
<Daviey> Torrent is stable
<superm1> well should be now
<superm1> i got majoridiot's server to join
<Daviey> I've pushed >2Gb @ home
<superm1> so he is pushing out 1200kb/s right now
<Daviey> popey is also torrenting from the same datacentre
<Daviey> I've been asking questions re: Canonical hosting
<superm1> oh?
<superm1> with whom?
<Daviey> Trying to get hold of elmo
<Daviey> Askign ie #canonical-sysadmin and adding a note to the bug you raised re LoCo hosting
<superm1> no luck with elmo as of yet?
<Daviey> no
<superm1> well i think the more important part at this point is going to be somewhere to put the cdimage
<superm1> eg if we could get cdimages.ubuntu.com
<Daviey> at one point i was serving at > 16Mb/sec
<superm1> wow.
<Daviey> probably not
<Daviey> *yet*
<superm1> well i think to get on cdimages.ubuntu.com in the first place, the build process needs to be migrated to their
<superm1> which right now its as close as its ever been
<Daviey> probably point cdimages.mythbuntu.org to a canonical server :)
<superm1_> hexxeh|work, in the change i'm uploading tonight, i'm fixing mythstream problems as well as adding | usplash to ubuntu-mythtv-frontend dependencies so as to make your backport diff a little smaller
<ubotu> New bug: #135431 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv-database depends on update-notifier only" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135431
<ubotu> New bug: #131092 in ubiquity "multiple copies of install scripts" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131092
<ichat> probably im looking in the wrong place - but   i couldn't find any info on remote controller suport  for  pincale controller
<cornel1> I know this is a general linux question, but...     I want to know the users defined on a linux system, does /etc/passwd have every user?
<NineTeen67Comet> Do I have to have mythtv-backend running on the box I'm using as MySQL server?
<NineTeen67Comet> My headless x-less server is where I usually run all my SQL stuff off.
<NineTeen67Comet> If I aptitude mythtv-backend it tries to drag in a bunch of xorg/related stuff...
* NineTeen67Comet time for bed .. see you all in the AM .. looking forward to playing my movies on my tv w
<cornel1> Night, NineTeen67Comet
<ubotu> New bug: #136785 in lirc (main) "Please include support for streamzap remote in Lirc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136785
<tgm4883> superm1, you around?
<bendailey> superm1, hello
<superm1> g'afternoon
<laga> hi guys
<bendailey> My ISP was a no go on a mirror but I am finishing arrangements on another mirror as we speak
<superm1> bendailey, ah very good.
<superm1> what happened with the ISP?
<bendailey> I saw that you took direct downloads of line
<superm1> well Daviey did, because they were a wee bit busy
<bendailey> I don't pay them for hosting and they pay metered bandwidth upstream
<superm1> and would have pushed him over his BW limits at his host
<superm1> oh that's a pretty good reason
<bendailey> ok I just purchased a hosting packages with 100GB  per month of transfer to run as a mirror
<bendailey> brb, need to but my son down for a nap
<superm1> k
<superm1> tgm4883, laga did you see my fix for mythstream?
<bendailey> superm1, do you want a specific directory structure for the mirror?
<superm1> bendailey, for CD images not really a big deal
<superm1> i'd say just an open directory would suffice
<Daviey> Hey
<foxbuntu> hey superm1
<superm1> hi foxbuntu
<superm1> hi Daviey
<Daviey> superm1: I think we should try and keep them standard - would make it easier to insert links on release notes etc
<superm1> Daviey, huh?
<superm1> keep what standard
<superm1> oh cd images
<Daviey> 17:22 < superm1> bendailey, for CD images not really a big deal
<superm1> yea... a little slow this afternoon i am
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> superm1: when are we going to announce signed mirrors?
<superm1> Daviey, still can't get the one on axel's box to mirror everything
<superm1> dunno why
<Daviey> -- There was discussion on the possibility of having a generic PPA signature.. I think that would be awful!
<superm1> where did  you hear this discussion?
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> wait 1
<Daviey> btw.. did you see SABDFL's email re; PPA?
<superm1> yea but it looked pretty generic so i didn't read the whole thing
<Daviey> It was a mail-merge style, and we got a mention :D
<superm1> really?
* superm1 looks again
<Daviey> We already have
<Daviey> some fun projects using this, like MythBuntu. You can see their PPA overview
<Daviey> here:
<superm1> ha fancy that
<superm1> awesome
<superm1> well we were the first group to get on the PPA before it was announced
<Daviey> Regarding generic signing; I think it might have been on IRC.. probably just an idea bounce
<Daviey> i *hope*
<laga> superm1: yeah, juski committed the mythstream fix
<superm1> laga, that was quick
<superm1> i just filed that like 8 hours ago
<Daviey> juski no doubt wanted to exercise his svn prvs.
<superm1> amazing how a small letter can make so much trouble :)
<bendailey> Daviey, proposed Directory Structure?
<Daviey> Well..
<Daviey> possibly mimic ubuntu's?
<bendailey> sorry, have to go for awhile
<Daviey> bendailey: no hurry for structure; just a link woild do for now
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> superm1: heard from mirror.polorix.net?
<superm1> Daviey, they can't exactly mirror us when there is no direct link
<superm1> but chris didn't mail me back
<superm1> perhaps he's out of town or something
<Daviey> superm1: I can provide a direct link offlist
<superm1> Daviey, okay
<superm1> i'll send him that
<superm1> Daviey, i dont get it, running the mirror script with a clean directory even
<superm1> its not working
<superm1> the only debs its pulling are ubiquity
<superm1> nothing more
<superm1> not even source packages for anything else
<Daviey> :S
<Daviey> Funnilly enough, i can't get the build script to run on my server
<superm1> what is with all these oddities
<Daviey> debootstrap segfaulted
<Daviey> Anybody have an experience with throttling apache2?
<superm1> well see i can blame my oddities on this being a Rhel5 box
<superm1> and the fact that i had to compile apt and bzr
<Daviey> RH sux :D
<superm1> :)
<Daviey> compile bzr?
<Daviey> I just assumed it was plain python
<Daviey> Oh.. here's an odd thing.. Liferea RSS reader.. Didn't show the Alpha4 release notes from the ubuntu-planet RSS feed
<Daviey> :S
<superm1> neither did iGoogle
<Daviey> and.. drupal thought that it was already dugg
<Daviey> with alpha 3 release
<superm1> hm lots of weird stuff then..
<superm1> yea google reader doesnt think its new either
<superm1> wonder whats up with that?
<Daviey> ffs
<superm1> it did show up on planet right?
<Daviey> yep
<Daviey> still there
<Daviey> halfway down
<superm1> hm and its in mythbuntu.org/rss.xml
<superm1> that's really bzr
<Daviey> Maybe cause the name was so similar?
<superm1> well that would explain the digg problem
<superm1> but nothing more
<superm1> interesting
<superm1> i think i found what is doing it
<superm1> its that freaking clean.sh thing
<Daviey> yes!
<superm1> why though?
<Daviey> I commented it out as it seemed to be rm too much
<superm1> why does take out so much?
<Daviey> :s
<superm1> awesome!
<superm1> things work now
<Daviey> >:)
<Daviey> all signed?
<Daviey> or rather signing work?
<superm1> okay let me just remove it and add it to a cron a few minutes from now
<superm1> and make sure it runs out of the cron fine
<superm1> and then we're golden
<Daviey> remember cron will email you crap, if you don't > /dev/null the cronjob
<superm1> it .bashrc sourced in cron?
<superm1> because i need to change LD_LIBRARY_PATH and PATH when its run from it
<Daviey> no
<Daviey> normally cron has NO env. variables
<superm1> hm that's not a good thing.
<Daviey> try it tho
<superm1> well i'll just add it to the start of the mirror script
<superm1> won't hurt
<Daviey> Can't you just add it to the script?
<Daviey> or make a wrapper .sh?
<superm1> well modifying the script won't hurt
<superm1> bzr will still merge the changes locally
<superm1> if its update
<superm1> okay brb,
<superm1> hm still didn't run
<superm1> didn't even go into a log file like i ordered it to
<Daviey> is cron working for you as a user?
<superm1> it would appear not.
<superm1> i'm not sure how i can really check though
<Daviey> set it to output to console?
<superm1> how?
<Daviey> or echo "test" > ~/sss.txt
<Daviey> * * * echo "working" 2>&1 /dev/console
<Daviey> ^ change for desired setting
<superm1> i dont exactly have access to the console session
<superm1> but i followed this: * * * * * echo "test" > /home/mlimonciello/sss.txt
<superm1> and i sure don't see an sss.txt in /home/mlimonciello
<Daviey> that should work
<superm1> well i have a feeling something is going into /var/log/cron
<superm1> because its edit time is every minute
<Daviey> ah
<superm1> but i can't read it
<Daviey> you might be flooding sysadmin eith erros then @O
<Daviey> :o
<superm1> well i'll shoot a mail to Axel then
<Daviey> Did axel not want to be a cd mirror?
<foxbuntu> Daviey, where ddi you buy your mirrror space?
<Daviey> foxbuntu: it's UK
<superm1> Daviey, he only offered hosting weekly builds
<superm1> nothing else
<superm1> so i didnt want to push my luck with him
<Daviey> superm1: agreed
<Daviey> foxbuntu: If you want a full ubuntu machine: vpsvillage.com
<Daviey> You get root access etc, so do as you please
<superm1> okay well if he doesn't get back to me by tomorrow, i say that we'll announce weekly builds and just have it on manual for now
<foxbuntu> superm1, what kind of access would be needed to a mirror server for now?
<Daviey> foxbuntu: user only
<superm1> foxbuntu, if it does builds, root
<superm1> if it is just a host, user
<foxbuntu> hmm
<Daviey> superm1: what went wrong with fakeroot building?
<superm1> Daviey, a lot
<Daviey> oh
<superm1> Daviey, the plan was going to be to have axel's box build the source package, submit it up to ppa.launchpad.net, and then mirror it 12 hours or so later
<foxbuntu> because there is a hosting service I know for $7/mon you get 2.5TB a month in xfer
<foxbuntu> but I don't think you get root access
<Daviey> foxbuntu: not dreamhost per chance?
<foxbuntu> Daviey, no
<foxbuntu> AN Hosting
<Daviey> bandwidth is much cheaper in the US than UK
<Daviey> and get this, many of out main datacentres have power problems
<Daviey> ie.. not enough plug sockets :D
<Daviey> superm1: I just had a thought.. i have a dreamhost account - that can mirror all day long!
<superm1> Daviey, dreamhost has no limit?
<Daviey> well pratically
<superm1> well i dont see why not then
<Daviey> currently naff domain tho
<Daviey> unless bendailey can add another
<Daviey> it's currently: daviey.mooo.com
<superm1> yea i'm sure he can add another
<superm1> ask him when he gets back
<Daviey> will do
<Daviey> I've got 2304Gb of bandwith to use with dreamhost
<Daviey> raising by 16Gb per week
<superm1> wow
<Daviey> but they are not *fast*
<Daviey> feel free to do a speed test
<Daviey> http://daviey.mooo.com/mythbuntu/
<Daviey> http://daviey.mooo.com/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-7.10~070830-amd64.iso
<superm1> you kidding?
<superm1> 400 kb/s
<Daviey> wgetting atm, so the filesize will be small
<superm1> oh wait its dropping off
<superm1> it went down to 150
<Daviey> eeek.. that is better than i thought
<Daviey> oh, accross the alantic i get 50-60Kb/s
<superm1> yea not bad here
<Daviey> superm1: another idea; will your school mirror?
<superm1> Daviey, well they don't mirror any other linux items, so i wouldn't think so
<superm1> and i'm graduating this semester
<Daviey> bet you can't wait
<superm1> :)
<superm1> well speaking of which, i do have a few things to attend to today
<superm1> i'll be back later on
<Daviey> k
<bendailey> Daviey, ping
<Daviey> bendailey: ello
<Daviey> bendailey: when you get a chance can you make another DNS entry?
<bendailey> where should I get the ISO's from? Or can I give you an ftp account and have you upload them?
<bendailey> yeah hit me with the DNS entry I think I am still logged in to make changes
<Daviey> bendailey: http://daviey.mooo.com/mythbuntu
<Daviey> but wait 10 mins for them to finish getting
<Daviey> bendailey: hmm not sure what to have..
<Daviey> maybe us.cdimage.mythbuntu.org  (but i'll happily give it up to somebody else, if requested)
<Daviey> can you make it CNAME -> daviey.dreamhosters.com
<foxbuntu> Daviey, I might need us.cdimage.mythbuntu.com :P
<Daviey> foxbuntu: fair enough
<foxbuntu> but who knows when that might happen at this rate
<Daviey> how are we going to name multiples?
<Daviey> starts to look messy imo -> 1.us.cdimage.mythbuntu.com
<foxbuntu> we could do something like ia-us.cdimages.mythbuntu.org
<bendailey> I am justing going to ask if I should use us1.cdimage.mythbuntu.org
<Daviey> ia = state?
<foxbuntu> yea
<Daviey> foxbuntu: good idea
<Daviey> bendailey: what state is your server?
<Daviey> my us server is california
<bendailey> I am in Indiana I think my server is in Canada
<Daviey> bendailey: would ca.cdimage.mythbuntu.org be better for you then?
<bendailey> scratch that hosted in Michigan
<bendailey> Daviey, Let me know when you are ready for me to grab the isos
<Daviey> 2mins
<bendailey> ok
<bendailey> should I change cname to ca-us.cdimage.mythbuntu.org -> daviey.dreamhosters.com then?
<Daviey> us-ca?
<Daviey> Ready for DL
<bendailey> is tgm4883 taking care of drupal?
<bendailey> yeah us-ca looks better to me
<Daviey> bendailey: i've updated it now
<ichat> just for interest, - what are you guys buiding packages at?
<ichat> (hardware wise)
<Daviey> ichat: launchpad PPA and other servers
<Daviey> i386 and amd64
<Daviey> if powerpc gets a request it will be built
<ichat> wow. -
<ichat> i ment the building machine realy
<foxbuntu> Daviey, I want powerPC...so i can build an iMyth
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> sorry bad joke
<bendailey> Daviey, do you have us-ca.cdimage or us-ca.cdimages?
<bendailey> we currently have uk.cdimages
* ichat wouldn't know what hardware would be recuired for buiding  -  in decent speeds so thats why i asked
<Daviey> ichat: not much
<ichat> well i never tried building say,  mysql or  openbox or  openoffice or apps like that,  (so i just wondered )...
<Daviey> ichat: until recently we were using 800Mhz
<ichat> hmmzm,  thank the  100011100011 god 101   i have little faster than that :blosh
<ichat> lol  seeding  @ 0,9 kb/s
<ichat> this must be really the slowest i ever seeded in my life
<Daviey> ichat: it's all appreciated ;)
<bendailey> Daviey, What kind of net connection do you have?
<Daviey> bendailey: Home?
<Daviey> 20Mb
<Daviey> (down)
<bendailey> how about up?
<Daviey> my server (located in datacentre) served >38Gb in just a few hours!
<Daviey> erm up, is lame.. 768K
<ichat> lol -  usually im  not happy  at seeding  cuz some times it just  takes   2 out of 2,5 mbit upstream -
<bendailey> my is lamer 386
<ichat> but this is the other way arround :P
<bendailey> wow mine not *my*
<bendailey> Daviey is us-ca.cdimages.mythbuntu.org resolving for you?
<ichat> lol 208.113.197.40 <resolving    us-ca.cdimages.mythbuntu.org
<Daviey> $ whois us-ca.cdimages.mythbuntu.org
<Daviey> NOT FOUND
<Daviey> thats using opendns
<foxbuntu> Daviey, you wouldnt get a whois from a cname
<Daviey> O RLY
<foxbuntu> CNAME just points to another A record
<Daviey> foxbuntu: ahh yes
<ichat> why not just ping @ host?
<Daviey> bendailey: it's resolving.. thanks
<bendailey> great
<Daviey> $ host us-ca.cdimages.mythbuntu.org
<Daviey> us-ca.cdimages.mythbuntu.org    CNAME   daviey.dreamhosters.com
<Daviey> daviey.dreamhosters.com A       208.113.197.40
<bendailey> know if I could only figure out a way to move the iso directy to my host instead of down local then up
<Daviey> need to set up a vhost...
<Daviey> bendailey: got shell access?
<ichat> bendailey:  -    if you get  sh access  use wget  if not there is this php code that can do it over ftp,    now let me thing where it was again
<Daviey> bendailey: if you haven't got shell access, i can upload it via ftp
<Daviey> shell access is best tho
<bendailey> I wish I had shell all I have is cpanel
<Daviey> bendailey: set me up an ftp account and i'll push it
<ichat> me 2
<bendailey> great thanks
<ichat> cpannel is nice but  a  mirror from server option whould have been nice :P
<bendailey> Daviey, pm me a user and pass you want
<Daviey> done
<bendailey> Let me know if ftp works
<Daviey> bendailey: are you identidfied to services?
<Daviey> irc?
<Daviey> I didn't get a reply
<bendailey> yeah irc pm
<bendailey> \help
<bendailey> did you get my pong?
<Daviey> no
<Daviey>   /msg nickserv identify PASSWORD
<ichat> or  msg nickserv register :P
<bendailey> Daviey, Have I got it figured out yet?
<Daviey> ah
<Daviey> got the pm
<MythbuntuGuest30> most likely a silly question but is there a default sudo password aftering installing mythbuntu or did i miss the option? ive done it twice now and didnt see it
<MythbuntuGuest30> just pressing enter isnt working
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest30: last i knew, mythbuntu wasn't a sudoer
<Daviey> Installation, set up another user - right?
<MythbuntuGuest30> ok i just finished completely formatting and reinstalling
<MythbuntuGuest30> sudo now works with just pressing enter
<MythbuntuGuest30> but you dont think i should be using sudo at all?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest30, the user you made is a sudoer
<superm1> so the password you gave it will work to get sudo rights
<MythbuntuGuest30> perfect, everything seems to be going well, i think i just have one more question is is there an automated way to install the nvidia drivers?
<MythbuntuGuest30> during install trying to use the "install 3rd party graphic drivers" just caused crashes
<superm1> Really?
<superm1> well that's not good.
<MythbuntuGuest30> so i figured i would just use envy
<MythbuntuGuest30> but envy complains that it doesnt work with my os
<superm1> well once your installed,
<superm1> go into settings
<superm1> and choose "Mythbuntu"
<superm1> there is a proprietary graphics drivers option there
<superm1> and you can open up restricted-manager via it
<MythbuntuGuest30> i dont know if its possible but i *believe* its my wireless card that was cuasing the crashes
<superm1> it is crashing restricted-manager?
<MythbuntuGuest30> let me take the word crash back, it locked up the machine for completely
<superm1> well very best way to double check
<superm1> from a terminal
<MythbuntuGuest30> but i couldnt do anything including ctrl+alt+delete
<superm1> sudo restricted-manager
<MythbuntuGuest30> will try (must run downstairs, different machine)
<superm1> didn't set up VNC? :)
<MythbuntuGuest30> no not yet although i really should
<MythbuntuGuest30> that seemed to work perfectly, thank you, i never knew about that command
<Daviey> superm1: Is this working for you:- http://us-ca.cdimages.mythbuntu.org/
<superm1> Site Temporarily Unavailable
<superm1> We apologize for the inconvenience. Please contact the webmaster/ tech support immediately to have them rectify this.
<superm1> error id: "bad_httpd_conf"
<Daviey> yeah same here.. i think it takes some time
<Daviey> but that should be working in a few hours..
<Daviey> and mythbuntu.net is working now; bendailey is making a mythbuntu.org subdomain for it
<superm1> where is that pointing?
<Daviey> mythbuntu.net will =  us-mi.cdimages.mythbuntu.org
<Daviey> http://us-ca.cdimages.mythbuntu.org/
<Daviey>  = my dreamhost
<superm1> woah we're suddenly going to have several mirrors :)
<Daviey> yep
<Daviey> mythbuntu.net has the iso's and is live; but wanted to add the subdomain instead when they are live
<Daviey> the 'load' on my dreamhost = load average: 3.39, 3.87, 4.57
<Daviey> foxbuntu's should be live 'soon'
<Daviey> so that is 4 mirrors
<superm1> wonderful
<Daviey> why isn't mythbuntu.org a mirror?
<superm1> too bad we didn't have this structure ready prior to alpha 4 going live
<superm1> jumpkick has limited bandwidth as he uses it for other stuff too
<Daviey> yeah.. but i figured this would be ready the following day - and the iso was already getting stale
<superm1> so the agreement was just the site, and then keep weekly builds and ISOs elsewhere
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> k
<Daviey> woo, current load is 5.31
<superm1> load on what?
<Daviey> my dreamhost
<Daviey> $ top
<superm1> why are you excited for load on it?
<Daviey> not excited, just worried
<Daviey> waiting for the abuse email ;)
<Daviey> (shared hosting)
<superm1> oh i see
<Daviey> were you aware of this mirror: http://proyectos.pixelamigo.com/software/Ubuntu/Mythbuntu/7.04/ ?
<Daviey> just found it accidently
<superm1> Can't say i am
<superm1> looks like its a bit of an old mirror though
<Daviey> yeah
<Daviey> http://proyectos.pixelamigo.com/software/Ubuntu/   Click UbuntuStudio
<superm1> hey we made it to phoronix it looks like: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NjAyMw
<Daviey> Seems that mirror wants to earn money via downloads
<superm1> haha
<Daviey> A few distro's on that site have that page
<Daviey> *cheeky*
<Daviey> Is phoronix.com well known?
<superm1> i dunno
<Daviey> Arg! dreamhost want me to change it from a CNAME to A Record..
<Daviey> it shouldn't make a difference!
<defendguin> hey half of my mythtv screen is black
<defendguin> what was that x command to make it rethink the picture?
<defendguin> its like the picture was shifted to the left which left the right hand side of the screen black
<Daviey> defendguin: you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-25
<MythbuntuGuest11> Thanks foxbuntu.  It worked.
<MythbuntuGuest11> But now I only have channels 2-13
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest11, you need to change your cable type from us-bcast to us-cable
<MythbuntuGuest11> Yes.  Figured that out.
<MythbuntuGuest11> Thanks
<MythbuntuGuest11> Now volume control for Hauppauge pvr-150.  Says it's changing volume & muting but isn't.  Works on other video playback, but not Live TV.
<ldn> does anyone know what codeset fios uses for the irblaster?
<thatdood> so apparently im missing something in mythbuntu for my alsa to work properly, getting "Mixer unable to find control Master1"
<thatdood> lspci reveals:
<thatdood> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<lovinglinux> Hello, I'm having problems to install MythTV Control Center because lirc gives me an install error
<thatdood> anyone know what causes this:
<thatdood> RingBuf(/var/lib/mythtv/recordings/2801_20080824202551.mpg) Error: Invalid file descriptor in 'safe_read()'
<MythbuntuGuest62> wow quiet in here
<thatdood> foxbuntu you still around?
<foxbuntu> thatdood, no
<thatdood> k
<thatdood> lol
<foxbuntu> thatdood, what did you break now? ;)
<thatdood> well, is there a 64bit fix to that guide lockup problem? libmyth-0.21-0_0.21.0fixes16838 is 32bit
<thatdood> libmyth-0.21-0_0.21.0fixes16838-0ubu.deb  that is
<foxbuntu> thatdood, just switch your deinterlacer
<foxbuntu> thatdood, its only related to the default deinterlacer settings
<foxbuntu> thats just a work around for it
<thatdood> ok, im lookin for it
<foxbuntu> Setup > TV > Playback as I recall
<thatdood> on a remote frontend should you always use "always stream recordings from the backend" ?
<foxbuntu> depends on several things but most of the time thats easiest
<thatdood> i assume the deinterlacer is in the playback profiles, which is currently CPU+
<foxbuntu> right
<foxbuntu> switch to CPU-- or Slim
<foxbuntu> or even Normal
<foxbuntu> but I personally use CPU--
<foxbuntu> except on my Q6600 system
<thatdood> ok, thx foxbuntu, im gonna go try it out now (fe is upstairs)
<foxbuntu> l
<foxbuntu> k
<thatdood> odd thing is it seemed to work better in high-quality
<thatdood> man, this new backend server im settin up sure seems slow as hell for a quad core
<kgbzealor_> Is there a mythtv 0.21-fixes repository for Gutsy?  Failing that, is there a way to use the hardy repository listed at http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds ?
<thedarkone> hello
<thedarkone> i have a small question
<thedarkone> well i use channel browser and when i do i get freezing
<thedarkone> when i hit up or down
<abarber_> Anyone have myth working with a Dish 322 receiver?
<plb> Anyone recommend a good tuner for a laptop?
<plb> one which supports that new digital standard coming to the states in Feb.
<jphillip> plb HDHR?
<plb> hdhr?
<jphillip> plb  in
<jphillip>           Feb.
<jphillip> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=hd+home+run&x=0&y=0
<plb> I'm looking for a usb tuner that will support it
<plb> and work in linux
<plb> I've seen a couple wintv usb ones on amazon but am still trying to determine if they work well or not
<plb> http://www.amazon.com/Hauppauge-1200-WinTV-HVR-850-Tuner/dp/B00169CDUY/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1219673826&sr=8-13
<plb> theres one
<plb> http://www.amazon.com/Hauppauge-1139-WinTV-HVR-950-External-Recorder/dp/B000J1CCGA/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1219673826&sr=8-2
<plb> here is the other
<jphillip> ethernet is external, though I don't know your needs
<plb> I think the 950 works in linux
<plb> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV_HVR-950
<MythbuntuGuest67> is there a way to have the server shut down the drives after a long period of inactivity?
<foxbuntu_vm> MythbuntuGuest67, only if your hardware supports it
<foxbuntu_vm> MythbuntuGuest67, and its usually handled in the BIOS
<MythbuntuGuest24> i am sorry i lost connection did anyone reply to that
<MythbuntuGuest24> i saw someone say only if hardware supports it.
<MythbuntuGuest24> where would i check that?
<foxbuntu_vm> MythbuntuGuest67, and its usually handled in the BIOS
<MythbuntuGuest24> oh, thank you
<foxbuntu_vm> MythbuntuGuest24, I will warn you however that Sleep/Resume is not well suppoted
<MythbuntuGuest24> i appreciate it, a friend of mine was wanting to do that, i will let him know
<MythbuntuGuest24> on a different note, do any of you guys use the movie poster download feature in mythtv?
<MythbuntuGuest24> lately when i import a dvd, then go and search for cover art i get low res images back.
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest24, works fine here
<tgm4883_laptop> what movies?
<MythbuntuGuest24> one of the movies was Shoot em Up
<tgm4883_laptop> first, that movies terrible
<tgm4883_laptop> second, look at http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0465602/  On the far left, is that the movie poster that you are getting?
<MythbuntuGuest24> ya, but it seems to be of lower quality than others that i have gotten
<tgm4883_laptop> yes, same here too.  Looks to be just that movie too
<tgm4883_laptop> I just grabbed "glory road" and it is hq
<MythbuntuGuest24> i am trying to remember off hand the others, i would have to look at them and i am not there right now
<MythbuntuGuest24> tgm4883_laptop: can i use my own .jpg image for cover art
<MythbuntuGuest24> or anyone else that knows the answer
<laga> check the mythtv wiki
<jphillip> mythweb lets you set them IIRC
<Comm_> hi all - mythtv-backend on hardy is currently on +fixes16838, is there any chance you could build and release a later version - I am mainly looking for Freesat EPG support (http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/5365) - TIA!
<laga> Comm_: use the weekly fixes builds at http://www.mythbuntu.org
<Comm_> is that not just mythbuntu?
<laga> it's for ubuntu hardy
<laga> and mythbuntu is basically ubuntu hardy
<Comm_> ah right i'll go take a look, thanks!
<laga> just a special selection of packages
<MythbuntuGuest24> when i use mythweb and update picture it never takes
<MythbuntuGuest24> i am talking about when i try to edit the video info
<thedarkone> can linux play windows games?
<kwilliam> thedarkone: In some cases.  See http://appdb.winehq.org/
<superm1> thedarkone, generally a better question for #ubuntu, as this channel is centered around setting up mythtv on ubuntu
<Egghead2> running mythbuntu diskless, anyone figure out how to change (and keep) fstab after reboot?
<TheGuyUpstairs> have installed 8.04.1.  I understand that backup comes with 8.04 but is not configured.  Any suggestions on a site that would cover this?
<TheGuyUpstairs> By backup I mean the ability to convert the video to DVD.
<superm1> Egghead2, yeah i did
<superm1> i ran into that exact issue too
<superm1> let me see, i filed a bug on it
<Egghead2> superm1, u the man :)
<Egghead2> btw hi how ya doing
<superm1> Egghead2, bug 259790
<Zinn> Bug 259790 in ltsp (Ubuntu) "ltsp-client-setup init script should source lts.conf" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/259790
<superm1> Egghead2, just coming off vacation this weekend, so pretty good thanks :)
<Egghead2> thanks zinn
<superm1> jphillip, maybe you should teach Zinn to be polite and say "Your welcome" to these sorts of things too?
<Egghead2> superm1, zinn's the bot huh, lol
<superm1> Egghead2, yup :)
<superm1> unless you know a human that can type out a canned response like that so quickly
<superm1> bug 1
<Zinn> Bug 1 in clubdistro "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Egghead2> so if i add  config-fstab = true to /etc/default/ltsp-client-setup thall do it?
<Egghead2> lol
<superm1> well if you source /etc/lts.conf that should do it
<superm1> because there is a variable in /etc/lts.conf that controls this
<superm1> look through the ltsp-client-setup init script a little
<superm1> and you'll see the reference to fstab, and it should all stick out
<Egghead2> ahh ill take a look
<Egghead2> superm1 thanks :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-26
<TelnetManta> Guys, how can I add mythbuntu to an existing Ubuntu Gutsy install?
<hads> Start with `sudo aptitude install mythbuntu-control-centre`
<TelnetManta> will that install the 7.10 version or 8.04?
<PreacherManX> Quick question regarding LIRC and
<PreacherManX> MythBuntu
<PreacherManX> Setup is [Scientific Atlanta Explorer 2000] cable box, [Haupage PVR-150]itv card, and 8.04 Mythbuntu, using the IR dongle that came with the PVR-150
<PreacherManX> I am able to get a generic windows mce remote to control the video playback, and after downloading remotes.zip and putting it in place over the /usr/lib/lirc/remotes/ i can send individual commands to my scientific atlanta cable box
<PreacherManX> my question is how do I get this to work automagikally for mythtv ?   Or do I have to go map each command individually?
<PreacherManX> And if so where can I do this @?
<PreacherManX> [thank you for any potential help or support]
<tgm4883_laptop> PreacherManX, to point you in the right direction, you would (in mythtv-setup) for your tuner, setup an external channel change command.  This command would be the full path to the script (ie, mine is /usr/local/bin/directv.pl)
<tgm4883_laptop> providing you can change the channel from the command line, this should work fine
<PreacherManX> Hrm, and this is under mythtv-setup ?
<PreacherManX> for the backend configuration? or front end?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> mythtv-setup is a backend configuration thing
<PreacherManX> [sorry new to the terminology of Myth]
<PreacherManX> roger that.  Thank you.
<PreacherManX> is there a way to use variables to pass arguments to the script?
<PreacherManX> [my script takes $1 and $2 which are tuner to send to and channell number]
<PreacherManX>  to my chargrin I am now finding a lot of this in the extended remotes section of the install guide,  need to RTFM more.. :/
<tgm4883_laptop> PreacherManX, it already passes the channel number, as for the tuner number it doesn't.  The way I did it was I built a script for each tuner that called the main script
<vincas> How do I make xfce stop starting the mythfrontend on login ?
<vincas> if it is xfce starting it
<vincas> I'm trying to use mythbuntu as a base for something else
<thatdood> is there an easy way to upgrade the mythbuntu 8.04 mythtv version from 16838 to the latest svn version 18198?
<MythbuntuGuest84> Hey all.  I have a prolink pixelview pv-bt878p+ rev10a card that's showing nothing but snow.  Also I switched to it in PnP & now Live TV is stuck on this non working card.  I have a Hauppauge pvr-150 that's working great.  Any ideas on getting the prolink working?
<MythbuntuGuest84> dmesg | grep bttv shows card=0 unknown generic.  Also, tuner type unset.  Not supported?
<Egghead2> superm1 u here?
<MythbuntuGuest84> Hey all.  I have a prolink pixelview pv-bt878p+ rev10a card that's showing nothing but snow.  Also I switched to it in PnP & now Live TV is stuck on this non working card.  I also have a Hauppauge pvr-150 that's working great.  Any ideas on getting the prolink working? dmesg | grep bttv shows card=0 unknown generic.  Also, tuner type unset.  Not supported?
<pteague> hmm...  do i give the new box a new name, or give it the name of the laptop who's function it's replacing?
<pteague> what about running lshw ? i think you'll need to run that as root
<MythbuntuGuest84> Ok.  Will that give some more hardware detection output?
<pteague> ls hard ware :)
<MythbuntuGuest84> e=bttv
<pteague> hmm... & that's right isn't it?
<MythbuntuGuest84> *-multimedia:2
<MythbuntuGuest84> that's the rest
<MythbuntuGuest84> Since that's under the bttv I don't think it's talking about my pvr-150
<MythbuntuGuest84> Wow!  it IS a mpeg2 capture device!
<pteague> lspci might also give some info, but not sure
<MythbuntuGuest84> I'm gonna try to set it as a mpeg2 encoder & see what happens... (BOOM!)
<MythbuntuGuest84> Nope.  Instead of snow live tv just stops when I switch to it.  Damn.  At least snow shows that it kind of worked.
<PreacherManX> having the same thing with another bt878 btw
<PreacherManX> snow snow snow even after selecting the proper inputs ect.. and the funny thing is i know its using the right input because it has the SOUND from the cable signal.
<MythbuntuGuest84> lspci = 01:08.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
<MythbuntuGuest84> Seems that it can't control the tuner on the BT878.  dmesg|grep bttv shows "tuner type unset"
<pteague> weird... sorry, i'm not a huge help... just recently set up mythbuntu myself...
<pteague> anybody know if i want to play dvds on the frontend if i need to be running the mythtv backend on it as well?
<MythbuntuGuest84> Ok.  The card I have SHOULD show up as card=16 in dmesg|grep bttv.  Anyone know how to change this?
<owh> Salutations. Just installed a mythbuntu machine from the 8.04.1 CD and am trying to figure out how to make my bluetooth keyboard work. It seems that bluetooth changed between 7.10 and 8.04 and seeing that mythbuntu isn't running gnome, I don't think I can install bluetooth-gnome to get the applet up :)
<MythbuntuGuest84> It's based off of xubuntu i think.
<pteague> yes it is
<pteague> xubuntu is more lightweight than gnome or kde
<owh> Well that gives me something else to google :)
<pteague> xubuntu uses xfce in case you weren't sure :)
<owh> I was :)
<pteague> k, sorry
<MythbuntuGuest84> LOL.  first Kubuntu, then Ubuntu, then Xubuntu.  Make up yo mind!
<owh> pteague: Nah, don't worry, I didn't know that mythbuntu started from xbuntu :)
<Egghead2> me either, i thought it was ubuntu :)
<pteague> edubuntu, mythbuntu, mediabuntu (i think?)...  isn't there 1 for graphic artists as well? or is that the media 1...
 * owh is more a ubuntu server geek :)
<pteague> technically they're all ubuntu, just use a different desktop
<hads> Or none
<hads> :)
<pteague> that as well... i use server on my home servers :)
<Egghead2> running myth diskless (pxe lan boot using ltsp), having problems getting changes made to fstab to presist after reboot, any ideas?
<MythbuntuGuest84> Yeah.  Different GUIs
<foxbuntu> pteague, its medibuntu and ubuntustudio
<foxbuntu> pteague, but forget fluxbuntu
<foxbuntu> or kbuntu
<foxbuntu> kubuntu*
<pteague> foxbuntu: alternate cd seems to be working for me so far :)  just wondering if i need a backend installed on the frontend to play dvds
<foxbuntu> pteague, nope
<tgm4883_laptop> pteague, no, but if you don't have a backend somewhere then you will get some errors from the frontend
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, he has a remote backend iirc
<pteague> have a backend server already up & recording :)
<pteague> my dvd player died & the laptop i was using as a frontend is too slow for the heat of summer... finally got around to buying parts for a new frontend
<owh> Turns out that you can install bluetooth-gnome and get the applet up :)
<pteague> cool
<owh> It sees the keyboard, asks for the passkey and then dies :(
<owh> Hmm, it tells me that it's running out of memory - bit weird.
<pteague> you have something like top or htop that you can watch the mem usage?
<owh> No, I think there is a bug in the applet, still investigating.
<owh> Several bugs appear to be related: Bug #179399, #216928 and #191704
<pteague> i ended up naming my new frontend mu
<owh> Whoot!
<owh> The bug happens because of a time-out, if I type faster, it works :)
<owh> For those googling this IRC log, to get mythbuntu to work with a bluetooth keyboard do this:
<owh> sudo aptitude install bluetooth-gnome
<owh> bluetooth-applet
<owh> Deactivate the input service, then re-activate it.
<owh> Add your keyboard.
<owh> Type the passkey on the mythbuntu side.
<owh> Swiftly type the passkey on the bluetooth keyboard.
<owh> Magic :)
<Brenny> If anyone in here uses nuvexport with mencoder... is it normal for it to go way past 100%? I think it may have just had the initial frame count wrong...
<pteague> anybody know off hand which remote i should select for the RC6 that comes with a hauppauge pvr-500?
<balz> when I play a video in myth the sound and video don't line up... It's only for certain files.  Is this a problem with myth or more likely with the file in question?
<Brenny> balz, can you try playing the unsynced videos in MPlayer or VLC?
<balz> Brenny:  let me try that real quick.  It's okay if i read it off of an smb share right?
<Brenny> balz: They should play it, yeah
<balz> Brenny:  ... still gonna take a few seconds here...
<pteague> ok, what's the ir transmitter? is that different than the remote & receiver?
<balz> Brenny:  it doesn't look like it's out of sync in vlc
<Brenny> balz: Hmm, there is an option to manually tweak audio/video sync while watching videos in MythTV. Hit M while watching, it should be in that menu.
<Brenny> It might just be an MPlayer issue (if its a video watched using Video manager and not a recorded show).
<balz> Brenny;  yeah it's a video in the video manager
<Brenny> afaik, MythTV uses MPlayer to play videos through the video manager
<balz> Brenny:  yeah that's correct.  When i hit the menu button though, it just resizes the mplayer window out of fullscreen...
<Brenny> balz: Weird. Under my video player 'M' brings up an on screen menu.
<balz> Brenny:  is xine still supposed to be more stable/less wierd than the internal player?
<Brenny> Honestly, I have no idea. I came here for help with nuvexport (it says my show is 600% done transcoding and is counting upwards :P), so Im not a dev or anything.
<balz> Brenny:  it's all good. thanks anyway
<balz> oh well... i can watch casino royale a bit out of sync... it's good enoguh
<Brenny> I don't know why, but my Video player seems to use the internal Myth player
<Brenny> maybe there's an option for that somewhere
<balz> yeah there definitely is.  I'll probably end up doing that if it helps
<balz> alright. goodnight everyone
<pteague> argh!!!  http://pastebin.com/m4c7474f5  :(
<discombobulated> is mythbuntu easy to setup?
<Brenny> I always install MythTV ontop of a Ubuntu installation, but I don't think its Mythbuntu you have to worry about, its configuring MythTV itself that can be hard
<discombobulated> is it the same process as installing on ubuntu? 1 time out of 4 i actually got it working when installing. usually some mysql connect error
<Brenny> I always get some error or another. I usually google that error and persist until I fix it.
<Brenny> But the Mythbuntu metapackage might take care of the mysql database, im not sure
<discombobulated> i just want mythtv and kde4 to live together in harmony. hasn't happened for me
<pteague> weird... after that weird set of messages i rebooted... it seemed to do the same thing again, only ended with red text & immediately rebooted... then it seemed to do the same thing, but loaded the gui...  just finished installing nvidia drivers & rebooting
<discombobulated> though this time i'm using an alpha, kubuntu alpha 4 so i can't say i wasn't asking for probs
<Brenny> Ive always used Gnome, but Ive never had too many problems I couldnt solve.
<Brenny> Mythbuntu install seems very nice and straightforward, but it wont install KDE4 for you. It uses XFCE and is meant for a Myth-only machine.
* tgm4883_laptop changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 8.10 Alpha 4 Now Available for testing http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.10/alpha4 :: Mythbuntu 8.04.1 Released  Please see http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.04.1/release :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org for release and support information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com Please stick around for people to answer your question, we check back often.  Test new features here http://ubuntuforums.org/showt
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<Brenny> Man, that guide on running a diskless client is tempting me to buy a flatscreen TV and a thin client.
* tgm4883_laptop changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 8.10 Alpha 4 Now Available for testing http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.10/alpha4 :: Mythbuntu 8.04.1 Released  Please see http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.04.1/release :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org for release and support information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com Please stick around for people to answer your question.  Test new features here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=751668
<pteague> ok, now i've rebooted after installing nvidia drivers & it's still spewing stuff... keeps doing a "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s! [cron:6083]"  & then does the same for CPU#1... :(
<pteague> ubuntu security seems to be down :(
<pteague> is there a way to get it to skip the graphical boot up screen & show you what it's loading & such?
<laga> yes
<laga> remove "quiet splash" from the boot options in grub
<pteague> i realize that's an option... once you can get to the filesystem... the problem is i'm apparently getting a bunch of segmentation faults & it's not letting me get to anything so i can't figure out what the problem is
<laga> you can hit "e" in the boot menu to edit an entry
<pteague> there's "quiet", but no splash attached... i tried nosplash, but no luck... i finally got to a prompt & am running aptitude safe-upgrade...  & getting a seg fault....  http://pastebin.com/m68dba648
<laga> is that on ubuntu hardy?
<pteague> 8.04.1
<pteague> just installed
<laga> hum. what cPU?
<pteague> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121342
<pteague> Intel BOXD945GCLF Intel Atom processor 230 Intel 945GC Mini ITX
<laga> hum
<laga> try running memtest86, maybe your hardware is faulty
<laga> it shouldn't segfault all the time
<pteague> that's the weird thing... i ran that the other day for 30 minutes to an hour & it didn't report any issues
<laga> sometimes it needs more time than that to discover issues
<pteague> k, i'll let it run all night... i should be getting to bed, but just thought of an extra thing to try >.<
<laga> also check CPU temperature
<pteague> well, i can put my finger on the heatsink... no fan...  although the built in videocard has heatsink & fan
<laga> indeed, i forgot these are low power cpus ;)
<pteague> k, memtest started... i'll check it when i get home from work tomorrow... ok, off to bed
<laga> nn
<M-Saunders> Hi all. Does anyone know where I can find a vector version of the silver Mythbuntu logo? No luck at all on Google
<laga> i think troy_s is our artwork guy
<laga> you can find him in #ubuntu-mythtv-devc
<laga> you can find him in #ubuntu-mythtv-dev
<M-Saunders> Great, thanks!
<jduggan> M-Saunders: from pcplus.test?
<jduggan> (years ago)
<laga> M-Saunders: what do you have in mind?
<M-Saunders> jduggan, Yep :-)
<M-Saunders> lara: An SVG, ideally -- it's for a computer mag
<jduggan> M-Saunders: wow, long time
<jduggan> (used to use the nick remedy back then)
<M-Saunders> lara: Or even a high-res PNG -- just something bigger than the one on the site
<M-Saunders> jduggan: Ah... Those were the days :-)
<M-Saunders> Whereabouts are you thesedays?
<jduggan> northampton
<jduggan> east midlands
<M-Saunders> Aha
<M-Saunders> I'm down in rainy Bath
<jduggan> ah
<laga> M-Saunders: computer mag? if you need any help, let me know. i'm one of the mythbuntu devels
<M-Saunders> laga: Cool, thanks. It's just a good logo I need at the mo
<laga> ask troy_s ;)
<laga> or foxbuntu
<M-Saunders> Yeah, I've PMed Troy, although it looks like he's in Canasda
<jduggan> does it have to be a silver one?
<jduggan> there's a few theme devs usually awake this time of day, in #mythtv-users
<jduggan> they might have a suitable logo
<M-Saunders> I'd like it to be the official one as used on the site
<hads> There's some logo stuff in SVN IIRC
<tearor> is there something special to the mplayer includet in mythbuntu? or can i simply compile my own mplayer and remove the included one?
<tearor> *included
<hads> Special? The fact that it's packaged for you is probably the special bit.
<tearor> hads, okay, yeah, but i thought maybe it's configured for mythtv so that i shouldnt change anything
<hads> Na, it's just mplayer. What do you want to recompile for?
<jsheedy> Is there a document that goes over how to remove menu option from the menu options.  Funny as it may sound, I dont want tv as an option.  Only video, music, and games.
<frank23> jsheedy: not sure how to do that... But if you don't want pvr function you should check out xbmc for linux. It's not stable yet but the interface is amazing
<jsheedy> it does have a nice look to it.
<NTolerance> jsheedy: i believe there are XML files for that, lemme check
<NTolerance> jsheedy: http://readlist.com/lists/mythtv.org/mythtv-users/13/68940.html
<DaveMorris> ﻿jsheedy in that case is mythtv really the solution for you?
<jsheedy> well it is not for me, someone that does not use linux, just wants a box they can have mame/mess games, music, and downloaded videos on.  I gues there could be other solutions, but I had just used mythtv before.
<jsheedy> NTolerance: thx
<frank23> jsheedy: well xbmc is definitely not ready then
<jsheedy> frank23: yeah guess not
<MythbuntuGuest17> tgm4883_laptop: two other movies that download low res covers are Smart People, and The Counterfeiters ( Die Fälscher )
<thatdood> anyone running an intel Q6600 quad core machine by chance?
<kwilliam> Hi! I'm trying to get my "ATI HDTV Wonder" card to work with MythTV, but whenever I scan for channels, it doesn't see anything.
<kwilliam> I've looked at http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATI_HDTV_Wonder but I don't know how to interpret it.  I just want to view analog US cable channels.
<kwilliam> Has anybody here worked with this card before?  Or can help me interpret the wiki page?  I'm wondering it the wiki implies I need to reconfigure the kernel, which is something I've never done before.
<superm1> it seems to be supported for both analog and digitla
<kwilliam> Well, that's good.
<superm1> you just need firmware
<kwilliam> really?
<kwilliam> I'm using Mythbuntu 8.04...
<kwilliam> the most recent mention in the wiki is Ubuntu 7.10
<superm1> well try it without
<superm1> i dont know if that firmware is included these days or not
<kwilliam> where it says the DTV tuner is already preinstalled. :-/
<kwilliam> ok
<superm1> i'd doubt it, because it's probably not redistributable
<kwilliam> well, I'll try the firmware instructions for ubuntu 7.04
<kwilliam> and hope they're not out of date.
<Alcomposer> I am new to Mythbuntu- I am building a myth box - and I would like to know if using an AMD or Intel chip would be better?   Im currently thinking of going with a Core2 Duo 2 ghz- or a AM 5000+ .   Also if I go with the AMD- should I use the i386 or AMD64 binarys?   I understand that this is probably a newbie question...   I would just like to "get it right".  Regards  Alex
<Alcomposer> PS: I am just so impressed with Mythbuntu,...  really slick job- keep this up and TiVo will be so 2005..  :D
<superm1> Alcomposer, that's like asking are clementines or oranges better for you :)
<superm1> Alcomposer, thanks for the kind words
<superm1> both will do the trick and get you tons of vitamin c
<Alcomposer> thanks for the quick reply :)
<superm1> regarding the 32 bit vs 64 bit debate, if your hardware supports 64 bit, no reason that you need to use 32 bit
<superm1> flash is the only stickler, but for a mythbuntu box you won't really be using firefox much for browsing usually
<superm1> and if you are, there is a 32 bit plugin wrapper out there
<kwilliam> ah, I should add 32 bit has better chance of working with ndiswrapper wireless cards though
<Alcomposer> (i suppose that this is the reason I asked)
<tgm4883_laptop> wireless :/
<superm1> wireless on a mythbuntu box, again something i'd lean against :)
<superm1> particularly if you are doing HD
<Alcomposer> Was looking into the wireless solution,...
<kwilliam> I just need internet to fetch stations
<kwilliam> so I was going to do wireless, myself.
<Alcomposer> My tv room is a part of the house that gets 'ok' wifi
<kwilliam> for wireless cards that require ndiswrapper, in Linux x64 you need Windows x64 drivers. I didn't have much luck getting ndiswrapper to work in x64 linux.
<Alcomposer> However- currently its just anouther "PCI" card that I would rather not look into,..
<Alcomposer> (wireless)
<Alcomposer> I downloaded mythbuntu live for my MacBookPro,..
<Alcomposer> I must say that it worked OOB :D
<kwilliam> superm1: How should I configure my card in MythTV to use analog channels? Do I configure it as an Analog V4L capture card or a DVB DTV capture card?
<tgm4883_laptop> 'ok' wifi?
<superm1> kwilliam, analog.  the dvb stuff is only for digital
<tgm4883_laptop> wireless G won't do HD, i've seen it choke on SD also
<superm1> i only get SD to work in the same room as my AP wifi
<Alcomposer> I would think that if one was to use WiFi- it would be for updates only,...   or internet,..
<Alcomposer> I think that I will just have to run a cable downstairs,...  :(
<superm1> well saying that wifi is discouraged != doesn't work
<kwilliam> (That's all I'm interested in the network connection for. I don't have anything to stream video to.)
<superm1> i mean try it by all means
<Alcomposer> Ill have a go!
<kwilliam> what's the difference between us-cable, us-cable-hrc, and us-cable-irc anyway?
<superm1> the width of the frequency band
<superm1> eg how many channels are included in it
<kwilliam> any way to tell which to use without trying them all, each time?
<Alcomposer> Ill also be using the new release ,...
<Alcomposer> (mythbuntu)
<superm1> just use us-cable
<superm1> ignore the others
<tgm4883_laptop> using wifi is like trying to run HD on a 2.6Ghz machine.  You can get it to work, but it won't work that great, and it's probably not worth the trouble
<kwilliam> Well, thanks. I've got a 2.0 GHz machine and now you've told me it'll be obsolete in a few years. :-P
<kwilliam> Not that it makes a difference, everything is obsolete in a few years these days.
<kwilliam> superm1: Is there a command line I can run to scan for channels, so I can see some diagnostic stuff? It sees the card, but it just gets "no signal" for every channel it scans.
<jphillip> I've done both of those and I'll verify its not worth the trouble
<superm1> kwilliam, well did you plug in the cable :) ?
<tgm4883_laptop> kwilliam, people throw around the word obsolete pretty freely.  I wouldn't consider that machine obsolete, there is always a use for it ;)
<Alcomposer> anyone have any experience with the TwinHan DVB-T HD PCI cards???   Their web site talks about Linux like its going out of fashon,...
<kwilliam> Yeah... it's on a splitter... god I hate hardware. I can try removing the splitter, but I doubt that'll affect it.
<kwilliam> Alcomposer: going out of fashion?
<Alcomposer> Im in Australia- and a budget computer shop here is selling them very cheep,..
<kwilliam> Alcomposer: got a link? I could use some humor today.
<kwilliam> Like I said, is there a command line program I can run to scan for channels?
<Alcomposer> (going out of fashon: ie- when clothing is very fashionable it normally changes)
<kwilliam> The MythTV gui is nice, but doesn't provide much feedback about what's going on.
<Alcomposer> hence they mention it more than XP almost,...  well not really- but you get the point,..
<Alcomposer> in the words of william shatner- 'its a good thing' ;)
<Alcomposer> kwilliam: was that a good answer?
<kwilliam> kwilliam: I suppose.  I've been working on this thing for a week, and could use some light humor was all. :-)
<Alcomposer> kwilliam: are you telling me,.. a HTPC is something that I have always needed- but never thougt of,...
<Alcomposer> kwilliam: and now that I do know about it,...   BOOOM- there goes 5 hours,...
<Alcomposer> :}
<Alcomposer> I hope that when it works it will just W O R K
<Alcomposer> That is the plan - and Im sticking to it,...
<Alcomposer> anyway,..
<Alcomposer> I must try to get some sleep,...
<kwilliam> Alcomposer: Then I suggest buying a TV card that is raved about for working in Linux by fans everywhere.
<kwilliam> :-)
<Alcomposer> thanks so much for your answers,...
<Alcomposer> any ideas?
<kwilliam> I got a hand-me-down ATI card from my uncle, and wouldn't recommend it.
<Alcomposer> I think that there is DVico
<Alcomposer> and Hauppauge
<Alcomposer> but anyway
<Alcomposer> I must be off,...
<kwilliam> I've been told I shoudl have got a Hauppauge...
<kwilliam> hindsight 20/20. I suppose. Bye Alcomposer!
<Alcomposer> :D
<Alcomposer> Ill consider it,...
 * kwilliam installs and trys scantv
<kwilliam> *tries
 * kwilliam reboots his Myth box
<kwilliam> nxt2004: Firmware upload complete, well that's good I think.
<kwilliam> No luck.  Still can't find any channels.  It should though, because Windows can.
<kwilliam> That implies the hardware works.
<kwilliam> Ah. I'm almost certain now I need to reconfigure the kernel.
<kwilliam> I hope that's not too hard in Ubuntu.
<abarber> i'm having some trouble with a channel change script
<abarber> ran it from the terminal
<abarber> "/usr/local/bin/change-channel-lirc.sh 200"
<abarber> but it doesn't change the channel
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-27
<superm1> hey kees if you get a sec, i'm looking for sponsorship on something prior to FF.  (As an added benefit, its !lirc :)) bug 261665
<Zinn> Bug 261665 in hal (Ubuntu) "Package new libsmbios upstream version 2.0.3" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/261665
<kees> superm1: hehe
<kees> superm1: reading it, one sec
<superm1> just the two parts out of main, i'll upload pommed after the other two would clear
<kees> superm1: is there an API bump?  (why the rebuilds?)
<superm1> yeah new binary packages
<superm1> libsmbios2 instead of libsmbios1
<kees> ah, so it has to get through NEW before we can rebuild hal/pommed
<superm1> well hal i bumped the build depends
<superm1> but pommed doesn't explicitly depend on it from what i see
<kees> vim seems to think multi-line Build-Deps aren't valid.  hmpf
<superm1> well that's how they were before at least, and i'm hoping to avoid too much delta to debian, they're just slow to adopt newer packages
<kees> superm1: yup, not an issue -- more of a head-scratcher on vim.
<kees> superm1: so, you've dropped libsmbiosxml*
<kees> was anything using it?
<superm1> well upstream dropped it actually
<kees> heh, okay
<superm1> no more libraries are produced
<kees> I love these empty maintainer scripts in the old package.  :)
<kees> are all the cstring changes in the current upstream now?
<superm1> if debian continues to be unresponsive to newer versions, i'll just adopt this as maintaining in ubuntu myself probably
 * kees nods
<superm1> and clean a lot of that up
<kees> the postinst can be removed -- debhelper already calls ldconfig
<kees> but I get your point about lowering the debian delta.
<superm1> i probably should have just attached a debdiff to point out the amount of delta i suppose
<kees> interdiff -p1 is my friend.  :)
<kees> yeah, okay, this looks okay to me.  I assume you've already tested this with hal, etc?
<superm1> yeah i tested it on one laptop here
<superm1> just basic bios reading functions and such
 * kees nods
<kees> cool, I'm building it now and will upload.  :)  ping me (or pitti maybe?) once the archive admins have let is past NEW, and we can get hal and pommed rebuilt.
<superm1> okay will do.  thanks :)
<kees> thanks for getting it updated!  :)
<kees> you might want to report the gcc warnings to upstream, too.  nice to have them fixed.
<kees> superm1|away: it's FTBFS :(
<kees> bin-supported/dellMediaDirectCtl.cpp:206: error: impossible constraint in 'asm'
<MythbuntuGuest27> how do i create a symlink to enable video view in mythweb??
<superm1> kees, i did a build locally with no issues on i386?
<superm1> it doesn't build on anything but i386/amd64/lpia
<superm1> kees, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsmbios/2.0.3-0ubuntu1/+build/701925
<superm1> kees, and https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsmbios/2.0.3-0ubuntu1/+build/701923
<superm1> kees, i'll let upstream know about these other arch's though
<superm1> most of the code isn't applicable to non x86 stuff fortunately
<MythbuntuGuest27> anyone got the answer for me, anyone, anyone??? :)
<kees> superm1: lpia failed, though, it seems.
<superm1> kees, no it didn't? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17105164/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-lpia.libsmbios_2.0.3-0ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<superm1> kees, regarding notifying upstream about the gcc warnings, it's a moot point. there is an effort going on to refactor it in C rather than C++
<kees> superm1: erk, I swear I saw an email go by for lpia.  ah, nevermind then.  :)
<superm1> i was expecting the other arch's to fail since i thought some assembly got introduced recently
<abarber> i'm having trouble with an ir blaster
<abarber> anyone use one?
<acrousey> hi, i'm wondering what kind of hardware i should get to run Mythbunty. I have an older computer. It has a 750GB hard drive, but the rest is very unimpressive. It has a pentium 3 1GHz processor, no video card besides the integrated one, and 512MB RAM. Is there a way to capture TV with it?
<abarber> need a capture card
<acrousey> Would i need a video card to watch it on a TV after I capture it?
<abarber> you need it to capture it
<abarber> you can send to a TV through video card or mobo
<pteague> i took my video card out & i'm having absolutely no problems...  only now i don't have a tv out :(
<MythbuntuGuest32> Does anyone know how to change the card type for the bttv module?  The autodetect is wrong.
<pteague> still not getting that to work? :(
<abarber> pteague, just use vga or dvi on mobo
<pteague> there's vga on mobo, but that won't work with my prehistoric tv
<abarber> vga to s-vid?
<pteague> which requires a coax tv out...
<abarber> you were using coax?
<abarber> hahahaha
<abarber> oops
<abarber> upgrade
<abarber> asap
<pteague> yeah, to replace my tv with an appropriate sized flat screen will cost me at least $2k usd
<abarber> vizio ftw
<pteague> vizio?
<abarber> oh wow
<abarber> where are you from?
<pteague> us
<abarber> vizio is sold by costco
<abarber> very cheap, very awesome TVs
<pteague> ok, maybe it wasn't that much...
<pteague> if i've calculated this right... if it's a 16:9 i need a 33" & if it's a 16:10 i need a 30"
<abarber> buy vizio
<pteague> & so i was wrong in my remember of the price
<pteague> s/remember/remembering
<Alcomposer> pteague: why not get a cheep viewsonic?
<Alcomposer> They have a 28
<Alcomposer> 28" for about 600 USD
<pteague> it must be the same height as my current tv or it's not worth wasting the money on it
<pteague> sorry, already did the wide screen monitor & got overly frustrated at the smaller heightwise resolution
<abarber> yeah
<abarber> i hate widescreen monitors
<Alcomposer> I got a 28" Viewsonic- as a replacement for my old TV- it was the same height size....  It is actually quite large in the room- and as an added bonus its 1080 HD- and it has just about every sort of video input at the back- HDMI, (DVI), VGA, svideo, component... just fantastic for $600,... and the picture is clear.   I suppose that there are some really nice LCD TV's comming out- but not anywhere near that price point
<frink_> hey folks
<jphillip> !hi | frink_
<Zinn> frink_: Thanks for being polite.  But we are so dang awesome at solving problems that we wish you would just ask your question.  Thanks.
<frink_> Zinn: no really, I wa sjust saying hello. I have no question.
<frink_> I am so awesome that I do not need to ask questions :)
 * frink_ can use google and read code
<hads> Good comeback
<frink_> ;-)
<Lemont> wow, theres a lot of people in here
<jphillip> lots of sleeping people
<Lemont> aw
<Lemont> How does one go about getting mythbuntu to run on a TV instead of a monitor? I'm basically having a "multiple monitor" problem. I have my hdtv plugged up to my video card's dvi port, but myth is only sending my tv the top right of the frame. Additionally, the signal is only 480p (according to my TV). I just have no resolution adjustment for my dvi port on my card, and I think that that is the problem.
<Lemont> *not top right of the fram, top left
<jphillip> Lemont how is it hooked up to the tv?
<Lemont> out dvi port on nvidia mx440SE, over a dvi to hdmi cable and into my tv's hdmi port
<Lemont> It just seems like my dvi port is getting a copy of the signal going to my vga out, instead of having its own properties - like resolution
<Lemont> *as it would in windows
<jphillip> it is only plugged into the TV, or into multiple display devices?
<Lemont> it is plugged into a tv on the dvi port, and an lcd monitor running 1024x768 on the vga port
<Lemont> in ubuntu, should two monitors each have their own controls/settings, assuming that they are installed correctly?
<jphillip> yes but it might not be able to detect the settings from both easily
<jphillip> Lemont try powering down, unplugging the vga and powering back up, see what it does
<jphillip> you can also get some TV's/Cables that are a pain in the butt and don't send edid data properly so it will default to an incorrect resolution
<jphillip> one of mine does this so I had to go and hardcode everything for it into xorg.conf
<Lemont> jphillip: that results in no change at all. The resolution is still 1024x768, and the tv is only getting the top left of the frame
<Lemont> if it helps... it all runs correctly when using xp pro
<Lemont> all same hardware I mean
<jphillip> have you modified your xorg.conf at all?
<Lemont> I have not.
<jphillip> Lemont are you running the propper nvidia/ati graphics drivers?
<Lemont> Please elaborate on "proper"
<Lemont> I'm running a driver that ubuntu used automatically; not any proprietary driver
<jphillip> Lemont try the proprietary ones, open the driver manager and let it install whatever is detected
<Lemont> ok, I will try that over lunch when I can run to my house. I will post results in here asap.
<Lemont> Thanks for the help jphillip
<jphillip> no problem
<Lemont> now how does one get to the driver manager?
<Lemont> applications >> system >> settings ?
<jphillip> I don't recall off the top of my head, its somewhere in the menu system
<slundell> MY HD sounds like it reads like mad, but olny when it is "idle". I have tried two different HDs, and both 8.04 and 8.04.1
<Lemont> scsi?
<slundell> SATA
<thatdood> "idle"... so the backend isn't running on that system?
<thatdood> i had something similar the other day, wasn't doing anyting on the system and my hard drive was going nuts.   did a tail -f /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log   and the log was filling up with errors like crazy
<thatdood> pages and pages of "MythSocket(e67290:-1): writeStringList: Error, called with unconnected socket."
<slundell> thatdood: That seemed to be it... Lots of errors were logged because mthconverg did not exist
<Lemont> I have a video card that is malfunctioning, so I want to try using a proprietary driver, instead of the generic on that ubuntu is using currently. How do I change that driver? I do not see how in Applications > System >  Hardware Drivers
<squish102> i built a new htpc and would like to install mythtv. I don't have a cdrom in it at the moment. is there any way i can do the install from a usb thumb drive?
<laga> yes
<laga> you can load the live disk from an usb thumb drive, check the ubuntu wiki for instructions
<squish102> thanks
<squish102> is that ubuntu or mythbuntu? laga
<laga> is what ubuntu or mythbuntu?
<squish102> istall ubuntu or mythbuntu?
<laga> mythbuntu
<squish102> ok so look on ubuntu's wiki to install mythbuntu from thumb drive
<squish102> i got it
<squish102> im slow
<laga> ;)#
<khaije1> hey ladies and gents
<khaije1> i'm setting up myth now for the first time
<khaije1> using hpg-150 i'm not getting any tv, but i also don't have a schdule guide set up yet, is the guide necessary to get any tv? i'm a little lost
<bobbob1016> I have some HD movies I'm trying to play, and they are choppy.  I have a 3.2ghz HT P4, and an ATI x300 series card.  They play fine if I launch them from thunar in mplayer, but not in the Myth Frontend, any ideas?
<bobbob1016> They are playing off of a local hard drive too.
<Aquahallic> evenin' folks
<Aquahallic> I used to run a version of mythtv way back that had a mame plugin....
<Aquahallic> is there a mame plugin for mythbuntu?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-28
<NeoMatrixJR> If anyone knows how to help with this I'd appreciate it. I have mythbuntu running, using a pinnacle 800i card. I upgraded to the current stable kernel 2.6.26 to get the card working and added the firmware. Problems are: 1.) no audio (device not listed in sound menu), and 2.) nVidia card not showing in propriatary drivers section anymore
<dupondje> @dell.com
<dupondje> howly :)
<superm1> dupondje, you'll get them from here https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transcode/2:1.0.2-0.8ubuntu10 in 15-30 minutes or from your normal mirror later today.
<dupondje> thx :)
<superm1> yeah I'm at work right now, but a bit of a slow afternoon, so I can squeeze in a few things like this :)
<superm1> I don't work on anything windows
<dupondje> :D
<dupondje> its so stupid, they sell pc's with 4GB ram, and then they give 32bit OS :(
<dupondje> i386 is builded :) now waiting for AMD64
<dupondje> mmm its builded but can't download it yet it seems
<darthanubis> buided=built
<dupondje> u understand me ;)
<dupondje> working now :D
<dupondje> thx dude !
<superm1> no prob
<superm1> if anything else messy like this comes up, file a bug and get ubuntu-mythtv subscribed to it
<Aquahallic> superm1: you messed with mythgame at all?
<superm1> years ago
<Aquahallic> if romdb exists as a table in mysql already... shouldn't mythgame populate the real name of the game?
<superm1> more or less
<superm1> i forget how it matches the two up
<Aquahallic> hrm
<Aquahallic> k
<Aquahallic> something's not jiving then here
<Aquahallic> I thought it'd pull the metadata from the filename via CRC
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-29
<JohnP789> mythfrontend is crashing when I back out of Watch Recordings.  Is there a known issue that might cause this?
<khaije1> i have a pvr-150 but i'm worried it isn't working right... i can only view two channels, but the tv on the same cable works fine
<spike1> hello
<Aquahallic> mornin'
<Aquahallic> :)
<spike1> tearing my hair out type problem
 * laga nods gravely
<spike1> got an MM100PCTV yesterday... now, after some wrestling with it, I got it to produce a picture, and eventually sound(by means of a lead from the card to the mic socket)
<spike1> but mythtv... no sound.
<spike1> mplayer, xawtv, kdetv and tvtime, I get sound
<spike1> but I can't get sound in caputures in xawtv or mencoder
<spike1> captures..
<spike1> (I read somewhere on the net the mm100pctv doesn't produce sound as a sound card, so you need the lead)
<Aquahallic> If I remember correctly you have to setup the soundcard to do the capture
<spike1> that's what I've been wrestling with
<spike1> I'm stumped
<spike1> :)
<Aquahallic> you're going into the mic?
<spike1> I have /dev/dsp setup in mythtv as the audio device...
<Aquahallic> have you tried going into the line in?
<spike1> yes
<spike1> tried that too...
<Aquahallic> with capture?
<spike1> then I get no sound out of the others either
<Aquahallic> that's cause I THINK the mic is doing "Talk Back"
<Aquahallic> so you hear it
<Aquahallic> try doing a capture with the audio going into the line in
<spike1> I'll give it a shot...
<Aquahallic> then view that mpg file and see if the file itself has audio
<spike1> pretty sure it failed though
<Aquahallic> you prolly won't hear sound until you view the captured file
<Aquahallic> I'm using a hauppauge so I didn't have that problem
<Aquahallic> I very well could be leading you astray.... but that's where I'd start...;)
<Aquahallic> does mythtv have a dropdown for that card?
<spike1> well, I just tried with mplayer to start with... I'll give mythtv a shot in a sec... no joy
<spike1> mencoder tv://45 -oac lavc -ovc lavc -tv forceaudio=yes,alsa,adevice=0.0.4
<spike1> -o test.avi
<spike1> still not used to the keybindings in mythtv... what is it to stop a recording, is it just r again?
<Aquahallic> r again
<Aquahallic> it's a toggle
<spike1> and to play it back..
<Aquahallic> go into your recordings
<Aquahallic> and just highlight it and click enter
<spike1> don't think that took... I still have one in there from last night
<spike1> I'll try again
<spike1> always seems to come up "record "Unknown"" too
<Aquahallic> did you setup your sources?
<Aquahallic> and point to schedules direct?
<spike1> no schedules, I'm on an analogue card
<Aquahallic> if not it will come up unknown...;)
<Aquahallic> doesn't matter
<spike1> that didn't seem to record again... I'll delete the contents of the capture directory see if that helps...
<Aquahallic> myth populates the db with the shedule
<Aquahallic> and you tie that to the capture card in the backend setup
<Aquahallic> that's how it can pull the name of the show...
<spike1> no, no sound
<Aquahallic> when you setup that capture card in mythbackend setup
<Aquahallic> was there a dropdown for your card?
<spike1> it was listed...
<Aquahallic> ok
<spike1> not as MM100PCTV, but as...
<spike1> just a sec
<Aquahallic> when you selected that.. did it give a blank there to select something to use for the audio capture?
<Aquahallic> mine does audio and video so I'm not real sure how they set that up
<spike1> bt849 video (Modular Technology [bttv]
<Aquahallic> hrm
<spike1> audio device is set to /dev/dsp
<Aquahallic> what do you get in your backend logs?
<Aquahallic> do a pastebin of your backend log for this last time you just tried to record
<spike1> hmm, unknown audio codec
<spike1> what do you mean by pastebin?
<spike1> the actual error is
<spike1> 2008-08-29 12:59:58.686 NVR(/dev/video0) Error: Unknown audio codec
<Aquahallic> hrm
<spike1> which seems logical cos the video0 isn't producing audio... it should be getting it from /dev/dsp though shouldn't it? or is audio device just for output
<spike1> ?
<spike1> is the mythtv-setup thing a dumbed down configurator that doesn't carry all the configuration options?
<Aquahallic> is that log from the playback or the capture?
<Aquahallic> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<Aquahallic> go there and paste the last 100 lines or so of your mythbackend log
<spike1> right... just a sec
<spike1> done
<Aquahallic> what's the link?
<Aquahallic> after you submit it... copy and paste the link in here
<spike1> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m2b164512
<Aquahallic> NVR(/dev/video0): Unknown video codec.  Please go into the TV Settings, Recording Profiles and setup the four 'Software Encoders' profiles.  Assuming RTjpeg for now.
<Aquahallic> I do see that so far
<spike1> well... it is producing a picture...
<spike1> TV settings in frontend or backend?
<Aquahallic> yeah it's using RTjpeg
<Aquahallic> I think those are in the frontend
<Aquahallic> sec
<Aquahallic> been so long
<Aquahallic> yeah that's on the frontend
<spike1> reet... what do I do in there?
<Aquahallic> util/setup | setup | TV Settings | Recording profiles
<Aquahallic> there's 4 of them in there
<Aquahallic> that's just to setup the video though
<Aquahallic> do you have anything in your video's dir?
<spike1> yeah, I'm there, mpeg4 is the only other option, I'll try it, but I'm not sure if the card outputs mpeg4 yet...
<spike1> I've got plenty of videos but I've not moved any into there, no
<Aquahallic> try.. then scan for new videos
<spike1> just a sec, I'll try changing all these to mpeg4 see if that helps
<Aquahallic> then try to play one
<Aquahallic> and see if you get audio
<spike1> how do you scan for new videos
<spike1> I moved an avi into my "capture" directory... went into videos and it said none found
<Aquahallic> setup | video manager
<Aquahallic> it will scan
<spike1> right, no sound still on recordings
<spike1> sound on the video
<Aquahallic> you have sound on the video?
<spike1> yes
<Aquahallic> are you using the internal player?
<spike1> I didn't setup anything in videos apart from the directory, so I assume so
<Aquahallic> I'm not sure if this is right but you can try it
<Aquahallic> when you go into the backend setup.. and you setup the capture card... where you have the audio
<Aquahallic> you have /dev/dsp right now... correct?
<spike1> yep
<Aquahallic> try changing it to ALSA:default
<Aquahallic> see what happens
<spike1> hmmm, I'll give it a shot...
<spike1> nope, still no sound. even tried switching between line-in and mic again to see if it made a difference...
<spike1> I'm beginning to think this card is more trouble than it's worth and give up/return it
<spike1> get a newer one
<Aquahallic> my hauppuage was CAKE to setup
<spike1> just had a minor breakthrough, switch to the mic socket on the front of the machine and managed to get some audio via mencoder capture...
<spike1> still no joy with mythtv though
<spike1> ALSA:default didn't hold either, it was back to /dev/dsp when I checked it again
<spike1> thanks anyway, need to pop out for a bit and I'll probably just settle for mplayer/mencoder... only thing that needs is an audio lag tweek now by the looks of it
<spike1> thanks though
<jsheedy> anything special need to be done to get an usb external hard drive mounted under mythbuntu?
<jsheedy> I get two messages in dmesg that say it found /dev/sdb  and /dev/sg2, but I can not list either of those with fdisk -l
<Lemont> This article was written for feisty and prior. Does it apply to hardy? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Radeon_9200/9250_(RV280)_and_DVI
<laga> i'd doubt it (without looking at it)
<elkin> has anyone tested the last weekly builds?
<ajhtiredwolf> Anyone know of a guide to get maximum tv quality?
<tearor> i just found out that you should use an extra partition for /lib/... because mythtv saves everything there, but i created a big /home partition... is it enough to change the paths in the frontend configuration to ~/Videos, etc? or should i expect some problems with that?
<superm1> tearor, changing the paths for all that would work fine
<superm1> FWIW, for 8.10, we make a big /var partition by default
<ajhtiredwolf> superm1, I tried changing the directory that it stores to point to another mounted partition, however it doesnt seem to liek that,
<superm1> ajhtiredwolf, it should work fine, just make sure you point all occurrences
<tearor> superm1, thx
<tearor> superm1, if i change the paths in the backend setup, ist that enough?
<ajhtiredwolf> superm1, hmm the only thing that is listed under storage groups is Default, and that is the dir i changed
<tearor> pointing the standard directory to my /home partition
<tearor> ?
<superm1> tearor, well that and possibly sections for videos/music/pictures too
<superm1> but those are in the frontend
<tearor> yeah i changed them too
<ajhtiredwolf> superm1, Im trying to save it on an ntfs partition could that be the problem?
<superm1> ajhtiredwolf, if the permissions aren't proper on that partition, yes
<superm1> the mythtv group has to be able to writ there
<tearor> what's the use of the livetv direcory?
<tearor> or group
<superm1> its where livetv is stored temporarily i believe
<ajhtiredwolf> superm1, hmm well i should have the ability read and write, it is set to /dev/sdb2 /media/files vfat defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 0
<superm1> ajhtiredwolf, well to check you can log into the mythtv daemon user via "sudo su mythtv"
<superm1> and try to touch stuff there
<tearor> superm1, okay thx
<superm1> ajhtiredwolf, == tearor or no?
<ajhtiredwolf> No
<superm1> oka just coincidently doing the same thing
<ajhtiredwolf> hah yeah I just saw his question, and it reminded me i was having a similar issue ;)
<ajhtiredwolf> Hmm now that didnt work
<ajhtiredwolf> http://pastebin.com/m5ba8176e
<ajhtiredwolf> superm1, actually, here this one
<superm1> ajhtiredwolf, that looks like a different kind of error depending on what the backend said during that time
<ajhtiredwolf> that was just the whole log, the first one was part of it
<superm1> that was a backend log?  it looked like a frontend log to me
<superm1> but i suppose i could have been mistaken :)
<ajhtiredwolf> Noo, i just copied it from the terminal :p
<tearor>  mythfrontend.re[6505]: segfault at b0650100 rip 7fdaea9d5330 rsp 44d6b298 error 6
<tearor> could that be a problem with the fglrx driver?
<anax83> Hello everybody
<anax83> i would like to install mythbuntu ob my mini-itx via epia m900.
<anax83> I formatted my harddrive with the installer and now, when i want to boot, there is an grub error
<anax83> how can i fix thode, which information do you need to get the problem=
<tearor> what's the standard storage group in mythbuntu by default? i changed but i want it back to default. however, i can't delete my change
<tearor> i changed it in the storage menu in the backend setup
<tearor> okay the "standard" directory is called "dafault" in enlish
<tearor> (i could've guessed that ;) )
<rhpot1991>  /var/lib/mythtv/recordings I believe
<rockyrock> hi guys, i have skystar2 DVB card and i downloaded mythbuntu 8.04.1, can i install and setup mythtv on my Ubuntu Hardy 8.04.1 using mythbuntu cd without internet cuz i have a slow internet?
<rockyrock> i searched the internet for tutorials but couldn't find anything
<rockyrock> i asked this question in #mythbuntu and they told me that i can do this, but i should ask here
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-30
<tgm4883_laptop> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> rockyrock, this is #mythbuntu
<rockyrock> this is #ubuntu-mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> rockyrock, #mythbuntu forwards to #ubuntu-mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> are you thinking of #mythtv-users
<rockyrock> tgm4883_laptop: ????
<tgm4883_laptop> who told you to ask about it here?
<rockyrock> i didn't know that! Maybe!
<rockyrock> i can't remember actually which room!
<rockyrock> so can you help me! or somebody plzzzz...
<mtoscano> hi.
<tgm4883_laptop> !hello
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about hello
<tgm4883_laptop> !hi
<Zinn> Thanks for being polite.  But we are so dang awesome at solving problems that we wish you would just ask your question.  Thanks.
<moj0rising> hey, silly question.
<moj0rising> I jsut got a new HDD
<moj0rising> I set up this new drive with a fresh installation of mythdora and I am trying to move my data from the old drive to the new one
<moj0rising> I am having trouble seeing the LVM groups on the old drive
<tgm4883_laptop> um
<tgm4883_laptop> I think you might be in the wrong channel, if you set it up with Mythdora
<moj0rising> can anyone give me a shove in the right direction on how to get those to appear so I can mount them and read them.
<moj0rising> haha.
<moj0rising> you know, what? I am. haa.
<moj0rising> weird.
<moj0rising> sorry about that.
<tgm4883_laptop> np
<tgm4883_laptop> but if I had to guess
<moj0rising> I meant to join the mythdora group.
<tgm4883_laptop> you need to install the LVM software
<tgm4883_laptop> good luck on your search
<moj0rising> I use kubuntu for my desktop but mythdora for myth
<moj0rising> ah. I have that
<moj0rising> mythdora uses lvm by default
<moj0rising> I'm sure that has lots of advantages but right now it's a real pain for me.   :(
<moj0rising> thanks for the tip!
<rockyrock> can anybody give me just a tutorial??
<tgm4883_laptop> rockyrock, you just want a tutorial for installling Mythbuntu?
<rockyrock> I want a tutorial to install anything that let me watch and record DVB channels!!!!!!! Please help me, i've been searching for 1 month but no answer!!! I have Ubuntu 8.04.1, i don't want to leave it, i want something that i can use inside my ubuntu
<rockyrock> very simple!
<equim> hi guys ... I had a powers
<equim> bah
<equim> hi guys ... I had a powercut yesterday, since then when I start mythfrontend only the cursor keys on my keyboard do anything
<equim> ctrl+alt+del and numlock etc don't do anything - the cursor keys only seem to respond to the key being released too .. any ideas?
<rockyrock> tgm4883_laptop: do you know any tutorial??
<tgm4883_laptop> rockyrock, have you tried the installation manual?
<rockyrock> installation manual of mythbuntu??? yes i tried that one, but nothing! It says that i can but doesn't mention HOW!
<rockyrock> also from mythbuntu website they mention that but doesn't mention how
<tgm4883_laptop> rockyrock, you're looking for a tutorial on how to install mythbuntu then?
<rockyrock> tgm4883_laptop: if i install mythbuntu then i'll have two ubuntu distros right???? I'll be a "dual runner", i don't want that. I want to use it in my current distro "Ubuntu 8.04.1"
<tgm4883_laptop> rockyrock, ah
<tgm4883_laptop> I understand now
<rockyrock> so do you have a solution???
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<rockyrock> plzzzzzz what's it!
<tgm4883_laptop> install mythbuntu-control-centre
<rockyrock> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> it's in the repos
<rockyrock> oky, then?
<tgm4883_laptop> rockyrock, do you already have a backend?
<rockyrock> no
<rockyrock> i did nothing
<tgm4883_laptop> are you trying to convert this to a mythbuntu only machine, or are you still going to use it as a desktop?
<rockyrock> no i want to use it as everyday desktop, i have only this PC!
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> so install mythbuntu-control-centre
<tgm4883_laptop> then start that program, and we can add mythtv parts from there
<rockyrock> after i download and install mythbuntu-control-centre, do you have a tutorial for what should i do for this step?
<tgm4883_laptop> rockyrock, no, although I'm looking to get it written
<tgm4883_laptop> it's not really that hard though
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll have you install a couple things from mythbuntu-control-centre, then i'll point you at where to start in the installation manual
<rockyrock> so "all" i need to download is the mythbuntu-control-center, right? I have to go to an internet cafe to download the packages because my internet is slow, so plz tell me all i have to "download" from the internet now, so i can download them in the internet cafe.
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, im starting to understand more now
<tgm4883_laptop> rockyrock, do you need a list of every package, or can I assume that dependencies will be taken care of
<rockyrock> no don't care about the dependencies, just give me the main packages name
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> you will need
<tgm4883_laptop> mythtv-frontend, mythtv-backend-master
<tgm4883_laptop> those should pull in all dependencies
<tgm4883_laptop> what about plugins?
<tgm4883_laptop> mythtv-backend-master should also pull in the mysql stuff, but in case it doesn't
<tgm4883_laptop> mysql-client, mysql-server
<tgm4883_laptop> so get those packages, plus any of the plugins you want
<tgm4883_laptop> and if you want dvd's and such, you will need libdvdcss2, w32codecs (w64codecs), ffmpeg
<tgm4883_laptop> xine or vlc if you prefer those video players
<Steven_M> hi all
<Steven_M> live  to won't start on my  box. Here's the log can anyone help me?
<Steven_M> * live tv
<Steven_M> http://pastebin.com/m7ee540c
<Steven_M> it's  saying permission denied on the recording file but the  storage directory is my home dir
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to play some mkv files on my Mythbuntu box.  I have an ATI x300, P4 3.2ghz HT, 2gig ram, and SATA drives.  I re-encoded the files down from 1080p to 720p, and took out the dts and made it ac3, all with mencoder.  They are still choppy.  Another one that I had in 720p to begin with plays fine.  Any ideas?
<bobbob1016> and I'm using the restricted drivers, from the restricted drivers thing.
<tgm4883_laptop> !blankscreen | Steven_M
<Zinn> Steven_M: If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<Steven_M> ok thanks
<bobbob1016> I read around that "mplayer -fs -zoom -quiet -vo xv -monitoraspect 16:9 -lavdopts threads=2:fast:skiploopfilter=all -sws 0" would be a good line to use for my HD, but it seems to be for nvidia, not for ati, I'm not sure what other vo to use?
<Steven_M> tgm4883_laptop: thanks :)
<blackfeet> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<survivor740>  You have joined channel #ubuntu-mythtv
<survivor740>  Topic for #ubuntu-mythtv: Mythbuntu 8.10 Alpha 4 Now Available for testing http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.10/alpha4 :: Mythbuntu 8.04.1 Released  Please see http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.04.1/release :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org for release and support information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com Please stick around for people to answer your question.  Test new features here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthre
<survivor740>  Topic for #ubuntu-mythtv set by tgm4883_laptop on Mon Aug  25 23:04:02 2008
<survivor740>  Users on #ubuntu-mythtv: survivor740 tearohr Iolaus hank_ rogue780 javatexan growler frink_ hads kirkland toorima liri madar tgm4883_laptop stiev3 frank2323 rhpot1991 gregL MegaQuark_ rhpot1991_laptop JDStone bogus alexvd__ darthanubis croppa ubuntulog dupondje khaije1 kabtoffe frank23 ukkopekka gbutters_zzzz pteague protonchris ^bot cva Daviey Cy-4 Seeker` Therock_ laga jphillip kees Zinn cout superm1|away Wy__ tritium KjetilK jd
<hads> ?
<survivor740> no idea
<survivor740> new prog
<girkers> I am having an issue with a remote control, that uses LIRC, is anyone in a position to help out at all?
<rhpot1991> ?
<sponix> Looking for advice on webcams, anyone know of one under $40 that "just works" without any fiddling around ?
<laga> sponix: that's a bit off-topic here, you might have better luck in a different channel
<Gluko> the option to load the pvr 350 ivtv drivers at the installation, does it work out? does it mean i got to use the tv right away?
<zippytech2> >	any one here know anything about failed writing HTTP request, Bad file descriptor
<zippytech2> when running mythfill
<revolution`> heya, i have a problem where there is split screen when playing video
<laga> turn off the bob deinterlacer
<revolution`> thanks
<revolution`> where do i find that setting
<zippytech2> is there a was to manualy download scdedules
<JThundley> how come whenever I choose reboot or shut down from the xfce menu, it just exits me back to the login manager?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-31
<dagar> I've been thinking about switching my main backend to ubuntu from centos, if I went with ubuntu lts how long would I be able to get up to date myth packages?
<avihayb> say, is there a reason why a fresh Mythbuntu 8.04.1 install would show only recordings where the backend finished recording, either due to the one hour limit, or due to shutdown, but not recordings done in liveTV mode?
<avihayb> when I pres record on, wait, and of again, the file is generated on the HDD, but it is invisible in the internal media library thing
<KjetilK> dagar: you can get weekly builds at http://uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/ubuntu , I think there are dev builds available too, so fairly frequent I would say
 * KjetilK was actually on the way to bed, so g'night :-)
<avihayb> also, if I start a liveTV recording, then quit liveTV viewing, then reenter liveTV viewing, I can no longer stop the recording.
<avihayb> night
<dagar> KjetilK: my concern is more long term support
<dagar> will up to date myth builds be available for a few years after hardy LTS has been released?
<dagar> for instance what version of mythtv is currently available for dapper drake?
<gregL>  Hardy Heron8.04 LTS April 24, 2008 Supported until April 2013 (Server) or April 2011 (Desktop)
<JThundley> can someone help me with nfs stuff? It's really driving me up the wall
<JThundley> I had shares all set up and working and it stopped working for some reason
<JThundley> from what I've gathered, when I write files to the server, they end up belonging to nobody:nogroup
<JThundley> so it's like I'm getting squashed, but it's not being mounted as root, my uid and gid are the same on the machines, I'm not in more than 16 groups
<bobbob1016> I bought an nvidia 8400gs pci express card, and now I can watch HD without much issue.  However, when watching a movie, a 1080p movie, the audio goes out of sync every few minutes, and if I pause/rewind or some combo there-of, it gets back in sync.  My mplayer line is "mplayer -fs -zoom -quiet -vo xv -monitoraspect 16:9 -lavdopts threads=2:fast:skiploopfilter=all -sws 0 %s" from http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php
<bobbob1016> /HD_Playback_Reports#Intel_Processors
<defendguin> i seem to have run into a bit of a mystery.   all of a sudden when i press watch tv the screen goes black for 2 seconds and goes back to the main menu.  i've checked my settings not sure what it wrong i thought it might be something with my tuner config  but i can't tell for sure
<defendguin> needless to say i didn't adjust any settings i just booted up the computer and it was like this
<defendguin> i'm running 8.04.1
<defendguin> the error i am getting is LiveTV mpt successfully started
<defendguin> not*
<defendguin|myths> GetEntryAt(-1) failed
<defendguin|myths> EntryToProgram (...)  failed to get pginfo
<defendguin> i went to look at the avdvanced options in recordings and i saw this error
<defendguin> Error at /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/tv/includes/recording_schedules.php, line 563:
<defendguin> mysql_fetch_row(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource
<defendguin> maybe i just need to run a repair on my db
<defendguin> i keep getting access denied so if anyone knows where to get my db password that would be a big help
<defendguin> apparently it keeps trying to use the password "YES" but gets denied
<shahar_> Hi, I just installed MythBuntu 8.04 and bought a new remote off the LIRC list. I know the remote works because if I kill the lirc daemon, cat the lirc0 device, and push buttons, characters appear on my screen. My problem is that the remote does not seem to work with mythbuntu. I am wondering if there's anything I can do to fix it
<avihayb> say, is there a reason why a fresh Mythbuntu 8.04.1 install would show only recordings where the backend finished recording, either due to the one hour limit, or due to shutdown, but not recordings done in liveTV mode?
<avihayb> when I pres record on, wait, and of again, the file is generated on the HDD, but it is invisible in the internal media library thing
<avihayb> also, if I start a liveTV recording, then quit liveTV viewing, then reenter liveTV viewing, I can no longer stop the recording.
<nutsy> <blitz> nutsy, when working with xorg.conf you always make backups, to fix the problem you replace the xorg.conf with the working backup. making small changes at a time is the key
<nutsy> oh balls sorry
<nutsy> In Unbuntu/mythbuntu when something goes wrong with the graphics card driver stuff... How do you reinstall the card and drivers? Some thing went fluffed and i dont know how to fix it. I can no longer get the card to run at full HD any more it only goes up to XGA reses
<troldrik> You don't... you fix your xorg.conf
<nutsy> no its ok i fixed it now redownloaded the nvidia drivers
<troldrik> Pastebin xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log.
<nutsy> and got the nvidia settings installed
<troldrik> Oh...
<nutsy> out of interest... Anyone here know how to get evo VC1 video stream into a mkv file?
<nutsy> or does mkv not suport vc1?
<nutsy> truth is ive not been able to find any good mkv compilers
<nutsy> oh and the file building on pc
<nutsy> Its just i want to make some myth compatible films. But I want to fix the audio problem by reencoding them but I dont want to reencode teh video
<riegersn> I'm unable to stream my hd (avg of 4 gig files) videos over lan/nfs (not giga) when using the default internal player. It stutters and freezes a lot. However when I tell mythtv to use mplayer instead it works fine so I know im transferring fast enough. How can I fix this? I'd rather use the internal player
<rhpot1991> is the computer powerful enough?
<bobbob1016> riegersn, I'd guess that it is a setting, since the internal player is usually mplayer.
<laga> bullshit
<laga> :)
<riegersn> i tried changing the cache size and min levels on the setup line for internal mplayer but it doesn't seem to cache anything strange
<bobbob1016> riegersn, What video card do you have?
<riegersn> should that matter if mplayer alone works perfectly?
<bobbob1016> riegersn, Actually, nm, since you said it plays fine via normal mplayer.
<bobbob1016> beat me to it
<riegersn> yea i don't get it
<riegersn> its strange
<riegersn> there was a 200mb mp4 it stuttered on too
<bobbob1016> riegersn, Try taking out all the settings you have in the internal player, since it should use the external player's settings otherwise
<bobbob1016> copy them down first though
<riegersn> if i exit out of mythtv and launch mplayer and set up the settings, it should use those?
<bobbob1016> I think it should, I don't know for sure.  Try asking in #mplayer as well.
<laga> mythtv does not use mplayer for recordings.
<bobbob1016> Yeah, but he is playing a stream over his lan with nfs
<laga> ah, so it's mythvideo
<laga> are these h264 files?
<bobbob1016> Yes, but his videos play fine with mplayer outside of myth, so his PC is fine
<riegersn> laga, yea mkv and mp4
<laga> ah, mkv. i dont think mythtv likes mkv that much..
<riegersn> laga, when i tell myth to use external mplayer instead of internal it works fine
<laga> it's also possible that mplayer is newer with regards to h264 support
<laga> if you're using ubuntu 8.04, you could enabling the weekly fixes builds. i've updated the h264 stuff there
<avihayb> I have a problem, moveis I record useing liveTV and pressing the record button don't show up on the list of recorded shows. they appear on the info-center under automatic removal or something like that. if I see them there and press enter, a menu shows up that lets me move them into the "deafault groop". when I do that, they vanish from this list and appear in the vew recordings list
<avihayb> group*
<riegersn> Is there a podcast plug-in for mythtv? specifically a video podcast plug-in? I'm using miro to download my video podcasts and linking them to my mythvideo dir, it would be nice if I could manage them all on my tv
<jlongstreet> I've been having a problem with Mythbuntu Hardy on my HTPC where it goes into standby after about 15 minutes of inactivity.  I don't want it to ever go into standby.
<jlongstreet> In the power management prefs I have it set to never go to sleep, and the screensaver to never turn on
<jlongstreet> I think it's just a display sleep or something, because if I'm watching a video, the video will keep playing, but the HDMI will completely cut out until I click the mouse
<jlongstreet> This is an HTPC so I don't want to have to have a mouse connected to it.
<jlongstreet> Onboard ATI HDMI card, btw, fglrx driver
<sebrock> anyone knows if its possible to add diggnation podcast to mythstream?
<sebrock> Im able to harvest but not watch anything
<riegersn> sebrock, im want to know the same thing
<sebrock> riegersn, I am able to start it using the default parser, but I have to go trough the harvested stuff manually (jpgs, and all sorts of stuff)
<riegersn> yea, i want to know if there is a plugin for video podcasts
<sebrock> MythStream can handle it
<sebrock> its just need some tweak on the parser
<rhpot1991_laptop> there is some new deal
<sebrock> Im watching diggnation right now
<rhpot1991_laptop> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5665553
<rhpot1991_laptop> tr ythat maybe?
<sebrock> interesting!
<sebrock> rhpot1991_laptop, will it make it final to the next release?
<rhpot1991_laptop> it was included into intrepid AFAIK
<sebrock> thats great news! Well intrepid is soon here so I'll give it a rest until then
<rhpot1991_laptop> sebrock: just install from the ppa
<rhpot1991_laptop> same thing but ready for hardy
<rhpot1991_laptop> we can't insert new things into hardy and all, so you need to get it from the ppa
<sebrock> so I'll use the repo from intrepid?
<rhpot1991_laptop> no, ppa == personal package archive
<rhpot1991_laptop> its a tiny repo that devs can put packages
<rhpot1991_laptop> for testing, etc
<rhpot1991_laptop> its the stuff for intrepid, packaged for hardy, but we can't introduce new features to hardy so you have to get it elsewhere, hence the ppa
<sebrock> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu-testing/ubuntu intrepid main
<sebrock> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu-testing/ubuntu intrepid main
<sebrock> correct?
<rhpot1991_laptop> you want hardy, see the dropdown on the top of the page
<rhpot1991_laptop> switch that to hardy, then copy them
<rhpot1991_laptop> throw them in /etc/apt/sources.list
<rhpot1991_laptop> then sudo apt-get update
<rhpot1991_laptop> and then go ahead and install the new packages
<rhpot1991_laptop> or just use synaptec or whatever you are famailiar with to do so
<Tuv0k> http://mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<rhpot1991> you could use that method as well if you sub in the correct url
<sebrock> yuep
<sebrock> tnx
<sebrock> will check it out
<ender_EE> i'm having difficulty disabling window manager keyboard shortcuts on a mythbuntu frontend that boots into a "mythtv standalone session" (per the mythbuntu-control-centre gui).
<ender_EE> specifically, I want "ctrl + alt + left (or right)" to be disabled, but this setting does not seem to be enabled in the XFCE keybindings configuration area
<Stemming78> Need assitance setting up an MCE Remote - pinnacle...  any trick to this?
<Stemming78> http://www.pinnaclesys.com/PublicSite/us/Products/Consumer+Products/PCTV+Tuners/PCTV+Vista+Companion/Pinnacle+Remote+Kit+for+Windows+Media+Center.htm
<Stemming78> grey remote w/ the pinnacle receiver...
<KjetilK> I need to start irexec somewhere
<KjetilK> whats the best way to do that under mythbuntu?
<KjetilK> it should be run by the user that logs in (I assume), and I looked into .xsession, but that appears to take over the whole session rather than just run something in addition to the session
<riegersn> I can't seem to find where to set the path for my roms in mythbuntu
<CNLiberal> I'm having difficulty with my digital output using a Creative Soundblaster Live 5.1
<riegersn> i've been to the setup where i can select the emulators but didn't see anything for games, just "scan for games" which did nothing
<CNLiberal> i can get 5.1 on LiveTV but using the same settings, I don't get sound on recordings that aren't in 5.1 or in music
<CNLiberal> i can change the settings to get sound in music and recordings, but HD liveTV and recorded 5.1 don't pass AC3 to the receiver
<CNLiberal> does anyone have any advice?
<riegersn> CNLiberal, sorry can't help with that but im interested in what hardware your using to grab the hd feed. I really want to get a card (or box) that supports it AND works we;; with myth, i fairly new to this
<CNLiberal> i'm currently using an HDHomeRun from SiliconDust
<CNLiberal> it was VERY easy to setup in Myth
<riegersn> and the HD quality is good?
<riegersn> any difference between that and a box from your cable provider?
<CNLiberal> as good as you can get from Comcast
<CNLiberal> haha
<riegersn> Comcast!
<CNLiberal> i've not used a box from my cable provider
<CNLiberal> the cool thing is...
<CNLiberal> i'm only paying for internet through Comcast ($59 a month)
<CNLiberal> but
<CNLiberal> they're giving me all their analog channels
<CNLiberal> so i've got that going for me
<riegersn> where do you live i have comcast and they said i couldn't use another box besides theirs
<CNLiberal> they're a bunch of lie-whores
<CNLiberal> according to the FCC (from what I understand) they have to put out your local stations on their digital tiers
<CNLiberal> so I've got all my locals on digital (in HD, and some in SD) plus a couple they don't really care about encrypting
<CNLiberal> like the christian network, and ION TV
<riegersn> nice
<riegersn> are you in jersey?
<CNLiberal> nope, Illinois
<CNLiberal> but the hard part with the HDHR was setting up DHCP
<CNLiberal> because the HDHR just takes the MPEG Transport Stream and dumps it on to Ethernet
<CNLiberal> but my backend mobo has a second NIC, so I setup DHCP3 and edited the config to dish out DHCP addresses on the second NIC
<riegersn> i wonder if i keep paying for the channels i have like 1-300 or some shit like that, if i can still get them all with the HR box, thats what im worried about. the whole analog digital hd ntsc atsc shit confuses me
<CNLiberal> I plugged the HDHR directly into the backend, and cat'd /var/log/messages and that said the HDHR received an IP
<CNLiberal> i would really doubt that all those digital channels are unencrypted
<CNLiberal> Comcast are bastards about that
<riegersn> i heard once that its possible to grab the signal from the comcast box, wonder if thats true
<riegersn> let the comcast box decrypt it then grab it
<CNLiberal> I've heard that too
<CNLiberal> I"m not sure how it works
<CNLiberal> because i know that you can use a Comcast box with Firewire enabled and grab certain stations through firewire
<CNLiberal> but
<CNLiberal> those stations can't be 5c encrytped
<CNLiberal> AND
<CNLiberal> i've heard that you can hack the Comcast box, but I've never found out how
<CNLiberal> so if anyone knows, that'd be sweet
<riegersn> yea
<riegersn> I also have the Logitech Harmony 550 universal remote but haven't found out if i can use it with myth, can't seem to find a receiver to plug into the pc
<CNLiberal> you should be able to use any remote with myth
<CNLiberal> i'm personally running a Microsoft (Macrosux) MCE remote with USB receiver
<CNLiberal> it's a plug and play job
<Stemming78> Any information on how to customize jump points for the MCE Remote?
<CNLiberal> I've then taken that remote, and programed my Sony Remote Commander (ginormous touchscreen) with the buttons from the MCE remote
<CNLiberal> and it works fine
<Stemming78> Having issues trying to remap my MCE REmote (new)....   any information on how to do this;  using the
<riegersn> yea i have this 100 dollar remote and no pc receiver so no worky with mythy
<CNLiberal> ha
<CNLiberal> you can build one, or buy one
<CNLiberal> i tried to build one (cuz i'm crazy cheap)
<riegersn> haha
<CNLiberal> and apparently, not a good solder guy
<riegersn> me either
<riegersn> so i don't have to buy one specifically for myth or my remote?
<CNLiberal> buy for Myth
<riegersn> cause there is a logitech one for the harmony 880 but its 99 bucks
<CNLiberal> grab the MCE cuz it's so easy
<riegersn> I looked for that microsoft remote in bestbuy & circuit city and nothing
<CNLiberal> newegg
<CNLiberal> always newegg
<riegersn> have any model suggestions?
<CNLiberal> hmm
<CNLiberal> let me look
<CNLiberal> still looking
<CNLiberal> ok
<CNLiberal> this looks like what i have
<CNLiberal> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16880100851
<CNLiberal> excep
<CNLiberal> t
<CNLiberal> i think it's a newer version
<CNLiberal> let's check the wiki to see if there's a problem with that remote
<CNLiberal> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MCE_Remote#Version_2
<CNLiberal> i'm not sure if that's version 2 or not
<hads> v1 is old, it will be v2
<CNLiberal> yep
<CNLiberal> i didn't know if there was a different Version...but yeah it might work
<hads> They've sttopped making them all together now I believe
<CNLiberal> the MCE?
<CNLiberal> they are great remotes
<hads> Yeah
<CNLiberal> i know that it's MS....but still
<CNLiberal> they work
<hads> MS make pretty good hardware
<CNLiberal> they really don't make anything...haha
<CNLiberal> but, the remote works great ever since Martin Blatter gave us a working LIRC driver for it
<CNLiberal> i emailed him about the remote when i bought it 3 yrs ago, and he helped me out
<CNLiberal> guys a genious
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-24
<dodddummy> Technophil, you're telling me.
<dodddummy> i think i've gotten them down to about one a day.  but that's not gonna be good enough.
<orificium_myth> Is it possible to rotate background images on mythui @ a regular interval?  Maybe a way I can modify the Graphite theme?
<orificium_myth> hm, maybe if I use the filepattern tag and rename all the files with a sequence
<Essobi_> Morning.
<fregoMT> Hi all!  I have a Mythbuntu Jaunty, 64bit install.  I've recently added a HD HomeRun tuner.   Now I have issues getting a lock on a channel that has 75% signal strength.  Likely a ghosting issue.   I'll fix my antennas in the future.  But for now, the issue I have is that my mythtvbackend.log gets way out of control size wise.  I ran out of room on root because the log was 7.8GB in size.  And the mythfrontend.log was 1.8GB.  The log had a ton of err
<fregoMT> ors about a dropped frame.  I presume this was due to the signal quality on the station that I have an issue getting a consistent picture on.  Is there a way to cap the size of that log?  Or another way of cleaning house?
<chris__> What is recommended using the internal player on mplayer?
<rhpot1991> chris__: s/on/or/ ?
<chris__> Is there something going on with repo's?
<Shadow__X> i am using mythbuntu 9.04 and the network manager is giving me problems
<jduggan> eh
<jduggan> anyone here?
<jduggan> my mythbackend has been restarted and im not anywhere near it, i need to login to x, but after the restart vnc daemon didnt seen to start up, i have ssh access but where on earth do i start the daemon
<jduggan> there doesnt seem to be an appropriate init script
<jduggan> where restarted = the wholebox
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-25
<anom01y> hey guys I am trying to get my hauppauge pvr 150 to work, do I need v4l2 or ivtv ?
<foxbuntu> anom01y, its ivtv v3.x in mythtv-setup
<foxbuntu> not analog v4l device
<anom01y> foxbuntu, v4l2 is analog ?
<anom01y> so I need mythtv to watch tv from /dev/video0 ?
<anom01y> I can see it with v4l2 but its crappy quality
<foxbuntu> anom01y, thats because thats the wrong set of codecs for the pvr-250
<foxbuntu> er
<foxbuntu> pvr-150
<anom01y> ahh ok, so in ubuntu is there a package to install the necessary software ?
<anom01y> and, do I need mythtv ? or can I just use ivtv and mplayer ?
<foxbuntu> anom01y, you do not need to install anything extra with mythbuntu for that card to work
<foxbuntu> anom01y, you just need to reconfigure it in the MythTV Backend Setup
<anom01y> foxbuntu, mythbuntu is a whole new ubuntu o/s
<anom01y> ?
<anom01y> can I just install mythtv ?
<foxbuntu> anom01y, Im sorry, I misunderstood your orig. question
<foxbuntu> anom01y, there are ways to watch tv from that card without mythtv
<foxbuntu> anom01y, but you need a player that can control the tuner
<anom01y> ok, xawtv can do that can
<foxbuntu> anom01y, if you already have Ubuntu you can add MythTV, or convert to Mythbuntu quite easily
<anom01y> can't it ?
<anom01y> well I would just like to get mythtv, I have done alot of work to this ubuntu installation
<foxbuntu> anom01y, I am not familiar with that app
<anom01y> ok well I am going to try it
<foxbuntu> anom01y, I suggest just installing Mythbuntu-Control-Centre than using that to add the mythtv roles
<foxbuntu> ...if you want MythTV
<anom01y> ok
<anom01y> what about tvtime ?
<foxbuntu> that one shoudl work
<foxbuntu> should*
<derekS> hey guys. i am looking for a small, low power pc with hdmi to use as a mythubuntu box, do you guys have any reccomendations?
<rhpot1991> derekS: I have been looking at this myself lately: http://system76.com/product_info.php?cPath=27&products_id=95
<rhpot1991> will need karmic for full potentional though
<derekS> rhpot1991: lemme look :)
<derekS> rhpot1991: not bad, not too expensive either
<rhpot1991> derekS: only thing is that you'll need mythtv .22 to unleash the full power of the graphics with it
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Vdpau
<derekS> interesting
<orificium> I'
<orificium> I'm using VDPAU right now with an onboard nForce 750a chipset.
<rhpot1991> they just gave me a coupon for meerkat and meerkat ion: mythbuntu-meerkat
<rhpot1991> will get you $10 off :)
<orificium> For some reason, my CPU utilization is way down, but 720P videos still are jittery
<rhpot1991> orificium: I'd assume your chipset is the issue there
<orificium> it's supposed to be equivalent to a 9300/9400
<rhpot1991> I've heard you want your video card to have access to 512+ of ram as well
<orificium> Using 180.xx
<orificium> I may try 185 to see if it helps
<orificium> or see if there are any xorg options I can add
<orificium> I have my bios set to use 512 for video memory.
<orificium> I've been meaning to switch back to a different renderer to see if it makes a difference.  This is a new install of 9.04 + the mythbuntu repos.  I set it right to VDPAU.  When I was using the 8.10, I could watch 720P with very few issues.
<orificium> weekly build repos
<orificium> The graphite theme seems to be more taxing than the terra theme also.
<NOT_guru> well hi there everybody,  just playing with myth and hating the card setup (ati HDTV tuner and a pvr-250-b (beyond tv branded MCE )
<NOT_guru> I have decided time is worth more to me and was looking at the HDHomerun
<NOT_guru> does this device seem to be working decently with mythbuntu?  does it have a strong Tuner?
<NOT_guru> has anyone mixed OTA HD and Cable Tuning?
<NOT_guru> TIA
<rhpot1991> orificium: havne't used VDPAU yet so I can't help much there, I'd open up a forum thread or check the mythtv-users mailing list
<rhpot1991> HDHR works very well NOT_guru
<rhpot1991> NOT_guru: http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels
<NOT_guru> awsome rhpot
<rhpot1991> you can look up your channels there
<orificium> NOT_guru: The biggest problem I have with the HDHomeRun is the the mythbackend starting before my network.  So I'd have to restart the mythbackend after a reboot.
<orificium> You'd only have to do it once pre reboot though
<NOT_guru> my thats no real problem
<orificium> And there are some work-arounds.  Most of them didn't seem to resolve my issue compeltely though
<NOT_guru> my server room is in the basement   but I am down there at least once a day anyways
<orificium> like re-ordering /etc/init.d/ stuff
<NOT_guru> and did you build mythtv on ubuntu or use the distro ( I downloaded mythbuntu 9.04 )
<NOT_guru> should I consider using a more mature build? 8.10
<orificium> Otherwise, I love the HDHR.  I split my local cable network line and can record all the local HD channels on two signals.
<NOT_guru> everything is working fine for me with no tuning currently
<NOT_guru> I am seeing the device on the egg for $138  so I am really tempted
<NOT_guru> mainly because I am getting older and don't have the time to get my ATI HDTV wonder going
<orificium> Yeah, Newegg is where I bought mine.
<orificium> Great site
<NOT_guru> well  looks like I have to order this today so I can have it by the weekend
<orificium> I waited for a deal as well.
<NOT_guru> yah  they have the $10 code now
<NOT_guru> so seems a good deal to me
<NOT_guru> of the none PCI / PCI-e devices
<orificium> Unforunately I've misplaced my power adapter and haven't been able to test it on 9.04 + weekly builds (latest trunk build)
<NOT_guru> I was thinking this looked the most robust ( HDHOMERUN )
<NOT_guru> they have a BR burner on sale for $139 as well
<NOT_guru> just dunno if my system will be able to handle it
<orificium> 9.04 seems pretty stable though.  Karmic is just around the corner.
<NOT_guru> ath64 3000+ with a NV6800 vid card
<NOT_guru> karmic will be 9.10?
<orificium> Yeah
<NOT_guru> and thats when we MAY see .22?
<NOT_guru> of myth
<orificium> Not sure.  But you can try it out now by installing the weekly builds repos.
<orificium> I'm using it
<orificium> with the new MythUI and VDPAU
<orificium> But VDPAU wouldn't work on your card
<orificium> XvMC is the way to go on the 6800 I believe.
<rhpot1991> NOT_guru: bluray and linux don't mix very well currently
<NOT_guru> I may... I amn just trying to get the whole concept of myth ironed out
<rhpot1991> what with drm and all
<NOT_guru> no worries
<NOT_guru> just saves me money
<NOT_guru> I have played a couple MKV files on the system ( UFC's) and they ran just dandy
<NOT_guru> MAYBE at most 40% proc load
<superm1> NOT_guru, 0.22 will most likely be in 9.10
<superm1> it's already in the repos
<NOT_guru> now it just needs more storage
<NOT_guru> awsome
<orificium> I never burn media.  I watch something once and look for something new :)
<superm1> so unless something really bad happens,  it will stick
<NOT_guru> now to just order the HDhomerun and a couple WDC 1TB green drives  LOL
<NOT_guru> oh  I didn't burn them... I just copied the MKV's to the backend
<NOT_guru> but that 250 is filling quick
<NOT_guru> and I don't even have tuning going
<orificium> I was referring to your interest in buying a bluray burner.
<NOT_guru> the DVD ripping is wonderful
<NOT_guru> ah  yes sir
<NOT_guru> just seemed like a decent deal
<NOT_guru> but I really want media to some down some more
<NOT_guru> well..
<NOT_guru> you guys rock
<NOT_guru> I appreciate the input
<NOT_guru> thank you ALL so much
<NOT_guru> OH
<NOT_guru> last thing
<NOT_guru> flash video on mythbuntu 9.04
<NOT_guru> was going to try the flash10.deb from adobe
<NOT_guru> any reason not to go that route or do you have a suggested route?
<NOT_guru> I have it working on a VM right now
<NOT_guru> but as you would assume full screen no worky
<NOT_guru> oh  and does the "media Library" imdb poster downloader working in 0.22 of myth
<NOT_guru> and director
<NOT_guru> I just manually downloaded them for my test system
<NOT_guru> =0
<orificium> I've been using the new ttvdb script mostly successfully
<orificium> for TV Shows
<orificium> it's a little quirky, but its pretty easy to add your own poster art for a TV+Season
<orificium> er TV show + season
<orificium> Honestly, I haven't tried to update metadata for a movie.  I'm assuming it'll scan thetvdb.com and imdb.com both using the same option in MythVideo?
<NOT_guru> seems to
<NOT_guru> I saw a new script was being developed
<NOT_guru> but there was question of whether it would be included with myth because it uses IMDB
<NOT_guru> and scraping IMDB is technically against the rules
<orificium> That's the issue with Apple Movie Trailers now
<NOT_guru> so they were yabbing about using something like movie poster .com or something
<NOT_guru> I also have yet to decide if I want to sign up for schedules direct.  I hate siging up for things
<NOT_guru> especially when they demand my home address
<NOT_guru> I like being an anonymouse
<NOT_guru> but I tried mythtv about 4 or 5 years agi
<rhpot1991> the imdb one is dead, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Tmdb.pl
<NOT_guru> and it was just so frustrating
<rhpot1991> NOT_guru: sign up, they provide a good service for cheap
<NOT_guru> just sent that link hoime   thank you
<rhpot1991> also its run by a bunch of open source guys, so no worries
<rhpot1991> they give you 2 weeks for free too
<NOT_guru> can I not just scrape the EIT that comes on a OTA digital signal?
<NOT_guru> 7 days now
<rhpot1991> you can try to and see if it works for you
<NOT_guru> also  I used to be a FTA say junkie...
<orificium> I use Schedules Direct pretty successfully and $20/year is not bad at all.  I used a PO Box when I signed up if that helps with the anonymity issue :)
<NOT_guru> 97.1 bird and such
<NOT_guru> oh the price is not the issue
<NOT_guru> I agree its reasonable
<NOT_guru> its just me and my overbering privacey concerns
<NOT_guru> has anyone here tried a twinhan DVBs card
<NOT_guru> true FTA of course
<NOT_guru> I like strange channels
<NOT_guru> and I am hoping I can find a good BBC source on a freebird
<NOT_guru> need to check lyngsat again
<NOT_guru> if I get eit going I may just donate to the cause and not sign up
<NOT_guru> give my $20 straight to myth
<NOT_guru> =)
<orificium> I believe there are some alternative methods to grabbing schedule data, but SD keeps it simple.  Though depending on how your channels come up, you may need to manually edit the channel IDs
<NOT_guru> or maybe just make a buddy sign up for me
<NOT_guru> LOL
<NOT_guru> oh  and of course last night I got sdlmame going on the box itself
<NOT_guru> ( god I forgot how much I love galaga
<NOT_guru> thatnks again for this link http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Tmdb.pl   just readin over it
<NOT_guru> looks pretty straight forward
<NOT_guru> OH  I know... are you on the latest HDHOMERUN firmware (Release 20090806) or is there a specific FW I should run for Myth?
<NOT_guru> ah sweet  hdhomerun has there own channel on irc
<NOT_guru> wee\
<NOT_guru> thanks again for all the info
<NOT_guru> have a great night eveeryone
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-26
<mtgeekman> Hello
<mtgeekman> Just wondering if some one can tell me how to change the default sound volume when I turn on my mythbuntu box.  its always muted and turned down at startup.
<rhpot1991> mtgeekman: its in the settings
<rhpot1991> general, 3rd page or so
<rhpot1991> or maybe in playback profiles, check there too :)
<tim183> i'm having some trouble with my screen setup
<tim183> i cannot get my mthbuntu screen to full size on my 23" samsug monitor
<tim183> ok, fixed it
<NOT_guru> hello everbody,  I have a fairly fresh build of mythbuntu 9.04 and tried doing the conversion to using tmdb.pl ( http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Tmdb.pl )
<NOT_guru> after completeing the process ( which reported as finishing without errors ) I get a and error when I go into manage my media
<NOT_guru> its still trying to use the imdb.pl file
<NOT_guru> any suggestions?
<NOT_guru> FYI I did this the non svn method
<NOT_guru> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<orificium_> I believe you just need to download tmdb.pl, remove imdb.pl and create a symbolic link to tmdb.pl
<rhpot1991> there is a spot somewhere in setup for what file to point at, thats prob still ponting at imdb.pl
<NOT_guru> yes
<NOT_guru> sorry for the delay  I had to step away
<NOT_guru> I will try making a symnlink from imdb.pl tp tmdb.pl
<NOT_guru> actually looking at the folder
<NOT_guru> imdb.pl -> tmdb.pl already exist
<NOT_guru> and now it seems to be working
<NOT_guru> I dunno
<NOT_guru> thanks  =) LOl
<orificium_> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<orificium_> Nice
<orificium_> !about
<NOT_guru> how about another question
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
<NOT_guru> on the manage media screen
<NOT_guru> anyway to get rid of the "enter IMDB#" overlay?
<orificium_> modify the xml maybe?
<NOT_guru> heh   'the'  I would respond with 'which'  =)
<NOT_guru> as I have no xml's in http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&um=1&sa=1&q=movie+icon&biw=1280&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g3&start=0
<NOT_guru> 'damnit
<NOT_guru> sorry
<NOT_guru> my paste cahce has been all messed up
<NOT_guru> but I don't have any xml's in the mythvideo/scripts folder
<orificium_> In /usr/share/mythtv/themes
<orificium_> which theme are you using?
 * NOT_guru goes a hunting
<NOT_guru> the stock mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> NOT_guru: thats a bug, thought I thought a fix was done
<NOT_guru> FYI: this is a frsh install / download of 9.04 MAD64
<NOT_guru> grr
<NOT_guru> AMD64
<NOT_guru> oops  also  I am using the Mythbuntu-8.04-wide
<NOT_guru> video-ui.xml?
<NOT_guru> I am guessing
<NOT_guru> vi video-ui.xml
<NOT_guru> oops   wrong window
<NOT_guru> yeeks...
<NOT_guru> any hints as to where in this file?
<orificium_> in video-ui.xml there is a textarea for IMDB Num.:
<orificium_> is that waht you're talking about?
<NOT_guru> if thats the overlay that never goes away
<orificium_> I might not be familiar with waht you mean.
<orificium_> I thought maybe you just wanted to change it ot TMDB
<NOT_guru> no sir
<NOT_guru> in my system
<NOT_guru> when I goto settings media
<NOT_guru> err  let me make sure my labels are correct
<NOT_guru> settings -> video manager
<NOT_guru> as soon as I enter there
<NOT_guru> there is a box that says 'enter IMDB#
<NOT_guru> never goes away
<orificium_> Oh hm, rhpot1991 was saying that's a bug.
<orificium_> May not be fixable by modifyin the xml
<orificium_> I guess you could try killing the container
<rhpot1991> its an issue with the themes I believe
<NOT_guru> its the container
<NOT_guru> yes
<orificium_> there is a container in video-ui.xml
<orificium_> called enterimdb
<NOT_guru> the container is enterimdb
<orificium_> How do you comment out in xml?
<orificium_> Is it <!--?
<NOT_guru> thats answer is above my pay scale
<NOT_guru> IE I dunno  =)
<NOT_guru> I guess I could just make a backup copy and delete that container
<orificium_> Well you could just cut it out and save it elsewhere in case it breaks things :)
<NOT_guru> but that will also break where I get to enter imdb numbers
<NOT_guru> no worries  I will make a backup and test cutting out that container
<NOT_guru> as soon as I update all my listings first
<rhpot1991> it works still with that bug there, it just floats in the way
<rhpot1991> more of a neusance than anything else
<NOT_guru> correct
<NOT_guru> correct
<NOT_guru> and no one else will see the screen so its no real biggie
<NOT_guru> just thought I would ask while I was in there
<NOT_guru> =)
<NOT_guru> everything has been going really smoothly with this build
<NOT_guru> I am quite pleased
<NOT_guru> so pleased I just ordered up my HDHomerun and a 1.5TB drive
<NOT_guru> =)
<NOT_guru> one of the newer 1.5 TB drives with fixed firmware
<NOT_guru> going to move all my DVD's to it
<NOT_guru> I see that mythphone will not be an official plugin for the .022 release...  will there be a new sip client?
<orificium_> I'd love to see more automation functionality built into MythUI for .22
<orificium_> There's LinuxMCE, but honestly, I think its very buggy and a big clusterfuck.
<orificium_> And one of their lead developers is very hostile. :)
<superm1> hostile to whom?
<NOT_guru> I almost looked at linuxmce
<NOT_guru> glad I chose mythbuntu
<NOT_guru> no hostility
<orificium_> This nameless individual likes to call people idiots when they ask questions :)
<superm1> what an idiot ;)
<orificium_> superm1: Are you familiar with the Graphite theme?
<superm1> heard of it, not actually used it
<orificium_> How about the new theming capabilities?
<superm1> i've played with Terra a bit
<superm1> it's much nicer
<orificium_> On the imagetype widget, using the filename attribute, you can specify a directory which is supposed to display a "random" image from within that directory.
<orificium_> I was wondering if there was a way to rotate them at a regular interval.
<orificium_> Hm, actually, does anyone know how to rename a group of files (with various names) to something like image(1 - # of total files).extension in the console?
<orificium_> Anyone using the pcHDTV-5500 card?
<NOT_guru> I thought I saw a bulk rename utility somewhere in mythbuntu
<NOT_guru> dunno if it will do what your looking for though
<NOT_guru> I placed a folder.jpg in my 'Movies' folder in my media directory.  is there a way to hide the jpg from the listing?
<orificium_> When you hit "I" in MythVideo, do you have an option to browse files?
<orificium_> I know in the weekly build I installed, you can hide anything that isn't in the database
<NOT_guru> checking
<NOT_guru> no worky for me  =)
<NOT_guru> no worries  I will look it over when I get home
<NOT_guru> thaniks again peoples
<NOT_guru> good evening
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-27
<Xenocide> Hey guys, I have a scientific atlanta 4250hdc hooked up via firewire, I am getting an error of "partial lock" when I go to view live tv
<Xenocide> anyone??'
<Xenocide> no one can help?
<mindoms> Xenocide: maybe try at #mythtv-users
<Xenocide> anyone familir with mythchanger??
<Xenocide> anyone familiar with IR blaster setups?
<Cyber-Dogg> howdy
<Cyber-Dogg> I was curious if anyone had any info on why when I'm running mythbuntu, mythtv and xorg are both consuming a TON of processor
<rhpot1991> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<foxbuntu> Cyber-Dogg, nvidia video card?
<Cyber-Dogg> yes
<Cyber-Dogg> 8200 on board
<Cyber-Dogg> I tried to the use events
<Cyber-Dogg> I've tried the modeline
<Cyber-Dogg> I'm being told in mythtv-users to try mythtv trunk so I can use vdpau
<Cyber-Dogg> thouths?
<foxbuntu> Cyber-Dogg, you need to have useevents enabled and vsync disabled
<foxbuntu> and enabling UseEvents will require a restart of xorg
<foxbuntu> this is the line you have in your xorg.conf correct?
<foxbuntu> Option         "UseEvents" "True"
<Cyber-Dogg> yes
<foxbuntu> k
<Cyber-Dogg> well option "useevents" "1"
<foxbuntu> disable vsync options in nvidia-settings
<foxbuntu> its a bool value
<Cyber-Dogg> ok, I didn't do that yet
<foxbuntu> it has to be True
<foxbuntu> not 1
<Cyber-Dogg> ok... mythbuntu defaulted it to 1
<foxbuntu> from where?
<Cyber-Dogg> from where?
<Cyber-Dogg> I don't know what you mean
<Cyber-Dogg> i installed mythbuntu... it was setup that way :-)
<foxbuntu> I dont think we modify that
<foxbuntu> hrm
<foxbuntu> I wonder where that setting came from
<foxbuntu> its a bug though
<foxbuntu> guess I should look into that :)
<Cyber-Dogg> ok...
<Cyber-Dogg> so let me change that
<Cyber-Dogg> where is the vsynv option?
<Cyber-Dogg> I know in nvidia-settings
<Cyber-Dogg> but which page
<Cyber-Dogg> I ask because I'm not seeing it
<Cyber-Dogg> is it sync to vblank?
<foxbuntu> yea
<Cyber-Dogg> BTW... the nologo option is defaulted to a 1 as well
<Cyber-Dogg> isn't that bool?
<Cyber-Dogg> ok, I changed them both
<Cyber-Dogg> how do I just restart x without a full reboot?
<Cyber-Dogg> not sure how to in ubuntu
<foxbuntu> Cyber-Dogg, I just asked our expert and they changed the driver I think, its not required to be bool anymore
<Cyber-Dogg> ok
<foxbuntu> Cyber-Dogg, anyhow to answer your question: sudo /etc/init,d/gdm restart
<foxbuntu> Cyber-Dogg, anyhow to answer your question: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<foxbuntu> . not ,
<Cyber-Dogg> k
<Cyber-Dogg> I'm a gentoo guy... :-)
<Cyber-Dogg> but I couldn't get the sound to work in gentoo with X
<Cyber-Dogg> and I built this box to be a mythbox... so I don't care what it runs in
<foxbuntu> Cyber-Dogg, I was a gentoo guy a looooooong time ago
<Cyber-Dogg> I just want it to work... and ubuntu does that very well
<foxbuntu> that it does
<Cyber-Dogg> so are you a dev?
<Cyber-Dogg> for mythbuntu I mean
<foxbuntu> yes
<foxbuntu> one of the core
<foxbuntu> been with the project since inception
<Cyber-Dogg> well thank you for your work :D
<foxbuntu> thanks
<Cyber-Dogg> ok, back up
<Cyber-Dogg> checking top now
<Cyber-Dogg> xorg looks better < 10% now
<Cyber-Dogg> mythfrontend.real though is still at like 50%
<Cyber-Dogg> does that seem reasonable?
<Cyber-Dogg> I don't know what it's responsible for :-)
<sebrock> is MythExport even remotely working?
<sebrock> omg the bugs in this
<superm1> rhpot1991, ^
<superm1> sebrock, what's wrong?
<rhpot1991> sebrock: what issues you having?
<sebrock> nah I fixed it.
<sebrock> rhpot1991, I had a really bad day. Don't take it personal :)
<rhpot1991> sebrock: well if its a bug let me know and I can fix it up
<rhpot1991> sebrock: no problem, it has its fair share of duct tape fixes going on
<sebrock> rhpot1991, however if there is one thing lacking it is proper documentation.
<rhpot1991> sebrock: wiki is where I try to do it, I fail at english and relating words quite often though
<rhpot1991> sebrock: if you have any good ideas I'm all ears
<sebrock> the ubuntu community page says very little and never goes into the important details. I still don't understand the differance of full and on-the-go
<sebrock> also the integration with mythimport should be more seamless
<rhpot1991> you mean on-the-go, full vs lightweight right?
<rhpot1991> the idea here is that you are using mythexport on your master backend
<rhpot1991> and mythimport on a detached backend, that you say take with you in a boat
<sebrock> I've got the separate frontend/backend
<sebrock> I might have stumbled on a bug now... wait I will investigate
<rhpot1991> so you use mythexport to prepare your files and copy them over to the detached backend, and use mythimport to bring them in, for this you would use the full featured version
<sebrock> Ok, I would only like to use it to automatically transfer to my Iphone on sync
<sebrock> ie iTunes feed
<rhpot1991> then you can do a lightweight on-the-go export, which will just give you a bunch of video files and an xml file that you can open with firefox or whatever you want
<rhpot1991> sebrock: you don't want on-the-go then
<rhpot1991> just do an export, and use the rss feed
<rhpot1991> register it as a podcast in itunes, and itunes will automagically pull them down for you
<sebrock> yes, I have a user job added to mythweb ow
<sebrock> It did work once, now it stopped
<sebrock> I will check
<rhpot1991> if you use http://localhost/mythexport
<rhpot1991> it will create the user job for you from there
<sebrock> 0	7889	jobqueue	5	0	2009-08-27 22:19:58	server	Job "" Finished	Finished "" for "Family guy" recorded from channel 1011 at Wed Aug 26 20:30:00 2009.
<sebrock> 1	7888	jobqueue	5	0	2009-08-27 22:19:58	server	Job "" Started	Started "" for "Family guy" recorded from channel 1011 at Wed Aug 26 20:30:00 2009
<sebrock> It's all done that
<rhpot1991> well the job in your backend will run and be done
<sebrock> it isnt
<sebrock> Look, first time it worked
<rhpot1991> all that does is create an export job for the the mythexport-daemon
<sebrock> then I go to File maintenance and delete the exportet file
<sebrock> I changed the configuration to a higher bitrate
<sebrock> If I update job or file maintenace the files are back
<sebrock> deleted on disk though
<rhpot1991> ok so you exported one, and it worked, but then you deleted and the file is gone from disk but the rssfeed/etc still thinks it exists?
<sebrock> yes, If I press Delete it deletes from exported list and from RSS. I update the page and they are back
<rhpot1991> update=refresh?
<sebrock> yes reload
<rhpot1991> hit ctrl+shift+r while on the page
<sebrock> Im on a mac, I restarted the daemon and now it's permanently gone
<sebrock> I will redo the whole process
<rhpot1991> ok, venturing something went wrong then and the daemon died or got hung
<rhpot1991> look at /var/log/mythtv/mythexport.log (I think thats the location)
<rhpot1991> look for hints, if there isn't much good in there we can turn on debugging
<sebrock> another thing is, which char encoding is used for metadata? Swedish characters are not working
<rhpot1991> metadata in where, the .mp4 file thats exported?
<sebrock> yes
<rhpot1991> well I pull that data right from your mythconverg db, and feed it to atomicparsley
<rhpot1991> so if there is an issue there its gonna be with AP
<sebrock> In iTunes swedish/nordic characters are displayed wrong. Its correct in browser though
<sebrock> and in DB
<rhpot1991> prob an issue with atomic parsley then
<rhpot1991> you can 1. submit a bug to that project
<rhpot1991> 2. let me know if you have any bright ideas for dealing with it
<sebrock> I'll check it out.
<sebrock> btw, adding a job from mythweb... will that be listed in mythexport?
<rhpot1991> sebrock: when naming a config in mythexport don't use spaces
<sebrock> I simply named it iPhone
<rhpot1991> sebrock: yes it should pull the names from the db, so hopefully you don't overwrite anything usefull
<sebrock> it should be listed in mythexport?
<sebrock> user job is: mythexport_addjob starttime=%STARTTIME% chanid=%CHANID% config=iPhone
<rhpot1991> well mythexport will list the name of the 4 available user jobs
<rhpot1991> and you choose which slot you want to use
<rhpot1991> not sure we are on the same page here
<sebrock> No I mean when a user job is running
<rhpot1991> I'm talking about whats listed on http://localhost/mythexport/userjob.cgi
<rhpot1991> oh, no
<rhpot1991> 2 different queues
<sebrock> alright
<rhpot1991> so if you look on your backend, or in mythweb you can see mythtv's queue
<sebrock> I think the metadata ecoding comes from ffmpeg?
<sebrock> the -description flag
<sebrock> no you are right its atomicparsley
<rhpot1991> ya
<rhpot1991> you can do a test if the -description flag works better, that can be an option
<sebrock> do you know if its possible to change charset with AtomicParlsey?
<rhpot1991> never looked into it sorry
<rhpot1991> hmmm some of these screen shots are out of date
<sebrock> rhpot1991, the name of the file created also lacks swedish chars
<sebrock> shown as an underscore
<rhpot1991> sebrock: ohhhh interesting
<sebrock> atomicparsley should use unicode-8... strange
<rhpot1991> wonder if my perl regex is stripping it out
<sebrock> conversion must go wrong somewhere
<sebrock> sounds like it
<rhpot1991> # replace non-word characters in title with underscores
<rhpot1991> my $title_old = $title;
<rhpot1991> $title =~ s/\W+/_/g;
<sebrock> so we swedes use non-word chars :P
<sebrock> also get this before every export: August 27 22:51:45 server /usr/bin/mythexport-daemon[32039]: ERROR: cannot remove /var/Files/500GB/recordings/mythexport/TV6-Family_guy-Del_67_s_song_5-20090826203000.mp4.tmp. at line 535 in /usr/bin/mythexport-daemon
<rhpot1991> sebrock: is that a dual pass, or h264?
<sebrock> mpeg4
<rhpot1991> is it leaving random .tmp files behind?
<sebrock> no not at all
<sebrock> just the mp4 file
<sebrock> no biggie, just log output
<sebrock> Quality is awful though
<rhpot1991> what settings are you using?
<rhpot1991> and what kinda ipod
<sebrock> I have an iphone which has 480x320
<sebrock> so I mage a custom config
<rhpot1991> what bitrates?
<sebrock> 1500
<rhpot1991> did you put a kb after that?
<sebrock> mm no
<rhpot1991> do that
<rhpot1991> for the audio and video
<rhpot1991> otherwise its just 1500b
<rhpot1991> which is terrible :)
<rhpot1991> I do 600kb for normal and 1200kb for high
<rhpot1991> and you should be able to just use the ipod config, but in the end its all just a bunch of ffmpeg options
<sebrock> I see now
<sebrock> you fix the regexp?
<rhpot1991> sebrock: not really sure what the fix is at this point
<rhpot1991> I could just not regex it, but then itunes gets mad about some chars
<rhpot1991> and it was a whole readability thing
<sebrock> I'm talking about the filename now not metadata
<rhpot1991> I could do something like use mythrename on them, I'll have to think about it
<rhpot1991> well the regex is prob the source of both issues I think
<sebrock> Yes, that one works
<sebrock> According to AtomicParlsey they use unicode-8
<rhpot1991> which should work
<sebrock> so it *should* work
<rhpot1991> \w matches [a-zA-Z0-9]
<sebrock> Don't know why really. Some conversion
<rhpot1991> which is the issue
<rhpot1991> so \W means anything not in those
<rhpot1991> hence your chars
<sebrock> right
<sebrock> oh wait, you still on the filename now?
<sebrock> that last part was meant for metadata
<rhpot1991> well the same issue is effecting both I believe
<rhpot1991> you can test it if you want, go find anywhere it does s/\W+\ and replace that with s/\s+\
<rhpot1991> will just replace whitespace instead
<rhpot1991> would help if I could type
<rhpot1991> replace this: s/\W+/
<rhpot1991> with this: s/\s+/
<rhpot1991> do you get these characters in your callsigns at all?
<rhpot1991> (channelnames)
<rhpot1991> heading home, will be a delay till I respond
<Xenocide> Hey guys, anyone able to help me with mythchanger, or another script to get channel changing working on my 4250HDC?
<superm1> way back when i had hacked some support into one of the firewire scripts but it was hacky so i never submitted it upstream
<Xenocide> Hey mario hows it going man
<superm1> i'd check with the current upstream stuff in the contrib/ directory on svn.mythtv.org to see if it has support these days for the 4250hdc
<superm1> hey what's up dude
<Xenocide> think your daily builds have it???
<Xenocide> er weekly
<Xenocide> i had to use mythprime to even get the box going
<superm1> well the contrib directory doesn't get built i dont think
<superm1> it's usually a small little c file that's pretty straightforward to compile
<superm1> gcc -o blah blah.c etc
<Xenocide> hm, i tried majoridiots newest build of his script and i can't get it to work, ill check there though
<Xenocide> yea i gotcha
<Xenocide> how does the IR blsater work in mythbuntu, i tried going that route ,but after i enabled it in the setup didn't know what to do with it
<Xenocide> is that easier, or just try to get it going over firewire?
<superm1> firewire is easier/more reliable etc
<superm1> i ditched TWC anyway myself though
<Xenocide> i have no other option
<Xenocide> how do i get this off svn.mythtv.org
<Xenocide> trying to find the contrib stuff
<superm1> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/browser/trunk/mythtv/contrib
<superm1> look in there
<Xenocide> ah i see channel changers
<Xenocide> none for mine, but a few other scientific atlantica boxes, I will try them, Thanks
<superm1> good luck :)
<Xenocide> this is actually the same one i found on ubuntuforums
<Xenocide> didn't work for me :(
<rhpot1991> sebrock: was thinking on the way home, does it put underscores in place for both the meta data and files names, or just the file names?
<superm1> Xenocide, look on the mythtv-users ML for stuff about that box
<superm1> if you dont find things, i can try to see if i still have the old HD that had my hacked sa4250ch binary
<superm1> it's so disgusting. i can't believe it worked for me for 15 months
<sebrock> rhpot1991, underscores is only for filenames. In iTunes (on a mac) metadata is shown as this: "baserad på en klassisk tv-serie, då hans katolska far kommer på besök." Yeah you see where there should be swedish chars
<sebrock> but that last one is atomicparsleys fault
<rhpot1991> sebrock: and those normally work on itunes right?
<sebrock> Yes. Stuff from the Itunes store show with correct formatting
<rhpot1991> sebrock: ok, lets do this, I'm kinda busy trying to finish something for the feature freeze, so next week I'll get a test build up on my PPA for you to try out, see if we can't fix those at all
<rhpot1991> atomicparsley error might be out of my reach, but I'll have a look and see if there is an update or anything that might help
<sebrock> sure thing, I'm going to bed now anyways
<rhpot1991> ok sounds good, ping me next week so I don't forget about you
<sebrock> MMmmm, I will look into the atomicparsley stuff and maybe file a bug if it's possible
<rhpot1991> let me know if you find anything there
<sebrock> And you do me... I have a terrible memory sometimes
<rhpot1991> heh, ok sounds good
<sebrock> sure gnite
<rhpot1991> night
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-28
<sptremblay> I just tried to install from the latest version 9.04 and everything goes well until the initial configuration screen show up than I only have a black screen
<sebrock> rhpot1991, I found another thing that needs update: apache configuration is open for everyone. That's not very good.
<sebrock> should deny from outside local lan and/or passworded (except the RSS feed)
<gbee> the scaling governors in ubuntu are a little broken? Or is it just me?
<gbee> when starting HD playback the ondemand governor isn't increasing the clock although it's really needed, when I switch to performance and back to ondemand the governor does start to work until I exit playback and then it switches to the lowest frequency and won't switch up again
<gbee> ok, got to the bottom of this, for some reason the default up_threshold in ubuntu is 95? The core would need to be operating at nearly max before it bumps the frequency?? That's just wrong
<rhpot1991> madden 10 for the 360 on amazon.com/goldbox for $45 right now
<sebrock> rhpot1991, you there?
<rhpot1991> sebrock: ya, kinda
<sebrock> did you see my previous message?
<rhpot1991> about security?
<sebrock> about apache config?
<sebrock> yes
<rhpot1991> ya just did now
<sebrock> I think its a pretty big issue
<sebrock> either we should probe for the local network or simply ask under install
<rhpot1991> kinda up to the user at this point, its pretty easy to just .htaccess the folder, but then your RSS feed isn't opened
<sebrock> I know thats a problem. However I think users only sync when at home
<sebrock> At least there should be a warning on this somehwere
<rhpot1991> I've thought about the idea of trying to jump under mythweb's security as well
<sebrock> there must be a way to let apache only let the RSS feed be open
<sebrock> I've been cheking apache homepage today, but they have had a SSH key compromised so they've shut down
<sebrock> anyway, also I wonder about the order of the process. I notice the DB is filled with information on exported file even though ffmpeg fails and actually did not produce anythng
<rhpot1991> sebrock: what version are you on?
<sebrock> latest in repo
<sebrock> not ppa or anything
<rhpot1991> testing repo though?
<rhpot1991> ok
<rhpot1991> jaunty?
<sebrock> yeah, I dnt know maybe you've fixed these things
<sebrock> yes jaunty
<rhpot1991> I've done some pushed to the PPA after the main release, I gave up on doign SRUs after I had one that I did and none of the users felt like responding to the bugs
<sebrock> hmm ok
<rhpot1991> looking at the order now
<rhpot1991> sebrock: I'd have to test for it to be sure, but ya when an error happen I don't kill anything so it will continue
<rhpot1991> it used to be the job would end then, but when I daemonized it I didn't want the daemon dieing unless something was horribly wrong
<rhpot1991> sebrock: put it on my todo list
<rhpot1991> there are a lot of things I'd like to change actually, just haven't had the time lately
<sebrock> I understand, no worries. Just helping ya
<rhpot1991> sebrock: its well appreciated, most feedback I get is "this doesn't work"
<sebrock> I'm checking on tweaks for ffmpeg right now. Finding 49 fps is way to much for a PAL recorded 25 fps. :P
<rhpot1991> then 8 days of posting logs later everything is good
<sebrock> I guess the reason is documentation, or the lack of it. For newbies it could be a hard time figuring everything out. And I know the eager to play with something new :)
<rhpot1991> I've given myself headaches by making everything too customizable as well, I really need a just setup a working config for me button for most devices
<sebrock> The idea in itself is great
<sebrock> mm yes
<rhpot1991> most features have been added as requests, its come a long way from the simple user job that it started as
<rhpot1991> setup of everything needs work though
<rhpot1991> and its by no means idiot proof at all
<sebrock> I noticed. Error handling is a really boring when you start with something. You always find ways to stir things up
<sebrock> btw, would it not be possible to open the RSS-feed only. Like per file access in apache.
<rhpot1991> this was my first real work with damonizing something too, so it was really interesting trying to catch edgecases in there
<rhpot1991> I think .htaccess is directory only
<rhpot1991> I know in apache you can say you cannot access certain files
<rhpot1991> I'm not sure if you can say ask for a password for everything but this
<rhpot1991> I think I'm gonna throw a blurb up on the wiki warning about it, and linking to an example of how to do .htaccess
<sebrock> is it not possible to deny all except the one file that produces RSS
<rhpot1991> not sure if you can do it like that or not, I'll have to look
<sebrock> I will too, bedtime here in sweden now
<rhpot1991> heh, night
<sebrock> night
<sebrock> btw, I know now it is possible. Will have a deeper look tomorrow.
<rhpot1991> sebrock: if so then I can add that pretty easily, already doing some apache work in the install
<sebrock> If I get a hold of you tomorrow I give you a working config
<rhpot1991> sounds good
<rhpot1991> sebrock: feel free to ping me, if I'm not around you can email me
<rhpot1991> its on the wiki and stuff
<NOT_guru> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<NOT_guru> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<NOT_guru> !Mythbuntu Hardware
<Zinn> If you are looking for Mythbuntu Hardware to setup a dedicated PVR, why not have it already built and working? Check out http://www.mythbuntu.org/merchandise
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-29
<NOTGuru> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<NOTGuru> !hapless
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about hapless
 * NOTGuru someone who forgets what ports are what for their speakers
<NOTGuru> =)
<NOTGuru> quiet room  I haven't been in a room this quiet since my honeymoon
<kaeles> ok, I'm running my backend on vmware, it was running mythbuntu 8.04 until today because I had older machines for my front ends, everything is working fine on the frontends , but since I've updated to 9.04 I cannot access the mythbuntu backend setup, is there a commandline version, or can I just edit the files manually or something, this is the only thing thats been keeping me from updating to the newer version
<kaeles> was trying to load it just now with compositing and it throws some errors in the terminal saying bad picture parameter with some other error elements (major minor something and opcode) didn't catch it, going too fast, I'll try it in the command line and see if I can figure out whats going on mroe there
<kaeles> nevermind
<kaeles> it seems to be an error in the x-server
<kaeles> if I do , "  sudo XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS="1" mythtv-setup.real" it works fine
<kaeles> just in case anyone else has the same issue
<caseyd> is there a way to get mythbunto back to default settings.. i'm not sure how but mine has got a bit misconfigured
<Purpley> hey guys i have a question on a HTPC, would i be able to have a touch screen monitor but then have that connected wirelessly to the main computer using infrared?
<Seguer> hey guys, does mythbuntu come with alsa installed? aplay -l | grep snd only seems to result on OSS results
<Seguer> anyone able to help with modifying access to mysql for multiple systems? http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-6.html
<Seguer> nevermind.
<jya> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<sebrock> rhpot1991 you there?
<caseyd> 2 questions =) .. 1) Is there a way for me to adjust brightness or contrast.. the video seems a bit washed out. 2) Can I adjust the sensitivity of my remote, it acts like I pushed a button twice sometimes when I only pushed it once
<plb_> Anyone using the WinTV HVR 1950?
<caseyd> is there an easy to edit a lirc config to get my extra buttons to work?
<tgm4883> caseyd, if lirc is seeing the button presses, then you should just need to either use mythcontrols (or is it mythkeys) to configure it in MythTV
<caseyd> ok will look for mythcontrols or mythkeys
<tgm4883> if you want to configure it for another program, you will need to edit the ~/.lirc/filename file by command
<tgm4883> thomas@ares:~/.lirc$ ls
<tgm4883> elisa  mplayer  mythtv  totem  vlc  xine  xmame  xmess
<tgm4883> if you take a look in those files, you should be able to figure out how it works
<caseyd> ok
<caseyd> newby linux question: how can I open up a folder with a .at the start of it.. it doesn't show up in the file browser
<tgm4883> ctrl-H
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-30
<caseyd> so in my media library i have lots of crappy shows i didnt record.. oddly enough they are not all in LiveTV some are in Default.. how can I only see things i acutally scheduled to record in this menu?
<tgm4883> caseyd, hit M (or your remote equivelent) and change the group filter
<tgm4883> on my MCEUSB2, it's the green win button
<caseyd> well i have it set so when i open My Recordings it asks me to Select Group Filter
<caseyd> i haven't scheduled any recordings yet I have 9 items in default
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> what is the stuff in default?
<caseyd> pieces of random shows
<caseyd> i deleted them all, will see if it happens again
<tgm4883> ok
<caseyd> now the only thing that's kind of annoying is my remote is really fast, ill click up and it will go up 2, down and down 2 etc
<caseyd> i've been adjusting the gap, but it doesn't seem to make a difference... i have it up to 300,000 already
<caseyd> any advice =)
<tgm4883> try configuring delay or repeat in the lirc files
<caseyd> im in lircd.conf
<tgm4883> caseyd, look up delay and repeat at http://www.lirc.org/html/configure.html
<caseyd> so with repeat = 0, i should be able to hold the button down and only get one go out of it?
<tgm4883> that would be my understanding on it
<caseyd> yeah that doesn't quite make sense though.. because then how could you ever push the button again
<raptorjr> hi guys, i wonder if anyone knows if it is possible to find out what configure options that was used when mythtv weekly was built?
<mindoms> maybe "mythbackend --version" is what you want...
<raptorjr> hmm, that was simple =) thank you
<mindoms> np
<jarjar> hello
<jarjar> does anyone use a pundit-r with mythbuntu
<neoteny> #xbuntu
<gizmobay> I haven't seen any trunk weekly builds for a couple of weeks. Have they not been made or was the repo moved?
<neoteny> seemed simple enough: pop in an hauppauge pvr-150 mce card i had lying around, add a card, source, connection, and viola! two tuners.  now neither works and even removing the new one doesn't allow me to watch tv :(
<mindoms> well. did you remove it physically or from mythtv-setup?
<mindoms> does it work outside of mythtv. are both cards detected and configured by the kernel?
<neoteny> mindoms i removed it from both.  or at least i tried.
<mindoms> so, does it work outside of mythtv. with mplayer, or vlc, or whatever?
<neoteny> mindoms, yeah, it plays in vlc
<tgm4883> gizmobay, ping
<gizmobay> ping?
<tgm4883> gizmobay, can you do a search for me, open synaptic and see whats listed for mythtv packages
<neoteny> since i got this usb2 pvr wintv thing i think i need udev rules.
<gizmobay> 0.21 + trunk21261
<tgm4883> which release
<tgm4883> of mythbuntu that is
<gizmobay> 9.04
<tgm4883> sec
<neoteny> mindoms, when i go to delete recordings is show 0% used of 0.0 free.
<tgm4883> gizmobay, i poked the keeper of the weekly builds, hes in the UK though so not sure when he will check his messages
<gizmobay> thanks tgm4883
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-30
<Gibby_2> ComradeHaz`: Nope
<ComradeHaz`> Actually having some trouble getting virtual box to install correctly
<ComradeHaz`> not sure what I've done since I had it on here last time :/
<Gibby_2> Make sure you get it from here http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Zinn> [www.virtualbox.org] Linux_Downloads - VirtualBox
<Pwen> could anyone tell me what the best way would be to run arbitrary commands on startup?
<Pwen> just with respect to linux, not mythtv
<ComradeHaz`> uh, nope Gibby_2, it's packaged for debian
<ComradeHaz`> problem was a PEBKAC
<ComradeHaz`> Pwen, hard to know but you probably want to look into crontabs.
<Gibby_2> ComradeHaz`: You don't get all the options if you don't download from virtualbox.org
<Zinn> [virtualbox.org] VirtualBox
<ComradeHaz`> Gibby_2, I prefer to use packages whenever possible
<ComradeHaz`> just downloading ubuntu 32 bit
<ComradeHaz`> doesn't like 64bit
<Gibby_2> that is a package
<ComradeHaz`> Sorry, I meant repo package
<Gibby_2> ok, due to licensing you don't get the full version of it
<ComradeHaz`> Oh, yeah, I'm getting the ose
<ComradeHaz`> which is fine.
<ComradeHaz`> So. Nearly installed ubuntu 10.04.
<ComradeHaz`> Is there anything I need to do before attempting to follow your guide again?/.
<Pwen> ComradeHaz`: thanks ^_^
<Gibby_2> nope
<Gibby_2> just stop at the DHCP part
<ComradeHaz`> Aye, I was going to ask how I handle that.
<Gibby_2> Pwen: cron is not for running commands at start up
<ComradeHaz`> I was interpreting his question somewhat...
<Gibby_2> Pwen: Do you want the commands to run at start up even if not logged in? Do you want them to run every startup?
<ComradeHaz`> Gibby_2, is there a way to stop ubuntu starting gnome at startup and instead just dropping me at tty1?
<Gibby_2> yep
<Gibby_2> 1 sec
<Gibby_2> i use webmin, but let me find the command for it
<ComradeHaz`> alost tempted to uninstall x and gnome actually.
<Gibby_2> update-rc.d gdm remove
<Gibby_2> that should it
<ComradeHaz`> hmm, what kind of network interface do I want the virtual box to create for the Ubuntu box?
<ComradeHaz`> teh virtual one, I mean of course.
<Gibby_2> bridged
<Pwen> Gibby_2: yeah, I want to have a few things start in the background (vncserver on :1, virtualbox, etc)
<Gibby_2> Pwen: I use webmin for that kind of start and the right startup scripts
<Pwen> hmmm webmin, I had never thought of it
<Pwen> I always try to do things the hard way :P
<Gibby_2> I have Webmin on every one of my NIX boxes
<tt33l3r> It's on there somewhere...
<tt33l3r> Oops, sorry
<ComradeHaz`> Right.
<ComradeHaz`> Gibby, it's now downlaoding and installing with ltsp
<ComradeHaz`> I think I should probably call it a night
<ComradeHaz`> This looks like it could take a while.
<ComradeHaz`> Oooh, maybe not.
<ComradeHaz`> So, Gibby_2, how do you suggest we deal with DHCP?
<Pwen> Gibby_2: how would I configure a custom startup script/commands with webmin?
<Pwen> Gibby_2: I just found the 'create startup and shutdown action' link, nevermind me ... ;p
<ComradeHaz`> A'ight, off to bed. Catch you tomorrow hopefully Gibby. And thanks for your help so far
<ComradeHaz`> Only wish I'd thought of sticking a virtual machine on earlier!
<ComradeHaz`> nn all!
<Gibby_2> NP, I will be on most of the day tomorrow
<wsuetholz>  I run a mixed mythbuntu backend / LinHes(Knoppmyth) frontends.  Recently I updated the frontends, and they got 0.23.1.  I've enabled the autobuilds PPA for 0.23.1 in mythbuntu, but there doesn't seem to be mythtv-backend packages, just frontend and themes.  I run lucid i386.
<wsuetholz> According to the launchpad build log, the packages were built, but I don't see how to retrieve them.  They don't seem to be publicly accessible.
<tgm4883> wsuetholz, the packages are available and you should be able to do an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade to get them. I can see them available here https://edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.23.1/+packages
<Zinn> [edge.launchpad.net] Packages in “0.23.1” : 0.23.1 : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<ComradeHaz`> Mornign all!
<qwebirc4072> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Matt> hrm, I think maybe someone forgot to set ExecCGI on http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<Zinn> Hi Matt, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Zinn> [www.baablogic.net] Zinn's Knowledge
<Matt> thus exposing DB connection credentials to the world :/
<ComradeHaz`> Gibby, are you about?
<Gibby> yeah, in my morning meetings though, give me an hour
<ComradeHaz`> Righty ho! Tlak later then :)
<wsuetholz> Sorry for the delay in answering... The mythtv-backend packages are not listed at the listed site.
<wsuetholz> tgm4883: Not mythtv-backend
<wsuetholz> And, it seems I run amd64 not i386..
<wsuetholz> That being said, I did manage to retrieve the packages by hand http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/0.23.1/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mythtv does contain the packages needed..
<Zinn> [ppa.launchpad.net] Index of /mythbuntu/0.23.1/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mythtv
<wsuetholz> however apt-get update && apt-get upgrade did not pull the backend packages..  It did do the frontend, which resulted in my not being able to run the frontend on the backend anymore.....
<qwebirc62528> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
 * ComradeHaz` tentatively pokes Gibby
<Gibby> !ouch
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ouch
<ComradeHaz`> :D
<Gibby> How do I get a list of what Zinn will do?
<Zinn> Hi Gibby, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<ComradeHaz`> Having a bit of trouble with your guide :)
<Gibby> where you at?
<ComradeHaz`> Booted, configuring.
<ComradeHaz`> specifically, # dpkg -i mythbuntu-repos.deb then # dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos.deb
<ComradeHaz`> First, lets clarify something though. The mounting and the chrooting. That should be done on my Ubuntu 'server' right?
<Gibby> yes after the ltsp-server-build
<Gibby> did you download mythbuntu-repos.deb first?
<ComradeHaz`> Yes, the install appears to work.
<ComradeHaz`> Let me pastebin you.
<ComradeHaz`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/485912/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<Gibby> oops try dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos
<ComradeHaz`> Oh God!
<ComradeHaz`> lol
<ComradeHaz`> Of course, I'm not sure who's teh bigger muppet!
<ComradeHaz`> You making the typo or me blindly following it
<ComradeHaz`> There's another one by the way.
<ComradeHaz`> Switch the the image envirnment: <------ your command there is missing a couple of characters.
<Gibby> ahh
<Gibby> what is it missing?
<ComradeHaz`> Uh, either just a 6 or 6/proc
<ComradeHaz`> I think I guessed and since it seems to be wroking I guess I got lucky :D
<Gibby> This line should work sudo mount -o bind /proc /opt/ltsp/i386/proc/
<Gibby> did you do anything with DHCP?
<ComradeHaz`> yup
<ComradeHaz`> figured it out.
<ComradeHaz`> It might be worth describing how one should modify an existing dhcp config to make it work
<ComradeHaz`> Why does it recommend password protecting MythWeb?
<Gibby> In case you open it to the internet
<Gibby> I don't so I didnt' put a password
<ComradeHaz`> when I hit my mythbox's IP address with a browser I just get a totally blank page...
<ComradeHaz`> Further, even though I have configured a password it doesn't ask for one
<ComradeHaz`> Also, your auto-login text is messed up.
<ComradeHaz`> some HTML has slipped in ;)
<Gibby> I noticed
<Gibby> did you boot a network client yet?
<ComradeHaz`> Yeah
<ComradeHaz`> That's why I'm configuring it :)
<Gibby> and you pointed to that IP right?
<ComradeHaz`> Yes.
<ComradeHaz`> It redirects to /mythtv
<ComradeHaz`> but it's blank
<Gibby> try it on the client, do localhost
<ComradeHaz`> Also, the machines hostname is it's mac address despite definig one on teh dhcp server.
<ComradeHaz`> Can I change that?
<Gibby> you can try, do it on the client while it is booted
<ComradeHaz`> So, how much like a standalone system will this machine be?
<ComradeHaz`> Will it remember all teh videos it's imported?
<ComradeHaz`> Will browser history be saved etc etc?
<Gibby> yep
<Gibby> everything
<Gibby> it is like a thin client
<ComradeHaz`> Hmmm
<ComradeHaz`> I think I am doing something wrong
<ComradeHaz`> what directory should I have chrooted to?
<Gibby> did you run the backend configuration on the network booted image
<Gibby> /opt/ltsp/i38
<Gibby> 6
<ComradeHaz`> and should the hostname at my prompt change?
<Gibby> nope
<ComradeHaz`> Will things I install while chrooted happen live on the client?
<Gibby> no
<Gibby> not until you exit and update the image
<ComradeHaz`> OK, so why am I doing this stuff using chroot rather than just booting and doing it on the client?
<ComradeHaz`> Because this effects the global image rather than just one machine?
<Gibby> b/c if you do in with chroot onthe image it will change it for all clients you boot to that image, if you do it on the client you booted the image too, it will saved for that client only
<ComradeHaz`> OK, looks like I am slowly behinning to understand!
<ComradeHaz`> So, once the client is booted, is there any appreciable resource requirements on the 'server'?
<Gibby> just network
<ComradeHaz`> Oh?
<ComradeHaz`> Mythweb also blank page from localhost
<Gibby> did you run the mythbackend setup?
<ComradeHaz`> Ah, possibly not
<ComradeHaz`> gah, odd.
<ComradeHaz`> Terminal show no hostname now and there's no bash completion :/
<ComradeHaz`> Oh. Not running bash!
<ComradeHaz`> wtf :D
<ComradeHaz`> gah
<Gibby> who are you logged in as?
<ComradeHaz`> It has created and booted into user account 'mythtv' but that has no password (that I know of) set and it won't let me su to the account I created when I set up the machine
<Gibby> ahh opps, there is no shell for mythtv by default
<ComradeHaz`> Ah
<ComradeHaz`> OK, in. (as me)
<ComradeHaz`> well, maybe noty a bad thing
<ComradeHaz`> what is mythtv's password set as?
<ComradeHaz`> Something random?
<ComradeHaz`> Or shiuld I change it?
<Gibby> idk
<ComradeHaz`> How do I run the backend conf then?
<Gibby> go to system/administration
<Gibby> MythTV Backend Setup
<ComradeHaz`> Hmm
<ComradeHaz`> I appear to have broken something
<ComradeHaz`> It won't boot properly
<ComradeHaz`> hmm, "Could not reliably determine fully qualified domain name"
<Gibby> uhhhh
<Gibby> go fix the image
<ComradeHaz`> Meh, it booted ion second attempt
<ComradeHaz`> but hostname wasn't saved :/
<ComradeHaz`> Hmm. can't see backend
<ComradeHaz`> Beginning to wonder if it's installed.
<Gibby> run the mythbackend steup
<ComradeHaz`> there is no mythbacked setup
<Gibby> hmmmm
<ComradeHaz`> Gah
<Gibby> did yo uinstall it on the image?
<ComradeHaz`> install it on? No.
<ComradeHaz`> It's OK, can install it now I guess
<ComradeHaz`> but things fdon't feel right
<Gibby> yes install it now
<ComradeHaz`> no bash completion and this bloody hostname not working make it feel all broken
<Gibby> what is output of cat /etc/passwd|grep mythtv on the network booted client?
<ComradeHaz`> Uh, biab dude. Dinner.
<ComradeHaz`> Gah, backend setup has got stuck at 'deleting UPnP client' :/
<ComradeHaz`> [19:39:43] <Gibby> what is output of cat /etc/passwd|grep mythtv on the network booted client? <---- mythtv:x103:105::/home/mythtv:/bin/sh
<ComradeHaz`> *x:103:
<ComradeHaz`> MythTV Setup terminal is just a list of errors
<ComradeHaz`> FFS
<ComradeHaz`> wtf is wrong with this bloody thing?! :?
 * ComradeHaz` is starting to get annoyed
<ComradeHaz`> Grr. It seems to be having trouble committing any changes
<ComradeHaz`> So if I change things in control centre and then press apply, it just hangs until I kill the control centre window
<ComradeHaz`> needless to say when I go back to control centre teh changes remain uncommitted.
<Gibby> hmm sounds like the install  got correupt
<ComradeHaz`> It's thoughroughly pissed me off to be honest.
<ComradeHaz`> I have far too much to do for this to take up this much time to configure.
<Gibby> rebuild the image, then boot the client and do all the installs from it
<ComradeHaz`> So what do I do again?
<ComradeHaz`> Do I need to delete teh current image?
<Gibby> yes
<ComradeHaz`> so rm -r /opt/ltsp/i386/* ?
<Gibby> yep
<Gibby> gotta run to computer store, bbl
<Gibby_afk> lspci should list my PCI tunder card right?
<tgm4883> Gibby_afk, yes
<Gibby> hmm, errr, i have a server with a PCI slot, add a 3 PCI riser card to it, from that I added a 4 port sata card and a HVR-1600, lspci sees the new sata card but not the tv tuner card and the computer does not see the 2 new hard drives plugged into the sata card
<Gibby> hmm, errr, i have a server with a PCI slot, add a 3 PCI riser card to it, from that I added a 4 port sata card and a HVR-1600, lspci sees the new sata card but not the tv tuner card and the computer does not see the 2 new hard drives plugged into the sata card
<Gibby> sorry
<Gibby> Disk utility sees the new sata card too
<ComradeHaz`> Gibby, changes are not being saved :/
<ComradeHaz`> just rebuilt the image
<ComradeHaz`> exactly as it was before.
<Gibby> check /var/cache/mythbuntu-diskless/overlay
<ComradeHaz`> file exists
<Gibby> are there other stuff in there
<ComradeHaz`> there is stuff in there, sure
<ComradeHaz`> I deleted it all and it's been recreated
<ComradeHaz`> but when I make changes on teh client, the files in there do not get updated
<Gibby> hmmm
<ComradeHaz`> Could it be a simple permissions issue?
<ComradeHaz`> all files in overlay are owned and created by root
<ComradeHaz`> is that correct?
<Gibby> i think so
<ComradeHaz`> Wtf
<ComradeHaz`> OK
<ComradeHaz`> So, just changed the hostname on the client
<Gibby> errr my PCI problem is erking me too
<ComradeHaz`> it changed immediately in cache
<ComradeHaz`> rebooted
<ComradeHaz`> as soon as it got to the Mythbuntu logo, it got changed back!
<ComradeHaz`> http://us.generation-nt.com/bug-406366-ltsp-build-client-hostname-breaks-automatic-hostname-configuration-help-167002581.html
<Zinn> [us.generation-nt.com] Bug#406366: ltsp-build-client: /etc/hostname breaks automatic hostname configuration, help, FAQ, forums, question, answer, advice, opinion and howto for Windows, Linux and Mac OS X
<ComradeHaz`> is this anything to do with it?
<ComradeHaz`> Wish I could help you  :/
 * ComradeHaz` is becoming very annoyed with this not working
<Gibby> damn think both my drives are DOA
<Zinn> Gibby: Please watch your language.
<ComradeHaz`> damn?!
<Zinn> ComradeHaz`: Please watch your language.
<ComradeHaz`> ROFL
<Gibby> how do i tell if myth can see my tuner card?
<ComradeHaz`> se
<Gibby> se?
<fluvvell> gibby: mythtv backend setup will show your cards
<Gibby> fluvvell: correct but I go to Capture Cards/New capture card/ then what? I don't know which card I am supposed to choose
<fluvvell> gibby: how many cards have you got installed ?
<Gibby> 1
<Gibby> a HVR-1600
<fluvvell> gibby: remind me, is that a DVT card ? or DVB ?
<Gibby> no clue
<fluvvell> gibby: VHF or Sattelite dish ?
<Gibby> both i think
<fluvvell> gibby: Possibly the hybrid. I've got an HVR4000 currently not installed, the hybrid stuff was making my life too difficult
<Gibby> hmm ok, i gotta go, will try later thanks
<fluvvell> gibby_afk: for when you get back, its still likely to be /dev/dvb/adaptor0/frontend0   or frontend1.  It may show two tuners, one you have to set up with DVB support the other for DVT. The DVB is likely to be CX8800 or something, cant remember the other. But you can only have one tuner working at a time on a hybrid.
<ComradeHaz`> So, has anyone got any idea what is causing my host woes with mythbuntu-diskless?
<ComradeHaz`> it even shows what it receives from the dhcp server and then promptly ignores it.
<ComradeHaz`> Gibby, it seems I need to manually setup all the backend stuff when using net-boot
<ComradeHaz`> think I might just use my hdd install for now :/
<ComradeHaz`> For a while at least.
 * ComradeHaz` gives up and goes to bed
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-31
<alaskaposer> is this the right place to ask about hardware reccomendations for 10?
<hugolp> hi, I installed mythweb and asked it to redirect the root directory to mythweb
<hugolp> I want to undo that
<hugolp> anyone can tell me where in the apache configuration is that?
<PelleRavn> Hey dudes
<PelleRavn> I know you maybe get this question alot, but when I install Mythbuntu it asks for a username and password, and I just can't find it anywhere on the net. Tried every combination I could come up with
<tgm4883> PelleRavn, what do you mean? In the LiveCD?
<PelleRavn> Well. No. I select "Install Mythbuntu", but it looks like it's booting up as a LiveCD.
<tgm4883> yea it is
<PelleRavn> Okay. Do you know what the username and password is for the LiveCD then?
<tgm4883> PelleRavn, there isn't one
<PelleRavn> well, blank username and password doesn't work
<tgm4883> try ubuntu?
<PelleRavn> Mythbuntu should work, why would they even make it if it doesn't work anyway?
 * tgm4883 sighs
<tgm4883> I meant try "ubuntu" as a username
<PelleRavn> Ohh :P
<PelleRavn> Tried that aswell
<PelleRavn> doesn't work
<PelleRavn> alså mythbuntu, mythtv
<PelleRavn> also*
<PelleRavn> and roor
<PelleRavn> root*
<PelleRavn> and mythbuntu
<tgm4883> sounds more like the live session is dieing and kicking you back to the login screen
<tgm4883> did you try safe graphics mode?
<PelleRavn> It gives me a "authentication failed" answer everytime..
<PelleRavn> No I didn't
<PelleRavn> Where do I select that?
<tgm4883> I think that is selectable from the boot menu
<PelleRavn> I'll try. one sec
<PelleRavn> In F4 menu (Modes) there's only "Normal", "Use driver update disc" and "OEM Install"
<ComradeHaz`> Hey guys.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-01
<ComradeHaz`> I just used the screen size wizard to adjust my screen as it didn't seem to be fitting quite correctly even though the resolution was correct, but it's gone mad
<ComradeHaz`> it's somehow reduced the size of teh picture while maintaining the original resolution but eac time I try to adjust it, even if I move the arrows outrside the new small picture it gets smaller and smaller
<ComradeHaz`> and I cnnot set the display area back to the full 'native resolution' of my projector
<ComradeHaz`> How do I clear the screen size settings?!
 * ComradeHaz` spanks Gibby
<Gibby> ouch, uhhh don't know on that 1 buddy
<Gibby> check the mythtv-users channel
<ComradeHaz`> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1310498 answered my question
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [SOLVED] Screen Appearance Wizard - missing reset option in 9.10 - Ubuntu Forums
<ComradeHaz`> all I needed to do was adjust overscan to max on my projector
<ComradeHaz`> Is it a known bug that brackets (square or round) cause a filename to be truncated at the point of said bracket in myth frontend?
<ComradeHaz`> Anyone around?
<ComradeHaz`> mythfrontend crashes everytime I try to update the database (ie scan for changes). Really need some help. I have just reloaded a load of files given the above bug about brackets and it seems to have upset it greatly
<ComradeHaz`> *renamed a load of files
<ComradeHaz`> OK, si I am going to have to give up and go to bed, but if someone can please tell me how I can fix this I would appreciate it. Essentially can play no videos on my box and it's only the first night! Not the best stability!
<fluvvell> ComradeHaz, have you done a repair on your database?
<ComradeHaz`> fluvvell, don't think so, how do I do that/
<ComradeHaz`> hmm, trying to accessphpmyadmin fails....
<ComradeHaz`> it seems it's installed though afaict...
<Chaorain> Hey all, I'm haveing a problem, I don't have any audio on wmv files, help?
<Chaorain> btw this is the video I'm trying to view
<Chaorain> http://www.accursedfarms.com/movies/fm/fm29/
<Zinn> [www.accursedfarms.com] Accursed Farms » Freeman’s Mind: Episode 29
<tgm4883> Chaorain, sounds like you need to install the codec for it
<Chaorain> thats a cool bot feature
<Chaorain> ok, how do I find which codec I need, BTW it plays fine with VLC
<tgm4883> hmm
<Chaorain> and I get audio for all my other files
<tgm4883> you probably need w32codecs from the medibuntu repo
<tgm4883> I would think that the w32codecs package would cover it
<rhpot1991> or stop using silly formats
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, do you watch hulu?
<rhpot1991> nope
<rhpot1991> evil flash
<tgm4883> dang, couldn't catch you in that
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: gonna be tough to catch me with anything along the lines of that
<Chaorain> oh how do I add mediabuntu?
 * rhpot1991 doesn't even use mp3 anymore
<hugolp> Chaorain: http://medibuntu.org/
<Zinn> [medibuntu.org] Medibuntu :: Multimedia, Entertainment & Distractions In Ubuntu
<Chaorain> ah found it
<tgm4883> well i hope so, it lit up bright red
<fluvvell> ComradeHaz, if you have mythweb installed, its easy to do a database repair, there is an option in the system/tools menu. If not, you could install it. Or use phpmyadmin
<hugolp> tgm4883:  btw, I got that solved, now the root does not point to mythweb
<hugolp> but I dont really know how it happened
<hugolp> yesterday it was not working, this morning (without restarting apache) it worked
<hugolp> its very weird
<tgm4883> odd
<hugolp> but I have been reading apache docs and now I know how the redirect is done
<hugolp> using virtualhost
<ComradeHaz`> Thanks fluvvell, nothing I triedwould make it see the changes and many times it caused frontend to die.
<ComradeHaz`> Eventually though I just moved the files in question out of the videos directory, rescanned, popped them back, scanned again, and there they were
<ComradeHaz`> all correctly named.
<ComradeHaz`> Odd.
<ComradeHaz`> Anyway, new problem found. If I try to fastforward faster than 3 times the playback crashes and drops me back to the video selection menu. Any clues on how to fix that?
<fluvvell> ComradeHaz, I know the answer, give me half an hour and I'll get back to you
<ComradeHaz`> Awesome, cheers :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-02
 * ComradeHaz` tentatively pokes fluvvell
<fluvvell>  ComradeHaz`, you need to find a script that rebuilds the seek table. The earlier versions are a bit hazy but the one in ubuntu 10.04 works a treat. In fact its just mythcommflag, with  something like "mythcommflag --file 2036_20100616203000.mpg --rebuild  "  Be careful to be in the correct recording directory at the time
<ComradeHaz`> Uh, this isn't on a recording. This is on DVD images, flv's etc
<ComradeHaz`> not flv
<ComradeHaz`> mp4
<fluvvell> mp4's ? how did you get them in?
<ComradeHaz`> they are essentially downloads.
<fluvvell> sorry, just read a earlier post...
<ComradeHaz`> get_iplayer, if you want to fo a quick google.
<fluvvell> for the mpeg files that are recorded, there is a seek table produced so that when fast forwarding etc the player can line up at the first frame of an mpegged recording.
<fluvvell> Maybe its similar for downloads of mp4s?
<fluvvell> Or maybe you have to select a different player to play back your downloads.
<fluvvell> vlc maybe?
<ComradeHaz`> maybe. I'll try, but what do you mean by saying make sure I'm in the correct directory?
<fluvvell> well that was in relation to recordings
<ComradeHaz`> Oh? I can select different players?
<fluvvell> Yep, in the mythtv setup, possibly the front end settings.
<fluvvell> there is the built in player, but I've used vlc as an alternative player. You can pass parameters to hide the menus etc.
<ComradeHaz`> Right, I'll try tomrrow now. Someone's watching tv now
<fluvvell> Cheers, gotta run as well.
<ComradeHaz`> OK, mind if I poke you if I get stuck?
<fluvvell> but its midday here so..  Oh thats fine. I'll be in and out.
<ComradeHaz`> Sure, thanks.
<ComradeHaz`> Heheh
<ComradeHaz`> nearly 1am here!
<fluvvell> whats your timezone?
<ComradeHaz`> Night night!
<fluvvell> Oh ok
<ComradeHaz`> UK
<fluvvell> ha ha yes. Get some sleep!
<ComradeHaz`> Cheers bud, laters!
<fluvvell> NZ here!
<ComradeHaz`> OOoh
<ComradeHaz`> Where abouts?
<fluvvell> Dunedin
<ComradeHaz`> My ex moved there!
<fluvvell> ha ha small world eh.
<ComradeHaz`> Aye.
<ComradeHaz`> Fun! Right, off! See ya!
<fluvvell> yep bye
<fluvvell> what does   Received a remote 'Clear Cache' request  5 times before the client crashes mean ?
<qwebirc18083> I need to set a preset channel to 60 and when I do in input connections and launch live tv it is just static
<tgm4883> is channel 60 just static?
<qwebirc18083> yes
<tgm4883> so... it's working then?
<qwebirc18083> no there is no pictue
<tgm4883> you just told me that channel 60 is static. Mythtv doesn't make a picture from nothing
<qwebirc18083> the picture is just static no picture sorry
<qwebirc18083> i preset the channel in the input connections to 60
<tgm4883> so channel 60 is suppose to have a picture on it?
<qwebirc18083> yes
<tgm4883> what tuner?
<qwebirc18083> wintv pvr-150
<tgm4883> what input are you using?
<qwebirc18083> tuner 1
<tgm4883> how do you have your cable hooked up in the back?
<tgm4883> via coax, or composite?
<tgm4883> or svideo
<qwebirc18083> via coax
<tgm4883> Did you scan for channels?
<qwebirc18083> i tried but the scan failed
<tgm4883> ok, any error messages?
<qwebirc18083> i can create a channel 60 in the channel editor then it will work but, if a channel is cahngne it loses my signal again
<tgm4883> do you have a cable box?
<qwebirc18083> dish network box yes
<tgm4883> ok, do you have a channel changing script?
<qwebirc18083> channel scan said failed to find any channels
<tgm4883> well yea, thats because your tuner will only see one channel
<tgm4883> you need to change the channel on the directv box via ir blasting or serial cable
<qwebirc18083> no
<tgm4883> no?
<qwebirc18083> no
<tgm4883> why not?
<tgm4883> that wasn't exactly a question
<qwebirc18083> because my mythtv server is in the other room and I dont have a uhf blaster
<rhpot1991> it doesn't automagically work
<tgm4883> so.... you want to use magic then?
<rhpot1991> you need to control the box somehow
<qwebirc18083> no  I need to preset the channel to 60 in mythtv
<tgm4883> qwebirc18083, ok, you do that in mythtv-setup
<tgm4883> where you did it before
<qwebirc18083> i did but, it doesn't work
<rhpot1991> I'm pretty sure that is gonna default to 3 or 4
<rhpot1991> and you'd use it just like a VCR
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, yea, I'm not sure why it's at 60 either
<tgm4883> qwebirc18083, have you tried 3 or 4?
<rhpot1991> it doesn't work like random cable
<tgm4883> qwebirc18083, why 60?
<rhpot1991> he needs to blast the receiver
<rhpot1991> or usb it or something
<qwebirc18083> dish network set it to 60 by default on the box and I cant change it to 4 or 3
<tgm4883> thats odd
<rhpot1991> that doesn't sound right
<tgm4883> qwebirc18083, so if you hook the coax up to a TV from the dish network box, you have to go to channel 60 to see anything?
<rhpot1991> what model number receiver?
<qwebirc18083> this has work before on the last version of mythtv because I have done before and it has worked
<qwebirc18083> vip722
<rhpot1991> qwebirc18083: so go into mythtv-setup and make sure you are using the coax input and its preset to channel 60?
<qwebirc18083> i have done this several times and change to different channels still doesn't work
<qwebirc18083> is there a way to just the frequency of the channel in mythtv
<rhpot1991> qwebirc18083: so what channel is it starting at then?
<qwebirc18083> the is starting on 73
<rhpot1991> check your channels in mythtv-setup, I suspect that you may only have 73 in there
<qwebirc18083> have all my channels from scheduledirect
<qwebirc18083> well thank you need to go
<tgm4883> <qwebirc18083> have all my channels from scheduledirect
<tgm4883> theres your problem
 * tgm4883 sighs
<assco> how can i finetune my channels in mythtv? i've got a couple of channels with a "dotted-line"-type white line above th picture.
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: no idea how thats gonna work without him blasting though
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, it's not
<tgm4883> assco, you can fine tune the channels in the channel editor (in mythtv-setup)
<tgm4883> AFAIK, there isn't a way anymore to do it from livetv. If there was, it would probably be under the M key
<rhpot1991> sounds like a lack of overscan issue
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-03
<dummkauf> Ok, I just downloaded the latest version of mythbuntu and am installing it on my media PC with an Nvidia GEFORCE 7300 video card.  I have had previous versions of mythbuntu working on this same hardware, but as soon as the installer loads, it shows everything but it just keeps scrolling by on the TV.
<dummkauf> Is there a text based installer that would atleast get me to a command prompt where I could load the proprietary nvidia driver?
<dummkauf> also, the connection out to the TV is over the S-video cable
<dummkauf> any help would be greatly appreciated
<Shadow__X> dummkauf: did you try another connection maybe vga or dvi
<dummkauf> Shadow_X:  not yet, will be lugging the box downstairs to a monitor in a bit.  I'm just a bit baffled as every version prior to 10 I've done the whole install and setup on this box over s-video
<Shadow__X> maybe the drivers for the 7300 have been moved to legacy and its causing issues? i really dont know
<dummkauf> hmmm.....if I were to load an older version and then upgrade with the update manager, that wouldn't replace the working driver would it?
<dummkauf> pretty sure I still have some old CD's around here somewhere
<Shadow__X> try connecting it to a monitor first
<dummkauf> will do
<baalsgate> hello anyone alive here?
<baalsgate> !help debug mythtv-setup
<Zinn> !help debug mythtv-setup For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<baalsgate> i am having a problem with mythtv-setup after upgrading to the lattest mythtv and ubuntu distro , the database is working have read 500 million web pages with no luck , just will not go into the setup the dialog box opens says a few things and closes then asks to run mythfilldatabase
<baalsgate> I have reset the mythtv mysql password and still no luck , not sure what is causing it to bom out but is there any way to stop that dialog box from closing as it seems to havedebugging info in it
<baalsgate> is there any point to looking for support in this channel ?
<baalsgate> any info available on why I might be having an error in frontend like "Failed to query buttonlist state: selectactive "
<rileyp> lirc does not respond to irexec commands until after I close mythtv
<rileyp> It works sometimes but not always
<baalsgate> anyone seen  "Failed to query buttonlist state: selectactive "
<baalsgate> this is a great resource for wasting time
<rileyp> lirc does not respond to irexec commands until after I close mythtv
<tgm4883> baalsgate, snide remarks won't get you far. You ask questions at 2:00 AM and expect answers right away? I doubt that will happen
<tgm4883> you might try the forums as well
<baalsgate> i asked a question 6hrs ago
<tgm4883> yea, 6 hours ago was 1:00 AM for me
<rileyp> its midnight in au ;D
<baalsgate> 2am is subjective ??? its just midnight here in australia
<rileyp> getting sleepy
<tgm4883> rileyp, baalsgate as much as I try not to sound like the internet revolves around the US, a majority of the users here are from the US
<baalsgate> yes very
<rileyp> tgm I agree
<tgm4883> I suggest you go to the forums and ask there. There are more people on the forums and you don't have to wait around for an answer
<tgm4883> baalsgate, as for your error, I haven't seen it, but what theme are you using?
<tgm4883> that looks like a theme error
<tgm4883> I'd try another theme perhaps
<tgm4883> anyway, off to work
<baalsgate> i have changed to different themes still get same problem
<baalsgate> anyways im off too sleep i will try a forum thanks
<tracy69> hi i want to ask what usb satellite card i could buy in pc world uk that willl work in ubuntu ?
<piper69> howdy folks
<piper69> can someone please take a look at my logs and tell me what is wrong...my mythbuntu keep freezing randomly http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/sRYrJdny
<qwebirc14869> hi
<qwebirc14869> anyone can point me to a wiki for mythbuntu with ccam client please  ..
<tgm4883> wow
<tgm4883> you ask about a forbidden topic
<tgm4883> and wait 4 minutes before leaving
<tgm4883> obviously you have standards
<zuixro> Hey I just installed a kernel update, and Mythbuntu is taking 15 minutes to reboot. Has anyone else had this problem?
<tgm4883> zuixro, I haven't seen that happen
<tgm4883> you just did that today?
<tgm4883> Is it scanning the disk perhsps
<zuixro> I dunno, I'm about to just do a hard shutdown.
<zuixro> Mythbackend crashed, and I couldn't get it to come back, so I rebooted, and it's just been spinning in the loading screen for 15 minutes
<zuixro> Ok, I powered off, powered back on and it came up immediately, must have just been a fluke or something.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-04
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: clearly people need to answer immediately
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, clearly we need to have this channel fully staffed
<Shadow__X> all for free
<tgm4883> we should probably all have been staring at the channel waiting patiently for him to arrive and grace us with his question
<Shadow__X> :)
<zuixro> Does anyone know how I could get MythTV to record shows to one storage group, then move them to another after transcoding? I've been recording shows to a NAS, but I've had some problems with bottlenecking. I thought you could set a transcoder to output to a storage group, but I couldn't find that option.
<qwebirc78996> hi@all sombody speak german?
<qwebirc78996> technisat skystar usb plus work with mythbuntu?
<qwebirc78996> habe eine alte technisat skystar usb plus und wuerde sie gerne mit mythbuntu laufen lassen, meine erste versuche wahren nicht so gut :(
<dustin_> I am having trouble configuring my IR controller, I cant remember how to display the device in list, but I am wondering if there is a template I can use after I get the device "recognised" so that I can bind the keys to my liking
<mofu> My sound is not working in non-Myth applications, any suggestions on where check first?
<mofu> Sound is fine in Myth, using SPDIF
<Azelphur> does anyone know how to make lirc send certain buttons for certain applications? I'm setting up MythGame with emulators and need to set back on the remote to Escape to exit the emulator :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-05
<dustin_> ok I just installed and "configured" mythbuntu frontend now it crashes and I cant watch any video at all on my computer
<dustin_> before I started playing with it I was getting message about not having a backend
<dustin_> if anyone is on I am sure there is something simple here that I am overlooking I am just not familiar with the settings
<henkpoley> Is there a way to disable that a frontend can override a recording from happening when using LiveTV?
<Toast> Hi, I've got a mythbuntu install on a new machine, but can't get any sound from anything. The sound device seems to be recognised, but that's as far as I can get. Any suggestions / tips would be welcome. Thanks.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-29
<ahhughez> hey hey. Just installed mythbuntu for the first time :) Just trying to get hdmi audio out (nvidia gt520 card)... any help/advice would be great.... I got no idea.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-30
<rhpot1991> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<westlock> Anyone know where LinuxMCE stores it's mythfrontend log?
<rhpot1991> westlock: not really the right place to ask that
<rhpot1991> check /var/log/mythtv though
<dekarl> or try: locate mythfrontend.log
<tgm4883> westlock, i'm hoping you asked in #linuxmce
<tgm4883> since we don't have anything to do with that
<westlock> Did too.  Still no luck watching tv on my setup.
<Shadow__X> westlock: afaik linuxmce uses an extremely out of date version of mythtv and because of this you will not benefit from the bug fixes or new features
<ernstp> How's mythtv 0.25 these days?
<tgm4883> developing
<ernstp> still rough edges?
<ernstp> it's tricky to try a new release, with the schema changes etc...
<tgm4883> ernstp, it's not too tricky
<tgm4883> either A) own a set of test hardware, or B) Backup your DB
<ernstp> tgm4883, right, a db backup isn't a big deal
<ernstp> should find time to try 0.25 soon
<tgm4883> for the record, I don't run it
<ernstp> does anyone? :-)
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> I don't keep track of who runs what
 * tgm4883 is not big brother
<rhpot1991> not I
<rhpot1991> I may install it on a test box so I can scan for CCI flags with my prime though
<rhpot1991> personally I prefer to stay at stable until just before release
<rhpot1991> ernstp: you could prob find some people in #mythtv-users
<ernstp> thanks
<likwid--_> you got a prime??
<likwid--_> its in my wishlist once it they freeflowing orders out
<likwid--_> hows your setup with it so far?
<likwid--_> and, more importantly i suppose, how's your cable companies cooperation been with activating a cable card?
<mrand> likwid--_: there are discussions on mythtv-users mailing list... a few comcast customers have been pleasently surprised.
<mrand> there are a few manual steps that you have to take, especially with 0.24.1 that are also discussed there.
<qwebirc76614> I'm having trouble with mythbuntu 11.04 and HDMI audio. Is this something the mythbuntu community should help with, or should I ask for help on Ubuntu forums (does mythbuntu use the same kernel, alsa, pulse as Ubuntu?)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-31
<dekarl> How about /etc/init/mythtv-backend waiting for net-device-up eth0?
<dekarl> when waiting for the loopback device the static ip is up 5 seconds to late to allow the backend to bind to it... (doesn't matter if ifts static dhcp or static manual configuration)
<dekarl> tgm4883: I've just verified that waiting for "net-device-up IFACE=eth0" instead of "IFACE=lo" fixes my issues with a dud backend after a system restart.
<mrand> qwebirc76614: It's been long enough that I don't remember the steps I had to take.  There were a few, but they were not difficult to figure out.  make sure you have ALSA >= 1.0.24.  There is a ppa if you don't.  Check that alsamixer is unmuted for your device.
<tgm4883> So I apparently lost the email from whoever was going to help me with mythbuntu-bare once it got into 11.10. If you were planning on helping me with that please send me a quick email
<dekarl> tgm4883: What do you think about letting the backend start after the network?
<tgm4883> dekarl, it should do that already?
<dekarl> no :( it's waiting for loopback being setup which is 5-10 seconds before eth0 gets up and configured...
<dekarl> the master backend can't bind it's ip that way. binding * would work though
<tgm4883> dekarl, I thought we waited for networking to finish loading?
<tgm4883> superm1, ^
<superm1> hm
<rhpot1991> I thought it waits for network
<superm1> how about instead telling the backend to bind to the new interface as it comes up?
<superm1> i thought it did wait thus far though too
<dekarl> I'm talking about an up to date 11.04 installation using that upstart and NetworkManager
<dekarl> the start script explicitly waits for IFACE=lo
<rhpot1991> no he is right
<rhpot1991> <dekarl> the start script explicitly waits for IFACE=lo
<rhpot1991> grrr
<rhpot1991> start on (local-filesystems and net-device-up IFACE=lo and started udev-finish)
<superm1> but if we don't make that IFACE=lo what happens if they have a wireless card that doesn't associate?
<tgm4883> what it we waited for networking instead of net-device-up
<rhpot1991> can't we do something like start on started networking?
<tgm4883> networking-finish or something
<dekarl> superm1, that's a good question.
<superm1> i think it's going to require some additional investigation and or recomendations from upstart folk
<rhpot1991> I have start on started networking in a script on my server, but I'm also not convinced it works
<tgm4883> superm1, from the cookbook
<tgm4883> start on (starting network-interface
<tgm4883>           or starting network-manager
<tgm4883>           or starting networking)
<rhpot1991> tgm4883 wins
<superm1>  i don't believe that will win
<superm1> because network-manager starting doesn't mean the interface is up
<tgm4883> i'm assuming we could also do something like "finished networking"
<superm1> what if network-manager comes up first?
<tgm4883> superm1, well that was an example, couldn't we do "finished network-interface"
<superm1> i'm not sure
<superm1> i don't believe i've seen any other jobs doing that
<tgm4883> so we are pioneers!
<superm1> haha,
<tgm4883> I can test that a little later, but I need to eat lunch first
<tgm4883> or I'll get grouchy
<dekarl> me, my significant other didn't opt in for pioneering upstart and networkmanager ;)
 * tgm4883 lunch
<mrand> Might get even more interesting if there is more than one network.
<mrand> And the one that myth cares about isn't the one that comes up.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-09-01
<Gibby> any1 using mdd 0.5.0 on a FE on 10.04 with .24x?
<qwebirc16684> Okay - first things first - but thanks in advance... and I have never IRC'd before so... go slow.  But I think I have a simple question I can't seem to find the answer to.  I have installed mythbuntu 11.04.  I was wondering if there is a guest login/pwd for samba so I can stream some recorded video on boxee on my win 7 rig in the family room?
<qwebirc16684>  
<qwebirc16684> \\
<bmcgough> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<stevieman> is there a Gui network manager in Mythbuntu? I can't seem to find one
<bmcgough> I have an image corruption problem on Mythbuntu 11.10 and a WinTV 1250 PCI card (14f1:8852, cx23885 driver). Where should I file a bug? The image corruption is on OTA ATSC HD channels only and is purple vertical lines.
<mrand> bmcgough: does that channel work fine outside of MythTV?
<bmcgough> Like xawtv? I should try that...
<mrand> Or even just cat /dev/video_whatever.  vlc can also open streaming devices like that.
<bmcgough> Whoa, vlc is kick-ass! Yes, channels are playing fine in VLC (took me a minute to make a channels file). SD digital (ATSC) channels play OK in mythtv, just HD ones are corrupt in the same way.
<Zinn> bmcgough: Please watch your language.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-09-02
<Korny1> Quick question,  I'm using the mythbuntu theme in mythtv and when playing back video(both live tv and movies) I am seeing a black and grey horizontal line on the bottom, anyone have any clue what it is
<Korny1> Its not present during the any of the menus or any other themes
<bmcgough> OK, I am still getting corruption using "CPU+" but not if I use VDPAU (doesn't keep up) or 'normal' or 'high quality,' which both work fine.
<bumblebeebat> Hey Guys, I am in the process of setting up my harmony remote with mythbuntu. It is quite involved. It could be very easy if a harmony option was added to mythbuntu, mythtv jump points were auto setup, and a corresponding profiles was made with logitech (with appropriate soft buttons). I was wondering if there would be any interest in adding harmony remote support into the control center.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-09-03
<AERecords> hey all
<AERecords> By any chance is anyone any good at custom EPG creation?
<troldrik> my remote doesn't work on natty, and 10.10 I believe. MCE remote + receiver, it works on windows, so it's the lirc setup.
<troldrik> chose mce in debconf dialog, irw doesn't show ANY received input at all.
<troldrik> hmmm have to kill this new fangled in kernel ir subsystem.
<ali1234> i rebooted my mythtv backend today, and now i get access denied on the mysql database
<ali1234> hmm never mind i was looking at the wrong end of the log
<ed_money> trying to install mythbuntu on an older desktop, from CD. I keep getting '(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system' errors. What more info do I need to provide to diagnose a solution?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-09-04
<Ohkie> is anyone able to help me with a ndiswrapper/wireless issue?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-27
<riddlebox> Hello is anyone around?
<riddlebox> I am using a pvr-150 with the 12.04 version of mythbuntu, I have audio, but my video is kind of scrambled, is there anything I can do to clear it up?
<yunosh> is there any changelog for the mythbuntu theme, besides the commit list in github?
<tgm4883> no
<FabriceMG> tgm4883, good job for the update theme
<yunosh> too bad. you have done been a bunch of surprising improvements lately, and i'd love to discover more of those. it's hard to track the commit per release though, especially if the merges to the fixes branch don't contain any details
<yunosh> but i fully agree with FabriceMG
<FabriceMG> i like the new program grid, it's more clean
<tgm4883> yunosh, what is currently happening, is things get pushed to master, then a merge to 0.25 and 0.26 takes place
<tgm4883> there is no extra merges, and nothing left out
<tgm4883> eventually, when 0.26 gets released, there probably won't be any more updates to the 0.25 branch
<yunosh> yes, i noticed. i just checked the master commits, but those aren't very helpful in finding changes either
<tgm4883> yunosh, should be OK, what exactly would you want?
<superm1> tgm4883: did you actually make a 0.26 branch already for the theme then too?
<yunosh> well, your commit messages are like "Applied patch 4 from Yeechan". they don't really describe *what* those patches change
<tgm4883> superm1, yes
<superm1> or are you meaning master == 0.26?
<tgm4883> yunosh, not anymore
<superm1> oh rlly?
<tgm4883> yunosh, now it should say what changed
<tgm4883> superm1, yea there is a 0.26 theme branch
<superm1> i just checked with beirdo and they're not planning on making fixes/0.26 until 0.26 is declared gold
<superm1> for mythtv and mythweb and friends
<tgm4883> superm1, themes aren't included in that?
<superm1> yeah each can move at their own pace
<superm1> but i'm not sure the right version will get pulled into the master/0.26 binary build if one is ahead of the other
<yunosh> indeed, the last 4 commits are more descriptive
<tgm4883> superm1, it shows up in the theme downloader
<yunosh> what i *actually* want, is the downloader to display some changelog, but that's a different story
<superm1> tgm4883: hmm but what about the one used in the source build?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<superm1> i'm just worried that it will get ahead of the fixes/0.26 if master is used in the source build
<tgm4883> I assume it just pulls it from the branch
<superm1> it might be a non-starter, lets check what the script does
<superm1> https://github.com/MythTV/packaging/blob/master/deb/debian/mythtv.make
<Zinn> [github.com] packaging/deb/debian/mythtv.make at master · MythTV/packaging · GitHub
<superm1> looks like it's not going to be a problem
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> it only uses master if fixes/0.$(GIT_MAJOR_RELEASE) doesn't exist
<superm1> yunosh: tgm4883: should we maybe come up with a way to show commits in debian/changelog for the theme like we do for mythtv commits?
<superm1> i'm not sure if that's of much value since it's all going to be in github anyway
<tgm4883> I don't think it will help, yunosh wants them in the theme downloader, which I don't think is going to happen but wouldn't be something we add anyway
<yunosh> no, that's not that helpful. i'd rather see this in the theme metadata
<superm1> tgm4883: i upgraded to 0.26 but haven't looked at these changes to theme yet, sounds like i should be excited though
<tgm4883> superm1, yea there has been a lot of changes.
<DaveMorris> I don't suppose anyone knows of a UK version of http://atechfabrication.com/products/mass_storage.htm
<Zinn> [atechfabrication.com] Mass-Storage -Serial ATA drive enclosure
<DaveMorris> http://www.wesena.co.uk/product.php/11/3/ehdd is the closest I can find, but I would prefer not to use esata multiplexers
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-28
<Ankhwatcher> hi hi!
<Ankhwatcher> Is there a good way to get mythtv to quickly re-scan for tv channels?
<Ankhwatcher> I'm using satelite and the channels move around and dissapear every now and then
<Ankhwatcher> Where should I go to find out why I can't start mythexport? http://pastebin.com/whsLQQp0
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] [Bash] MythExport is not running - Pastebin.com
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-29
<riddlebox> hello, I have a pvr 150 and a hvr-1250 and I just installed mythtbuntu but I do not get a clear picture with my pvr150
<riddlebox> also my system sees the hvr-1250 as two tuners?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-30
<DGMurdockIII> hi
<DGMurdockIII> dose mythbuntu support the ati all in wonder hd
<DGMurdockIII> for tv or radio playback
<Shadow__X> when i try use the movies canned search the webpage just goes blank but if i used one that include the star ratings the search works
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-31
<Spectre338> I have a 12 TB raid array setup and am trying to use the mythbuntu live disk to install. It only shows 4 TB of the 12TB. When I select it and figure ill expand it later the install hangs and tells me it detected GPT but not the fake MSDOS partition.
<Spectre338> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Shadow__X> Spectre338: can we get some information of the array? is it hardware/software raid? did you partition it in windows etc
<Spectre338> Hardware RAID on a Gigabyte Z77-D3H, I have not booted it into windows
<Spectre338> RAID 5 on 6 3TB Seagate SATA drives
<Spectre338> My usable space is just under 14TB not the 12TB mentioned earlier **typo
<Shadow__X> Spectre338: what controller are you using
<Shadow__X> it sounds like you might be using the raid feature of the motherboard. If thats the case its actually software raid and you are better off using linux kernel raid and using mdadm to set it up
<Spectre338> useing Intel RAID controller H77
<Shadow__X> yeah thats actually software raid. For windows to even detect that you need to install a driver. Since you are trying to use software raid on the motherboard your best (only read) bet is to use linux raid
<Spectre338> using raid456 in the kernel?
<Shadow__X> when using the motherboards raid its really more like fake raid as its not hardware raid. Hardware raid is only when you use a card that has a dedicated cpu for xor operations
<Shadow__X> Spectre338:with linux raid the operation system will do the raid stuff for you
<Shadow__X> most operating systems can do software raid and linux raid in particular is really good and reliable
<Shadow__X> Spectre338: this would be an example of a hardware raid card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816151102
<Zinn> [www.newegg.com] Newegg.com - areca ARC-1213-4I PCI-Express 2.0 x8 Low Profile SATA / SAS 4-Port RAID Controller
<Shadow__X> notice on the details it lists a 800mhz raid on chip processor, 512mb ecc ram
<Shadow__X> also that it is ready for a battery backup module
<Spectre338> i see that
<Spectre338> my google-fu fails me. How do i set up a Linux RAID while in mythbuntu
<Spectre338> ?
<Spectre338> the ones ive found use mdadm is this what i should be using?
<Shadow__X> yeah, that is what i use and it has been solid. I have added drives,rebuilt the array and it has done fantastic
<Shadow__X> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mdadm
<Zinn> [en.wikipedia.org] mdadm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Shadow__X> that is one reasource but i am trying to find the best one
<Spectre338> This is one i found https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/RAID_setup#General_setup
<Zinn> [raid.wiki.kernel.org] RAID setup - Linux Raid Wiki
<Shadow__X> i would not do modprobe raid456 as i am fairly certain most kernels have that at this point
<Shadow__X> or at the very least i do not remember needing to do that
<Spectre338> I am new to this method. At work i use Dell H700 and PERC-6 RAID controlers. very diffrent animal
<Shadow__X> http://man-wiki.net/index.php/8:mdadm
<Zinn> [man-wiki.net] 8:mdadm - Linux Man Pages Manual Documentation for Linux / Solaris / UNIX / BSD
<Shadow__X> yes
<Spectre338> Is there any issue doing that in the "try mythbuntu before installing"?
<Shadow__X> no other than you needed to remember to add the drive to stab by uuid
<Shadow__X> it would appear that the dell h700 wiuth perc 6 is hardware raid btw
<Shadow__X> this should help http://www.ducea.com/2009/03/08/mdadm-cheat-sheet/
<Zinn> [www.ducea.com] N/A
<Spectre338> That was my point. Battery buckup and all
<Spectre338> roger that i will give it a shot thank you for you assistance
<Shadow__X> yup, also you do not need to install mdadm from a .deb its in the repo so install it from there
<Shadow__X> this also looks pretty good http://zackreed.me/articles/38-software-raid-5-in-debian-with-mdadm
<Zinn> [zackreed.me] #38 Software RAID 5 in Ubuntu/Debian with mdadm
<loganrun> can't get lirc to start with "service start lirc"
<loganrun> if I do ircd -H dev/input -d /dev/input/event14 -n
<loganrun> things seem to work I think, some of the howtos talk about hardware.conf but that doesn't seem to do anything so far
<Shadow__X> loganrun: its sudo service lirc restart or start
<loganrun> yeah. i just found some more info on the hardware.conf file, think that is where my issue may lie, I think I was missing some stuff
<loganrun> not sure what I actually need in it though since the simple command seemed to work
<loganrun> wonder if the arguments are defined someware
<Shadow__X> loganrun: do you have mythbuntu?
<loganrun> no
<Shadow__X> ok well either way you can install mythbuntu control center and it will take care of setting up your remote with lirc
<Shadow__X> also it includes mappings for a few remotes
<loganrun> hmm, o.k. If I can't get this working I'll give that  shot, I think I am about one line in the config file away, but who knows
<Shadow__X> loganrun: well, i mean its an app that takes care of setting all that up for you
<Shadow__X> key mapping lirc all of that
<Shadow__X> its just much easier to use mythbuntu control center also it can help with other settings too
<Shadow__X> plus mythbuntu devs provide a repo that will give you up to date builts of mythtv which makes life even easier
<loganrun> what app should I install apt-get mythbuntu_controlcenter?
<Shadow__X> mythbuntu-control-centre
<Shadow__X> if you are having trouble finding it you can use this http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Add to Ubuntu | Mythbuntu
<loganrun> I found it
<Shadow__X> i would also recommend using the auto builds
<Shadow__X> thats your best bet to keep up with bug fixes
<loganrun> yeah that looks pretty good, but currently I have my remote set up iw ir_keytables, and lircd is supposed to connect to that
<loganrun> not sure how I would migrate
<loganrun> my remote control will not be in any database per se
<Shadow__X> oh ok
<Shadow__X> then your best bet might be to fix the logs so it could just auto start. I should of asked what type of rmeote you were using
<loganrun> yeah basically I had a hauppage pvr remote then used those codes as the basis for the programmable remote and added a few more buttons,
<loganrun> but the mapping is now not too related to where it started
<Shadow__X> hmm so not like on of these http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MCE_Remote
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MCE Remote - MythTV Official Wiki
<Shadow__X> there is also this page http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Category:Remote_Controls
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Category:Remote Controls - MythTV Official Wiki
<loganrun> o.k. looks like /etc/init.d/lirc fails somewhere in the starting remote control dameon(S) section
<loganrun> but I don't know what that has to do with anything
<Shadow__X> if that fails that means somewhere in your config you have errors that stops lirc from running properly
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-09-01
<Guest68807> hey guys, is thtere a good "getting started" tutorial?
<johnf1911> please forgive this #mythtv-users cross post
<johnf1911> Yesterday I upgraded my ubuntu backend machine to 12.04
<johnf1911> I'm using a HD-PVR capture card, it's also used as an IR blaster
<johnf1911> I used to have the blaster working properly, now I'm getting errors
<johnf1911> here is a bit more detailed console output: http://pastie.org/4646875
<Zinn> [pastie.org] #4646875 - Pastie
<johnf1911> I'd welcome any suggestions on what I can do to get the transmitter to function properly
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-09-02
<qwebirc7074> I'm attempting to install Mythbuntu, and I think it did install successfully.  I'm attempting to boot it up for the first time after that and I'm getting stuck on a "Loading Operating System..." screen.
<FabriceMG> super1, it's possible to add number of DVB device up in mythtv-backend.conf before start the backend?
<qwebirc63365> hello, i moved my backend server to new hardware. i used the backup.pl and restore.pl, i then moved the storage harddrives to new machine, mounted in same location then added storage directories in backend-setup. Im have a few problems mythweb status page does not show correct storage available. the mythtv storage folders are set to full control to mythtv:mythtv.
<johnf1911> http://askubuntu.com/questions/183372/lirc-zilog-ir-transmission-no-longer-working-with-hd-pvr-on-12-04
<Zinn> [askubuntu.com] lirc - lirc_zilog IR transmission no longer working with HD-PVR on 12.04 - Ask Ubuntu
<johnf1911> I've moved my question to askubuntu
<qwebirc61863> I'm trying to install the latest release of Mythbuntu and I think it installed, but when I'm trying to boot for the first time after doing that I get stuck on a "Loading Operating System..." screen and I'm not sure what to try next.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-08-27
<DonkeyHotei> tgm4883: have you had a chance to review the source pkg?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-08-28
<DonkeyHotei> tgm4883: have you had a chance to review the source pkg?
<superm1> DonkeyHotei: just glanced through the packaging.  everything looks quite good with it
<superm1> is the intention that these drivers are also going into the kernel? or will be exclusively maintained at http://cetoncorp.com/infinitv_support/linux_drivers
<superm1> just to try to sort out the best place for this to live and how many releases it should live and such
<DonkeyHotei> superm1: probably the latter
<superm1> do you work for ceton or are you just a community guy doing the packaging?
<DonkeyHotei> i am just putting a dvr/pvr together and decided to get one of these cards and intend to use XBMCbuntu
<superm1> ah
<superm1> well that's really nice that you did the packaging and put so much effort into it then, thanks
<superm1> if ceton isn't committing to putting this in the kernel anytime soon, the most ideal solution would be to get this uploaded to debian and synced to ubuntu.  i think the packaging looks great so far
<DonkeyHotei> i agree
<DonkeyHotei> the mythtv wiki says to just sudo make install, but with the ubuntu kernel updates, i'd rather not
<DonkeyHotei> for now, though, the mythbuntu ppa is where it could be most useful
<superm1> yeah short term that's probably a good place.  going forward would you be interested in maintaining and updating it for newer versions?
<DonkeyHotei> the other software on that page is all userspace AFAICT, and necessary with certain hardware setups
<DonkeyHotei> i don't want to be the maintainer; i just packaged what i saw
<superm1> ok
<DonkeyHotei> note that i have not tested it at all, since i don't have the actual card yet; tracking says i'll receive it the 29th
<DonkeyHotei> and there is a slight possibility i won't even be able to fit it in the sff case
<superm1> oh fun :)
<superm1> well i'll copy to our "testing/updates" PPA for now
<superm1> if you've got the bandwidth to work with the debian multimedia guys, i'm sure they would be willing to take this up for maintenance in the future
<superm1> and whenever it can get synced to ubuntu we can retire it from the PPA
<DonkeyHotei> you should build it for all releases, though
<DonkeyHotei> i picked quantal because the current release of XBMCbuntu is quantal-based
<superm1> oh, bleh the launchpad U/I doesn't want to easily copy that so would probably need to re-upload several times
<DonkeyHotei> yes
<DonkeyHotei> it takes the release to upload to from the changelog
 * CiscOH is now away - Reason : clean my bathroom, if you must know
 * CiscOH is no longer away - Gone for 2 hrs 10 mins 21 secs
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-09-01
<magerquark> hi guys, I installed mythbuntu, to use my laptop as a TV. My DVB-T usb card is called Terratec cinergy xs. It shoulf be supported ootb since kernel 3.5, but somehow neither kaffeine nor MythTV is able to use this stick
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-08-25
<qwebirc82637> Hey all, I recently upgraded to Mythbuntu 14.04 and I'm having a problem I wasn't having before the upgrade with the display turning off after an indeterminate amount of time and not coming back on with mouse movements or keyboard input.  I have to reboot at this point.  I know the machine is not asleep, as this has occurred while a recording was happening and the recording only cut off when I rebooted. <cont>
<qwebirc82637> Also, when I push the power button, the machine shuts down as expected, and at this point the Muthbuntu shutdown splashscreen comes back on.
<qwebirc82637> Any ideas what may have changed?  I checked the screensaver setting and turned it off completely.  I also downloaded Light Locker to make sure the machine wasn't locking and according to that it is off too.  Not sure why the screen is going blank.  This is HDMI output, btw.
<Hydroponx> qwebirc82637, I had a similar problem at one time
<Hydroponx> might try unplugging -> replugging a usb device
<Hydroponx> or, ssh in and take a look at dmesg and x logs
<tgm4883> ccccccbufndfcrnflkeudbnvgedkkiibgdceteuudutt
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-08-26
<fbnts> Hi, I recently upgrade one of my frontends to Mythbuntu 14.04.1 and having an issue when turning the TV back on I get no signal and have to reboot the machine.  All is fine until the TV is switch off and then back on again.  I don't see anything in syslog etc
<jya> oh well, left to early for his answer
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-08-29
<qwebirc94> Hi, I just installed Mythbuntu 14.04 and have a screen blanking issue. As long as the TV is on, the screen will not blank. Each time I turn on the amp/tv to view at a later time the screen is blank. The keyboard/mouse/remote will not wake it up.  It is not suspended (I disabled this), I can ssh, use mythweb and even vnc remotely. The only way I have found to re-enable the screen is to reboot or type /etc/init.d/lightdm resta
<qwebirc94> So it appears X is going to sleep
<qwebirc94> I have also removed all screensavers thinking this may be the issue
<qwebirc94> hello?
<qwebirc53653> getting  10053 software caused connection abort fix error when installation done
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-08-30
<qwebirc33982> mythbuntu.org is giving me a 403 Forbidden error when I try to download the 64-bit ISO.
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> qwebirc33982: what is the URL that it is sending you to?
<qwebirc33982> Interesting. When I went into my history and clicked on the URL it started downloading. URL is http://download.mythbuntu.org/?file=mythbuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso.
<tgm4883> qwebirc33982: yea that just redirects you to one of our mirrors
<tgm4883> so one of our mirrors is acting up, I'll investigate it. Thanks for letting us know
<qwebirc33982> thanks for checking.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-08-25
<qwebirc66393> im planning on installing a  virtual machine  for mythbuntu  on  my hackingtosh  machine. is this recomended?  additionally can you please advice on what TV Tuner Card  is recommended.  I live in North America
<Shadow__X> qwebirc66393: you may have io issues because running a full os ontop of another full os etc
<Shadow__X> afaik you can do pci passthrough when running os x so you would need a network tunner
<Shadow__X> you c an try it
<Shadow__X> try running mythbuntu as a vm that is
<tgm4883> qwebirc66393: I've got my backend in a VM, writing to a NAS for storage. My network card is an HDHomerun Prime
<Shadow__X> qwebirc66393: it might be more trouble than its worth in that type of setup, but you could try it
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: is the vm running on a spinner?
<Shadow__X> and what is your base os?
<Shadow__X> because doing running it as a vm on top os os x, is different than esxi,hyperv,proxmox,xen,etc
<tgm4883> Shadow__X: Ubuntu
<tgm4883> Running on libvirt, backend I believe is KVM
<tgm4883> Shadow__X: spinner?
<Shadow__X> disk vs ssd
<Shadow__X> and is it a server or your desktop
<tgm4883> ah
<Shadow__X> ah ok yeah, libvirt uses kvm (among other things)
<tgm4883> The OS is on an SSD
<Shadow__X> there are webui's available btw
<tgm4883> It's a desktop machine that is sitting in my closet
<tgm4883> a Q6600 with 8GB RAM
<tgm4883> Shadow__X: I've got on my TODO list to see about moving it to LXC
<Shadow__X> i don't know much about lxc, i know proxmox 4 will use it so ill learn when they switch over
<Shadow__X> q6600 is getting up there in age
<Shadow__X> my mythtv backend is running an e8400 but that is way too slow at this point
<Shadow__X> so when i bring it back online ill upgrade it to something more modern
<tgm4883> lxc is pretty nice
<tgm4883> A Q6600 is getting up there, but it's powerful enough for what I want to do, which is recording multiple shows and commflagging
<Shadow__X> ah yeah, my biggest isse was transcoding
<tgm4883> On that box it runs 1 VM, which is my mythtv backend, and 4 LXC containers, which run puppet, check_mk, gitlab, and minecraft
<Shadow__X> gotcha
<Shadow__X> i need to learn about the management stuff like puppet
<tgm4883> You could run the backend on less hardware and farm out the more CPU intensive jobs
<tgm4883> I ran my backend on a raspbery pi 2 for awhile and farmed out the comflagging to my desktop
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> i didn't think about that
<Shadow__X> i think the machine will wind up running something like proxmox, with pfsense,mythtv fe/be and possibly a windows vm
<tgm4883> the pi 2 as a backend works well enough. There's some addditional tweaking that I didn't do
<Shadow__X> gpu passthrough to tv
<qwebirc66393> thanks for the quicknes guys.  isee that some of you  think is more  trouble than is worth. and i dont want to do more than what  i need
<Shadow__X> qwebirc66393: its more about realizing what you are doing and have realistic expectations
<Shadow__X> if your desktop is down, no mythtv, etc
<tgm4883> yep
<Shadow__X> and your easiest bet is to use network tuners
<tgm4883> Yes
<tgm4883> it helps that the best tuners IMO are network tuners
<qwebirc66393> im planning on using a  old mac pro 2008 2.8GHz Quad Core XEON as  freenas server. can i use this as my backend?
<Shadow__X> qwebirc66393:its more about how you plan to set it up
<Shadow__X> does freenas do containers?
<qwebirc66393> i know that this is two thing that im trying to do i just want to know whats the best way to go about it?
<Shadow__X> ONE way to achieve that is with a setup that supports vt-d
<qwebirc66393> i was planning on just using  frenass as the main OS ands tipping out the MAC OS
<Shadow__X> with ecc ram* for zfs
<qwebirc66393>  ram 8 gig
<Shadow__X> so you could run something like esxi,proxmox,whatever, setup a freenas vm with vt-d, pass through some contrllers to it, use that as your nas, then setup the mythbuntu vm
<Shadow__X> but if freenas supports containers, you could just install freenas and setup mythbuntu as a container
<Shadow__X> or you might have to do a freenas mythtv setup
<tgm4883> well theres an issue there
<tgm4883> freenas isn't linux, so your containers wouldn't be linux either
<tgm4883> you'd have to run it as a VM on top of freenas, if freenas supports that
<qwebirc66393> i think i should have two boxes  for this and stop trying to consolidate all this in one box
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: i wasn't sure if that was the limitation or not
<Shadow__X> qwebirc66393: one of the options i mentioned is running it all in one box though
<Shadow__X> its just finding the right hardware/software to support that
<qwebirc66393> i knoe but it sound kinda messy
<Shadow__X> it all depends on what you want to do and how comfortable you are with it
<Shadow__X> i am running pci passthrough with an hba on my server
<Shadow__X> and tested out passthrough for a gpu
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-08-26
<qwebirc18178> If http streaming gets broken because of an update is there a way to reverse what happened?
<qwebirc186> Hello.  My question is regarding S-video out from an HD DirecTV STB
<qwebirc186> I have recently moved to an HD STB from a SD box and am trying to use S-video from the STB to a Hauppauge HVR-1600 tuner S-Video in
<qwebirc186> i was under the impression that S-Video is S-Video but I cannot make it play in Mythbuntu
<qwebirc186> It does work with mplayer - 'mplayer /dev/video0'
<qwebirc186> but no matter what I try - it will not try to play in mythbuntu
<qwebirc186> does anyone know if there's something different going on with S-Video from and HD receiver vs. an SD?
<qwebirc186> and also why would it work in mplayer, but not the frontend?
<qwebirc186> thanks
<Shadow__X> did you set it up correctly in mythbackend?
<Shadow__X> also, i guess you don't want hd
<qwebirc186> Hi.  I do but I'm waiting on an HD-PVR
<qwebirc186> so - i just figured it out.  apparently, you MUST have something in the channel changer script entry in the backend setup
<qwebirc186> i must have missed that somewhere... i'm also waiting on a usb/serial adapter for the change script
<qwebirc186> so - no.  i did not have it set up correctly.
<qwebirc186> :)
<qwebirc186> thanks very much.  i hope your day is going well
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-08-28
<solars> hey, quick question - after some time running mythbuntu, if I select the input on my tv, it does not appear and seems to sleep somehow. can anyone tell me how to wake it up again? I can perfectly fine connect to the machine via ssh
<SteveGoodey> solars: Do you mean screensaver?
<solars> I have no idea
<solars> I think it's something like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2228476
<solars> will read through it later and see
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-09-03
<qwebirc47378> Good Morning, I am looking for help choosing the right tv tuner card
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-09-04
<brieweb> I have mythbuntu 14.04 installed on a Dell and it's connected to my TV through hdmi. When I switch input ports, it can't find the display until I log into the machine through the network and restart the display
<brieweb> strange thing is that it used to work until I applied an update at some point.
<brieweb> correction, when I turn off the tv and turn it back on it won't detect the display
